# Newman N1



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## wangiles (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm getting mine either this week or next. The pre-order is being processed. So, will let you know if it's worth while or worth none.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 18, 2012)

wangiles said:


> I'm getting mine either this week or next. The pre-order is being processed. So, will let you know if it's worth while or worth none.

Click to collapse



Awesome! That would be great! Thanks


----------



## wangiles (Sep 20, 2012)

Got mine yesterday. Will do a review tonight after 24hrs of use. Stay tuned.  

Sent from my Newman N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lightingboy (Sep 20, 2012)

I got one a couple days ago. I feel impressed at first touch, the quality of assembly is good, it feel firmly. 

What I like
1. The design and the dimension is good, not too big thin or thick.
2. The screen solution is good, but the shade of color look bit blue.
3. for gaming, I have tried on Asphalt 6 and Dead trigger, so smooth.
4. Speaker is loud enough to hear and the quality of sound and phone, for me,  is acceptable.

What I don't like
1. The screen has white light around the corner of screen, It doesn't  make a screen completely black as It should be when compare to LED screen
2. Auto brightness is too sensitive, it adjust the light to quick. when I scroll the screen with forefinger and my middle finger shade on the sensor, less than a sec, it already adjust the light.
3. The seller gave me the wrong spec, this phone does not support WCDMA on 850 but 900 mhz 
4. I don't understand while the make the CPU go high at 1001mhz all the time when charging.

Other things look good, I still need more time, but for just less than $200 I thought it is really worth to have one.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 21, 2012)

lightingboy said:


> I got one a couple days ago. I feel impressed at first touch, the quality of assembly is good, it feel firmly.
> 
> What I like
> 1. The design and the dimension is good, not too big thin or thick.
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you  I used my friends N1 . The screen is not viewable from all angles unless on full brightness. The battery life is sadly very very poor!
How much is the clock? 1Ghz?


----------



## lightingboy (Sep 21, 2012)

Clock is max at 1 ghz.
I confirm that battery life is very poor, in deep sleep mode it's ok, only about 10% overnight (6-8 hours). but when using, it goes down quickly.

I thought It might be some problem about CPU state, from CPUSPY, it shows that cpu always run in both 250 and 1001 mhz, even just slide the screen or get in setting menu.

I already reported this to manufacturer by email in their website but still no response.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 21, 2012)

It is dual core right? Per core 1 Ghz or totally 1ghz? 
And it somehow seems to reject standard android chargers and will work only with the one newman provides. That is kind of a bummer. Also, no headphones provided and other headphones produce terrible quality!


----------



## wangiles (Sep 21, 2012)

I did found out a few things too. Can't give a review yesterday as it was having issues and had to take another day just to confirm it.

P.s. It is scratch resistant. Not scratch proof. Am having a fine line about 1-1.5cm in length. 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------

Make that two lines. :banghead:

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cybertech (Sep 21, 2012)

I will probably order this Newman N1. With also HuaWei U8836D in mind just couldn't make a final decision at the moment.
Hope can see more review for this Newman N1.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 21, 2012)

wangiles said:


> I did found out a few things too. Can't give a review yesterday as it was having issues and had to take another day just to confirm it.
> 
> P.s. It is scratch resistant. Not scratch proof. Am having a fine line about 1-1.5cm in length.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The thing is there is no scratch guard available for it anywhere! So there's pretty much no option but to handle it with care! 

Man 2 lines in 2 days. It must be very very less resistant 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 21, 2012)

cybertech said:


> I will probably order this Newman N1. With also HuaWei U8836D in mind just couldn't make a final decision at the moment.
> Hope can see more review for this Newman N1.

Click to collapse



You should probably wait awhile. Getting mixed reviews

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## cybertech (Sep 21, 2012)

kkricardokaka95 said:


> You should probably wait awhile. Getting mixed reviews
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thank you and I trying to find some users review on Huawei U8836D as well.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 21, 2012)

cybertech said:


> Thank you and I trying to find some users review on Huawei U8836D as well.

Click to collapse



I'll help you. I'll do a little research on it!


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well it is definitely better than Newman N1. Huawei is much better known than Newman also. 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## lightingboy (Sep 22, 2012)

Mine came with screen guard in the box. you should check with your seller.

Huawei is better known brand but it will cost you $80 more for the same hardware

more review
with max brightness, it is still not enough for outdoor.

Please remind that this phone support 3G on 900/1900/2100 not 850 mhz.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 22, 2012)

lightingboy said:


> Mine came with screen guard in the box. you should check with your seller.
> 
> Please remind that this phone support 3G on 900/1900/2100 not 850 mhz.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No worries. 3G damn expensive where I live. I use 2G only! 

I agree huawei will cost more, but it is guaranteed to perform right? And the screen issues won't occur! 

Also some apps are incompatible with this, although they meet all the requirements. 

Would you happen to know how to root N1?


----------



## wangiles (Sep 22, 2012)

Looking a the cpu usage: by default it is at 100% 1ghz speed constantly . If u have setcpu, you will be able to set the governor to different profiles. 

I used on demand profile with the battery charged from 100% since I unplugged at 8am in the morning. At 4pm,  battery was at 75%. Slight usage of 3g and calls,  less than an hour of onscreen viewing. (was having meeting) 

On demand option is usage at 100% cpu speed when u use a certain app/apps.  Else,  it will revert to 250mhz. 

Why it makes a lot of difference because before I used setcpu, battery depletion is much faster. With this,  I managed to get through the whole day. 

Do be mindful that the battery life is only 1700mh. 

That's one on cpu..as I'm typing from the phone itself,  from 5 to 5.24pm, it has dropped only to 60%. 



Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fcsabika (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi.
I have also ordered the Newman N1 and it will be shipped out next week.

*I came with some help* for those are having issues with the phone.
You probably didn't know that Newman has an official forum, right?
Here's the forum: http://bbs.newman.mobi/forum.php
Please register to the forum (use google translate plug-in if you don't understand Chinese (me neither)).
Newman has official updates to this phone, the newest is 1.0.6, so please check in your settings which version you have, and update to the newest to see if it resolve problems.
This is the section of the forum, where the official ROMs goes: http://bbs.newman.mobi/forum-115-1.html
First there are sticky threads in every section, do not pay attention to it, because the roms are under it (the last threads, under that line).
The roms download sites are also in chinese and some require registration, some not, and you may need to reply to some threads to see hidden content, but it is written if it requires it.
There are a lot of custom roms here: http://bbs.newman.mobi/forum-95-1.html
In this section there's not only custom roms, but also a lot of another topics too, so it is not easy to find the roms, but usually the ones with colorized thread name are the roms to pay attention.
Also there are a lot of reviews (also in chinese) of the phone here: http://bbs.newman.mobi/forum-93-1.html

Somewhere in the forum are also instructions on how to update the roms etc.
If you update to the latest official/custom rom then I think that some problems may resolved.
So it is good to know that there are a forum.

But it would be good if more people would know this phone, so they would be amazed that it has dual core, qhd, 8 mp, ics etc and it only costs $200 with shipping! (I purchased it for $173.5 with free shipping, gift leather case and gift 4gb micro sd card)
Then this topic would be popular and we may get a seperate thread for the phone here on xda, so that we would get good custom roms for it!
So go and popularize this great phone!

Edit: this phone have gorilla glass!
There are 3 different videos on the internet proofing that it is gorilla glass (in one of the videos the man drops it from about 2.5 meters to the floor and it don't have any scratches!
If you are interested, I can link the videos.


----------



## wangiles (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow! Like marketing the item. Haha.  Joking ya. 

Anyway,  just finished taking pics of the phone. Will update again

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## raby500 (Sep 22, 2012)

*need info newman n1*

hi guys
i am interested in this phone and i want to buy it, but i need to confirm a few things about this phone
fcsabika please provide links
first and most important thing is the 3g frequency
850/900/1900/2100mhz or 900/1900/2100mhz
second is the screen brightness and how clear is it? is it like a Galaxy S2 screen? better or not even close?
wifi : b/g or b/g/n?
battery life on normal use , like web surfing , little youtube, little talking and a bit of gaming?
the gyroscope feature is it working (you can test it by downloading a game that uses gyroscope to be played)
sound quality?
support flash?
camera quality? front and back? 
is it laggy some times? when switching between menus and things like that
how clear is the text when viewing a pdf or a web that is full of text?

lot of questions , i know 
please answer me so i can decide before the phone is out of stock

Thanks in Advance


----------



## wangiles (Sep 22, 2012)

P.s. Yes. Gorilla screens do scratch. I have evidence on mine. Fyi. :banghead:

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 22, 2012)

wangiles said:


> P.s. Yes. Gorilla screens do scratch. I have evidence on mine. Fyi. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



All gorilla screens don't scratch bro. Mine is not even gorilla yet after like 1½ years there's only 2 scratches.. its the quality of the glass that matters

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 22, 2012)

raby500 said:


> hi guys
> i am interested in this phone and i want to buy it, but i need to confirm a few things about this phone
> fcsabika please provide links
> first and most important thing is the 3g frequency
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.chinatronic.com/products.php/Newman-N1/cPath,1_79 

Refer to this page. This will answer most of your questions. If it doesn't feel free to ask. I'll do my best to answer 


Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 22, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> Hi.
> I have also ordered the Newman N1 and it will be shipped out next week.
> 
> *I came with some help* for those are having issues with the phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a ton man! Great help! Newman should have an xda page soon 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## wangiles (Sep 22, 2012)

kkricardokaka95 said:


> All gorilla screens don't scratch bro. Mine is not even gorilla yet after like 1½ years there's only 2 scratches.. its the quality of the glass that matters
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



True. That means that this Newman ain't gorilla glass then. 

Either that or it claims to be. Well,  I've fitted my screen guard to it. Like mentioned, 2 scratches in 2 days, not taking further chances. 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 22, 2012)

wangiles said:


> True. That means that this Newman ain't gorilla glass then.
> 
> Either that or it claims to be. Well,  I've fitted my screen guard to it. Like mentioned, 2 scratches in 2 days, not taking further chances.
> 
> Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well if you get Gorilla Glass in 200$ , Samsung will soon be out of business! 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## raby500 (Sep 22, 2012)

*newman n1 real specs*

@kkricardokaka95
the online stores don't put real specs because they want to sell and if you look around for the same phone you can see that the specs differ from site to site
and the official website  is in chinese and google translate can't traslate the specs because it's not text it's images
anyway the real specs you can get is from real holders of the phone 
like the 3g frequency some sites say it's 850/2100 other 900/2100 others 900/1900/2100
so it's not clear 
i have spent weeks into looking for specs for chinese phones and the only thing i believe is the official site of the phone.
anyway
hope someone can confirm if it supports 850mhz 3g or 900mhz 
and about gorilla glass
when a real holder of the phone says it scratches then it's not gorilla glass for sure


----------



## wangiles (Sep 22, 2012)

Also,  I've gotten intermittent network signal on both the primary and secondary sim cards. It sometimes just loses its signal. Else, sometimes,  it will not even connect to the data network.

I'm not saying it's a bad phone. It's not really a very good phone either. 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 22, 2012)

You can try emailing them . Translate English into Chinese and email em. 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## lightingboy (Sep 22, 2012)

@kkricardokaka95 fortunately my seller do root for me, but I still finding how to, I want to change recovery mode language, It's all chinese.

@wangiles  what program do you use for set cpu frequency, please.

@fcsabika  The newman bbs is crowd, I registered a couple days ago, but with all chinese and google translate wouldn't help then I gived up.
Where did you get it only for $$173.5?
I agree with you, with its cost and its good quality this phone should be more popular. in russian bbs the  topic  about  newman n1 has more than 30 pages. 

@raby500 3G is 900/1900/2100 mhz, I already proved it, chinatronic gave me wrong spec. I want to use 850 but I can't. 
back camera  is good, I shot some papers in text book and print on A4, It can be read clearly, but for front  camera It's only 0.3 mp, for me It's acceptable.
On Asphalt 6, Dead trigger so smooth and color is great.
screen resolution is great, you will be impressed, just the problem about brightness when the sun is on your head.
I've tested with andriod sensor box app  acc, light, orient, proximity, gyroscope, sound, magnetic work well.
for battery life, I though it is the problem about cpu state

If I have time, I will do the full review.

Gorilla glass for me, At first it sound interesting but it's not the point now , I'm still end up with screen guard even on my iPhone.  

Russian bbs do post the way to root and install recovery.img, but I'm still not sure about the process and what language it is because  google translate. I wish I could master chinese or russian :crying:'

I need guide in english to install english recovery.img and flash new rom, so much thanks for any help


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 22, 2012)

wangiles said:


> Also,  I've gotten intermittent network signal on both the primary and secondary sim cards. It sometimes just loses its signal. Else, sometimes,  it will not even connect to the data network.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a bad phone. It's not really a very good phone either.
> 
> Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It is pretty awesome for the price! 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## raby500 (Sep 22, 2012)

*good*

@lightingboy
thanks and keep us posted
and if i have more question i will PM you
and full review would be great


----------



## wangiles (Sep 22, 2012)

Setcpu works great. 

Attached is on demand governor. 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 22, 2012)

Can you find out how he rooted it? Because I don't think setcpu will work without root. even for governor changes . 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## wangiles (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's one with performance governor. 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 22, 2012)

Woah. Big difference! 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## wangiles (Sep 22, 2012)

As you've read,  from 60% battery down to 5% at 9.3+pm, it does makes a lot of difference on battery.

This is, as you might know,  the fact that battery life is govern by your cpu speed and the distribution of the processes for the os. 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lightingboy (Sep 22, 2012)

wangiles said:


> Setcpu works great.
> 
> Attached is on demand governor.
> 
> Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I try cpu tuner and i got a problem. I can only set cpu frequency at 250 or 1001 mhz  only 2 state, how come?


----------



## wangiles (Sep 22, 2012)

Use setcpu. Have to pay though. 

It has a range that u can set your cpu at. 

Here's one I took yesterday. See if it's that clear on a 8megapix.

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 22, 2012)

Will SetCPU work without root? I have it, I use it. But then my phone is rooted

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## cybertech (Sep 22, 2012)

kkricardokaka95 said:


> No worries. 3G damn expensive where I live. I use 2G only!
> 
> I agree huawei will cost more, but it is guaranteed to perform right? And the screen issues won't occur!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apps incompatible and cannot be installed - thats no good. Imagine some of my favorite apps
can't be installed and use in my phone.


----------



## wangiles (Sep 22, 2012)

kkricardokaka95 said:


> Will SetCPU work without root? I have it, I use it. But then my phone is rooted
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't think so. It needs your phone to be rooted in order for it to configure. 

Are u able to go to recovery mode? 
The one with power button + volume up button consecutively when u power on the device? 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raby500 (Sep 22, 2012)

cybertech said:


> Apps incompatible and cannot be installed - thats no good. Imagine some of my favorite apps
> can't be installed and use in my phone.

Click to collapse



please give us examples of apps and by incompatible you mean you get a message in the play store?


----------



## lightingboy (Sep 22, 2012)

cybertech said:


> Apps incompatible and cannot be installed - thats no good. Imagine some of my favorite apps
> can't be installed and use in my phone.

Click to collapse



I have experienced about app incompatible with line and viber, but after install latest gapps, everything works fine.

Tell me what incompatible app, I will try to install


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 22, 2012)

lightingboy said:


> I have experienced about app incompatible with line and viber, but after install latest gapps, everything works fine.
> 
> Tell me what incompatible app, I will try to install

Click to collapse



My favourite app. Wolframalpha  

Math wouldn't be the same without it!


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 22, 2012)

wangiles said:


> I don't think so. It needs your phone to be rooted in order for it to configure.
> 
> Are u able to go to recovery mode?
> The one with power button + volume up button consecutively when u power on the device?
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't exactly own it. It is my friends' fone. Ill try to get it from him and work it out

But the recovery will be in chinese won't it?


----------



## fcsabika (Sep 22, 2012)

@raby500: Here's the videos proofing Gorilla glass:
Cut melon on the phone: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDMyMTg2OTYw.html
Use the phone as a nut-cracker: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4awxT4_o1cI
Drop the phone from 2.5m to the floor: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUxc0ek8xFU

@lightingboy: I bought it for $173.5 from this site (also used $5 off coupon): http://www.antelife.com/original-ne...pu-android-4-0-3g-4-3qhd-ips-8-0mp-black.html
But now it is more expensive in this store.
I think that you can buy it for the cheapest from this site: http://www.pandawill.com/newman-n1-...-android-40-mtk6577-1g-ram-3g-gps-p66016.html
It is $179 and free shipping (china post).


For those are having issues with apps incompatibility, you can try updating to the latest official release and updating to the latest gapps.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUxc0ek8xFU


----------



## lightingboy (Sep 22, 2012)

this should prove something. give me your credit card ID, I will go further on my device


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 22, 2012)

lightingboy said:


> this should prove something. give me your credit card ID, I will go further on my device

Click to collapse



What the hell? You updated the firmware? 

Ill update and try! 

This is strange. WHy is the firmware not maintained by google and spread OTA like others?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 22, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> @raby500: Here's the videos proofing Gorilla glass:
> Cut melon on the phone: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDMyMTg2OTYw.html
> Use the phone as a nut-cracker: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDQ5OTA2NjU2.html
> Drop the phone from 2.5m to the floor: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDQ5Nzk0NjQ4.html
> ...

Click to collapse



Slice a melon,apple,cat,dog,skull, anything.. won't change the fact that it does scratch!


----------



## raby500 (Sep 22, 2012)

can anyone confirm the language of the Recovery mode?


----------



## fcsabika (Sep 22, 2012)

raby500 said:


> can anyone confirm the language of the Recovery mode?

Click to collapse



It is in Chinese, but I have seen a video of English recovery on Newman N1, but link wasn't included and I don't know where to download.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 23, 2012)

You can't 'download' stock recoveries ( I think) . IMO recovery language should be the same as system language

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## wangiles (Sep 23, 2012)

raby500 said:


> can anyone confirm the language of the Recovery mode?

Click to collapse



Mine is in English. Etotalk does it for me. I'd prefer them to root for me rather than I did it myself

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------




kkricardokaka95 said:


> You can't 'download' stock recoveries ( I think) . IMO recovery language should be the same as system language
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Recovery can be "flashed" using mtkflash tool. But let me warn you, it is no kids play. Wrong move and you'll flash your boot loader to nothing. 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 23, 2012)

wangiles said:


> Mine is in English. Etotalk does it for me. I'd prefer them to root for me rather than I did it myself
> 
> Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you elaborate please? 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## cybertech (Sep 23, 2012)

cybertech said:


> I will probably order this Newman N1. With also HuaWei U8836D in mind just couldn't make a final decision at the moment.
> Hope can see more review for this Newman N1.

Click to collapse





kkricardokaka95 said:


> You should probably wait awhile. Getting mixed reviews
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



@kkricardokaka95 - So you have hands on this phone at the moment, any comments other than those I have read like screen will scratch,
slightly poor battery (can be resolved though). I am planning to get this Newman N1 or the HuaWei U8836D.


----------



## lightingboy (Sep 23, 2012)

@kkricardokaka95 
I just did install latest gapps, it solves incompatible problem.



cybertech said:


> @kkricardokaka95 - So you have hands on this phone at the moment, any comments other than those I have read like screen will scratch,
> slightly poor battery (can be resolved though). I am planning to get this Newman N1 or the HuaWei U8836D.

Click to collapse



What do you expect for the different of $80? You can get 1 and a half newman or only 1 huawei 


list of problems
1. Max brightness under the sun
2. Auto brightness is too sensitive
3. support 3G 900 not 850mhz
4. battery life due to the cpu high state when screen on, last night in sleep mode for 8 hours, it dropped from 48% to 42%
5. Not gorilla, but for me it's not the point with this price.
6. No headphone in the box


----------



## cybertech (Sep 23, 2012)

@lightingboy

Very true bro, $80 probably can used that money to spend on other thing. Furthermore Newman N2 likely come out next year.
Going to order one Newman N1, now is whether to pay the supplier to do the Root and install Google Play Store for me about
$7 more and come with 8GB micro sd card or to do them myself. Good thing there is a support forum for Newman with discussion
and ROM release, only problem they are in chinese.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 23, 2012)

cybertech said:


> @kkricardokaka95 - So you have hands on this phone at the moment, any comments other than those I have read like screen will scratch,
> slightly poor battery (can be resolved though). I am planning to get this Newman N1 or the HuaWei U8836D.

Click to collapse



Na i don't own it.. my friend has it.. imade this post for my friend!


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 23, 2012)

lightingboy said:


> @kkricardokaka95
> I just did install latest gapps, it solves incompatible problem..

Click to collapse




you downloaded it off of their official page????
Can you give me a link for the official gapps? Pretty Please?


----------



## Abhkamath (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello, I am kkricardokaka's friend with the newman n1. I am experiencing problems with battery life. It dies within 4-5 hrs of usage. Is there any solution ? I tried 'setcpu' but it asks for root access. Also, I am unable to updatE my system. "Please register your sim card to update server and reboot to register" is the message I get. Help would be appreciated. I am new to android OS, so a simple solution provided in steps would help me.


----------



## fcsabika (Sep 23, 2012)

Abhkamath said:


> Hello, I am kkricardokaka's friend with the newman n1. I am experiencing problems with battery life. It dies within 4-5 hrs of usage. Is there any solution ? I tried 'setcpu' but it asks for root access. Also, I am unable to updatE my system. "Please register your sim card to update server and reboot to register" is the message I get. Help would be appreciated. I am new to android OS, so a simple solution provided in steps would help me.

Click to collapse



4-5 hours is the average usage time in android I think...
So no problem.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 23, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> 4-5 hours is the average usage time in android I think...
> So no problem.

Click to collapse



4-5 hours standby dude.. on usage it lasts less than 2 hours.

What really surprises me is only 2 clock frequencies. 200 and 1001 . That's why the battery drains fast cuz more often than not it is unnecessarily at full power


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 23, 2012)

Okay. I found their official webpage. It had a page with the word ROOT scrawled in it in english. Apparently google translate didn't do a very good job of translating and I was very very confused! If any of you can read chinese please help


----------



## fcsabika (Sep 23, 2012)

kkricardokaka95 said:


> 4-5 hours standby dude.. on usage it lasts less than 2 hours.
> 
> What really surprises me is only 2 clock frequencies. 200 and 1001 . That's why the battery drains fast cuz more often than not it is unnecessarily at full power

Click to collapse



It makes a difference..
I'm sure that it is not normal even in Newman N1's case, because I read a few people's reports about battery life and it has normal (about 1-2 days standby, or 4-5 hours usage).
So either your phone/battery is defective so you have to send it to warranty, but first try to reflash the rom to see if it resolve the problem.
There may be an app on your phone which eats battery life.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 24, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> It makes a difference..
> I'm sure that it is not normal even in Newman N1's case, because I read a few people's reports about battery life and it has normal (about 1-2 days standby, or 4-5 hours usage).
> So either your phone/battery is defective so you have to send it to warranty, but first try to reflash the rom to see if it resolve the problem.
> There may be an app on your phone which eats battery life.

Click to collapse



Unlikely. I've asked him to keep as few as possible. Besides the bare essentials (whatsapp  . gmail , Gplay music, etc etc) there's nothing much yet. Ill try running it without those too just in case. 

Can somebody provide me links to the latest rom/gapps? 
Google translate is screwing me up. Can't understand anything


----------



## fcsabika (Sep 24, 2012)

kkricardokaka95 said:


> Unlikely. I've asked him to keep as few as possible. Besides the bare essentials (whatsapp  . gmail , Gplay music, etc etc) there's nothing much yet. Ill try running it without those too just in case.
> 
> Can somebody provide me links to the latest rom/gapps?
> Google translate is screwing me up. Can't understand anything

Click to collapse



Make a nandroid backup and fully reflash the phone, keep it untouched (don't install apps) for a day to see if battery life is normal then or not.
If the battery problem persists, then the phone is defective and you need to send it back to your seller to send it to warranty.
If the reflashing resolves the problem, then the problem was with apps/settings etc.
Don't search the gapps in the chinese site, it's here: http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip
Just flash it in recovery.
There is a newer gapps package, but I think it is for Jelly Bean.


----------



## Pegli (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm interested in a chinese smartphone under 200$: it seems that this N1 and Zte V970 are good phones, with some support for custom roms and so on.
Does someone have tryed both? 
What do you suggest?


----------



## lightingboy (Sep 24, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> Make a nandroid backup and fully reflash the phone, keep it untouched (don't install apps) for a day to see if battery life is normal then or not.
> If the battery problem persists, then the phone is defective and you need to send it back to your seller to send it to warranty.
> If the reflashing resolves the problem, then the problem was with apps/settings etc.
> Don't search the gapps in the chinese site, it's here: http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



put gapps.zip in your ext. SD card and do it in recovery mode 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHgZNnHdrSA  this video will help you get some idea.

be careful there're menu in recovery mode that can wipe your phone.

about your battery life, you're better investigate what cause you low battery life in setting menu > battery
It should tell your what app or process that use battery. and also check cpuspy if your device is in deep sleep when screen off.


----------



## wangiles (Sep 24, 2012)

Whatsapp is a battery drainer. 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nastheone (Sep 24, 2012)

Can i istall N1 ROM on a Freelander i10?
Is these the same phones?
Has anyone Freelander I10?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 24, 2012)

lightingboy said:


> put gapps.zip in your ext. SD card and do it in recovery mode
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHgZNnHdrSA  this video will help you get some idea.
> 
> be careful there're menu in recovery mode that can wipe your phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wilco! Thanks! The recovery is in chinese? 



fcsabika said:


> Make a nandroid backup and fully reflash the phone, keep it untouched (don't install apps) for a day to see if battery life is normal then or not.
> If the battery problem persists, then the phone is defective and you need to send it back to your seller to send it to warranty.
> If the reflashing resolves the problem, then the problem was with apps/settings etc.
> Don't search the gapps in the chinese site, it's here: http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh this is the normal ICS Gapps.... I thought we'll need separate ones for this! THanks!


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nastheone said:


> Can i istall N1 ROM on a Freelander i10?
> Is these the same phones?
> Has anyone Freelander I10?

Click to collapse



Don't try to criss-cross phones and roms. You could screw up real bad


----------



## fcsabika (Sep 24, 2012)

Nastheone said:


> Can i istall N1 ROM on a Freelander i10?
> Is these the same phones?
> Has anyone Freelander I10?

Click to collapse



Newman N1 and Freelander i10 are totally the same, only the logo is the difference on the back cover.
Freelander i10 is the clone of Newman N1 (or Freelander i10 is the OEM version of Newman N1).
But you shouldn't flash Newman ROMs on Freelander because there could be some "hidden difference" (unless you read that someone had successfully flashed Newman ROM on Freelander).


----------



## Nastheone (Sep 24, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> Newman N1 and Freelander i10 are totally the same, only the logo is the difference on the back cover.
> Freelander i10 is the clone of Newman N1 (or Freelander i10 is the OEM version of Newman N1).
> But you shouldn't flash Newman ROMs on Freelander because there could be some "hidden difference" (unless you read that someone had successfully flashed Newman ROM on Freelander).

Click to collapse



Thanks,
And which phone has better support?


----------



## fcsabika (Sep 24, 2012)

Nastheone said:


> Thanks,
> And which phone has better support?

Click to collapse



Definitely Newman N1.
It has big support in chinese forum, but I hope that we will get a seperate thread here on XDA for Newman N1 so that we can have good ROMs.


----------



## fcsabika (Sep 25, 2012)

*New official ROM*

*New official ROM has been released for Newman N1 today!*

*Changelog:* (translated with Google Translate)

1. Underlying architecture adjust and optimize the stability of the entire system.
2. based on the MTK latest code, solve the compatibility problems running certain software game.
3. Adjust the magnetic sensor data calculation method to repair the compass function.
4. Optimization camera compatibility, solve a chance sexual FC to use some third-party photo software.
5. remove the built-in multi-meter music player optimized native music player compatibility.
6. repair, MMS can not be received in some cases.
7. Increased phone compatibility with external TF card.
8. Optimized multi-threaded run, CPU operation mechanism.
9. Optimized 720p video playback fluency.

*Original thread with download links:*

http://bbs.newman.mobi/thread-39442-1-1.html


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Newman released the official specifications of their upcoming N2!*







Quad core, HD screen, 1080p recording, 13 MP camera... hmm, looks very good :good:


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 26, 2012)

Um okay I finally got it booting into recovery for flashing those gapps(gosh darn hard buttons on the newman. Me fingers ache :/) I can see the android opening up its belly, how do I get the menu to appear??


----------



## wangiles (Sep 26, 2012)

U got what I got previously on another phone. You got an exclamation mark on the belly? 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep a big one. But it appears on every stock recovery.


----------



## wangiles (Sep 26, 2012)

You can't see the menu right? 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 26, 2012)

wangiles said:


> You can't see the menu right?
> 
> Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No I'm unable to


----------



## wangiles (Sep 26, 2012)

I thought so. Basically your recovery needs to be replaced. I wasn't able to do on my previous phone,  the Jiayu g2.

Be careful though. 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 26, 2012)

How am I supposed to do that?
Can you explain ? 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## wangiles (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't cos I do not know how to update the Recovery.

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raby500 (Sep 26, 2012)

can anyone put a tutorial for root and recovery in english
i orderd a newman n1 and waiting for it to arrive
it's not rooted
and i tried to understand the Russian tutorial but it's not clear with google translate


----------



## hashte (Sep 27, 2012)

Is there a ROM with more languages than English and Chinese? I need it very fast. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 28, 2012)

hashte said:


> Is there a ROM with more languages than English and Chinese? I need it very fast. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure the stock ROM supports more languages. I'm not completely sure though. 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 28, 2012)

raby500 said:


> can anyone put a tutorial for root and recovery in english
> i orderd a newman n1 and waiting for it to arrive
> it's not rooted
> and i tried to understand the Russian tutorial but it's not clear with google translate

Click to collapse



+1 I want one too

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Miaghy23 (Sep 28, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> *New official ROM has been released for Newman N1 today!*
> 
> 
> I can't create an account on that forum(i can't provide screen with the error received).
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## lorikeet (Sep 29, 2012)

Could someone confirm whether the compass works? Most MTK based chinese phones seems to have the magnetic sensor(AMI304) but compass doesn't work. Not sure whether it is a software or hardware issue.


----------



## lightingboy (Sep 29, 2012)

Tested with Android Sensor box, Magnetic sensor works. but when using with compass app, I don't thinks it's so accurate. With app Smart compass lite, it always points the north with different angle 90 degree compare my iphone 3gs.

I have new problem. My Newman N1 does not support USB host controller with USB OTG cable. Anyone have the same problem? for USB mass storage, it works fine.

I already do review, but in Thai language, but will translate to English in the future


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 29, 2012)

Miaghy23 said:


> fcsabika said:
> 
> 
> > *New official ROM has been released for Newman N1 today!*
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Miaghy23 (Sep 29, 2012)

@kkricardokaka95
Yes,maybe isn't Gorilla,but i think is more resistant than V970 with normal glass screen,no?:good:


----------



## fcsabika (Sep 29, 2012)

Miaghy23 said:


> fcsabika said:
> 
> 
> > *New official ROM has been released for Newman N1 today!*
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 29, 2012)

Miaghy23 said:


> @kkricardokaka95
> Yes,maybe isn't Gorilla,but i think is more resistant than V970 with normal glass screen,no?:good:

Click to collapse



Can't really say. Because many phones claim to have gorilla glass but break at the slightest pressure. But hey choose Newman hands down! Newman is better. Or if you can afford to wait, wait till the release of N2!

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 29, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> Miaghy23 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, the original thread was deleted for some reason.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## fcsabika (Sep 29, 2012)

kkricardokaka95 said:


> fcsabika said:
> 
> 
> > Woah 3 GB ROMs? That's insane! I downloaded it, but my stock recovery is not booting up. What should I do?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Miaghy23 (Sep 29, 2012)

The 2,5G version has 201 MB and 3G version has 163 MB.
I don't understand the use of "GB".
Thanks for the links.

#kkricardokaka95:
The download of 3G vers stopped  inexplicable and i got error opening the .rar!
I think you flashed a bad .rar!


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 29, 2012)

Miaghy23 said:


> The 2,5G version has 201 MB and 3G version has 163 MB.
> I don't understand the use of "GB".
> Thanks for the links.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are confused my friend. You cant flash ROMs from internal memory. You need an SDcard. That's the GB you were confused about.

And I flashed nothing. No rar no nothing what are you talking about :what:

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## devilmc (Sep 29, 2012)

*Need help please*

I got a Newman N1 please help me.

I got it from Etotalk with their mod which includes:

-Rooted
-Unlocked
-Italian Language
-No chinese apps

If i update to official updated firmware, will be phone be locked again and unrooted?

How can i update? How can i enter in the recovery mode? How can i change the recovery? How can i make a full backup of the old rom (as i did with my desire from clockwork recovery), if i do the backup with titanium backup and then flash to a new firmware, will titanium backup help me to restore THE WHOLE PHONE to its previous state including rom apps and settings?

Need some hints just to start please...

1) I have problems with battery too...

2) And another HUGE PROBLEM is that i cannot install additional datas on external sd card, for example if i install a game that requires 2gb additional data it wants to automatically download them on the internal sd card and it says i don't have enough space... i want all additional datas to be downloaded by default on the second sd card.

3) Also i have problems installing apps, it says they are not compatible with my device... even simple and famous apps such as VIBER!!!!! How can i solve this?????


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 29, 2012)

devilmc said:


> I got a Newman N1 please help me.
> 
> I got it from Etotalk with their mod which includes:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you update to official ROM you will most definitely lose root and everything. You'll go back to the base version. Chinese I.e. 

1) since you are rooted install setcpu and change the governor to on demand. that should help battery problems
2)the data should automatically go to the SD card. At least it does in my friends Newman.
3)flash the latest ics gapps.. that'll take care of that. 
Hope I helped! If I did gimme a (Y) 
Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## devilmc (Sep 29, 2012)

kkricardokaka95 said:


> If you update to official ROM you will most definitely lose root and everything. You'll go back to the base version. Chinese I.e.
> 
> 1) since you are rooted install setcpu and change the governor to on demand. that should help battery problems
> 2)the data should automatically go to the SD card. At least it does in my friends Newman.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes my dear friend you helped a lot simply but not letting me feel alone at the moment 

Now i go test and check your suggestions, but apologize if i already make new questions  

1) Where do i find the LATEST gapps? How i install it?
2) Data doesn't go automatically on SD card and this is one of the reasons why i want to reinstall everything
3) How can i enter in recover and flash the updated firmware? Where do I find the latest updated firmware? and of course how can unlock and root again the phone?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 29, 2012)

devilmc said:


> Yes my dear friend you helped a lot simply but not letting me feel alone at the moment
> 
> Now i go test and check your suggestions, but apologize if i already make new questions
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) the latest gapps is somewhere in this thread. Please search and take it  I cannot search because I'm away from my PC
2) This is unusual. It is supposed to go on SD card. Which game are you installing and what does it say?
3)recovery is easy. switch off the phone. Press power button and volume up button. You should boot into recovery. As to how to root it, that even I do not know 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## devilmc (Sep 29, 2012)

kkricardokaka95 said:


> 1) the latest gapps is somewhere in this thread. Please search and take it  I cannot search because I'm away from my PC
> 2) This is unusual. It is supposed to go on SD card. Which game are you installing and what does it say?
> 3)recovery is easy. switch off the phone. Press power button and volume up button. You should boot into recovery. As to how to root it, that even I do not know
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Applying your suggestions... what do you mean for set governor on demand? i installed setcpu and i'm on GOVERNON TAB but i have a list of options... can't figure out what you mean for "set it on demand"...


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 29, 2012)

devilmc said:


> Applying your suggestions... what do you mean for set governor on demand? i installed setcpu and i'm on GOVERNON TAB but i have a list of options... can't figure out what you mean for "set it on demand"...

Click to collapse



What are the options when you choose governor tab?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello,

i think this phone has the best quality / price for the moment.

I am also thinking to buy one.
It's a clone of the zte V970 ? (same hardware but the zte has no front camera)  Maybe the rom are compatible?
There are alredy a custom rom for the zte v970 on xda see thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1856578

Where did buy your newman N1 ?
It is difficult to root this phone and install custom rom ?


----------



## g227vam (Oct 3, 2012)

*battery life*



wangiles said:


> As you've read,  from 60% battery down to 5% at 9.3+pm, it does makes a lot of difference on battery.
> 
> This is, as you might know,  the fact that battery life is govern by your cpu speed and the distribution of the processes for the os.
> 
> Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi , I am really interested to this phone !! but I am afraid about battery life ... I'll use it for my job and battery life is a matter...

so I I'll be able to install and use setcpu and set it up as "on demand" ....which is the average life in the day

I'll use it for :

about  1 hour calls
some whatsup message
1 hour internet navigation
send and receive about 40 mails during day

powering it on 8.00 am still survive till 7 pm in the evening?
someone can share his experience

let me know

G
p.s. is italian language supported?


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 3, 2012)

I post on the russian forum to ask to share experience with us

The user FedinSal from the russian forum sent my the link for the video where the clockworkmod and root is explain in russian language.

But i'm not allowed to post a link in xda forum until i have 10 posts
I will post later


----------



## devilmc (Oct 3, 2012)

g227vam said:


> Hi , I am really interested to this phone !! but I am afraid about battery life ... I'll use it for my job and battery life is a matter...
> 
> so I I'll be able to install and use setcpu and set it up as "on demand" ....which is the average life in the day
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you make my same usage and without wifi, bluetooth and gps but with 3G DATA H24 and brightness to minimum, no screen rotation i survive till the end of the day (sometimes till 24:00 from 7:00 am). The key is not to play games, not to watch videos, not to use wifi and not use high brightness as ALL SMARTPHONES OUT THERE.

To be honest considering two lines and sims always up this phone survives way more than my previous HTC Desire which NEVER ended a full day even with low usage


----------



## ozp (Oct 3, 2012)

Keiser1080 you can post the link like this:    site . com / page 

I got my N1 from etotalk (not arrived yet)
The good: they can install root and all the google apps, they have good prices and lots of options to choose from (extra battery, case, screen protector)
The bad: no free shipping 

Also you can find it at merimobiles
the good: free shipping, they can install root (but may not have all the google apps)
the bad: the site is with many wrong and confused information, looks like a site update, there may be some confusion (eg: I asked for a white zp500 and they sent a black zp500)

You can also get it from aliexpress. Many sellers have good prices, free shipping .
the bad: no root from most of the sellers, they are just sellers, no support from them

My N1 comes with the "old" ROM, etotalk said that the new ROM have some bugs and they have not released their own ROM yet (root, gapps, no chinese apps anoyance)

About battery:  I have a Defy with more than 1 year of use. The battery is 1500 MAH. I bet that this battery last longer than N1 battery. Regarding all chinese brand phones battery will be the down side. For this we have options: get 2 batteries or buy a external battery to charge on the go


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 3, 2012)

keiser1080 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i think this phone has the best quality / price for the moment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I don't think it is clone, because both phones were released about the same time and V970's back is completely different than N1, N1 has front camera, and its rear camera is 8 MP instead of V970's 5 MP.

I bought it at Antelife.com.
Because of the Chinese holiday my order delays about a week, and I will receive it about September 15th.
I think that it is very easy (a few clicks) to root it, as the other phones, and also customs rom install is very simple (with CWM).


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Oct 3, 2012)

ozp said:


> Keiser1080 you can post the link like this:    site . com / page
> 
> I got my N1 from etotalk (not arrived yet)
> The good: they can install root and all the google apps, they have good prices and lots of options to choose from (extra battery, case, screen protector)
> ...

Click to collapse



The battery in itself is not at fault. The battery drains quickly because the CPU is always at full power. 1001 MHz. If someone somehow found a way to tweak it(via a new kernel) battery life can be sustained. Otherwise this phone is pretty good

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Oct 3, 2012)

keiser1080 said:


> I post on the russian forum to ask to share experience with us
> 
> The user FedinSal from the russian forum sent my the link for the video where the clockworkmod and root is explain in russian language.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can PM it to me. I will post it(if it is okay with you I.e)

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Oct 3, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> No, I don't think it is clone, because both phones were released about the same time and V970's back is completely different than N1, N1 has front camera, and its rear camera is 8 MP instead of V970's 5 MP.
> 
> I bought it at Antelife.com.
> Because of the Chinese holiday my order delays about a week, and I will receive it about September 15th.
> I think that it is very easy (a few clicks) to root it, as the other phones, and also customs rom install is very simple (with CWM).

Click to collapse



If you know how to root it I request you share it with everyone 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 3, 2012)

kkricardokaka95 said:


> If you know how to root it I request you share it with everyone
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I didn't try rooting this phone yet, because I don't have it yet.
I think that you can root it easily with SuperOneClick.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Oct 3, 2012)

SuperOneclick is different for different phones. To the best of my knowledge, there isn't one for the N1 as of yet

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 3, 2012)

Here is a new silicone case for Newman N1 for anyone interested ($13):
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orig...ewman-N1-MTK6577-3G-smartphone/652267327.html

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------




kkricardokaka95 said:


> SuperOneclick is different for different phones. To the best of my knowledge, there isn't one for the N1 as of yet
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I found out how to root it for you and everyone who isn't rooted yet.
I just searched 'root' in the chinese forum, and uploaded it to dropbox because it was very slow to download from that chinese site.
Download link: http://db.tt/nXpH2tlN
Just flash it in recovery.


----------



## wangiles (Oct 3, 2012)

Good for the link. Proceed with caution. Best of luck. 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 3, 2012)

wangiles said:


> Good for the link. Proceed with caution. Best of luck.
> 
> Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you mean the root that I posted?
It worked?


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 3, 2012)

ozp said:


> Keiser1080 you can post the link like this:    site . com / page
> 
> I got my N1 from etotalk (not arrived yet)
> The good: they can install root and all the google apps, they have good prices and lots of options to choose from (extra battery, case, screen protector)
> ...

Click to collapse



forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=21252&p=748162#p748162 <= you can download the video or view it on youtube 
narod.ru/disk/61301715001.c102269b6519ace30689acbbe8cc021b/backup_v2.rar.html <=  multilingual


----------



## hashte (Oct 4, 2012)

keiser1080 said:


> forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=21252&p=748162#p748162 <= you can download the video or view it on youtube
> narod.ru/disk/61301715001.c102269b6519ace30689acbbe8cc021b/backup_v2.rar.html <=  multilingual

Click to collapse



How can we install the multilingual ROM? Your help will be immensely appreciated!


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Oct 4, 2012)

Pretty simple. Download the ROM. Transfer it to your sd card. Reboot your phone into recovery mode, and flash it via recovery

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 4, 2012)

hashte said:


> How can we install the multilingual ROM? Your help will be immensely appreciated!

Click to collapse



I don't have the newman n1 maybe I will order today from etotalk.
But you can see the video all the flashing step are describe.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Oct 4, 2012)

wangiles said:


> Good for the link. Proceed with caution. Best of luck.
> 
> Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you flash it?  
Please tell me it worked  
ANd what about my friend's fone whose recovery doesn't start up? I can see only the Android with the open belly. Nothing beyond.


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 5, 2012)

i see that image in russian forum

how to find this app or setting, how to activate wcdma 1900 or 850


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 5, 2012)

gcuervo said:


> i see that image in russian forum
> 
> how to find this app or setting, how to activate wcdma 1900 or 850

Click to collapse



It is the manufacturer menu.
See the answer at the 4 question on the faq on the russian forum.
To unlock the manufacturer menu you have to install the mobileuncle app.


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 5, 2012)

with mobile uncle app can activate wcdm 850 or 1900?

i have new n1 with N1V1.0.5 20120815.194132

do i need flash any rom or update or root?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Oct 5, 2012)

it would be advisable to update to the latest official ROM


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 5, 2012)

i install mobileuncle app but in band mode cannot set wcdma 850/1900, not enable to check.

i can unset the check default bands.


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 5, 2012)

gcuervo said:


> i see that image in russian forum
> 
> how to find this app or setting, how to activate wcdma 1900 or 850

Click to collapse



Mobileuncle Tools is power tools for MTK android device:

1 display device info
2 information of device and running status
3 easy open engineer mode and MTK engineer mode
4 backup IMEI for MTK mobile
5 recovery online update
6 easy update tool via sdcard
7 Enable USB Mass Storage Device,connect cable first
8 crack operator GPRS lock for MTK
9 free the network access limited via GPRS
10 power GPS search
11 Power the gps search satellite ability
12 enable AP
13 easy reboot to recovery

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------




gcuervo said:


> i install mobileuncle app but in band mode cannot set wcdma 850/1900, not enable to check.
> 
> i can unset the check default bands.

Click to collapse



Strange on the description on  etotalk website 
2G：GSM/GPRS/EDGE: 850/900/1800/1900 MHz

3G：WCDMA/HSPA/HSPA+:850/900/1900/2100MHz
check also this post:
forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=21252&start=260#p714052
forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=543913#p543913

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------

Try also this code  * # * # 3646633 # * # * or  * # 15963 # *


----------



## ozp (Oct 6, 2012)

I received my N1 from etotalk. I am very happy. The phone surpassed  my initial expectations.

Etotalk has a MOD ROM, that came with many good things all configured. I found minimal chinese messages. 

Only two things need teaks:

speakerphone seems too low. 
Battery drains too quicky (Starting from 8 AM its 22 PM and there is only 38% left). Wifi turned on, ocasional 3G 

I found some "set cpu" type apps at google play but I dont know if the etotalk MOD rom has already some function of this kind or not.

Regards


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 6, 2012)

the codes dont work, newman n1 only have 3g 900/2100.

last day my n1 send 2 sms expensive sms to china . how to block this. 

the number text was 15814720865 and 15811222410


----------



## devilmc (Oct 6, 2012)

Can anyone go in System folder with root explorer and copy the file build.prop somewhere in the sdcard to post it on the forum please? i messed up the original build.prop and i dunno how to get the old one... :/ please


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 6, 2012)

ozp said:


> I received my N1 from etotalk. I am very happy. The phone surpassed  my initial expectations.
> 
> Etotalk has a MOD ROM, that came with many good things all configured. I found minimal chinese messages.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I also order from etotalk 24h ago now etotalk ask to confirm the adresse and send an other invoice for 5$ for the rooting and install the market.
Normaly I don't need the rooting, i will root the phone myself. But to avoid shipping delay I pay the invoice and confirm the adresse.

How many day do you wait the phone? did you chose the dhl shipping?


----------



## ozp (Oct 6, 2012)

I waited 1 day to post and 5 days to arrive with DHL to Brazil.
But it was right before the china's hollidays.
Unless there is time and knowledge to root, gapps and removal of china stuff, the etotalk ROM is a valuable choice. It also contain off line GPS software


----------



## Nastheone (Oct 6, 2012)

ozp said:


> I waited 1 day to post and 5 days to arrive with DHL to Brazil.
> But it was right before the china's hollidays.
> Unless there is time and knowledge to root, gapps and removal of china stuff, the etotalk ROM is a valuable choice. It also contain off line GPS software

Click to collapse



Work the compass with the etotalk mod rom?
Is the battery life too short, or it's acceptable? Possible to change the CPU frequency?


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 6, 2012)

devilmc said:


> Can anyone go in System folder with root explorer and copy the file build.prop somewhere in the sdcard to post it on the forum please? i messed up the original build.prop and i dunno how to get the old one... :/ please

Click to collapse



Tell me which ROM version did you have and I will try to get you the build.prop.


----------



## wangiles (Oct 6, 2012)

ozp said:


> I waited 1 day to post and 5 days to arrive with DHL to Brazil.
> But it was right before the china's hollidays.
> Unless there is time and knowledge to root, gapps and removal of china stuff, the etotalk ROM is a valuable choice. It also contain off line GPS software

Click to collapse



I second that. The Etotalk mod is very useful. I've got a good experience with Etotalk. As compared to fastcardtech and aliexpress. 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 6, 2012)

*MIUI* for Newman N1:
http://bbs.newman.mobi/thread-39831-1-2.html


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 7, 2012)

i flash recovery (english) and then root the n1.


----------



## solak84 (Oct 7, 2012)

Is it possible to join other languages? I care about the Polish


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 7, 2012)

the friend fedinsal from the russian forum has cook a new multilanguage rom.
see http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=754606#p754606

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




solak84 said:


> Is it possible to join other languages? I care about the Polish

Click to collapse



check with the russian forum (look my previous post)
there are a new rom.

building log:

Removed from custom (factory) firmware :

1. DeskClock - Unnecessary hours 
2. FileManager - File Manager, a simple and unnecessary, 
3. Wallpapers - Galaxy4, 
4. logs Mobile - MobileLog, ModemLog, 
5. SmsReg - garbage program, sending paid SMS in China. 
6. SmsSecurity - it seems too. 
7. MTKWorldClockWidget - widget tkm hours. 
8. Protips - tips on loading android. 
9. LatinIME - Standard keyboard. Replacement is SmartKeyboard. 
10. Personal data : Google account, profiles - all deleted. One has only to GMT +6 (GMT), select Russian, reduced animation
Integrated in the firmware:

1. superuser.
2. Ruth.
3. SmartKeyboard Pro 4.6.3 - Multilingual Claudia skinned, the Russian presence, dictionary, library integrated. 
Skins in the folder sdcard / skins (remove unnecessary themselves). Changes in the settings. 
4. Voice Search 2.1.4 - typing voice. 
5. Puzzle Alarm Clock 1.3.3 - Alarm clock that was looking for a long time. Of course, it weighs 5.5mb, but here's why. 
Firstly nice interface, and secondly, from it is not so easy otvyazheshsya while not solve the puzzle. 
This motivates to get out of bed, even if you are a bummer in the extreme. 
6. Optimizing hands. Therefore, you do not need to do wipe - factory reset. Specifically set up to after the firmware from scratch all the software remains. 
7. 1.97Gb Memory layout - the internal memory, 566 MB - internal card. 
8. gps.conf stuck in the system / etc, scanned the first navigator to these servers in Russia.
Similarly (for other countries), you can do yourself, 
momenyav rows and displaying their first. Plus nomination rights. 
Getting - search assistance.
Custom applications:

1. Adobe Flash Player - v.11.1.111.16 - Wednesday, for certain multimedia applications. Such as video in touch via the browser, banners. 
Integirovat failed. 
2. Es Explorer - Explore the files. (I write at all is for those who first sees Andryusha eyes: D. 
3. RutEksplorer - filemanager. (it is useful to someone, I use that is higher). 
4. uncle Mobile - Access to the engineering menu, change IMEI and more. 
5. Opera Mini - Internet browser. 
6. Skype - Internet communication through video, voice and text. 
7. Flashlight - flash. 
8. Flashlight with strobe - light not only flash, but the screen, there are extras. 
9. observation . decided not to integrate Multi_Mount_SD-Card, for those who want to see the stick "here" and "there." 
Use Standard connection, put a tick in the Multimedia device (connected to the user bar has two lines, choose the second one). 
At connecting to a USB flash drive will be opened as the smartphone, and the PC, and produce vibration. 
10. MoboPlayer best - Video player with codecs for our CPU arm v7. 
10. SystemAppRemover - Add or remove programs - on Android. from user to system (!).
=============

Important and interesting: 
11. Lycky Patcher 2.5.2 - For paid applications are free . 
12. Titanium backup - Memory Manager and stored applications. 
13. PowerAMP 2.0.6 build 508 - Music Player. 
14. Navitel 5.5 - Navigator to your phone. Maps Q4 release for Russia in February 2012, indexed. Everything else is looking at rutrekere. 
15. Balance BY - v.2.5.81 - Through the Internet check the balance of all that we have (Sims, kiwi, Yandex purses, etc.). 
Run the crack of the memory card (for different tochitsya phones), copy the code registriuem program to set up. 
16. LgCamera 6.4 - Camera with good settings. The standard is not removed. Registered in the settings for the application LGcamera + VideoReg.KeyMaker. 
17. DVR 6.1 - Vigeoregistrator for motorists. Registered in the settings for the application LGcamera + VideoReg.KeyMaker.
=============

Neyuzabelnye (useless, or just neyuzabelnye library) .
1. Antutu - to test your phone. 
2. Gps test - Testirovalschik GPS. 
3. BusyBox - a set of UNIX-command-line tools (simple, users do not need to know what it is, let the costs and all). 
4. Compass - All clear. 
5. GyroRotate - Shows how a gyroscope. 
6. Ad Free 0.8.44 - Advertising Blocker, who writes URL addresses in the file hosts. To annoying pop up banners are not in the applications. 
Once a month, you can log in and update your host. and so he just lies in the system. But the program is undoubtedly necessary. 
7. GScriptLite - program will dump smartphone fleshtul.
Wipe will erase all your applications, so do a hard reset or not - you decide.

Recommendations:

1. Cache application is placed on the internal memory, it is enough. The programs themselves (sometimes) put on phone storage. Hands can transfer them to the internal memory. 
2. GPS .. To say that is not working - it means to want a hot start immediately .. Probably because of this, people sometimes say about a poor job. 
a) To go out and run. 
b) Wait, I took COLD START (especially YGPS launched the engineering menu, through 83 seconds, everything fell into place, the 10 satellites in the street open space. 
subsequent warm start - closed Navigator, a program will be re-opened to 20/10/5 seconds, depending on the circumstances. Do not worry, if they wrote that in this body Navitel best - not to start in a moment.

Cons:

Hang up on some of your installed applications. If desired, can remove, for example, 
DVR 2.8 Mb, 
EU wire (I do not advise it to delete a different filemanager). Keygen BY Balance (16MB visyaka) - delete it as soon as generate the code. Services: poweramp (5.9 MB). - A good player. Well hanging and hanging, without it anywhere. uninstall (3.9mb) - decide for themselves. Keyboard (10Mb) - here I'm sorry, it's the best of all that I liked it, IMHO. Live Wallpaper (bubbles 12MB). Can you put a picture - saving space and energy. Approximately 618 (as originally) of free RAM memory.


----------



## solak84 (Oct 7, 2012)

But I do not see where the Polish language


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 7, 2012)

i uninstall smsreg and smssecurity apps, i believe that this apps send 2 expensive sms to china, us$ 5 per sms.


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 8, 2012)

gcuervo said:


> i uninstall smsreg and smssecurity apps, i believe that this apps send 2 expensive sms to china, us$ 5 per sms.

Click to collapse



this app is installed on wich rom ?
Do you purchase the phone ffrom etotalk?


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 8, 2012)

stock v1.05

pandawill


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Oct 8, 2012)

keiser1080 said:


> the friend fedinsal from the russian forum has cook a new multilanguage rom.
> see http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=754606#p754606
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



This is only made for Russian Users. You cannot modify it. Plus it wipes your IMEI off, which i definitely would not recommend. On and On, this ROM is not yet worth flashing on the Newman as the risks involved are too high


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 8, 2012)

kkricardokaka95 said:


> This is only made for Russian Users. You cannot modify it. Plus it wipes your IMEI off, which i definitely would not recommend. On and On, this ROM is not yet worth flashing on the Newman as the risks involved are too high

Click to collapse



Yes the rom is design by a russian for the russian.
But person who design the rom tell my there are all languages.

How do you know the imei is erased ?  mayby you can give the feedback to fedinsal?


----------



## kydzo (Oct 8, 2012)

*Smartphone always reboot*

Hi my Newman N1 always reboot
I've got the newman logo and after the android logo and after dark screen and newman logo ...... (always the same :crying
Cannot access the phone
What can i do?
Thank you


----------



## ozp (Oct 9, 2012)

Kydzo, I'd ask for support from you seller. Or you can try to reinstall the ROM (if you have the knowledge and time to do it).

Anyone is having problems with sound volume too low? 
I installed a volume booster, and it is ok for most of the sounds.

But with calls using speaker the volume still too low. Is there any app or config to raise the speaker volume when making calls?


----------



## kiimdk (Oct 9, 2012)

I have Newman N1 with N1V1.05 rom. Sound is fine . But I have the same problem like others that apps are installed on the internal memory. Not at the SD card. I buy my N1 from newandroidsale. Everything else is fine.


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 9, 2012)

Guys do you want an English ROM?
Because IF you want, I will try to make a ROM after I get my Newman.
Please reply to let me know if you want a ROM from an English man, unlike the others that are from Chinese mans.


----------



## cybertech (Oct 9, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> Guys do you want an English ROM?
> Because IF you want, I will try to make a ROM after I get my Newman.
> Please reply to let me know if you want a ROM from an English man, unlike the others that are from Chinese mans.

Click to collapse



Think I can answer YES on behalf of everyone here.
An English Recovery and an English ROM which is rooted with Google Play Store in there.
Btw I have not got my N1 yet, should be arriving this week.


----------



## androidnyubi (Oct 9, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> Guys do you want an English ROM?
> Because IF you want, I will try to make a ROM after I get my Newman.
> Please reply to let me know if you want a ROM from an English man, unlike the others that are from Chinese mans.

Click to collapse



wow, english custom rom, with gapps preinstall would be awesome..

considering myself to get newman N1 or jiayu G2+ (1ghz ram + mtk6577), which one to choose ?
N1 bigger screen, better screen res, and now english custom rom... 

anyway can someone post how to root and install CWM on newman N1 ? 
and make the conserve the esdcard to rom like here on xda do on zte v970 , or it is the same (mtk6577 base chip)


----------



## netforce007 (Oct 9, 2012)

*eng rom*



fcsabika said:


> Guys do you want an English ROM?
> Because IF you want, I will try to make a ROM after I get my Newman.
> Please reply to let me know if you want a ROM from an English man, unlike the others that are from Chinese mans.

Click to collapse



+1, thanks in advance, man


----------



## ozp (Oct 9, 2012)

kiimdk said:


> I have Newman N1 with N1V1.05 rom. Sound is fine . But I have the same problem like others that apps are installed on the internal memory. Not at the SD card. I buy my N1 from newandroidsale. Everything else is fine.

Click to collapse



Check if its really installing on internal memory. I think the internal memory is split and then it looks like a SDcard.
The SDcard itself looks like "phone storage"

Install other types of file managers and "android system info" to see this thing.

the problem is if your SDcard is the same size of the "partitions" of the internal phone memory. It will be harder to discriminate.

I dont know if this is a bug or a configuration

You said your sound is fine. Did you test making calls using the speaker? Did you test the skype test call?
With a volume booster, skype test calls and all the sounds got better. But the phone call itself, using the speaker, still too low!!


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 9, 2012)

my n1 has original  v1.0.5 english/chinesse

then flash revovery.img (english) using sp flash tool

then copy N1root.zip to sd card, boot on recovery menu, apply N1root.zip, reboot.

then uninsstall propietary newman apps using titanium, smsreg,smssecurity,newamn,baidu,chiness market, navigator chiness, and others.

i have swiftkey to spelling and correct with keyboard in spanish


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

Also ordered a Newman N1 and a Jiayu G3 ( phone freak ) and will also create custom Rom when I receive it and have the time. See yah all soon.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## androidnyubi (Oct 9, 2012)

gcuervo said:


> my n1 has original  v1.0.5 english/chinesse
> 
> then flash revovery.img (english) using sp flash tool
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



where did you get the N1root.zip ? care to point the link ? or upload it your self the required files?



gommers1978 said:


> Also ordered a Newman N1 and a Jiayu G3 ( phone freak ) and will also create custom Rom when I receive it and have the time. See yah all soon.

Click to collapse



wow awesome man!

i think i will get this phone over jiayu g2+ then :good:


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> where did you get the N1root.zip ? care to point the link ? or upload it your self the required files?
> 
> 
> wow awesome man!
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have some time why not wait a little for the Jiayu G3? Your choice of course  or are you just as impatient as me


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 9, 2012)

recovery.zip  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3392962/RecoveryN1.zip (uncompress and flash)
n1root.zip https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3392962/N1root.zip (apply zip from recovery menu
flash tool https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3392962/SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00.zip


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 9, 2012)

My Newman is not even left China yet because it was delayed (China holiday).
So don't expect my ROM in a few days.


----------



## ozp (Oct 9, 2012)

be aware,  Jiayu G3 is more like a myth then like a cell phone. 
I think is a marketing move to sell more of the Jiayu G2+  (which has poor display resolution)


----------



## tkwizard (Oct 9, 2012)

Waiting for my Newman N1 from Merimobiles.

+1 on the English ROM. 

Thanks.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Oct 9, 2012)

The low sound problem seems to be a common feature of the newman! Almost every Newman has it! You need to get it fixed! Send it in for warranty!


----------



## ozp (Oct 9, 2012)

This is not a hardware low sound, because the music, apps and other sounds are ok. This is a low sound only when using the speakerphone in a call


----------



## adi.v (Oct 10, 2012)

hy everyone,

i wana buy this phone but i-ve read bad reviews about sites that sell it (they never shiped the phone, never return waranty phones....etc).

Can anyone pls tell me a trusted site from where to buy it?

Thz a lot and best regards!


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 10, 2012)

adi.v said:


> hy everyone,
> 
> i wana buy this phone but i-ve read bad reviews about sites that sell it (they never shiped the phone, never return waranty phones....etc).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For example: Pandawill, Etotalk, Merimobiles are trusted sites, you can buy from them.


----------



## androidnyubi (Oct 10, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> If you have some time why not wait a little for the Jiayu G3? Your choice of course  or are you just as impatient as me

Click to collapse



haha, yeah maybe, but now i use htc desire v (t328w) , i couldn't bare anymore with its slow performance due to its lack or RAM, and single core , even its very good phone.. 
so i want at least a dual core android with 1gb ram , and has 4" screen at least, of course it must be dual gsm..
maybe next time i will upgrade again when there're quadcore 2gb ram, dual gsm android phone (i hope haha)



gcuervo said:


> recovery.zip  dl.dropbox.com/u/3392962/RecoveryN1.zip (uncompress and flash)
> n1root.zip dl.dropbox.com/u/3392962/N1root.zip (apply zip from recovery menu
> flash tool dl.dropbox.com/u/3392962/SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00.zip

Click to collapse



awesome man! does it already include gapps on your file ?



ozp said:


> be aware,  Jiayu G3 is more like a myth then like a cell phone.
> I think is a marketing move to sell more of the Jiayu G2+  (which has poor display resolution)

Click to collapse



couldn't agree with you more :good:
and i think will be already outdated if jiayu g3 keep delaying it sales?
umi x1 is a better design to me.. to bad not on the market yet too haha


----------



## adi.v (Oct 10, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> For example: Pandawill, Etotalk, Merimobiles are trusted sites, you can buy from them.

Click to collapse



thz for quick reply, this is what i've found so far

Pandawill - http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Pandawill

Etotalk - http://forum.dontpayfull.com/3160-about-etotalk-com-reviews - only one review but a very positive one

Merimobiles - http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Merimobiles - good reviews 


thank you very much, i think i'll go with Merimobiles!


----------



## ItMadcat (Oct 10, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> haha, yeah maybe, but now i use htc desire v (t328w) , i couldn't bare anymore with its slow performance due to its lack or RAM, and single core , even its very good phone..
> so i want at least a dual core android with 1gb ram , and has 4" screen at least, of course it must be dual gsm..
> maybe next time i will upgrade again when there're quadcore 2gb ram, dual gsm android phone (i hope haha)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For better display resolution I suggest to look THL W3. It seems a good dual sim phone...


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 10, 2012)

ozp said:


> This is not a hardware low sound, because the music, apps and other sounds are ok. This is a low sound only when using the speakerphone in a call

Click to collapse



Dis anyone try to find a code for the servicemenu. most of the times you can adjust volumes here. I do not have the phone yet so i cannot try, but be careful with the settings because it can blow out your speaker if set too high!!


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 10, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Dis anyone try to find a code for the servicemenu. most of the times you can adjust volumes here. I do not have the phone yet so i cannot try, but be careful with the settings because it can blow out your speaker if set too high!!

Click to collapse



check my prev post there are an application to unlock the service menu => mobile uncle
I don't test my self, my phone is still on the road


----------



## cybertech (Oct 10, 2012)

For those wish to increase the volume, can try my notes (Applied to my current T9199)
------------------------------------------------------
*#*#3646633#*#*

MIC-Settings in Audio/Normal Mode:
 Level0 =64	
 Level1 =255
 Level2 =255
 Level3 =160
 Level4 =255
 Level5 =255
 Level6 =160

MIC-Settings in Audio/Headset Mode:
 Level0 =255
 Level1 =192
 Level2 =192
 Level3 =172
 Level4 =255
 Level5 =192
 Level6 =172

MIC-Settings in Audio/LoudSpeaker Mode:
 Level0 =255
 Level1 =208
 Level2 =208
 Level3 =172
 Level4 =255
 Level5 =208
 Level6 =172
------------------------------------------------------
My T9199 after flashing new ROM also having soft volume during talk and listening.
Applied the above level settings solved the problem.
But be careful when in the Service Menu as there are plenty other settings inside.
Or pls wait until my Newman N1 arrive, I will test out the above myself.


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 10, 2012)

use mobile uncle i see that your volume settings is my defalt values.


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 10, 2012)

*Everyone please vote for Newman N1, so that we may will have a seperate forum for our phone with a lot of support and a lot of good cutom ROMs.
Just post here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354
Post this: +1 for Newman N1
Thanks.*


----------



## 088x880 (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe Can U help with my Newman?
When somebody is calling to me and when I pick up, the screen is turn off (it's normal when U close it to ear). But when I want to end, the screen doesn't turn on. I have to wait for disconnected by my interlocutor - then the screen turn on. 
Hope U understand me


----------



## ozp (Oct 10, 2012)

adi.v said:


> thank you very much, i think i'll go with Merimobiles!

Click to collapse



I've ordered from both Merimobiles and Etotalk, both you can trust, and price is almost the same at the end (merimobiles is free shipping but price is higher. Etotalk charge for shipping but price is lower)

Merimobiles: fewer addons to choose from, root may not include gapps, screen protector will need manual cut (not the oficial screen protector), slower shipping and the company is changing, they are selling other types of products besides phones and tablets

etotalk: I think this is the best store for phones. fast response, fast shipping, lots of addons to choose from, MOD rom is complete and even come configured at your own language, batteries and screen protector (addons) are official (made for your phone). 

If you look for price and trust you can choose aliexpress and find a "assurance plus" seller, They will get your money after you receive it. And you will have free shipping to send back to them.
The down side of aliexpress sellers is that they just sell. Get the phone from factory or distributor and send to you. No services or addons. No expertise about the phone. 
If you are the expert, then, aliexpress will be cheaper 

Also warranty depends on where you live. If you live too far from china, may be better to forget about warranty. (too slow to send back and receive). 




keiser1080 said:


> check my prev post there are an application to unlock the service menu => mobile uncle
> I don't test my self, my phone is still on the road

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobileuncle.toolbox

Thanks! I did not noted the previous message about the sound topic.

At the sound options its possible to choose "levels" and "max volume". Cybertech posted a message about choosing "levels" but mobileuncle shows that max volume is not at the max value for LoudSpeaker Mode's levels.

the values are:

Level / value / max vol (0-160)
0 / 128 / 136
1 / 144 / 136
2 / 160 / 136
3 / 176 / 136
4 / 192 / 136
5 / 220 / 136
6 / 236 / 136

The max volume is the same for all the levels, but value inscreases. 
I dont know if the best is to change the values or the max volume 

I think the "logical" action is to raise the max volume, but I'd rather wait for a confirmation before trying this


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 10, 2012)

088x880 said:


> Maybe Can U help with my Newman?
> When somebody is calling to me and when I pick up, the screen is turn off (it's normal when U close it to ear). But when I want to end, the screen doesn't turn on. I have to wait for disconnected by my interlocutor - then the screen turn on.
> Hope U understand me

Click to collapse



Your proximity sensor may not see, because it is dirty.
Try to clean the front of the phone, where the proximity sensor is.


----------



## ozp (Oct 10, 2012)

088x880 said:


> Maybe Can U help with my Newman?
> When somebody is calling to me and when I pick up, the screen is turn off (it's normal when U close it to ear). But when I want to end, the screen doesn't turn on. I have to wait for disconnected by my interlocutor - then the screen turn on.
> Hope U understand me

Click to collapse



This happens with my N1 only when using the loudspeaker. (and I had other phone that behave that way)
when using the normal mode the screen turn back on as soon as you move the phone away from your head.

But if the screen keeps off, just press the "power" button to turn it on again


----------



## androidnyubi (Oct 10, 2012)

ItMadcat said:


> For better display resolution I suggest to look THL W3. It seems a good dual sim phone...

Click to collapse



yeah already saw that phone over a website, great screen res  :good: same as Jiayu G3 and UMI X1 , but i already order Newman N1 today, and excited wait till it get here, i hope it will arrived in 1 - 2 weeks, because i choose EMS  


fcsabika said:


> *Everyone please vote for Newman N1, so that we may will have a seperate forum for our phone with a lot of support and a lot of good cutom ROMs.
> Just post here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354
> Post this: +1 for Newman N1
> Thanks.*

Click to collapse



done that  
it would be so cool if Newman N1 get its own sub forum


i have a question :
can someone elaborate , Newman N1 has only 1 IMEI (ZTE v970 too) even it's a dualsim phone, and other, say my HTC 328W have two IMEI and THL W3 too, should be we worries about it ?


----------



## kiimdk (Oct 10, 2012)

*HELP Newman N1*

I have Newman N1 with rom 1.05. I should Swap my Sd card so it should be internal memory and now i can't get in contact with sd-card. When i reboot and wipe it, N1 don't make af total factory reset. So now I need af rom to reinstall. Is there anyone her who can upload af copy of their rom to me?

Or a backup.

I would be very happy .


----------



## Patanol (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello dear friends,

I have just registered to vote for N1. I am considering to buy an N1 and hoping that there will be good custom roms. Are you satified with your phone? Does it have any common problems?

And have you rooted your phone?

Thanks,


----------



## PinchMe (Oct 11, 2012)

Well I can't help but feel excited for everyone else getting their Newman, it is indeed a good value for money phone.and yes I have ditched my iPhone for it. 

And by the way,my Newman has 2 imei numbers..

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kiimdk (Oct 11, 2012)

kiimdk said:


> I have Newman N1 with rom 1.05. I should Swap my Sd card so it should be internal memory and now i can't get in contact with sd-card. When i reboot and wipe it, N1 don't make af total factory reset. So now I need af rom to reinstall. Is there anyone her who can upload af copy of their rom to me?
> 
> Or a backup.
> 
> I would be very happy .

Click to collapse



I have downloadet rom ver. 1.04 from newman.mobi/download.html And N1 is working again . I would like to have version 1.05 so if anyone have 1.05 I be glad if someone would upload it. 

Thanks

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------




Patanol said:


> Hello dear friends,
> 
> I have just registered to vote for N1. I am considering to buy an N1 and hoping that there will be good custom roms. Are you satified with your phone? Does it have any common problems?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have rooted mine N1. Work like a charm . I still have problem that apps is installed at phone memory and not SD-card. for example TomTom aps would download maps after installation and there is only 2 GB and the maps should use 3.5 GB. Thats a problem. Anyone else with that kind of problem?


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 11, 2012)

kiimdk said:


> I have downloadet rom ver. 1.04 from newman.mobi/download.html And N1 is working again . I would like to have version 1.05 so if anyone have 1.05 I be glad if someone would upload it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I found this one, they say it is english but i cannot test because i do not have my Newman yet, dont know if it is official.

N1V1.0.7.rar


----------



## wangiles (Oct 11, 2012)

Half the time I wonder whether these posts are up selling the phone. Haha

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patanol (Oct 11, 2012)

kiimdk said:


> I
> I have rooted mine N1. Work like a charm . I still have problem that apps is installed at phone memory and not SD-card. for example TomTom aps would download maps after installation and there is only 2 GB and the maps should use 3.5 GB. Thats a problem. Anyone else with that kind of problem?

Click to collapse



Thanks man for the reply. Many apps don't need that much space generally, but since it is a problem I believe you have 2 options to solve it.

1) Easy way: You may try downloading data files on your computer and put them in the SD card. I'm no expert but this works for IGO. I have 1 GB rom on Neo V.

2) Hard way: Changing the default path. You can search google as "install android apps to the sd card by default"
Hope you solve it.



wangiles said:


> Half the time I wonder whether these posts are up selling the phone. Haha
> 
> Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you mean whether this forum is increasing the sales of the phone my answer is yes. I have specifically choose this phone considering I can get help from the members and get custom roms.

Thanks


----------



## androidnyubi (Oct 11, 2012)

kiimdk said:


> I have downloadet rom ver. 1.04 from newman.mobi/download.html And N1 is working again . I would like to have version 1.05 so if anyone have 1.05 I be glad if someone would upload it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




here if found the thread on newman oficial bbs on the v1.0.6 ROM 
bbs.newman.mobi/thread-36326-1-1.html (please add http infront of my post)
it's in chinese you can use chrome to translate, but i don't know about the rom as my phone hasn't yet arrived



wangiles said:


> Half the time I wonder whether these posts are up selling the phone. Haha
> 
> Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hehe i hope so, so we can have a lot of great custom rom modification .. lol
anxious waiting my black N1, etotalk said white will be coming later on oct (they write before november)


----------



## cybertech (Oct 11, 2012)

gcuervo said:


> recovery.zip  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3392962/RecoveryN1.zip (uncompress and flash)
> n1root.zip https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3392962/N1root.zip (apply zip from recovery menu
> flash tool https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3392962/SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00.zip

Click to collapse





gommers1978 said:


> I found this one, they say it is english but i cannot test because i do not have my Newman yet, dont know if it is official.
> 
> N1V1.0.7.rar

Click to collapse



We have got SP_Flash_Tool, Recovery, N1root and this N1V1.0.7 ROM now.
If this ROM really worked and in english, we probably already got the full set of tools.
Right now only thing I can do is wait ... waiting for my N1 to arrive.


----------



## mirzasila (Oct 11, 2012)

I ordered my N1 yesterday on Pandawill.com. What are the experiences with this site. Anybody bought N1 via them?


----------



## ozp (Oct 11, 2012)

About phone storage, internal memory and SD card issues:

Go to settings and then "storage" ( I have 1.0.5 ROM)

I see:

Internal storage: 503 mb 
phone storage: 14.82 gb (this is the actual 16GB SDcard)
SD card: 2.05 gb (I thinks this is a partition of the internal memory of the phone)

So, it seems there is a problem. A mislabeled problem between phone storage and SDcard. My SDcard is empty its 2GB for nothing.... my internal memory is almost full

So I choose the "default write disk" to be the "phone storage" and the "prefered install location" to be "phone storage" (phone storage being the actual SDcard)


If you have apps installed at your "internal memory" and there is no more space left, you can install "app 2 sd" app from google play. It will move many apps to the actual SD card.

Some apps recognize the actual SDcard as the SDcard, some apps will recognize the actual SDcard as phone storage. Othere will recognize as SDcard and SDcard2.

I dont know why there are 2 partitions, what is the benefit of that. And why there is this mislabeled issue between "phone storage" and "sdcard"


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 11, 2012)

new gps fix firmware from the russian forum.
It the rom from  the frelander  i10 (clone of newman n1).

Look at this post http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=759172#p759172 =>translate with chrome translation

If somebody need a firmware it's the good place!


for the sd card problem i read a post in the french forum for another similar phone, i think you have to change the /etc/vold.fstab file.

check this post http://forum.frandroid.com/topic/10...-efox-ihtc-ou-alps/page__st__200#entry1871473


----------



## ozp (Oct 11, 2012)

I friend of mine has a N1 with 1.0.7 and he told that the SDcard bug is absent in 1.0.7 ROM


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 11, 2012)

Did you know where to find a cover compatible with the newman n1?
Maybe a cover for another phone fit with this phone?


----------



## ozp (Oct 11, 2012)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...m-Newman-Cellphone-Factory-new/642535225.html

They have covers at aliexpress. But I think they are too ugly


----------



## Patanol (Oct 11, 2012)

keiser1080 said:


> Did you know where to find a cover compatible with the newman n1?
> Maybe a cover for another phone fit with this phone?

Click to collapse



I searched for it but no luck. I want a leather case, but there isn't one suitable for the phone. Looked for other 4.3" phones' cases but I don't think they will fit perfectly. Because the dimensions vary.

Relly appreciate it if anyone point out one.

Thanks


----------



## Evil_Mind (Oct 11, 2012)

*Newman Accessories*

As I'm waiting for my N1 from Pandawill I've started looking for case and screen protector for it today.

My findings are rather surprising: the Newman N1 is 98% identical to the ZTE V970!

Most of the V970 screen protectors come shaped to expose the front camera (which is available in some ZTE grand x models) that is located in the same place as in the N1.

Cases should have the same fit, but i guess some modification needs to be done as the speakers has different location and the camera bump is shaped differently.


some photos comparison for your convenience:
(I'm newbie here, so i can't post direct links,sorry...)

lux-mobile.com.ua/images/img/ZTE/zte_v970_mtk6577_2.jpg
i48.tinypic.com/az88p4.jpg
lux-mobile.com.ua/images/img/ZTE/zte_v970_mtk6577_4.jpg
i01.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/620/215/496/496215620_345.jpg


If someone can verify this, it would be great!


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## eshes1791 (Oct 12, 2012)

*N1 v1.0.7 didn't work*

hi guys , i bought my newman n1 few weeks ago with v1.0.5 and i tried flashing v1.0.7 given in the post but while flashing it stopped in between... dunno how but now i'm back to v1.0.5 , if anyone has tried v1.0.7 given do tell me


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 12, 2012)

there is a path to move external sd to phone storage, see my phone


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 12, 2012)

eshes1791 said:


> hi guys , i bought my newman n1 few weeks ago with v1.0.5 and i tried flashing v1.0.7 given in the post but while flashing it stopped in between... dunno how but now i'm back to v1.0.5 , if anyone has tried v1.0.7 given do tell me

Click to collapse



Hello, my newman is shipped today so I hope to receive it within one week (DHL)

I think for 1.0.7 you must not flash all the files. What error or on what file did it stop?

As soon as I receive my newman I will create a backup (nandroid) of my multi language eto Rom and post it here.


----------



## eshes1791 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi I again tried to flash v1.0.7 and successfully upgraded no issues!!! But make a cwm backup before u do to be at a safer side. 

V1.0.7 touch is better. More responsive... 720p playback in default player sucks but mx does that well...

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------




gcuervo said:


> there is a path to move external sd to phone storage, see my phone

Click to collapse



Can u tell how did you change ur external sdcard path (/mnt/sdcard2 ) as phone storage(/mnt/sdcard )

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## androidnyubi (Oct 12, 2012)

gcuervo said:


> there is a path to move external sd to phone storage, see my phone

Click to collapse



did you edited the .fstab file ?


----------



## kiimdk (Oct 12, 2012)

cybertech said:


> We have got SP_Flash_Tool, Recovery, N1root and this N1V1.0.7 ROM now.
> If this ROM really worked and in english, we probably already got the full set of tools.
> Right now only thing I can do is wait ... waiting for my N1 to arrive.

Click to collapse



I have flashed to rom 1.07 and rooted my Newman N1. No problem with that. If anybody have problem with language then install Morelocale 2 from Play Store. There you can set language so any app will be installed at your default language.


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 12, 2012)

If you have the storage swapped, i have followed the instructions on the french site and changed the vold.fstab accordingly.

If someone wants to try, but make a backup of your system first just to be sure!

after that extract the rar and  place the attached file (with rootexplorer) in you system\etc\ folder and give it the same permissions as the old one.

reboot your phone.

(use this at your own risk)

I cant try yet because my N1 is on its way.


----------



## PinchMe (Oct 12, 2012)

ozp said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...m-Newman-Cellphone-Factory-new/642535225.html
> 
> They have covers at aliexpress. But I think they are too ugly

Click to collapse



haha..bought from Taobao and they are actually quite nice.has  a good grip on the sides. case comes with a matte screen protector too


----------



## kiimdk (Oct 12, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> If you have the storage swapped, i have followed the instructions on the french site and changed the vold.fstab accordingly.
> 
> If someone wants to try, but make a backup of your system first just to be sure!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it works . Thanks


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 12, 2012)

link of v1.0.7? english? 2.5GB or 3GB, show storage settings or df output please?

n1 has 4GB but bad partitioning.

512 MB internal storage, 2 GB phone storage. = 2.5 GB, there is 2 not used tmp partititions /mnt/asec (512 MB 0% used) and /mnt/obb (512 MB 0% used). total 3.5GB




eshes1791 said:


> Hi I again tried to flash v1.0.7 and successfully upgraded no issues!!! But make a cwm backup before u do to be at a safer side.
> 
> V1.0.7 touch is better. More responsive... 720p playback in default player sucks but mx does that well...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 12, 2012)

kiimdk said:


> it works . Thanks

Click to collapse



Nice to hear that, will put it as a standard in the custom ROM as soon as i can create it.


----------



## eshes1791 (Oct 12, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Nice to hear that, will put it as a standard in the custom ROM as soon as i can create it.

Click to collapse



Yup,works great!!!!! Thanks bro!!!

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------




gcuervo said:


> link of v1.0.7? english? 2.5GB or 3GB, show storage settings or df output please?
> 
> n1 has 4GB but bad partitioning.
> 
> 512 MB internal storage, 2 GB phone storage. = 2.5 GB, there is 2 not used tmp partititions /mnt/asec (512 MB 0% used) and /mnt/obb (512 MB 0% used). total 3.5GB

Click to collapse



Link for v1.0.7 is before some pages in this thread  itself,its english.... storage still the same 2.5gb.... 

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 12, 2012)

eshes1791 said:


> Yup,works great!!!!! Thanks bro!!!
> 
> Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i read in other forum that exists a rom 3GB (4GB with /mn/asec and /mnt/obb) but with flashing problems, believe that this rom increase internat storage to 1 GB.


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 12, 2012)

gcuervo said:


> i read in other forum that exists a rom 3GB (4GB with /mn/asec and /mnt/obb) but with flashing problems, believe that this rom increase internat storage to 1 GB.

Click to collapse



I will look into that as soon as i recieve my N1, and will create a ROM with these fixes inside and gapps etc. It will be a nandroid restore or update.zip file. Maybe it is a good idea to make a list together with the things we want in a stable ROM.

Something like:

- Multilanguage ROM with gapps preinstalled
- Memory assignment corrected with vold.fstab file (phone storage and internal storage)
- Memory correction internal storage from 512 MB to 1 GB.
- other wishes

Maybe we can come to a good stable ROM together like that.


----------



## pwel (Oct 12, 2012)

*update on battery life*

Can anyone give an update on battery life. Is it indeed shorter than a day?
thanks!


----------



## Nastheone (Oct 12, 2012)

Is an  USB OTG cable work with the N1? keyboard mouse etc...?


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 12, 2012)

PinchMe said:


> haha..bought from Taobao and they are actually quite nice.has  a good grip on the sides. case comes with a matte screen protector too

Click to collapse



The taobao marchand accept paypal?
Where did you buy it? It is possible to speak english with this marchand?


----------



## ozp (Oct 12, 2012)

Evil_Mind said:


> My findings are rather surprising: the Newman N1 is 98% identical to the ZTE V970!
> 
> If someone can verify this, it would be great!

Click to collapse



Yes, its 98% identical, just camera and back cover are different. Its easy to find leather case for ZET v970



pwel said:


> Can anyone give an update on battery life. Is it indeed shorter than a day?
> thanks!

Click to collapse



I thought that battery would be shorter, it is longer than expected. But it still shorter than needed.

Ocasional use: battery holds 40-50% 
Medium use: battery holds 20-15% 
Heavy use: never tried


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 12, 2012)

I think the batterie is good.
58% for an  usage 11H23 min
30 min phone call +-
10 min 3G surf +-
some sms +- 15
3 mms
+- 10 mail recive by push
10h30 +- screen light on mode auto and now i switch in manual +- 75%
the wifi is actief for all the days and connected @work and @home
No gps no bluetooth


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 12, 2012)

Evil_Mind said:


> My findings are rather surprising: the Newman N1 is 98% identical to the ZTE V970!

Click to collapse



Differences: The back side is completely different, , V970 has no front camera, V970's rear camera is 5 MP compared to N1's 8 MP, battery capacity is different.
That's what I have found.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## raby500 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Order and Like*

hi guys i am thinking about buying Newman N1 (I have a preorder for JiaYu G3 and i have waited too long )
and the seller offered me a newman n1 instead and i can see the a lot of users here have flashed and rooted their newman n1
and this is very good

but i don't see any clear tutorial on how to root step by step 
or how to flash step by step

can any one make some order and write a step by step tutorial and put it here 
and ask the member who started this thread to post it on the first page so every one can see it 

thanks a lot


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 12, 2012)

raby500 said:


> hi guys i am thinking about buying Newman N1 (I have a preorder for JiaYu G3 and i have waited too long )
> and the seller offered me a newman n1 instead and i can see the a lot of users here have flashed and rooted their newman n1
> and this is very good
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will open a website soon with instructions, links to Roms etc.

I will create instructions as soon as I have received my N1


----------



## Patanol (Oct 12, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> Differences: The back side is completely different, , V970 has no front camera, V970's rear camera is 5 MP compared to N1's 8 MP, battery capacity is different.
> That's what I have found.

Click to collapse



I believe they are talking about the size of the both phone. Since we're trying to find a good case, a cover and if possible a screen protector.


----------



## pacaliciosu (Oct 12, 2012)

Hy every one

Today I payed for my newman 
This is the first android dualsim phone in my life, so I want to thanks in advance to mr gommers1978 for his intention....I realy need a clean and simple tutorial for all problems I have read in this forum.
Best regard to all.


----------



## Patanol (Oct 12, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> I will open a website soon with instructions, links to Roms etc.
> 
> I will create instructions as soon as I have received my N1

Click to collapse



I wan't to thank you in advance. :good:


----------



## PinchMe (Oct 12, 2012)

keiser1080 said:


> The taobao marchand accept paypal?
> Where did you buy it? It is possible to speak english with this marchand?

Click to collapse



Yes i was able to buy from Taobao and pay via VISA. i tried to talk to them, some can speak english. Lucky for me i know little Chinese. Nevertheless, they dont give further discount as the price is already low. Maybe Aliexpress would be your next best option as the sellers there can speak english at least..just try to bargain with them as the cases with screen protector are actually very cheap.

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------




pwel said:


> Can anyone give an update on battery life. Is it indeed shorter than a day?
> thanks!

Click to collapse



I just noticed that my battery seems to last longer since i have bought it. i dont know if i was just used to it or im just using it less.


----------



## lucasviolao7 (Oct 12, 2012)

could someone post a photo taken with the camera n1?
I would like to get an idea of the quality of the camera

tanks


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 12, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> Differences: The back side is completely different, , V970 has no front camera, V970's rear camera is 5 MP compared to N1's 8 MP, battery capacity is different.
> That's what I have found.

Click to collapse



newman n1 vs zte 970
127.5 x 65 x 9.8 mm  vs  127.4 x 65.0 x 9.9 mm 
vertical k 8.0 mega pixel back camera vs   5.0 mega pixel horizontal back camera
front camera vs none
132g vs 140g
Gorilla glass vs none
Magnetic Sensor vs none


----------



## ozp (Oct 12, 2012)

lucasviolao7 said:


> I would like to get an idea of the quality of the camera
> 
> tanks

Click to collapse


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 12, 2012)

is there a way to disable the second simcard ?
I use only one sim card and i think i can save baterry if i disable the second radio.


----------



## PinchMe (Oct 12, 2012)

keiser1080 said:


> is there a way to disable the second simcard ?
> I use only one sim card and i think i can save baterry if i disable the second radio.

Click to collapse



i put my second sim on airplane mode.


----------



## lucasviolao7 (Oct 13, 2012)

thanks for the photo, the camera is really good.

does anyone have a coupon discount of etotalk.com???


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 13, 2012)

v 1.0.7 fix slow gps problem?


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 13, 2012)

gcuervo said:


> v 1.0.7 fix slow gps problem?

Click to collapse



If there is, we can put the fix in the modded Rom.


----------



## androidnyubi (Oct 13, 2012)

anyone get white color?
almost all seller offer only black and some also offer the black front and dark blue battery door, but i dont see any seller offering white, the white color look good, hmm 2 more week cant wait till end of this month


----------



## Patanol (Oct 13, 2012)

androidnyubi said:


> anyone get white color?
> almost all seller offer only black and some also offer the black front and dark blue battery door, but i dont see any seller offering white, the white color look good, hmm 2 more week cant wait till end of this month

Click to collapse



I have asked Pandawill. They said it might be available on 18th October. They don't have black either at stock now. It is the cheapest N1 seller I have found so far if you find any coupons.

And I have found a back cover and case for N1, but no luck for a leather case. If you want to buy check this link.

Thanks


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 13, 2012)

gcuervo said:


> v 1.0.7 fix slow gps problem?

Click to collapse




check this link rom Freelander i10 

Its the rom from the freelander i10 a n1 clone


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 14, 2012)

i install v1.0.7 2.5GB, gps is better, and see my storage


----------



## raby500 (Oct 14, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> I will open a website soon with instructions, links to Roms etc.
> 
> I will create instructions as soon as I have received my N1

Click to collapse



thanks you very much 
i hope you get the newman fast and open the website


----------



## bady1991 (Oct 14, 2012)

is it multicolor ?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 14, 2012)

gcuervo said:


> i install v1.0.7 2.5GB, gps is better, and see my storage

Click to collapse



Is this just with the 1.0.7 Rom installed without any additional fixes?


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 14, 2012)

for gps speed fix  and accuracy gps.conf


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 14, 2012)

Any body know how to fuul backup a rom with flash tool?
And how to flash a recovery with flash tool?

I will try a backup from the i10 (clone of newman n1)


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 14, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Is this just with the 1.0.7 Rom installed without any additional fixes?

Click to collapse



yes, 1.0.7 with recovery, sdcard and root fixes.


----------



## yash3339 (Oct 14, 2012)

Anyone help me decide?
Thl W3+ vs UMI X1 vs The myth - Jiayu G3



Sent from my LG Optimus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 14, 2012)

yash3339 said:


> Anyone help me decide?
> Thl W3+ vs UMI X1 vs The myth - Jiayu G3
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The hardware are the same.
For the design a prefere The 1. umi x1 2. the Jiayu G3


----------



## raby500 (Oct 14, 2012)

yash3339 said:


> Anyone help me decide?
> Thl W3+ vs UMI X1 vs The myth - Jiayu G3
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how much time are you willing to wait ?
thl w3+ is available but the other too need at least 2 more weeks (maybe more)  to be in stock 

personally i gave up for the Jiayu G3 and replaced my order with newman n1 + some accessories for the same price

+ umi x1 and jiayu g3 have no support here in xda-developers 
and the support here is one of the main reasons that i choose newman n1
because a good phone is a phone that has good hardware + software + support 

i hope this helps you decide


----------



## yash3339 (Oct 14, 2012)

raby500 said:


> how much time are you willing to wait ?
> thl w3+ is available but the other too need at least 2 more weeks (maybe more)  to be in stock
> 
> personally i gave up for the Jiayu G3 and replaced my order with newman n1 + some accessories for the same price
> ...

Click to collapse



Firstly, thanks.

I think I'll place an order in 1 week max. I don't think I'm going to mess around much with the phone, so it's okay if it isn't very popular.

Plus, the newman doesn't have a big enough battery (1700mah, I think?) while the ThL has a 2000mah x 2 batteries. That's a big plus.

And yeah, this rules out the umi x1 and JY G3 as well, these seem to have still some time left before they start shipping out. 

Could you tell me your usage pattern, and how long the battery lasts on a full charge?


Many thanks,
Yash


----------



## Patanol (Oct 14, 2012)

*Battery*

I saw on same spec pages that N1 uses bp-4l battery. Can we use another long life battery? Will it cause any problems? 

https://dx.com/p/bp-4l-replacement-...for-nokia-n97-e52-e55-e61i-more-112921?item=1


----------



## raby500 (Oct 14, 2012)

yash3339 said:


> Firstly, thanks.
> 
> I think I'll place an order in 1 week max. I don't think I'm going to mess around much with the phone, so it's okay if it isn't very popular.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i did not receive my phone yet in fact it's not shipped yet 
so i don't know how much time the battery lasts ,but i will get mine with 2 batteries so it is okay
and you can ask other users here on how the battery


----------



## yash3339 (Oct 14, 2012)

Where did you order from? 



Sent from my LG Optimus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raby500 (Oct 14, 2012)

yash3339 said:


> Where did you order from?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



aliexpress.com


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 14, 2012)

My N1 with 2 batterys is now in Brussels. Think it will be here coming week.


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 14, 2012)

raby your optimus one is ics?. or gb? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 14, 2012)

Today I have found Newman N1 accessories on Aliexpress for really cheap.

*Meifeng silicone case:* http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...bile-Phone-Freeshipping/100919_649339568.html *($6.00)*
*Original Diablo 3 plastic case:* http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...bile-Phone-High-quality/100919_648818558.html *($10.00)*
*Original battery:* http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-Newman-N1-Mobile-Phone/100919_648798839.html *($10.00)*
*Original battery charger:* http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-Newman-N1-Freeshipping/100919_648829400.html *($8.50)*


----------



## yash3339 (Oct 14, 2012)

raby500 said:


> aliexpress.com

Click to collapse



Many thanks. Hope you get your phone in good condition.



Sent from my LG Optimus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 14, 2012)

i have install the i10 rom it's realy great.
I hope the battery will not be afected, with the prev rom (moded rom from etotalk shop) the battery stay all a days.


----------



## androidnyubi (Oct 15, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> Today I have found Newman N1 accessories on Aliexpress for really cheap.
> 
> *Meifeng silicone case:* http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...bile-Phone-Freeshipping/100919_649339568.html *($6.00)*
> *Original Diablo 3 plastic case:* http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...bile-Phone-High-quality/100919_648818558.html *($10.00)*
> ...

Click to collapse



yes i purchase the battery charger from there too, but i think it will arrive in a month consider it's a free shipping from china 
i purchase my newman n1 with additional battery


----------



## cybertech (Oct 15, 2012)

raby500 said:


> aliexpress.com

Click to collapse



I order Newman N1 from aliexpress.com also. On 7 october got an EMS Tracking nos.
from them but until today it still show "No Suitable Item Found" when checked the
tracking nos at EMS site. Hope is not another fake EMS nos and I will get my phone soon.


----------



## raby500 (Oct 15, 2012)

cybertech said:


> I order Newman N1 from aliexpress.com also. On 7 october got an EMS Tracking nos.
> from them but until today it still show "No Suitable Item Found" when checked the
> tracking nos at EMS site. Hope is not another fake EMS nos and I will get my phone soon.

Click to collapse



well it depends on the seller 
my seller is very good and we chat more than friends do


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 15, 2012)

My newman n1 will be delivered tomorrow morning.

Only took 1 weekend to get here with DHL


----------



## raby500 (Oct 15, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> My newman n1 will be delivered tomorrow morning.
> 
> Only took 1 weekend to get here with DHL

Click to collapse



great man 
i hope you get in a good condition
and please make some order on how to flash and root when you have the time


----------



## yash3339 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry for offtopic but I've decided to go for thl w3+



Sent from my LG Optimus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidnyubi (Oct 16, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> My newman n1 will be delivered tomorrow morning.
> 
> Only took 1 weekend to get here with DHL

Click to collapse



well that's a great news man, can't wait to see your website then :good:


----------



## Patanol (Oct 16, 2012)

Great news. Hope you enjoy it. I bought from Pandawill, It will take 25-40 days to get here (Turkey). Also 4 of my friends bought it and for us one of the biggest pros of N1 is the potential of XDA.


----------



## wslimk (Oct 16, 2012)

is it newman or newsmy?

i was confused


----------



## Patanol (Oct 16, 2012)

wslimk said:


> is it newman or newsmy?
> 
> i was confused

Click to collapse



I heard that Newsmy is the name of the company producing Newman N1. But ıt isn't listed at the official site of Newsmy. It might be a clone.

http://www.newsmy.com/en/default.asp


----------



## distortedharmonic (Oct 16, 2012)

cybertech said:


> I order Newman N1 from aliexpress.com also. On 7 october got an EMS Tracking nos.
> from them but until today it still show "No Suitable Item Found" when checked the
> tracking nos at EMS site. Hope is not another fake EMS nos and I will get my phone soon.

Click to collapse



I also ordered at aliexpress shipped via EMS, just wait for 2-3 days and the EMS tracking will give you updated result.

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

aside from power button, anyone tried to wake up the screen with other methods like proximity/gyro sensor wake up apps or volume keys remapping perhaps?

please share if you've tried any working apps in the play store, TIA


----------



## wslimk (Oct 16, 2012)

Patanol said:


> I heard that Newsmy is the name of the company producing Newman N1. But ıt isn't listed at the official site of Newsmy. It might be a clone.
> 
> http://www.newsmy.com/en/default.asp

Click to collapse




ye   I think they are different brands.


----------



## Abhkamath (Oct 16, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> Make a nandroid backup and fully reflash the phone, keep it untouched (don't install apps) for a day to see if battery life is normal then or not.
> If the battery problem persists, then the phone is defective and you need to send it back to your seller to send it to warranty.
> If the reflashing resolves the problem, then the problem was with apps/settings etc.
> Don't search the gapps in the chinese site, it's here:
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried flashing gapps from recovery mode. I'm getting an error.   I guess there's a problem in the .zip file. Have you got another one ??


----------



## Jterry31 (Oct 16, 2012)

Abhkamath said:


> I tried flashing gapps from recovery mode. I'm getting an error.   I guess there's a problem in the .zip file. Have you got another one ??

Click to collapse



u need a unlocked recovery for flashing gapps!
flash recovery.img thru sp flash tool
then flash gapps

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## Abhkamath (Oct 16, 2012)

pheonnixx31 said:


> u need a unlocked recovery for flashing gapps!
> flash recovery.img thru sp flash tool
> then flash gapps
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Okayy. Thanks


----------



## raby500 (Oct 16, 2012)

Patanol said:


> I heard that Newsmy is the name of the company producing Newman N1. But ıt isn't listed at the official site of Newsmy. It might be a clone.
> 
> http://www.newsmy.com/en/default.asp

Click to collapse



newsmy is the name of the company of newman n1
but the english webpage of the company is not updated
and maybe the Chinese website is not updated too
anyway , here is a link for the site of the newman 

http://www.newman.mobi/


----------



## NiKewano (Oct 17, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> Guys do you want an English ROM?
> Because IF you want, I will try to make a ROM after I get my Newman.
> Please reply to let me know if you want a ROM from an English man, unlike the others that are from Chinese mans.

Click to collapse



Yes please; I would be extremely grateful as I don't want to brick my first Android.


----------



## vanlon (Oct 17, 2012)

Here is the Newsmy wersion of the website if anyone is interested.  And it shows that WCDMA is only 900/2100.

http://www.newsmyglobal.com/product/newsmy-mtk6577-smartphone-n1.html


----------



## yossi_s1 (Oct 17, 2012)

hi every1,
i got today my freelander i10, great device! really happy with it! my 1st android as well!
i went stright away and installed recovery, now ill root it.
heres a vid from youku to install recovery:

v youku com/v_show/id_XNDM1MTM2OTMy.html

cant post link yet :\ replace spaces with dots

use the files given in this topic on page 17.

before i start using it i want to update it to latest ver, since i have the freelander the latest ver is 1.0.2 which is already installed on my device.
but because this is identical to the newman im think whether i should install the latest newman firmware which is 1.0.9... what do you think?

shame all the information is in Chinese, nothing in english, bit in russain but thats not big help either... only google translate helps a bit.
dont think ill install custom roms for now, honsetly i just want a device thats working with no problems, and i want to check i dont have those sms china apps.
also on the freelander hebrew comes installed which is good for me and i would like to keep it... how do i know if other roms have it too? and what if they dont? is it possible to install it after?


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 17, 2012)

there is a new rom version 1.0.9, i wait that somebody (mobile uncle) burn a 2.5G or 3G 1.0.9


----------



## pacaliciosu (Oct 17, 2012)

I have seen on xda news that android 4.1 is allredy in use. Should the n1 owners to change the version?....will it help us with something?
I am still waiting for mine.....


----------



## androidnyubi (Oct 17, 2012)

gcuervo said:


> there is a new rom version 1.0.9, i wait that somebody (mobile uncle) burn a 2.5G or 3G 1.0.9

Click to collapse



yes i saw it too on newman bbs, but couldn't find the download link


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 17, 2012)

yossi_s1 said:


> hi every1,
> i got today my freelander i10, great device! really happy with it! my 1st android as well!
> i went stright away and installed recovery, now ill root it.
> heres a vid from youku to install recovery:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,
I have talk with FedinSal from russian forum.
He say the best rom form him is the freelander rom => no gps problem and no partition size problem ect...

I have install the newman rom, but now the gps software comming from etotalk don't work more a try to install another version but the licence don't work.

For the chinese application:
you have to remove the two following app otherwise 5 $ sms is sent to china
SmsReg 
SmsSecurity 

there are  5  roms on the russian forum
N1V1.0.5_RU 
N1V1.0.7_EN, 
N1V1.0.5_RU, 
N1V1.0.5_EN,
Freelander i10 N1V

all the rom are on this thread http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=22925
At page 18 you can also find the miui rom.

there are also other informations on the dedicated section on the forum http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewforum.php?f=86


video of the tutorial for the recorvery install in russian language.
Is use it to install the recovery on my phone and usualy i speak french and i don't understand russian!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0YCfdUPKSmc

I find two other realy good post.(it's on russian but you can translate with chrome)
How to add a second imei 
How to backup the rom


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## raby500 (Oct 17, 2012)

hi again guys 
this is great news 
but does thee rooting or flashing a new rom wipe your imei ?
and i will be getting my newman soon it's on the way with china airpost

and since a lot a users here had flashed and rooted the phone and installed recovery
can anyone please make a step by step on how to install recovery,root,flash a rom

thanks


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 17, 2012)

NiKewano said:


> Yes please; I would be extremely grateful as I don't want to brick my first Android.

Click to collapse



Okay, but I think that gommers1978 has already got his N1, and he said he will create a ROM for it, and if he will be ready with it sooner than me then I think there is no need for my ROM.
I will get my N1 in a few days.


----------



## lukazzo (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi guys. How i can do a reset of the phone with the etotalk rom?i try from the settings and from etotalk tools but the telephone just reboot and nit reset.i try from recovery but is all in chinese so i cant understand the options. Someone know how to do it?


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 17, 2012)

raby500 said:


> hi again guys
> this is great news
> but does thee rooting or flashing a new rom wipe your imei ?
> and i will be getting my newman soon it's on the way with china airpost
> ...

Click to collapse



read the last post of the prev page everithing (rooting, flashing, add a emei) is on the russian forum.

After the root i diden't lost my imei.
And also after flashing my newman n1 with the freelander rom.

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------




gommers1978 said:


> Also ordered a Newman N1 and a Jiayu G3 ( phone freak ) and will also create custom Rom when I receive it and have the time. See yah all soon.

Click to collapse



Don't forget to add the french language on the moded rom 
I can give some feed back.

The russian user say the only rom without a gps problem is the  frelander rom.
There are a ported rom from the zte V970, a miui Rom, and some moded rom.
There are an issue on the partition on a lot of rom.
With mobile uncle tools it's possible to enter on the engineer menu, it's also possible with a code but i diden't try.
For the gps => http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1233359

Do you have the skill to add this TWRP  ?


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 17, 2012)

I recieved my n1 today and downloaded the 1.0.9 Rom, will use that as a base Rom. Will try to put all the fixes in there and make it Multilanguage. I'm home sick at the moment so I will start to work on it as soon as I feel a little better.


----------



## pacaliciosu (Oct 17, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> I recieved my n1 today and downloaded the 1.0.9 Rom, will use that as a base Rom. Will try to put all the fixes in there and make it Multilanguage. I'm home sick at the moment so I will start to work on it as soon as I feel a little better.

Click to collapse



Hy. I just want to insist....here are a lot of users with no skills in android.....like me....so if you can....pleas try to make a tutorial with how to instal new rom , *for this phone .* 
You will make a lot of people very happy. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## tkwizard (Oct 17, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> I recieved my n1 today and downloaded the 1.0.9 Rom, will use that as a base Rom. Will try to put all the fixes in there and make it Multilanguage. I'm home sick at the moment so I will start to work on it as soon as I feel a little better.

Click to collapse



Thanks gommers1978, hope you feel better soon.

Just got my Newman N1 from Merimobiles yesterday.


----------



## raby500 (Oct 17, 2012)

> read the last post of the prev page everithing (rooting, flashing, add a emei) is on the russian forum.
> 
> After the root i diden't lost my imei.
> And also after flashing my newman n1 with the freelander rom

Click to collapse



i can see this but i meant in English , i don't understand Russian and google translate is not that good 

i hope some one can really make a step by step tutorial on how to install recovery flash rom and root in english 
and put it here 

thanks


----------



## jamesensor (Oct 18, 2012)

**

I got mine today, from etotalk with custom rom. All was alright, only didn't try to make a backup. Anyone knows how to do it?

Singapore Post (cheapest on the options) is damm fast! Took about a week, while the more used, China Post, takes about 40-50 days :S

I whished one day I could see CM10 in this..


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 18, 2012)

jamesensor said:


> I got mine today, from etotalk with custom rom. All was alright, only didn't try to make a backup. Anyone knows how to do it?
> 
> Singapore Post (cheapest on the options) is damm fast! Took about a week, while the more used, China Post, takes about 40-50 days :S
> 
> I whished one day I could see CM10 in this..

Click to collapse



Instructions are on the way, only thing I don't like about etotalk Rom is that the Multilanguage is not applied on every app. I am working on a Multilanguage Rom right now. Please have patience as it takes some time and testing to get it right.


----------



## -wanderer- (Oct 18, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Instructions are on the way, only thing I don't like about etotalk Rom is that the Multilanguage is not applied on every app. I am working on a Multilanguage Rom right now. Please have patience as it takes some time and testing to get it right.

Click to collapse




Excellent news! I am waiting for my n1 to arrive, can't wait to try your rom. My first Android aswell


----------



## Tsurany (Oct 18, 2012)

Do you guys think that Android 4.1 or 4.2 will be a possibility at all? Or does that really depend on the company behind Newman? 

Thinking about getting one since I need a dual SIM phone and the Jiayu G3 isn't getting here any time soon. For now ICS would be fine but in the future I'd like an update to 4.1 or 4.2 since Google Now could be usefull and Android 4.2 will offer more security.

And could anyone tell me if I should go for the Newman N1 or the ZTE V970? They seem so similar...


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 18, 2012)

Guys I read you daily and I have found solutions in many problems in my last phones. These days I received the Newman N1 from Etotalk with custom Etotalk ROM (1.0.5) and I have got some problems (like games dont work well, gps problem, storage aprtition etc..) so if *gommers1978* is realy gona make a good stable multilanguage ROM for this phone I'm really gona donate him some $  for his work and time spent for this phone. 
I registered in this forum (even though I'm reading it some years now) only to tell you this. Some guys should be rewarded for their efforts and time spending making our mobilephones better and better!


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 18, 2012)

Tsurany said:


> Do you guys think that Android 4.1 or 4.2 will be a possibility at all? Or does that really depend on the company behind Newman?
> 
> Thinking about getting one since I need a dual SIM phone and the Jiayu G3 isn't getting here any time soon. For now ICS would be fine but in the future I'd like an update to 4.1 or 4.2 since Google Now could be usefull and Android 4.2 will offer more security.
> 
> And could anyone tell me if I should go for the Newman N1 or the ZTE V970? They seem so similar...

Click to collapse



4.1 or 4.2 will depend on newman because of "driver" issues for the hardware.


----------



## androidnyubi (Oct 18, 2012)

Tsurany said:


> Do you guys think that Android 4.1 or 4.2 will be a possibility at all? Or does that really depend on the company behind Newman?
> 
> Thinking about getting one since I need a dual SIM phone and the Jiayu G3 isn't getting here any time soon. For now ICS would be fine but in the future I'd like an update to 4.1 or 4.2 since Google Now could be usefull and Android 4.2 will offer more security.
> 
> And could anyone tell me if I should go for the Newman N1 or the ZTE V970? They seem so similar...

Click to collapse



imo, you better get N1, it has compass and gorilla glass (still not sure about this, but you can check youtube), v970 you can find custom rom here on XDA, but i think N1 will have a custom rom too



kostis85 said:


> Guys I read you daily and I have found solutions in many problems in my last phones. These days I received the Newman N1 from Etotalk with custom Etotalk ROM (1.0.5) and I have got some problems (like games dont work well, gps problem, storage aprtition etc..) so if *gommers1978* is realy gona make a good stable multilanguage ROM for this phone I'm really gona donate him some $  for his work and time spent for this phone.
> I registered in this forum (even though I'm reading it some years now) only to tell you this. Some guys should be rewarded for their efforts and time spending making our mobilephones better and better!

Click to collapse



couldn't agree with you more, *gommers1978* or anyone who put the time and effort on creating custom rom, step by step root/unroot etc, should put paypal donation link on their webpages :good:


----------



## Tsurany (Oct 18, 2012)

I allready assumed Gommers1978 is going to make a custom rom so that's another point fo the N1.

Any idea if ZTE is more likely to release an update then Newman?


----------



## Pauloang (Oct 18, 2012)

Here´s an idea... if you install a ROM that is functional and a real upgrade to the stock one, why not donate the same amount of money you you surely pay on the prepaid ROM (like Etowalk MOD ROM).

I´m buying my huawei without any ROM just to install one from Bruno.
If his ROM works, (as I am really hoping to work) I am going to donate him the same amount I would have paid to etowalk. Better deal for me (a true costumer support I could actually read instead of chinese) and for him (more money).


----------



## Patanol (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry I wouldn't want to change the subject but I have cancelled my order from Pandawill. They don't have it in stock, and don't give any date. Can anyone recommend me a trustworthy seller.

Thanks,


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 18, 2012)

Patanol said:


> Sorry I wouldn't want to change the subject but I have cancelled my order from Pandawill. They don't have it in stock, and don't give any date. Can anyone recommend me a trustworthy seller.
> 
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



Etotalk, merimobiles.


----------



## Patanol (Oct 18, 2012)

@wangiles and @fcsabika

Thanks for the quick reply but Etotalk wants $25 for shipment to Turkey. Otherwise I won't choose any seller. Most of the Aliexpress sellers, even the ones with %95 feedback score are scam. They don't have stock and don't put a pre-sell sign either. I will try to get a deal from Etotalk.

Thanks,


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 18, 2012)

I am allmost ready to put the first beta nandroid backup here i will also include instructions. It's a beta because I did not test allot yet, maybe there are volunteers to test. I recommend people with experience with nandroid backup and restore.


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 18, 2012)

jamesensor said:


> I got mine today, from etotalk with custom rom. All was alright, only didn't try to make a backup. Anyone knows how to do it?
> 
> Singapore Post (cheapest on the options) is damm fast! Took about a week, while the more used, China Post, takes about 40-50 days :S
> 
> I whished one day I could see CM10 in this..

Click to collapse



link to russian foum with the script and russian instruction on page 28 at the botom


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 18, 2012)

jamesensor said:


> I got mine today, from etotalk with custom rom. All was alright, only didn't try to make a backup. Anyone knows how to do it?
> 
> Singapore Post (cheapest on the options) is damm fast! Took about a week, while the more used, China Post, takes about 40-50 days :S
> 
> I whished one day I could see CM10 in this..

Click to collapse





gommers1978 said:


> I am allmost ready to put the first beta nandroid backup here i will also include instructions. It's a beta because I did not test allot yet, maybe there are volunteers to test. I recommend people with experience with nandroid backup and restore.

Click to collapse



did you check the link on the russian forum there are a script to backup the rom.

You say it's difficult tu upgrade to another android version because you have tu find the driver.
I think (i am not sure) the hardware is the same on a lot of  chinese phone same wifi chipset, same radio, same processor ect..
For example the zte is very similare exept the front camera, I  think all the ardware is the same there are a zte rom and a lenovo rom on the russian forum.
So if it's correct, if one other similare phone uprade to android 4.9 :laugh: that will by possible to upgrade de newman N1?


----------



## Dmitriy (Oct 18, 2012)

keiser1080 said:


> link to russian foum with the script and russian instruction on page 28 at the botom

Click to collapse



HERE is the link to Russian forum with 1.0.5 ver. firmware with Russian language.

HERE is modified clockwork recovery.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Oct 18, 2012)

Newman recovery is seriously a pain! It doesn't even allow official signed gapps to be flashed :|


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 18, 2012)

I applied v1.0.9 


Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Timer2000 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry, 

I have read the last pages, but i can`t finde any links for roms.
Can everybody link them?

Thx
Timer


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 18, 2012)

Timer2000 said:


> Sorry,
> 
> I have read the last pages, but i can`t finde any links for roms.
> Can everybody link them?
> ...

Click to collapse



Wich rom do you need?


----------



## ozp (Oct 18, 2012)

Guys, why not create a wiki page at xda for newman N1? and list the most important informations? Roms, fixs and so on?

I have questions about the camera:

Does it really dont have a macro option?
what is the ZSD option?

Regards


----------



## Dmitriy (Oct 18, 2012)

ozp said:


> Guys, why not create a wiki page at xda for newman N1? and list the most important informations? Roms, fixs and so on?
> 
> I have questions about the camera:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Front camera: 0.3MP
Back: 8 MP
Auto focus
Face recognition


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 18, 2012)

Uploading Update package now (new ROM)


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 18, 2012)

I will explain how to flash the recovery

*First off all if you are not sure don't do anything because you can brick your phone!!!
I can not garenty anithing !!!
It your only responssability!!!
*

first watch this video (i know it's russian language, but i do it with only this video and I don't speak russian!!!!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0YCfdUPKSmc

Step 1:
-download the following file 
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3392962/N1root.zip
-download and extract the following file
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3392962/SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00.zip
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3392962/RecoveryN1.zip



Step 2 (video 0:14):
-Connect the phone to the computer
(video 0:24)
-After windows finish to search the driver, go to control panel and update the driver with the driver (check the subfolder driver on sptool directory)

Step 3 (video 1:23):
-start sp flash tool (as administrator)
-(video 1:29) click on scatter-loading and chose the file MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt on the folder RecoveryN1
-on flash tool check if the only the check box recorvery is selectioned and point on the file recovery.img on the folder REcorveyN1
-(video 1:50)remove the usb connector and plug it again

Step 4 (video 2:19):
-click on download
-(video 2:23) remove the battery and plug it again
-(video 2:23) Wait until the you can see the green circle download ok

Step 5 (video 2:58):
-unplug the phone
-press volume + & power on
enjoy the recovery:good:


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Update.V1.0.9.18.10.2012 (1st BETA)*

Ok here we go:

http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/72-update-v1-0-9-19-10-2012

The website is just online and still in progress (i dont have that much fee time :silly

Hope the instructions are clear, tested it on my own phone and it works.

allmost a day behind the computer, i'm done for now 

Hope it will work for you too!!

Let me know, also what has to be added changed etc.

Greetz Gommers1978

- Found a bug in timesettings timezone will fix it asap (i found out this bug was allready in the RUS rom) fixed it above link adjusted.


----------



## Patanol (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello dear friends,

I am going to buy an N1 with IMEI number 867xxxxx which is produced for Chinese customers. I will change the IMEI with a method for mtk 6775. Do you think buying a product with this IMEI cause any problems? Will it effect roms?

Thanks,


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm going to install the *gommers1978's* ROM but before I tried to backup my rom from CWM recovery and it takes very long. 2,5 hours pasted to backup the boot image and half hour now is trying to back up the recovery image. and keep going... Is that normal?


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 19, 2012)

OK. backup complete after 4!!!! hours. I can see that clockworkmod has created a folder in my external sd with some image files. But the strange thing is the recovery image is 3.57GB!! and the boot image is 3.58GB!!. Is it possible?  My initial ROM with all the apps and games I installed is no more than 400mb.. Something is going wrong with my phone backup or somethind I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## ozp (Oct 19, 2012)

yes, but thats not what I asked! 

I think the macro option is automatic. I tried and got this result. 
http://instagram.com/p/Q71-veJfuo/?fb_source=og_timeline_photo_user_message

Its possible to take photos as close as few centimeters 

But I did not figure out nor found anything (googleing it) about ZSD option


----------



## androidnyubi (Oct 19, 2012)

keiser1080 said:


> I will explain how to flash the recovery
> 
> *First off all if you are not sure don't do anything because you can brick your phone!!!
> I can not garenty anithing !!!
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks man, :good:



gommers1978 said:


> Ok here we go:
> 
> http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/72-update-v1-0-9-18-10-2012
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wonderful , by the way, maybe if you have time, later, you can add how to root, install the CMW on this phone and flash the recovery, although here on XDA there is a wiki on how to install CMW, but its better specific for this phone, especially for a newbie like me 
even tough *keiser1080* here already post on how to flash the recovery 

thanks for both of you, my phone btw come pre-root and have gapps there, but still  i want to re-install using your ROM


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 19, 2012)

kostis85 said:


> I'm going to install the *gommers1978's* ROM but before I tried to backup my rom from CWM recovery and it takes very long. 2,5 hours pasted to backup the boot image and half hour now is trying to back up the recovery image. and keep going... Is that normal?

Click to collapse




That is not normal, it should take only a few minutes max.

---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------




androidnyubi said:


> thanks man, :good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My update package already has root and gapps preinstalled.


----------



## Tsurany (Oct 19, 2012)

If I want to buy this phone do I need the Etotalk unlock service? I will be installing the custom rom from this topic anyway.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 19, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Ok here we go:...

Click to collapse



This ROM has multi language?
If not then can you add Hungarian language to your next version?


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 19, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> This ROM has multi language?
> If not then can you add Hungarian language to your next version?

Click to collapse



This ROM has no Hungarian yet, will add it to the list, will take a while before i can put it in.

*New ROM Uploaded with fixed timezone settings.*

http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/72-update-v1-0-9-19-10-2012


----------



## mispo (Oct 19, 2012)

*backup problems*



kostis85 said:


> OK. backup complete after 4!!!! hours. I can see that clockworkmod has created a folder in my external sd with some image files. But the strange thing is the recovery image is 3.57GB!! and the boot image is 3.58GB!!. Is it possible?  My initial ROM with all the apps and games I installed is no more than 400mb.. Something is going wrong with my phone backup or somethind I'm doing it wrong.

Click to collapse



Hi there
Etotalk rooted, 1.0.5 version, when I try nandroid backup (I boot into recovery using etotalk tools app) I have the same problem, the backup took approx. 4 hours, ended up with error while making backup image of /system. I have 7.2 GB of free space. Is there any other way to backup? Thanks


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 19, 2012)

mispo said:


> Hi there
> Etotalk rooted, 1.0.5 version, when I try nandroid backup (I boot into recovery using etotalk tools app) I have the same problem, the backup took approx. 4 hours, ended up with error while making backup image of /system. I have 7.2 GB of free space. Is there any other way to backup? Thanks

Click to collapse



In recovery mode select choose backup method and select tar, then try again.


----------



## Nastheone (Oct 19, 2012)

*Thank You!*



gommers1978 said:


> This ROM has no Hungarian yet, will add it to the list, will take a while before i can put it in.
> 
> *New ROM Uploaded with fixed timezone settings.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Loupák (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks *gommers1978* for your rom, working great. Is it possible to put Czech in it as well sometime? Thank you


----------



## Pauloang (Oct 19, 2012)

Now you´ve done it gommers1978...  
I was finally decided to buy the Huawei U8836D because of the Brunos Rom and you come out with this one!! 
Now I´m torn between the Newman and the Huawei!
Does your Rom resolve the processor issue (with any clock management software), because of the only 2 clock settings that drain the battery very fast?

Thx a lot for your advice


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 19, 2012)

Pauloang said:


> Now you´ve done it gommers1978...
> I was finally decided to buy the Huawei U8836D because of the Brunos Rom and you come out with this one!!
> Now I´m torn between the Newman and the Huawei!
> Does your Rom resolve the processor issue (with any clock management software), because of the only 2 clock settings that drain the battery very fast?
> ...

Click to collapse



You can allways install setcpu for clock frequencies, i dont know yet if any cpu problems are fixed in the latest stock ROM that i used as a base ROM


----------



## Dmitriy (Oct 19, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> This ROM has no Hungarian yet, will add it to the list, will take a while before i can put it in.
> 
> *New ROM Uploaded with fixed timezone settings.*
> 
> http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/72-update-v1-0-9-19-10-2012

Click to collapse



Does it have a Russian language ?


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 19, 2012)

Dmitriy said:


> Does it have a Russian language ?

Click to collapse



Yes it should


----------



## torrenciak22 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi!

I bought this phone yesterday, and I am very happy for you *gommers1978*, that you made it! Great that there is working community supporting each other, and improving using of the phone! I would also be VARY glad if you would add Polish language as well as Czech and Hungarian. I and my friends would be deifnitely very grateful for that! Have a nice day everyone


----------



## tmk2404 (Oct 19, 2012)

I also vote for Polish! 
Thanks.


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Update about 2nd Beta*

I found 2 bugs, i dont know if it is because of my work or it was allready in the stock 1.0.9.

- Wifi went off and did not turn on again and is impossible to turn on also bluetooth.

Tried a fix in settings.apk testing now.

Wifi problem seems to be something with sleepmode....

- Latest facebook from market crashes at login, installed older version and this worked. (cannot find what causes the crash)

- Standard keyboard does not have all the dictionaries, I use Swype.


----------



## Loupák (Oct 19, 2012)

*Facebook problem*

The facebook problem is the same with etotalk 1.0.5 ROM...


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 19, 2012)

Loupák said:


> The facebook problem is the same with etotalk 1.0.5 ROM...

Click to collapse



Ah ok so it is not me then


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 19, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> I found 2 bugs, i dont know if it is because of my work or it was allready in the stock 1.0.9.
> 
> - Wifi went off and did not turn on again and is impossible to turn on also bluetooth.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes facebook app didnt work with Etotalk 1.0.5 so it maybe is a compability problem with android 4.0.1 and not your rom.
Is your ROM multilanguage? If no please add Greek language. I will download it as soon as you have fixed wifi and bluetooth bags. Thanx...


----------



## br492 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi i am also waiting to get my n1,it is dispatched from singapore post october 12 to greece.i am waiting toget it in my hands next week.I also would like to know if greek language/greek keyboard is in the moded rom


----------



## Patanol (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello dear friends,

I have asked before but I think it go lost between the posts of rom discussion.

I am going to buy an N1 with IMEI number 867xxxxx which is produced for Chinese customers. I will change the IMEI with a method for mtk 6775. Do you think buying a product with this IMEI cause any problems? Will it effect roms?

Thanks,


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 19, 2012)

Patanol said:


> Hello dear friends,
> 
> I have asked before but I think it go lost between the posts of rom discussion.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My N1 also uses this imei so i would say no


----------



## cybertech (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello gommers1978 
May I ask which recovery can be used to flash you ROM?
Can the stock recovery that came with the phone be used or
the "RecoveryN1.zip" found somehwere in this thread?
I am also waiting for my N1 to arrive in the meantime.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## Patanol (Oct 19, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> My N1 also uses this imei so i would say no

Click to collapse



That's good news. We are going to buy 7 pieces with that IMEI, so I don't want to leave anything to chance.


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 19, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> In recovery mode select choose backup method and select tar, then try again.

Click to collapse



I seems I'm not the only one with big backup times(4hours+).
 Backup format set to tar and tried again but 1 hour pasted and going on... I dont see any improvement from deafult backup settings
I think something else is going wrong with my phone. I would appreciate any help.


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 19, 2012)

correct your web, n1 have wcdma 900/2100 not 850/1900.

what is timezone bug?


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 19, 2012)

gcuervo said:


> correct your web, n1 have wcdma 900/2100 not 850/1900.
> 
> what is timezone bug?

Click to collapse



Timezone bug is that when you want to change the timezone (so not let network decide time) in date time settings settings app crashes.


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 19, 2012)

cybertech said:


> Hello gommers1978
> May I ask which recovery can be used to flash you ROM?
> Can the stock recovery that came with the phone be used or
> the "RecoveryN1.zip" found somehwere in this thread?
> I am also waiting for my N1 to arrive in the meantime.

Click to collapse



Both should work but i used RecoveryN1.zip


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 19, 2012)

i never had timezone bug, i set time date timezone manually

---------- Post added at 08:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 AM ----------

with stock recovery i cannot apply root.


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 19, 2012)

gcuervo said:


> i never had timezone bug, i set time date timezone manually
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 AM ----------
> 
> with stock recovery i cannot apply root.

Click to collapse



What language are you trying with because english and chinese would have worked other languages not.

There where no XMLS in the settings.apk for that so it could not work.

Wifi problem is gone now i have changed the settings.apk in a settings.apk and odex and now it seems to work.

New file will be uploaded.


----------



## benc999 (Oct 19, 2012)

Gommers - absolutely tremendous job you've done so far! There's a lot of stuff out there, but unfortunately in Chinese and Russian. Google transate helps a little!

Mine should be here soon and I'll be flashing with your ROM.

One quick one - there's a dodgy Chinese app that can send expensive SMS messages (called SMSREG.apk). Has this and the other Chinese junk been removed from your ROM?

Cheers!


----------



## lingfude (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Gommers1978 and everyone,

I'm also waiting for my N1 to arrive.

Gommers1978, this topic is in Q&A section so my suggestion is you to open a new topic in "Android Development and Hacking > Miscellaneous Android Development" called "[ROM] - Newman N1" and reserve the first post to share your ROMs and second post to share tutorials.
This way is easier and faster to find your ROMs and information (tutorials) for the Newman N1 and we do not have to go through all pages to find useful information and ROMs.

This is my opinion.

Regards


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 19, 2012)

You can download the Update ROM from my website now, read the whole info first.

http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/72-update-v1-0-9-19-10-2012

Wifi is fixed as far as i can tell.

Did not find any other bugs yet, as far as call volume sounds good to me for now.

I will stop modding because i will now enjoy my weekend, hope you all do too!


----------



## lingfude (Oct 19, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> You can download the Update ROM from my website now, read the whole info first.

Click to collapse



Hi gommers1978,

I read all the information first and I'm following this thread from the beginning because it helped me to choose the Newman N1 as my next Android phone. But I still think it would be a good option create a specific topic for Newman N1 in "Android Development and Hacking > Android Development Miscellaneous".

As I said it's my opinion and only a suggestion (do not get me wrong :angel.


----------



## Skorp (Oct 19, 2012)

Gommers.. Goed bezig. :good: 

Is Dutch language supported in your custom rom? My girl wants this phone in pink but only if it has full dutch language.


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 19, 2012)

Skorp said:


> Gommers.. Goed bezig. :good:
> 
> Is Dutch language supported in your custom rom? My girl wants this phone in pink but only if it has full dutch language.

Click to collapse



Jazeker ik gebruik m nu ook volledig in t Nederlands.

Sure, i am also using it with full dutch language.


----------



## Skorp (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice. :good:
I will order this phone for her then. Then she can finally throw away the HTC desire that she's been using for 3 years now. 

Btw.. Cheapest n1 (pink) i found is 202$ *incl.* DHL shipping. I do not want to use China or Honkong post. Any other site that offers the pink version for less?


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 19, 2012)

Skorp said:


> Nice. :good:
> I will order this phone for her then. Then she can finally throw away the HTC desire that she's been using for 3 years now.
> 
> Btw.. Cheapest n1 (pink) i found is 202$ *incl.* DHL shipping. I do not want to use China or Honkong post. Any other site that offers the pink version for less?

Click to collapse



Keep in mind that with dhl shipping customs fee Will be added for sure, for me it was around $40


----------



## jamesensor (Oct 19, 2012)

keiser1080 said:


> I will explain how to flash the recovery
> Step 5 (video 2:58):
> -unplug the phone
> -press volume + & power on
> enjoy the recovery:good:

Click to collapse




Hi keiser. I've seen those russian pages before but I was a bit worried dealing with the flashtool, and in case something would go wrong, I'd might lose the rom I have already installed. One time I asked etotalk for an update to ics to another phone and they gave me the stock rom file to flash. I lost the custom etotalk configs then I complained, and they sent me instructions on how to flash Bruno MArtins rom (in a THL V9) which worked perfectly but it wasn't their rom which I had always had.

Anyway, after installing the cwm recovery will the rom installed be intact? No changes, no resets? And if so, then we can make a backup of the installed rom through cwm and then later restore it successfuly? (rom backup, for what I read here, takes about 4gb storage?? Gee..)

This would be a great step forward for our phones in order to tweak, test, replace, etc since the backup would always be there to reset all the crap that would o wrong ^^

Cheers

P.S. For those asking about languages, there's a "so-so" solution for your trouble. Install More Locale or Set Locale and Language in Google play store. The news and weather app also gets reconfigured with this app to show stuff from your country. Also, I've tried the new EZ Launcher for cosmetics and interface change, IMO best launcher. (It's free, check it out!)


----------



## Tsurany (Oct 19, 2012)

Ah we hebben zelfs een Nederlandse helpdesk? Das helemaal mooi  Telefoon wordt wel aantrekkelijker zo 

Translation: I'd fap all over this phone!


----------



## stachu1962 (Oct 19, 2012)

*One more vote for Polish*

Hi,
I am seriously considering N1 as my next Hong Kong origin phone. Polish language added to the next ROM will be much appreciated. Many thanks for your work guys! Keep up good job :good: you are doing - Stanislaw


----------



## datalux03 (Oct 19, 2012)

*My very 'little' review*

Greetings to all holders of Newman N1 or not! I just wanted to say that I bought my N1 from Etotalk with ROM 1.0.5, Italian, rooted, and, UNTIL NOW, everything seems to work fine. Wifi is ok, I can connect or disconnect as I want. GPS works fine, I did the first fix in about 1 minute, and it is correct, in fact my altitude on geographical maps is 220 meters while the GPS shows 218. The data connection is ok, bluetooth as well. I read that Facebook app does not work, but I have downloaded the new version with Play Store and Facebook operate normally .. So, UNTIL NOW, I am very satisfied with this smartphone. All the apps I've downloaded are working properly: Antutu, Swiss knife, Adobe Reader, Advanced Clock, Apps to SD, Speed cameras, Facebook, Google Sky Map (a big consumer of battery ...) GPS test,  Moon and Sun Trajector, Set CPU, Smart distance, Voice sms....Antutu scores 5600 about... It 's a good phone, solid, no squeaks, slim, good looks, all for $ 179 + ss ... the only comment I would make is the battery life ... If I use the data connection, and especially the GPS, the battery goes down quickly.. From this morning at 8:00 am until now (19:40) the battery went from 100% to 76%, but I did and received several calls, sent and received SMS / MMS, some wifi, no gps, no data, played with the settings, ringtones and gallery. I hope you continue to always work so well. I hope this my little review will be helpful to someone. Hello everyone, boys.
Datalux03


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 19, 2012)

datalux03 said:


> Greetings to all holders of Newman N1 or not! I just wanted to say that I bought my N1 from Etotalk with ROM 1.0.5, Italian, rooted, and, UNTIL NOW, everything seems to work fine. Wifi is ok, I can connect or disconnect as I want. GPS works fine, I did the first fix in about 1 minute, and it is correct, in fact my altitude on geographical maps is 220 meters while the GPS shows 218. The data connection is ok, bluetooth as well. I read that Facebook app does not work, but I have downloaded the new version with Play Store and Facebook operate normally .. So, UNTIL NOW, I am very satisfied with this smartphone. All the apps I've downloaded are working properly: Antutu, Swiss knife, Adobe Reader, Advanced Clock, Apps to SD, Speed cameras, Facebook, Google Sky Map (a big consumer of battery ...) GPS test,  Moon and Sun Trajector, Set CPU, Smart distance, Voice sms....Antutu scores 5600 about... It 's a good phone, solid, no squeaks, slim, good looks, all for $ 179 + ss ... the only comment I would make is the battery life ... If I use the data connection, and especially the GPS, the battery goes down quickly.. From this morning at 8:00 am until now (19:40) the battery went from 100% to 76%, but I did and received several calls, sent and received SMS / MMS, some wifi, no gps, no data, played with the settings, ringtones and gallery. I hope you continue to always work so well. I hope this my little review will be helpful to someone. Hello everyone, boys.
> Datalux03

Click to collapse



Hey *datalux* I have the same version of the phone like yours. Can you tell me how is the cofiguration of your storage. Is it like others 1.0.5 etoalks with 512mb+2giga+your SD or Etotalk fixed this? Have you try any games? In my phone asphalt 6 soesnt work  for example and same other games like drag racing and rayman with problem with sound...
Also etotalk send me a fix for the sd card but the only thing it did is to vanish the 2GB partition... :/


I will test the new beta2  rom from here and see if it worth the upgrade


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 19, 2012)

Today I finally received my N1 
So far, it is very good :good:
I will update to Gommers' ROM today.


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 19, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Keep in mind that with dhl shipping customs fee Will be added for sure, for me it was around $40

Click to collapse



I buy my phone from etotalk (i am in belgium) he declare 15 $ value and take a 99$ inssurance. Sent with dhl.
Custom fee from dhl 44 euro!


jamesensor said:


> Hi keiser. I've seen those russian pages before but I was a bit worried dealing with the flashtool, and in case something would go wrong, I'd might lose the rom I have already installed. One time I asked etotalk for an update to ics to another phone and they gave me the stock rom file to flash. I lost the custom etotalk configs then I complained, and they sent me instructions on how to flash Bruno MArtins rom (in a THL V9) which worked perfectly but it wasn't their rom which I had always had.
> 
> Anyway, after installing the cwm recovery will the rom installed be intact? No changes, no resets? And if so, then we can make a backup of the installed rom through cwm and then later restore it successfuly? (rom backup, for what I read here, takes about 4gb storage?? Gee..)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After installing the recovery i have first backup the rom from the recovery.
Then I flash the phone with a rom backuped from a i10  (i found this rom in russian forum, and it is not a cwm rom).
I don't know if i can reinstall my backup, i didn't try and I don't have the knowlage to now if it's possible.

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------




gommers1978 said:


> You can download the Update ROM from my website now, read the whole info first.
> 
> http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/72-update-v1-0-9-19-10-2012
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

Could you tel my what is the added value of your rom?
Do you have a cook log?
For example:

Application removed:
1...
2...
3...

Apllication added:
1...
2...

Bugfix:
...


Could you add the link to your site in you signature?


----------



## marylong68 (Oct 19, 2012)

hello guys,

I do a RESET cause I want to clean all before giving to my friend. THe fact is that now phone never boot up more !!
It starts to reboot and then stucks alternatively to NEWMAN logo and the ANDROID robot !!
I switch off phone and then switch on with VOLUME DOWN and POWER but it goes only in FACTORY MODE, no way to reflash from there.
I tried with VOLUME UP and POWER but nothings happen. So it means no CWM installed previously....

How can I flash it ? I want to flas new GOMMERS rom but I don't know how.......

Please help me if you can.......

Regards


----------



## datalux03 (Oct 20, 2012)

*memory info*



kostis85 said:


> Hey *datalux* I have the same version of the phone like yours. Can you tell me how is the cofiguration of your storage. Is it like others 1.0.5 etoalks with 512mb+2giga+your SD or Etotalk fixed this? Have you try any games? In my phone asphalt 6 soesnt work  for example and same other games like drag racing and rayman with problem with sound...
> Also etotalk send me a fix for the sd card but the only thing it did is to vanish the 2GB partition... :/
> 
> 
> I will test the new beta2  rom from here and see if it worth the upgrade

Click to collapse



My antutu info:
Memory        311/503 mb disp/available
ram              409/980.5    mb     "
sd card         700/15200 Gb       "
Ext Sd card   2061.5/2099 Gb   "

There's something 'swapped'....My ext sd card is 16Gb, not 2099Gb...but N1 works fine. Where is the mistake???
Datalux


----------



## feuer-2003 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello,

've followed the instructions on the page, but have a problem, the ZIP file is not recognized and can not be instaled. Is there a solution?


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 20, 2012)

datalux03 said:


> My antutu info:
> Memory        311/503 mb disp/available
> ram              409/980.5    mb     "
> sd card         700/15200 Gb       "
> ...

Click to collapse



You are not the only one with that problem. Look at the previous pages... This problem is solved with 1.0.9 rom. Try the custom rom that *gommers* has uploaded. Its not tottaly translated but it's a good start. My storage is not swapped but I prefer to have one 2,5GBinternal+my 16GB sd card

I'm trying to install gommers custom ROM but I get error 7. I think I have a serious problem with the clockworkmod tha was allready installed. I would appreciate if someome tell me how can I upgrade cwm in this phone...

Also can anyony upload a screenshot of phone storage with gommers ROM? Thanx


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 20, 2012)

my storage with my rom updated from v1.0.5-v1.0.7-v1.0.9







i apply the last update.zip from my sdcard using my recoveryn1.zip not stock recovery.


----------



## jamesensor (Oct 20, 2012)

Is anyone having problems installing the mtk65xx driver in windows xp? My device keeps connecting/disconnecting in the device manager, showing up and vanishing all time - without battery. And with it, the device simply moves on to recharging the battery. If I try anyway to install the driver, a final report comes up saying " There was a problem installing this hardware:  bla bla... A service installation section in this INF is invalid". I used the one provided here by

What a nightmare... all I wanted to do was to install cwm in the phone to do a backup -.-

P.S. Managed to make it work on win7 then all it needs is to hook the device on the phone search done by the flash tool ^^.


----------



## thomas_gnr (Oct 20, 2012)

*Please somebody confirm the 3G bands*

Can anybody please confirm 3G bands of the N1?? The people saying its 850/900/1900/2100, some say 850/2100 and here I've seen somebody posting that is 900/2100 only. 

Has anybody tried the phone in a 850/1900 country??

Thanks in advance for anyone with some confirmed info

Thomas


----------



## marylong68 (Oct 20, 2012)

hello guys,

I do a RESET cause I want to clean all before giving to my friend. THe fact is that now phone never boot up more !!
It starts to reboot and then stucks alternatively to NEWMAN logo and the ANDROID robot !!
I switch off phone and then switch on with VOLUME DOWN and POWER but it goes only in FACTORY MODE, no way to reflash from there.
I tried with VOLUME UP and POWER but nothings happen. So it means no CWM installed previously....

How can I flash it ? I want to flas new GOMMERS rom but I don't know how.......

Please help me if you can.......

Regards


----------



## lys0529 (Oct 20, 2012)

i am dajiangyoude


----------



## fenner8659 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have tested the new rom (update2.V1.0.9.19.10.2012) in Italian language. For now the only application with problems is Voice Search (crash when i started it).Other with the same problem ?


----------



## marylong68 (Oct 20, 2012)

hello guys,

I do a RESET cause I want to clean all before giving to my friend. THe fact is that now phone never boot up more !!
It starts to reboot and then stucks alternatively to NEWMAN logo and the ANDROID robot !!
I switch off phone and then switch on with VOLUME DOWN and POWER but it goes only in FACTORY MODE, no way to reflash from there.
I tried with VOLUME UP and POWER but nothings happen. So it means no CWM installed previously....

How can I flash it ? I want to flas new GOMMERS rom but I don't know how.......

Please help me if you can.......

Regards


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 20, 2012)

fenner8659 said:


> I have tested the new rom (update2.V1.0.9.19.10.2012) in Italian language. For now the only application with problems is Voice Search (crash when i started it).Other with the same problem ?

Click to collapse



You are right, will look into that later.


----------



## datalux03 (Oct 20, 2012)

fenner8659 said:


> I have tested the new rom (update2.V1.0.9.19.10.2012) in Italian language. For now the only application with problems is Voice Search (crash when i started it).Other with the same problem ?

Click to collapse



Italian language in 1.0.9 is ok? 
ciao
Datalux


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 20, 2012)

i'm from country 850/1900 and i confirm that this phone dont have band wcdma 850/1900 only wcdma 900/2100.

in factory mode (red android) pres the ^ key (or some botton button) to enter in stock recovery mode.but is better flash my recoveryn1.zip with flash tool and boot in recovery standard.

to install driver remove and put battery, press vol up and connect to computer

sorry for my bad english, i speak spanish.


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 20, 2012)

For working voice search install this APK, some library filles are not installed correctly.

Found out that on reboot the problem comes back again.

Libraries are not loaded i guess, will try to add correct libraries, the base 1.0.9 rom uses a chinese app for voice search.


----------



## thomas_gnr (Oct 20, 2012)

gcuervo said:


> i'm from country 850/1900 and i confirm that this phone dont have band wcdma 850/1900 only wcdma 900/2100.
> 
> in factory mode (red android) pres the ^ key (or some botton button) to enter in stock recovery mode.but is better flash my recoveryn1.zip with flash tool and boot in recovery standard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, I guess I will have to pay a little more and go for a Zopo or THL


----------



## lukazzo (Oct 20, 2012)

etotalk people sent me the english recovery but i cant install since the flash tool they sent me always give me access violation error

someone know how to solve?


----------



## benc999 (Oct 20, 2012)

lukazzo said:


> etotalk people sent me the english recovery but i cant install since the flash tool they sent me always give me access violation error
> 
> someone know how to solve?

Click to collapse



Are you running flashtool as administrator?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 20, 2012)

thomas_gnr said:


> Thanks a lot, I guess I will have to pay a little more and go for a Zopo or THL

Click to collapse



i had a thl w1, its have wcdma 850/2100 not 1900. zopo i dont know, verify bandmode using mobile uncle app (mtk engineering menu)  downloadble on google play.


----------



## fenner8659 (Oct 20, 2012)

datalux03 said:


> Italian language in 1.0.9 is ok?
> ciao
> Datalux

Click to collapse



Yes is OK !!


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 20, 2012)

Voice search is fixed in new beta on my website!


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 20, 2012)

Wich pc application to use to backup picture, sms, contact ect from the phone to the computer?


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 20, 2012)

A bug: I tried a live wallpaper and then I wanted to use a simple (non-live) wallpaper and I can't, no wallpapers are here.


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 20, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> A bug: I tried a live wallpaper and then I wanted to use a simple (non-live) wallpaper and I can't, no wallpapers are here.

Click to collapse



Thats not a bug, add wallpapers your self


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 20, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Thats not a bug, add wallpapers your self

Click to collapse



But standard ICS wallpapers should be here, shouldn't it?


----------



## androidnyubi (Oct 21, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Thats not a bug, add wallpapers your self

Click to collapse



hey, i wonder if you can add another language Bahasa Indonesia on next beta release of your ROM,  i know it's not a popular demand 

Sent from my HTC Desire V using xda app-developers app


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 21, 2012)

For all people that want extra languages, can you give me language files for all apk including framework? I can not translate it my self.


----------



## br492 (Oct 21, 2012)

When I get mine I that has the etotalk rom I will try ti get the corresponding files for Greek and send them to you.but I would like to know the way to do that.first android phone after 5 years with iPhones 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 21, 2012)

gommers, please spanish? which files contains langauges?


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 21, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> For all people that want extra languages, can you give me language files for all apk including framework? I can not translate it my self.

Click to collapse




How can we do this?I would be happy to help you with Greek language. My apks I Installed  are in greek and in the Etotalk ROM (1.0.5) everything is in greek (including sim options etc...) If you know how i can extract the greek files from my rom and then I'll send you to embed it in your custom rom.
If that is possible I can send you and the other languages that are preinstalled in my rom(50+languages)


----------



## br492 (Oct 21, 2012)

Kostis you are one step forward.efxaristo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 21, 2012)

br492 said:


> Kostis you are one step forward.efxaristo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I confirm that Hungarian and Polish are included in my rom(as many many others). If someone help me to extract these languages and then *gommers* include them in his custom ROM then everybody will be happy!    I dont know many things about programming ROMs but I will try to help you if I can.


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 21, 2012)

Guys do you know where i can find the win7 drivers for  the SP Flash Tool. I can see only win Xp drivers.
I want to update my recovery that came from Eotalk to take a descent backup but i followed the procces that the russian guy did but I just cant find win & drivers in the SP Flash Tool subfolder.


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 22, 2012)

OK I found it. 
Something else i found accidently:
The alarm is ringing even with powerd off phone  !


----------



## jamesensor (Oct 22, 2012)

I finally solved the problem with the usb drivers issues!

So, we are used to connect hardware to a pc and get recognized on the spot. Then, it stays there, driverless, until you install the inf file. But this is not that kind of case for this kind of phones! For win xp I couldn't do it, but for win 7 I could. What to do:

Take battery, then put it on, plug to pc, quickly point the driver and let windows deal with the inf file you pointed. I found many inf files for win7 and not all of them work, so it's not the problem here. Then, repeat the battery step and let the pc recognize the hardware again and windows will finish its install of the preloader, so that it will in the end tell you that it's installed, although the hardware keeps popping on and off.
Last, open the flash tool, set the stuff to do and press download (for the tool to search the phone), and right after pressing it, plug the phone, and the tool will "grab" the phone to the pc and download all the files needed for the operations! After the green circle appears, like the walkthroughs show, it will disconnect again (windows sound hardware unplugged). The trick is to let the tool grab the phone for the operation at hand. So don't get insane with its behavior (pop in, pop out in hardware manager)

I've searched a lot about this and there was some people with the same problem and ZERO answers. I hope it helps. Cheers!


----------



## jamesensor (Oct 22, 2012)

Can anyone confirm after backing up with cwm that the file structure of its backups is something like this?

.nomedia
.settings
/backup
/blobs
/download

Blobs is full of folders with tiny files and the backup folder has only like about 10-13mbs? In fact, /blobs folder is the one taking the most space. The backup folder has about 768mb (I had some stuff already installed, so I don't know if it was backed up too)

Is this alright? It's odd, this was the first backup I did, so.. and took only some minutes.


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 22, 2012)

jamesensor said:


> Can anyone confirm after backing up with cwm that the file structure of its backups is something like this?
> 
> .nomedia
> .settings
> ...

Click to collapse



This is allright, you can also choose another backup format then it will be backed up as tar.

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 AM ----------




kostis85 said:


> I confirm that Hungarian and Polish are included in my rom(as many many others). If someone help me to extract these languages and then *gommers* include them in his custom ROM then everybody will be happy!    I dont know many things about programming ROMs but I will try to help you if I can.

Click to collapse



I also have EtoTalk ROM but there are not multiple languages in the apk's, they use morelocale to get languages. Problem is that morelocale does not allways translate everything. I can try to take languages out of a ROM from another phone brand but then maybe not all is translated.


----------



## Fenisu (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi!, thanks for the rom gommers!
Now I want to try it, but I have a stock recovery "Android system recovery <3e>", do I need CWM first? If so, any guide to install it?
Does your ROM include CWM?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## mispo (Oct 22, 2012)

kostis85 said:


> Guys do you know where i can find the win7 drivers for  the SP Flash Tool. I can see only win Xp drivers.
> I want to update my recovery that came from Eotalk to take a descent backup but i followed the procces that the russian guy did but I just cant find win & drivers in the SP Flash Tool subfolder.

Click to collapse



@kostis85 - Please how did you solve the nandroid backup problem. Etotalk sent you an updated recovery and then it worked?
thx


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 22, 2012)

Fenisu said:


> Hi!, thanks for the rom gommers!
> Now I want to try it, but I have a stock recovery "Android system recovery <3e>", do I need CWM first? If so, any guide to install it?
> Does your ROM include CWM?

Click to collapse



You have to install CWM and my ROM is an update.zip it does not include CWM.

INSTRUCTIONS TO FLASH CWM


----------



## fcsabika (Oct 22, 2012)

> I can try to take languages out of a ROM from another phone brand but then maybe not all is translated.

Click to collapse



Maybe try to take out the languages from a MT6577 ICS 4.0.4 phone to maximize compatibility.
The latest custom rom for ZTE V970 includes a lot of languages, for example Hungarian, Polish and Czech.
Link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1856578


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 22, 2012)

fcsabika said:


> Maybe try to take out the languages from a MT6577 ICS 4.0.4 phone to maximize compatibility.
> The latest custom rom for ZTE V970 includes a lot of languages, for example Hungarian, Polish and Czech.
> Link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1856578

Click to collapse



Thank you will try to take them out of here and put them in my ROM


----------



## Fenisu (Oct 22, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> You have to install CWM and my ROM is an update.zip it does not include CWM.
> 
> INSTRUCTIONS TO FLASH CWM

Click to collapse




I can't get it to work. I guess the drivers that need to be installed is for the MTK PRELOADER that appears when the phone is turned off and without battery. The thing is that I see the device appearing and disappearing in my device manager. I managed somehow to install the driver and now flashtool sees the device for a couple of seconds and then it says that I have to connect the USB (which is already connected ofc). 

Windows does this sound when you plug and unplug a USB device, plug in sound and then a couple of seconds and unplug sound, and so on. Any idea?


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 22, 2012)

Fenisu said:


> I can't get it to work. I guess the drivers that need to be installed is for the MTK PRELOADER that appears when the phone is turned off and without battery. The thing is that I see the device appearing and disappearing in my device manager. I managed somehow to install the driver and now flashtool sees the device for a couple of seconds and then it says that I have to connect the USB (which is already connected ofc).
> 
> Windows does this sound when you plug and unplug a USB device, plug in sound and then a couple of seconds and unplug sound, and so on. Any idea?

Click to collapse



It should work this way, and you have to have the battery installed.


----------



## Fenisu (Oct 22, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> It should work this way, and you have to have the battery installed.

Click to collapse



Ok, I just did it. It was tricky. The steps were:

- Phone off, without battery, without the USB.
- Prepare flashtool and press Download, then Yes. The app is now waiting for the USB.
- Put the battery back and 1ms after, connect the USB cable to the computer.
- Windows will configure the new inserted device, check the task bar if there is the "installing hardware" icon. Open it and check that it is installing the driver and NOT "Searching Windows Update" (If it is, disable it in System -> Advanced System Settings -> Hardware -> Device Installation Settings -> No, let me choose what to do -> Never install drivers software from Windows Update )
- Then Flashtool will detect the phone for the first time and a red bar will fill the 100% progress bar, then a "connect the usb" will appear and a new device in Windows will be installing, check again for the Windows Update thing, if it is OK, it will install the driver successfully and flashtool will proceed and finish.

Edit: In "Prepar flashtool" I had to select the scatter-loading and then click on Recovery.


----------



## jamesensor (Oct 22, 2012)

Fenisu said:


> Hi!, thanks for the rom gommers!
> Now I want to try it, but I have a stock recovery "Android system recovery <3e>", do I need CWM first? If so, any guide to install it?
> Does your ROM include CWM?

Click to collapse



You'll need a compatible CWM, flash tool software and your phone's driver for the "preloader" device. Install the drivers with battery previously disconnected in win7 and run tool, chossing the scatter loading of the cwm (comes included in the zip file, you'll have to unzip it) and press download in the flash tool with your phone connected. You can check it better here,

http://bm-smartphone-reviews.blogspot.pt/2012/05/mt6575-flashing-tutorial.html

This is for the mtk6575 (don't use the files in the site!), but the procedure is the same, you just need the proper files for the mtk6577 chip. Browse this thread and you'll find the drivers and all included to put phone with CWM. When you load the scatter file for CWM, make sure only the "recovery is selected (see the pics in there) and click download while the phone is connected.

Keiser1080 also talks about this in here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32975100&highlight=flash+tool#post32975100

ALSO read post 397, it's about the driver and phone detection in win7.


Regards

P.S. Backup in CWM works perfectly, I just did some and they all got restored with everything in it, apps, msgs, wifi, configs, etc. (backup in tar to be more simple and easy to move to pc)


----------



## Fenisu (Oct 22, 2012)

*Everything working fine*

After flashing, everything went perfect but the GPS. I had a bad connection, no GPS at all. 
I had to go to: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1233359
download the correct zip and flash it, then opening GPS Test, in settings updating AGPS and keep the screen on, after 30s I got accuracy <100 feet and connection to 8 satellites.


----------



## solak84 (Oct 22, 2012)

docs.google.com/open?id=0B-Od-rdFrtEGU3BHR2hNQmhfNVE  to file with the Polish language packs with ZTE V970


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 22, 2012)

Recompiling APK's now with allot of extra languages. Hope recompilation will go OK


Uploading a new version now, will stop adding language for now have to do some work for my real job now.

New version with more languages added, dont know all of them so check your self:

http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/72-update-v1-0-9-22-10-2012


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 23, 2012)

Gommers I intsalled your latest ROM. The music player doesn't work in my device can you check it? Also i can see only 504 Mbyte of internal memory+14.91GB of phone storage+2.05GB of sd card. The storages reversed !  I thought that phone storages had fixed in this rom 

edit: The music player works but crashes beacuse cant read all my files maybe as a result of storage reverse


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 23, 2012)

kostis85 said:


> Gommers I intsalled your latest ROM. The music player doesn't work in my device can you check it? Also i can see only 504 Mbyte of internal memory+14.91GB of phone storage+2.05GB of sd card. The storages reversed !  I thought that phone storages had fixed in this rom
> 
> edit: The music player works but crashes beacuse cant read all my files maybe as a result of storage reverse

Click to collapse



The reversed storage is fixed not the sizes of the storage, use the following pack to fix the storage sizes.

1. Extract MTK6577_Data_Repartition.rar
2. Copy "MTK6577_Data_Repartition.zip" to SD
3. Create back-up. "Backup and Restore" -> "Backup"
4. Run zip "MTK6577_Data_Repartition.zip"
5. Go to "mounts en storage" format  / cache, / data.
6. Restore backup "Backup and Restore" -> "Restore"

Only do step 2 and 5 if you want to back up your data.

With special thanks to our Russian friend X-Dron

P.S. Please search the forum if your question is allready anwsered before sendinge me private messages to help you, also i have a normal job that i have to attend and want some free time as well.

Try to solve it your self first by searching the internet or this forum, thank you!


----------



## marylong68 (Oct 23, 2012)

Works !!

Thanks gommers for your great job........ !!



gommers1978 said:


> The reversed storage is fixed not the sizes of the storage, use the following pack to fix the storage sizes.
> 
> 1. Extract MTK6577_Data_Repartition.rar
> 2. Copy "MTK6577_Data_Repartition.zip" to SD
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 23, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> The reversed storage is fixed not the sizes of the storage, use the following pack to fix the storage sizes.
> 
> 1. Extract MTK6577_Data_Repartition.rar
> 2. Copy "MTK6577_Data_Repartition.zip" to SD
> ...

Click to collapse



Did that and now I have: 1.97 GB of internal memory+14.91GB of phone storage+566MBof sd car . I just cant find a solution for 2,5GB of internal


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 23, 2012)

kostis85 said:


> Did that and now I have: 1.97 GB of internal memory+14.91GB of phone storage+566MBof sd car . I just cant find a solution for 2,5GB of internal

Click to collapse



Here you go, also from our russian friends:

Bigger internal storage by eliminating internal SD storage. 

1. Download NewmanN1_intSD_2_Data.zip en N1dc_No_SD_Patch.zip en put these on your SDcard 
2. Open CWM recovery, create a CWM backup of your system. 
3. Install patch NewmanN1_intSD_2_Data.zip. 
4. Reboot CWM (Reboot Recovery)
5. In CWM go to "mounts and storage" format  /cache, / data, / system
6. Restore your back-up. 
7. Install patch N1dc_No_SD_Patch.zip. 
8. Reboot Phone.


----------



## Samson_tlt (Oct 23, 2012)

Please make a patch for the apps to be 1 GB, the remaining internal memory.

after applying the patch can do a backup in CWM?


----------



## kra_ppo (Oct 23, 2012)

*pre-rooted or not?*

This thread is really a great help!

@gommers1978: Thank you very much for your job.

My questions:
Is it important to buy the Newman N1 with a preinstalled Mod-ROM? 
(e.g. from ETOTALK or MERIMOBILES - btw: whats the diffenrece between these two ROMS?)

Or can I install directly the "gommers1978"-ROM without having a pre-rooted phone?

Kra


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 23, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Here you go, also from our russian friends:
> 
> Bigger internal storage by eliminating internal SD storage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are THE boss! You are huge man!!!!!!! thanx

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------




kra_ppo said:


> This thread is really a great help!
> 
> @gommers1978: Thank you very much for your job.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You cannot directly install Gommers ROM if your phone is not rooted. If you look in the last posts you will find how to intall new recovery and all the other thing. Its better and more easy if you have a prerooted phone. You will have just to update recover,install the new rom and aply the patches for the partitions/storage fixes. I dont know about merimobiles(i have never purchache anything from them but Etotalk is a good online store with good aftersale support.


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 23, 2012)

Samson_tlt said:


> Please make a patch for the apps to be 1 GB, the remaining internal memory.
> 
> after applying the patch can do a backup in CWM?

Click to collapse



Why would you want 1 GB you have a SD card slot for more memory so you dont need SD partition?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## Samson_tlt (Oct 23, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Why would you want 1 GB you have a SD card slot for more memory so you dont need SD partition?

Click to collapse



For apps 1 GB is enough for me, and for example without SD-card, I can not take pictures, I do not have ringtones when removing SD-card.


----------



## jamesensor (Oct 23, 2012)

cybertech said:


> For those wish to increase the volume, can try my notes (Applied to my current T9199)
> ------------------------------------------------------
> *#*#3646633#*#*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where exactly can we change the volume? I also think voice and loudspeaker volume is a bit low..

Edit: So it's a code inserted in the dialer, so I learned. Mobile uncle tools doesn't have any option to change this, and I still haven't found a code to change sound settings :S help?


----------



## ozp (Oct 23, 2012)

jamesensor said:


> Where exactly can we change the volume? I also think voice and loudspeaker volume is a bit low..
> 
> Edit: So it's a code inserted in the dialer, so I learned. Mobile uncle tools doesn't have any option to change this, and I still haven't found a code to change sound settings :S help?

Click to collapse



Mobile uncle tools: choose engineer mode / engineer mode (MTK) / audio

choose loudspeaker mode and there you can change the value and max volume (max volume is the same for all the levels)

with 1.0.5 ROM even going to max volume the call volume is not very good!!!

I must learn how to enable CWM recovery and then be able to install a lot of ROMS like a baus!


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 23, 2012)

Look at this 2 post on the russian forum.
http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=782776#p782776
http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=783017#p783017
patch backlight touch buttons at the same time with the screen & other patch.


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 23, 2012)

For engineer mode my ROM needs some additional files, let me know if you want them in the rom. If yes i will post a new file with them in it.


----------



## jamesensor (Oct 24, 2012)

I went to the russian forum and they told me how. It's every mobileuncle tools apk, it's a specific version that has those options. The code on the dialer doesn't work.

I've already set the configs as they recommended and I can certify they work well 

Cheers


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 24, 2012)

jamesensor said:


> I went to the russian forum and they told me how. It's every mobileuncle tools apk, it's a specific version that has those options. The code on the dialer doesn't work.
> 
> I've already set the configs as they recommended and I can certify they work well
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Then post your settings here, so every body can set them


----------



## Fenisu (Oct 24, 2012)

Could yo do a proper changelog? You deleted the V3 website and now I don't know the differences between V3 and V4 (nor V1-V4). 

Why don't you use the same type of post as everyone else in XDA does? It is not that difficult. (I could help you if you want)

Besides that, the ROM V3 is excelent.


----------



## lingfude (Oct 24, 2012)

Fenisu said:


> Could yo do a proper changelog? You deleted the V3 website and now I don't know the differences between V3 and V4 (nor V1-V4).
> 
> Why don't you use the same type of post as everyone else in XDA does? It is not that difficult.

Click to collapse



I completely agree. :good:


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 24, 2012)

lingfude said:


> I completely agree. :good:

Click to collapse



Don't have the time, and remember i do this for free.

And the change v4 is only extra languages, if i have more time will try to create better list when new version added.


----------



## xexexexexexe (Oct 24, 2012)

*Does it really have...*

Hello guys. Keep up the good work.
I'm thinking about buying this phone, but there are lots of contradictory info around the web. I've searched this thread, and couln't get my answers. 

So here it goes, for those who already bought this equipment:

- Does it really have Wifi 802.11n, or only 802.11b/g  ?
- Is it 3,5G compliant (HSPA, with 7.2Mbps), or only 3G (WDCMA, with maximum 384kbps) ?
- It weights 132g or 190g ?

Thank you!


----------



## pastal (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello 

One more question. Is the greek menu language supported in this phone?


----------



## cybertech (Oct 24, 2012)

Can check with those who did the "fix the storage size to 2.5GB and no SD partition",
when you enable USB Connection to computer, do both Internal Storage and Phone Storage
show up in My Computer? I remember it show both storage before doing the above fix and
now only Phone Storage (SDcard) show after the fix.
In ESfileExplorer and Root Explorer could not explore Internal Storage (2.5GB), can only
explore SDcard content.
Btw since the internal storage got 2.5GB for use, I am planning to take out the micro
SDcard and make use of the internal storage, shouldn't be a problem right?


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 24, 2012)

cybertech said:


> Can check with those who did the "fix the storage size to 2.5GB and no SD partition",
> when you enable USB Connection to computer, do both Internal Storage and Phone Storage
> show up in My Computer? I remember it show both storage before doing the above fix and
> now only Phone Storage (SDcard) show after the fix.
> ...

Click to collapse



Internal storage is not reachable from your computer, it is the "system" partition of your phone. Only Phone strorage is reachable (Your SDcard)

If you want to explore trough root explorer go to data and then app for example to explore your apps, the first thing that opens when you open root explorer is your Internal Storage of 2,5 GB.


----------



## cybertech (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks gommers1978 for the detail explaination. So can I actually do without a SDcard
inside and make use of the internal 2.5GB for all my apps installation, documents (Dropbox)
camera taken photos etc? 2.5GB more than enough for my usage.


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 24, 2012)

cybertech said:


> Thanks gommers1978 for the detail explaination. So can I actually do without a SDcard
> inside and make use of the internal 2.5GB for all my apps installation, documents (Dropbox)
> camera taken photos etc? 2.5GB more than enough for my usage.

Click to collapse



The internal storage is normally for system apps and installed apps, not for photos and documents.


----------



## jerober (Oct 24, 2012)

*3g Data rate, possible issue*

Hello All,

I have been following this discussion and there are many important info about this great device which is the Newman N1.

But before purchasing it, I would like to have the confirmation by one of you regarding the data transfer rate of the 3g module.

I am living in France and I would like to know, as xexexexexexe, if I will be able to have data transfer speed higher than the WCDMA speed rate with maximum 384kbps.

If yes may I kindly ask one of you to make a screenshot of the speedtest result app showing a high data transfer 3g speed?

Thanks a lot in advance and of course special Big Thanks to Gommers for all his hard work on the updated ROM !!


----------



## Fenisu (Oct 24, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Don't have the time, and remember i do this for free.
> 
> And the change v4 is only extra languages, if i have more time will try to create better list when new version added.

Click to collapse



Believe me, we do know you do this is for free. And we appreciate it very much.

We, or even myself, could open a post in developers and update it in your behalf, and send the download links to your page as you request. But the important thing would be having a well ordered page with a summary and a little info and howtos about newman n1 (as first mtk6577 "well supported by the community(you)" ) (I think there is too much info in this post that could be well formatted and helpful to a lot of people). We think like this because we like your work.


----------



## xexexexexexe (Oct 24, 2012)

*Specifications ?*



Fenisu said:


> (I think there is too much info in this post that could be well formatted and helpful to a lot of people).

Click to collapse



Totally agree. And it could start with the exact specifications, since every website around shows different technical details!

It seems clear to me that the 3G frequency is 900/2100, not having support for 850Mhz (indead, the manufacturer has updated its webpage in order to correct that).

However, the remaining specifications are in doubt. Weight? Wifi N? 3,5G? Gorilla glass? Antutu Benchmark (I've seen 5500 and 5017 !)..

Let's try to help everyone to enjoy this (looks like) great equipment.


----------



## lingfude (Oct 24, 2012)

Fenisu said:


> ...as first mtk6577 well supported by the community...

Click to collapse



Only one correction, this is not the first mtk6577 well supported here is another MTK6577 (Huawei Shine / U8836D) very well supported by Bruno.

This post regarding Huawei Shine / U8836D is a very good example of well ordered page with ROMs and infos.

@gommers1978

I really appreciate your work even because it's free and the time you spent updating your site with new ROMs.
Here it is very difficult to find good tips because they are spread over several posts so I agree with Fenisu.

Once again thank you for your work. :good:


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 24, 2012)

gommers i already have 1.0.9 with fixes (my own rom), how to agregate spanish language?


----------



## Fenisu (Oct 24, 2012)

I just checked, the phone weights 138g with the battery on, two sims and a micro sd, the phone was on and working. It says 3G, not H, and the speedtest.net apply showed 2mbps down and 1mbp up and umts network. 
I attach a picture of the phone's antutu benchmark, 5418 using the V3 beta rom of gommers. 

What else do you want to know? I guess I will try the wifi n connection this weekend. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerober (Oct 24, 2012)

*3G speed rate*



Fenisu said:


> I just checked, the phone weights 138g with the battery on, two sims and a micro sd, the phone was on and working. It says 3G, not H, and the speedtest.net apply showed 2mbps down and 1mbp up and umts network.
> I attach a picture of the phone's antutu benchmark, 5418 using the V3 beta rom of gommers.
> 
> What else do you want to know? I guess I will try the wifi n connection this weekend.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info Fenisu,

But when you said, that it was UMTS network, does this means that you were eligible with your network operator to H but at the place and time of the speedtest test, you were only getting UMTS? or does this means that the phone forced the connection to UMTS only? 

Thanks in advance Fenisu


----------



## xexexexexexe (Oct 24, 2012)

*Specs*



Fenisu said:


> I just checked, the phone weights 138g with the battery on, two sims and a micro sd, the phone was on and working. It says 3G, not H, and the speedtest.net apply showed 2mbps down and 1mbp up and umts network.
> I attach a picture of the phone's antutu benchmark, 5418 using the V3 beta rom of gommers.
> 
> What else do you want to know? I guess I will try the wifi n connection this weekend.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. Just missing the Wifi N existance test.

Thank you Fenisu!


----------



## Fenisu (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't know, but AFAIK 2mbps is more tan regular 3G (0.384 mbps). 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xexexexexexe (Oct 24, 2012)

*3G and Wifi specs*



Fenisu said:


> I don't know, but AFAIK 2mbps is more tan regular 3G (0.384 mbps).
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes, I believe that 3,5G (HSPA) specification is confirmed. (the 7,2Mbps is a theoretical limit.. I think that in real life it's difficult to achieve it, and 2Mbps is not bad)

What about wifi N networks? Anyone has confirmed that this device supports it?


----------



## Fenisu (Oct 24, 2012)

I checked what my Wireless AP said about the phone and it seemed to be similar to my Galaxy S 2 (which supports N), the DD-WRT panel said that both phones have a 65M rate (which theoretically is more than G with a max of 54mbps)


----------



## Nastheone (Oct 24, 2012)

Found anyone car holder to the N1? The SGSII is very similar size, can anyone try it?
Any other ideas?


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 24, 2012)

Nastheone said:


> Found anyone car holder to the N1? The SGSII is very similar size, can anyone try it?
> Any other ideas?

Click to collapse



for the car holder the best system I have found is http://www.tetrax.com/fr/produits/solution-finder

But to use this system we have to found a hard case, with a silicone it's not possible!


----------



## jerober (Oct 24, 2012)

Fenisu said:


> I don't know, but AFAIK 2mbps is more tan regular 3G (0.384 mbps).
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info Fenisu


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 25, 2012)

back case http://www.pandawill.com/original-p...r-for-newman-n1-smart-phone-black-p68467.html
headphones http://www.pandawill.com/newman-nv336-double-piece-headphones-35mm-p65811.html
battery 1700 http://www.pandawill.com/original-1700mah-battery-for-newman-n1-smart-phone-p68468.html

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------

back case http://www.pandawill.com/original-p...r-for-newman-n1-smart-phone-black-p68467.html
headphones http://www.pandawill.com/newman-nv336-double-piece-headphones-35mm-p65811.html
battery 1700 http://www.pandawill.com/original-1700mah-battery-for-newman-n1-smart-phone-p68468.html


----------



## Fenisu (Oct 25, 2012)

*Pictures*

Here are some pictures of the phone I took yesterday: 
https://plus.google.com/photos/108761541163600890304/albums/5802912457657543121


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 25, 2012)

I found a problem that i am trying to fix for a few days now but no suc6, the problem is when someone calls me then his name does not show up.

This because my contacts in the phonebook all have the country code in front of them for example:

+31 6 55555555

when i put the numer in the phonebook like:

06 55555555

then it will find the right name.

More people have these problems on other phones but no fix until now?

Nobody else have this problem with my ROM?


----------



## cybertech (Oct 25, 2012)

I do not have the Caller Name not displaying issue. My phone book show only the
phone numbers ie 87654321 w/o the country code.
Only problem on this stock ROM, the default Launcher and Dialer really poor.
I have changed them to use GO Launcher and GO Dialer instead.


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 25, 2012)

cybertech said:


> I do not have the Caller Name not displaying issue. My phone book show only the
> phone numbers ie 87654321 w/o the country code.
> Only problem on this stock ROM, the default Launcher and Dialer really poor.
> I have changed them to use GO Launcher and GO Dialer instead.

Click to collapse



I also dont have this problem when i save all my contacts without country code, but my question is if others also have the problem WITH country code.


----------



## Airdack (Oct 25, 2012)

Did anyone find a battery that has the same size as the batery from the N1 and is compatible with the phone? I have been searching for a battery with more capacity (like 2200+ mAh) for some time but so far I couldn't find anything.


----------



## IcedFlame (Oct 25, 2012)

Great pics. 
I ordered Freelander i10, and it should be on it's way by now. Can you check is there any additional model info on the battery (except the Freelander/Newmann logo)?


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 25, 2012)

I use nova launcher 

I don't have contact problem 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eLeKtriK EyE (Oct 25, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> I found a problem that i am trying to fix for a few days now but no suc6, the problem is when someone calls me then his name does not show up.
> 
> This because my contacts in the phonebook all have the country code in front of them for example:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



More info on this topic:

This seems to be a Phone.apk / MMS.apk specific problem.
The programs phone tries to match the WHOLE number stored in the contacts list, to the number send from the mobile network, i.e. it is ignoring prefixes only when they from the mobile network and NOT from the contacts list.
Also, the SMS/MMS application opens a different conversation thread for the number with prefix and for the number without it.

Other phones accept a build.prop mod (ro.phone.min_match=7) to make the phone ignore anything BUT the 7 last digits.
I have tried this and it does n't work.

My work-around is to store all numbers without prefixes.


----------



## gcuervo (Oct 25, 2012)

how to add spanish language to my rom?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 25, 2012)

I confirm the problem with country code in front of the number.
It will be best if the phone could recognise the last 7 digits


Also a new problem with sound in some games. 
For example in "Drag Racing" the sound of the engine does not change as the RPMs goes up
Also in "Rayman jungle  run" the sound is very bad . It sound like it is in slow-mo  and  the music and all FX's souns like they are in echo. I dont know if its a software/ROM problem or if the audio chipset DAC's  of the phone is coplete junk



> headphones http://www.pandawill.com/newman-nv33...mm-p65811.html

Click to collapse



Those headphone are only HEADPHONES and not HEADSET. They dont have mic. I dont know if they are crap but NEWMAN has big reputation in china in mp3/mp4 players so maybe  they will not be bad at all!


----------



## cybertech (Oct 26, 2012)

keiser1080 said:


> Look at this 2 post on the russian forum.
> http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=782776#p782776
> http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=783017#p783017
> patch backlight touch buttons at the same time with the screen & other patch.

Click to collapse



May I know what are these two patches for?
After translate to english still do not understand.


----------



## eLeKtriK EyE (Oct 26, 2012)

cybertech said:


> May I know what are these two patches for?
> After translate to english still do not understand.

Click to collapse



First one enables parsing of init.d
Second one makes the touch buttons backlight to stay on for as long as the screen backlight is on.


----------



## xexexexexexe (Oct 26, 2012)

*Etotalk MOD ROM*

Anyone tryed the Etotalk MOD ROM, instead of the original or other ones that people have been talking about?
- Does it have the same problem with +7 digits contact numbers?
- Etotalk presents an Antutu score of 5500, while others are presenting values between 5000 and 5400.. is this ROM really so good?


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 26, 2012)

xexexexexexe said:


> Anyone tryed the Etotalk MOD ROM, instead of the original or other ones that people have been talking about?
> - Does it have the same problem with +7 digits contact numbers?
> - Etotalk presents an Antutu score of 5500, while others are presenting values between 5000 and 5400.. is this ROM really so good?

Click to collapse



ROM does not have multilanguage, it uses morelocale for multilanguage.

I used it and it also has the phone problem, asked someone how he fixed it and will implement it in my new Rom.


----------



## br492 (Oct 26, 2012)

My antutu benchmark is 5639 with etotalk rom  and it is multilingual 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 26, 2012)

br492 said:


> My antutu benchmark is 5639 with etotalk rom  and it is multilingual
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



If it is really Multilanguage can you post a cwm backup online for me to extract the languges. My etotalk Rom only had English and chinese.


----------



## stachu1962 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Affraid to mess up with the ROM of the phone*



xexexexexexe said:


> Anyone tryed the Etotalk MOD ROM, instead of the original or other ones that people have been talking about?
> - Does it have the same problem with +7 digits contact numbers?
> - Etotalk presents an Antutu score of 5500, while others are presenting values between 5000 and 5400.. is this ROM really so good?

Click to collapse



I am curious also about this option. Can't we just order rooted phone with Etotalk MOD ROM and International keyboard ? It is after all not so expensive. Are there any disadvantages of such option except loosing satisfaction of doing flashing in Gomer's ROM by ourselves? Any problems with Etotalk ROM? I want to use Polish language on the phone and will not use facebook )) Stanislaw


----------



## ivanaki (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi guys,
After some issues my gf push the factory reset on my n1 who was with etotalk custom mod and now phone restart nonstop by itself 
( i see newman logo on start up and after the android logo he restarts again).

Any suggestions pls? If someone experience same problem.

cheers


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 26, 2012)

ivanaki said:


> Hi guys,
> After some issues my gf push the factory reset on my n1 who was with etotalk custom mod and now phone restart nonstop by itself
> ( i see newman logo on start up and after the android logo he restarts again).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reflashing is the only option I'm afraid


----------



## xexexexexexe (Oct 26, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> will implement it in my new Rom.

Click to collapse



What's the best score you've achieved till now with your personalized ROM, on Antutu ?

(Do you value this score, or do you believe it is wrong to measure performance by it?)


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 26, 2012)

xexexexexexe said:


> What's the best score you've achieved till now with your personalized ROM, on Antutu ?
> 
> (Do you value this score, or do you believe it is wrong to measure performance by it?)

Click to collapse



On my ROM antutu 5553 score, but i don't think it gives a complete picture of overall performance.


----------



## rkadve (Oct 28, 2012)

*video call*

does this phone native 3g video call?

i am planning to buy this.


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 28, 2012)

rkadve said:


> does this phone native 3g video call?
> 
> i am planning to buy this.

Click to collapse



Yes it does


----------



## mispo (Oct 29, 2012)

cybertech said:


> May I know what are these two patches for?
> After translate to english still do not understand.

Click to collapse



Please, how can I download the patch zip files from russian forum? Do you sign up there? Or can anyone post them here?
thanks


----------



## cybertech (Oct 29, 2012)

mispo said:


> Please, how can I download the patch zip files from russian forum? Do you sign up there? Or can anyone post them here?
> thanks

Click to collapse



Sorry I did not download and applied these two patches which I believe I do not need
them. You can go back few pages to find out who actually posted. I only asked to find
out what these two patches for.


----------



## dinhvandinhtu (Oct 29, 2012)

don't play with china please.!!


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 29, 2012)

When my phone says it has 3g I do not have internet connection on my dutch T-Mobile network. H connection does have internet, others also experience this kind of problem? Will look if a other apns conf will help.


----------



## lingfude (Oct 29, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> When my phone says it has 3g I do not have internet connection on my dutch T-Mobile network. H connection does have internet, others also experience this kind of problem? Will look if a other apns conf will help.

Click to collapse



Hi gommers,

Try this apns-conf file.


----------



## hmedevil (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello all,

I have been thinking about getting a new cell phone and it seems that this Newman n1 is a good candidate. I had a Galaxy S2 and I really loved it but when I changed my job I had to return it. Right now I have a Galaxy Pop Plus...and it is giving me some problems.

I have some doubts that you who have this mobile may be able to answer:
- Does it have HDMI out? (Does any MTK6577 have it?)
- How about camera? Does it record full HD video? How about its 8Mpix pictures? Are they real or interpolated?
- How about battery duration? Can you adjust it to only use 2G to preserve battery?
- Is it OK to use it in the car with map programs (navigon, google nav, sygic,..)?
- Does it have any flaws? Has it good quality controls?
- Any regrets so far?

I have been thinking to buy it through Pandawill. Have you seen it in any other place cheaper/trustfull?

Maybe we could have the first post re done to have a faq and some guides.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 30, 2012)

hmedevil said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been thinking about getting a new cell phone and it seems that this Newman n1 is a good candidate. I had a Galaxy S2 and I really loved it but when I changed my job I had to return it. Right now I have a Galaxy Pop Plus...and it is giving me some problems.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. No hdmi out
2. It records 720p.I have not try any programm that can change the capture resolution to 1080p and I dont know if the hardware can support it. The camera is above the avarage with fast focus, face detection and built in HDR. Actually is the best camera I had untill now much better than the 5Mp in my previous HTC phones. With other programms like (e.g. MX camera) I can shoot 32 pictures in 1,5 seconds!!!!
3. Battry duration 2 days without wifi and games. Wifi on drys the battery very very fast. Also heavy graphic games will juice out your phone and it will not last even one day( but i think all phones with big screens suffer from the same problem)
4. I have intsalled the latest Ndrive and with the 1.0.9 rom works excellent. With A-gps signal locks in less than a minute.
5. Flaws... Well the 1.0.5 stock rom has some small issues but the latest ROMdont have any problems.

The camera's LED is very weak and not bright at all (at least in my devise) and it is prety much useless in dark.
The back panel has the protective glass for the camera lens, so if in time you will scractch it you will replace the back panel and you will have crystal clear images again.

Also  some of my wired headset from HTC and I-phone dont work. But simple headphones works very good and i think I get more loud music than other devices

For the money you cant find any faster and more powerfull phone with such a great screen.
If you take in your hands does NOT feal cheap/china made at all and that was a pleasant surprize when I got mine

Hope I helped...


----------



## hmedevil (Oct 30, 2012)

About battery drain, can you switch over to 2G data (GPRS,EDGE) instead of 3.xG(UMTS,HDSPA,...)?? In all my Androids, when you use that feature, power consumption is lower and battery lasts more. Usually I use that feature when I am not browsing and I only need mails, whatsapp and things like that to get to my phone (small data sizes, no real time need). In both Samsung Android phones I used (Galaxy Pop Plus and Galaxy S II) i could make the change. In a Sony ericsson Neo V of a friend of mine, that was not possible,

Thanks!!!


----------



## -wanderer- (Oct 30, 2012)

hmedevil said:


> I have been thinking to buy it through Pandawill. Have you seen it in any other place cheaper/trustfull?

Click to collapse



I ordered mine from Pandawill (15 days ago), i'm still waiting for the package to arrive (via Singapore Post), but they said it can take up to 25 days. 
I did not find any cheaper online sellers.


----------



## hairclub (Oct 30, 2012)

Finnally today my NewMan N1 is arrived (bought from etotalk with ROOT and ETOTALK ROM)!!!!!!!!
Trying to flash new gommers1978,when I choose zip from sdcard appears an error:
assert failed:getprop("ro.product,device") == "N1" 
|| getprop(ro,build,product") == "N1"
E:Error in /sdcard/update4.V1.0.9.20.10.2012.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.
Any Help?
Thanks in advance


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 30, 2012)

hairclub said:


> Finnally today my NewMan N1 is arrived (bought from etotalk with ROOT and ETOTALK ROM)!!!!!!!!
> Trying to flash new gommers1978,when I choose zip from sdcard appears an error:
> assert failed:getprop("ro.product,device") == "N1"
> || getprop(ro,build,product") == "N1"
> ...

Click to collapse



Install CWM recovery


----------



## hairclub (Oct 30, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Install CWM recovery

Click to collapse



Already installed 
I followed your instruction
I choose to intall from CWM recovery


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 30, 2012)

hairclub said:


> Already installed
> I followed your instruction
> I choose to intall from CWM recovery

Click to collapse



You have 2 install from a sdcard not from the sd memory of the phone.

You installed the CWM recovery trough flashtools from the site?

After you installed you made a CWM backup of your ETOtalk ROM?

After that you cleared factory reset and cache?

If it still does not work redownload the update zip.


----------



## hairclub (Oct 30, 2012)

I already done all steps,now I try to download your rom again


----------



## lingfude (Oct 30, 2012)

hairclub said:


> Finnally today my NewMan N1 is arrived (bought from etotalk with ROOT and ETOTALK ROM)!!!!!!!!
> Trying to flash new gommers1978,when I choose zip from sdcard appears an error:
> assert failed:getprop("ro.product,device") == "N1"
> || getprop(ro,build,product") == "N1"
> ...

Click to collapse



In your Etotalk ROM with ESFileExplorer or RootExplorer edit the file "/system/build.prop" and confirm if this entries are equal to "N1":

ro.product.device=N1
ro.build.product=N1


----------



## hairclub (Oct 30, 2012)

lingfude said:


> In your Etotalk ROM with ESFileExplorer or RootExplorer edit the file "/system/build.prop" and confirm if this entries are equal to "N1":
> 
> ro.product.device=N1
> ro.build.product=N1

Click to collapse



My ETOTALK rom is with RootExplorer all the rest is N1


----------



## Skorp (Oct 30, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> When my phone says it has 3g I do not have internet connection on my dutch T-Mobile network. H connection does have internet, others also experience this kind of problem? Will look if a other apns conf will help.

Click to collapse



I have the same on my Zopo ZP100. Sometimes when it shows 3G my internet does not work. I have t-mobile aswell.
When i put the phone in flight mode and back then internet works again.

Anyways. Going to install your rom on the pink n1 now.


----------



## matteosr (Oct 30, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> For engineer mode my ROM needs some additional files, let me know if you want them in the rom. If yes i will post a new file with them in it.

Click to collapse




Is possible to have your rom with engineering mode active?

Thanks.


----------



## kostis85 (Oct 30, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> When my phone says it has 3g I do not have internet connection on my dutch T-Mobile network. H connection does have internet, others also experience this kind of problem? Will look if a other apns conf will help.

Click to collapse





Gommers I think it must be your mobile network. I dont have any internet problems in my device at 3G. (vodafone here). I remember I had a similar problem  in the past and later I found the problem was from the providers antenna cell


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 30, 2012)

kostis85 said:


> Gommers I think it must be your mobile network. I dont have any internet problems in my device at 3G. (vodafone here). I remember I had a similar problem  in the past and later I found the problem was from the providers antenna cell

Click to collapse



Yes i also think this is the problem, will try another sim with another network.

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




matteosr said:


> Is possible to have your rom with engineering mode active?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Will create an update.zip with the engineering mode files in it.


----------



## Skorp (Oct 30, 2012)

I have installed the rom and all was ok. But after i done a factory reset the phone is in a never ending loop and i cannot enter recovery mode. 
Does anyone have the complete full rom that i can flash with the flashtool? The ones im downloading now are going way to slow.


----------



## hairclub (Oct 30, 2012)

@gommers1978 any idea to resolve my problem?


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 30, 2012)

Skorp said:


> I have installed the rom and all was ok. But after i done a factory reset the phone is in a never ending loop and i cannot enter recovery mode.
> Does anyone have the complete full rom that i can flash with the flashtool? The ones im downloading now are going way to slow.

Click to collapse



Never do a factory reset, if you do that with a modded rom you get bootloop. You can go into cwm if possible and reapply the zip. If not you have to flash the chinese/english rom and reapply cwm and then the zip.


----------



## Skorp (Oct 30, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Never do a factory reset, if you do that with a modded rom you get bootloop. You can go into cwm if possible and reapply the zip. If not you have to flash the chinese/english rom and reapply cwm and then the zip.

Click to collapse



Downloading the full rom from a russian mirror. Better speed then those chines servers. 
Wil reaply your rom and will keep away from the factory reset.


----------



## mirzasila (Oct 31, 2012)

Does Newman N1 has DLNA capability? I am expecting mine in a couple of days (ordered from etotalk with their custom rom)


----------



## Tsurany (Oct 31, 2012)

Etotalk claims Jelly Bean is developing for this phone, anyone got confirmation about that? Am ordering my Newman n1 now


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## cybertech (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyone getting the MobileUncle to work, and which version numbers?
Keep getting force close error, so far have tried few versions.


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 31, 2012)

cybertech said:


> Anyone getting the MobileUncle to work, and which version numbers?
> Keep getting force close error, so far have tried few versions.

Click to collapse



Thats because in my ROM you have to add some files, try this update.zip and let me know if it works.

More Info about this


----------



## keiser1080 (Oct 31, 2012)

mirzasila said:


> Does Newman N1 has DLNA capability? I am expecting mine in a couple of days (ordered from etotalk with their custom rom)

Click to collapse



I use the free version of buble upnp wit mx player, and i can read the video from my computer with samsung allshare upnp player.
But i have one video don't work.


cybertech said:


> Anyone getting the MobileUncle to work, and which version numbers?
> Keep getting force close error, so far have tried few versions.

Click to collapse



that work with x10 rom from Russian form.


----------



## cybertech (Oct 31, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Thats because in my ROM you have to add some files, try this update.zip and let me know if it works.
> 
> More Info

Click to collapse



f.y.i still same error "Unfortunately, Mobileuncle Tools has stopped" when getting into
Engineer Mode (MTK) and IMEI Backup Restore (MTK) options.


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 31, 2012)

cybertech said:


> f.y.i still same error "Unfortunately, Mobileuncle Tools has stopped" when getting into
> Engineer Mode (MTK) and IMEI Backup Restore (MTK) options.

Click to collapse



IMEI backup and restore crashes on my phone 2.

Phone is rooted? 

You downloaded the lastest version of mobile uncle tools from the market?
And if you go to system/app with root explorer you see the following files:

EngineerMode.apk
EngineerCode.apk
EngineerModeSim.apk


----------



## cybertech (Oct 31, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> IMEI backup and restore crashes on my phone 2.
> 
> Phone is rooted?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are right, I did not see these 3 apk in system/app but during install zip at CWM
it did show completed successfully. Btw can I extract these 3 files to the system/app
and set permissions? Phone should be rooted right since I am using your v1.0.9 ROM.


----------



## gommers1978 (Oct 31, 2012)

cybertech said:


> You are right, I did not see these 3 apk in system/app but during install zip at CWM
> it did show completed successfully. Btw can I extract these 3 files to the system/app
> and set permissions? Phone should be rooted right since I am using your v1.0.9 ROM.

Click to collapse



I will check the update zip, you can also put them in and set permissions.

Changed the zip file tested it on my phone and works now.


----------



## cybertech (Oct 31, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> I will check the update zip, you can also put them in and set permissions.
> 
> Changed the zip file tested it on my phone and works now.

Click to collapse



Just downloaded the newer MTKTools.zip from your site, able to get into Engineer Mode 
now. Going to change some settings in Audio Volume. Thanks for the file and info.


----------



## hed190 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Language problem*

Hy guys,

i'm new here and i have a newman n1 and i have some problems...

I need language in Portuguese Portugal and the mobile cames with chinese and english 

and my phone doesn t detect my sdcard 8Gb 

Can u guys help me?

Cumps
hed190


----------



## Evil_Mind (Nov 1, 2012)

hed190 said:


> Hy guys,
> 
> i'm new here and i have a newman n1 and i have some problems...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to install "Morelocale 2" from Google play, and choose Portuguese when entering it.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 1, 2012)

Evil_Mind said:


> Try to install "Morelocale 2" from Google play, and choose Portuguese when entering it.

Click to collapse



If only english and chinese in the ROM morelocale will not translate everything.

If you want a multilanguage ROM you have to flash CWM first and restore my ROM or etotalk rom.


----------



## cybertech (Nov 1, 2012)

Which Launcher you guys using?
My phone becoming more lag with GO Launcher each day, give up and uninstall this bloat
GO Launcher. Will try out EZ Launcher and Nova Launcher, any Launcher that will not slow
down the phone and better customization than stock Launcher would be good.


----------



## Loupák (Nov 1, 2012)

*Launcher*

I'm using Apex Launcher and it works quite well even though if I have to reboot my device, all of my widgets disapear. I'm too lazy to look for anything else


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 1, 2012)

nova or apex is great 

Sent from my HTC Desire V using xda app-developers app


----------



## hed190 (Nov 1, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> If only english and chinese in the ROM morelocale will not translate everything.
> 
> If you want a multilanguage ROM you have to flash CWM first and restore my ROM or etotalk rom.

Click to collapse



i have merolocale 1 and merolocale 2 and almost nothing has been translated... so i need a multilanguage ROM but i don't no how to install a rom...

other thing in the sites they say the newman n1 has 4G ROM but i just see 500M on mine...

Please help 

Cumps 
Hed190


----------



## Nastheone (Nov 1, 2012)

hed190 said:


> i have merolocale 1 and merolocale 2 and almost nothing has been translated... so i need a multilanguage ROM but i don't no how to install a rom...
> 
> other thing in the sites they say the newman n1 has 4G ROM but i just see 500M on mine...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"_Go to http://www.droidwebspace.com for more newman n1 info and my ROM's_"


----------



## hed190 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Nastheone*, I'm there and have all zip files in my sd card but dont know what to do next...

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------




hed190 said:


> *Nastheone*, I'm there and have all zip files in my sd card but dont know what to do next...

Click to collapse



I tried to install the update but failed because of signature...i dont know what to do


----------



## rkadve (Nov 1, 2012)

Got my N1 today. Installed Apex launcher, so much better. 

Also installed exdialer which is better than stock. It doesn't have contacts problem.  Only thing missing is videocall option & the option to change SIM from notification when you open dialer or contacts. Any work around for this? Looks like an app runs in the background when dialer or contacts is opened.

And any fix for auto brightness? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## alightedme (Nov 1, 2012)

*Rooting help required with Newman N1*

Hi All !

I have been trying to root the phone but have been unsuccessful so far.

I got my newman n1 yesterday from aliexpress and it is not rooted. When I try to enter into recovery mode by pressing volume up + power button all I see is the android belly with red exclamation mark. I am able to install mobile uncle tools but when I try to use that application to boot into recovery mode, mobileuncle app crashes out. So, I am stuck at the first step from last 24 hours with practically useless phone. Any help to get past this step is appreciated.

Other details: I have tried installing CWM but I don't see any MTK65xx device in device manager (droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/74-cwmflash) instead "N1" shows up under portable devices, which does not get updated.


----------



## hed190 (Nov 1, 2012)

alightedme said:


> Hi All !
> 
> I have been trying to root the phone but have been unsuccessful so far.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, i'm tryng to root my newman n1 too but i can't, i dont know why, someone can explain how we root the newman n1?

i want to install the ROM multilanguage but first i have to root it!

cumps
hed190


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 1, 2012)

alightedme said:


> Hi All !
> 
> I have been trying to root the phone but have been unsuccessful so far.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to install the driver when your phone is turned off.


----------



## hed190 (Nov 1, 2012)

I tried to root the phone with Unlook Root, z4Root,Smart phone flash tool but nothing workssss.

What can i do, i allready have the driver usb installed: "Android Phone: Android compositive ADB Interface", that is what is saying in device manager...

The unlook root when i click Root he makes some things rapidly and nothing happens, when i click Unroot he make things in the end ask me to install other app but i click NO and the phone reboots but Root nothing 

Help me...

Cumps 
hed190


----------



## alightedme (Nov 1, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> You have to install the driver when your phone is turned off.

Click to collapse



I have tried installing the driver first when the phone was off but windows failed to install the driver. I have also followed instructions here ( bluerain28.info/?page_id=297 ) ... few drivers get installed but SP flash fails saying cannot connect to USB driver.


----------



## jamesensor (Nov 2, 2012)

Read the thread about it, I've posted somes tips regarding that. This isn't the obvious plug&play device that we are used to deal with.


----------



## ghao (Nov 2, 2012)

not a good phone .

Sent from my ZTE N881E using xda premium


----------



## kysl (Nov 2, 2012)

ghao said:


> not a good phone .
> 
> Sent from my ZTE N881E using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mind explain why?


----------



## benc999 (Nov 2, 2012)

hed190 said:


> I tried to root the phone with Unlook Root, z4Root,Smart phone flash tool but nothing workssss.
> 
> What can i do, i allready have the driver usb installed: "Android Phone: Android compositive ADB Interface", that is what is saying in device manager...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Right, you have the wrong driver installed. The Android composite device driver is just so Windows can access the SD card on the phone and to flash you need a different driver. When you go to device manager, uninstall and click the checkbox to delete the software, otherwise Windows will keep installing that driver software.

I also found that for Win 7 64 bit the driver included with flashtools doesn't work. Google for the zopo zp300 usb driver - these drivers worked perfectly for Win 7 64. 

Have device manager open and waiting and plug the phone in without the battery. As soon as the device appears in device manager, right click and install the driver you've downloaded. 

Follow the procedure detailed in the thread on how to flash CWM. When you open flashtools, the phone must be unplugged from the PC. Remove battery - not completely, just so its not making contact. Hit download on flashtools, plug in USB cable and immediately replace the battery. 

Time is of the essence - you have to be reasonably quick doing all these tasks, but it definitely works.


----------



## troorl (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi.

I installed the latest ROM 1.0.9.20.10.2012 (4th BETA) from gommers1978 following all instructions. It works great, but now I have some issues with saving files. I can't make screenshots or save picture from Google Chrome. And standard wallpapers are also not available.
I have no physical SD cards, but in preferences I see a suitable section. It mounted, but it can't be used.
I wonder, is this a normal behaviour (and I just need to buy SD card) or I did something wrong?

P.S. Sorry for my English.


----------



## alightedme (Nov 2, 2012)

*Thanks for the tip!*



benc999 said:


> Right, you have the wrong driver installed. The Android composite device driver is just so Windows can access the SD card on the phone and to flash you need a different driver. When you go to device manager, uninstall and click the checkbox to delete the software, otherwise Windows will keep installing that driver software.
> 
> I also found that for Win 7 64 bit the driver included with flashtools doesn't work. Google for the zopo zp300 usb driver - these drivers worked perfectly for Win 7 64.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



... I was able to root the phone on Win XP - 32 bit instead of 64-bit Win7 system. I have installed the latest ROM from (droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/72-update-v1-0-9-20-10-2012) ... so far good


----------



## hed190 (Nov 2, 2012)

alightedme said:


> ... I was able to root the phone on Win XP - 32 bit instead of 64-bit Win7 system. I have installed the latest ROM from (droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/72-update-v1-0-9-20-10-2012) ... so far good

Click to collapse



Hey guys,

I tried to install the zopo driver for win7 64 but i can't this windows is annoiyng...

i don't have a xp computer to try it...

i'm so 

cumps
hed190


----------



## benc999 (Nov 2, 2012)

hed190 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I tried to install the zopo driver for win7 64 but i can't this windows is annoiyng...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you removed the Android Composite drivers? What error messages are you getting and what version of Windows are you on?

Try doing a system restore/rollback to a time BEFORE you installed any drivers whatsoever.

I ask as I went through similar troubles and managed to sort them in the end,


----------



## hed190 (Nov 2, 2012)

"Windows was unable to install your MTK USB Debug Port(COM6)
Windows could not find driver software for your device.
If you know the manufacturer... blablabla"

That's the error

I already plug the phone without battery and is recognize for a second and desappear...

already uninstaled driver and instaled again but nothing works, i think it's because im on a win7 64 bit computer... 

cumps 
hed190


----------



## benc999 (Nov 2, 2012)

hed190 said:


> "Windows was unable to install your MTK USB Debug Port(COM6)
> I already plug the phone without battery and is recognize for a second and desappear...
> cumps
> hed190

Click to collapse



Right! We are nearly there!

Before connecting the phone without the battery, make sure you can see Device Manager. Look and see where the device appears on the list. If it disappears, no problem. Keep unplugging/plugging back in until you can right click on the device that appears for a second. Hopefully you will get an idea where on the list of devices it appears so you can move the mouse pointer there and get ready to quickly click and install the drivers!

Its all about being quick, but if I can do it, anyone can!


----------



## hed190 (Nov 2, 2012)

benc999 said:


> Right! We are nearly there!
> 
> Before connecting the phone without the battery, make sure you can see Device Manager. Look and see where the device appears on the list. If it disappears, no problem. Keep unplugging/plugging back in until you can right click on the device that appears for a second. Hopefully you will get an idea where on the list of devices it appears so you can move the mouse pointer there and get ready to quickly click and install the drivers!
> 
> Its all about being quick, but if I can do it, anyone can!

Click to collapse



I already done that and it install but when i turn on the phone and plug to the computer it appears other device "MTK USB Debug Port(COM6) or MTK65xx... with the exclamation point on it!

and 2 disk drives Linux file-cd gadget usb device appear too...

Cumps
hed190


----------



## alightedme (Nov 2, 2012)

benc999 said:


> Right! We are nearly there!
> 
> Before connecting the phone without the battery, make sure you can see Device Manager. Look and see where the device appears on the list. If it disappears, no problem. Keep unplugging/plugging back in until you can right click on the device that appears for a second. Hopefully you will get an idea where on the list of devices it appears so you can move the mouse pointer there and get ready to quickly click and install the drivers!
> 
> Its all about being quick, but if I can do it, anyone can!

Click to collapse



Just a suggestion.. try system restore first going back to the time before you started installing newman n1 and then apply zopo drivers.


----------



## hed190 (Nov 2, 2012)

alightedme said:


> Just a suggestion.. try system restore first going back to the time before you started installing newman n1 and then apply zopo drivers.

Click to collapse



I can't im on a computer from my work


----------



## benc999 (Nov 2, 2012)

hed190 said:


> I already done that and it install but when i turn on the phone and plug to the computer it appears other device "MTK USB Debug Port(COM6) or MTK65xx... with the exclamation point on it!
> 
> and 2 disk drives Linux file-cd gadget usb device appear too...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had exactly the same issue with my system. The Linux file-cd gadget usb device are the drivers you must uninstall and delete from your system. As soon as you see them in device manager, right click, uninstall and tick the check box. You must delete the software otherwise Windows will reinstall it every time you plug the device back in.


----------



## cybertech (Nov 2, 2012)

hed190 said:


> I can't im on a computer from my work

Click to collapse



Since you mention this computer from work, could be your computer was locked down
by your company IT personnel meaning you do not have local computer administrator rights.


----------



## hed190 (Nov 2, 2012)

benc999 said:


> I had exactly the same issue with my system. The Linux file-cd gadget usb device are the drivers you must uninstall and delete from your system. As soon as you see them in device manager, right click, uninstall and tick the check box. You must delete the software otherwise Windows will reinstall it every time you plug the device back in.

Click to collapse



I'm trying to eliminating the internal storage but i can't... :S


----------



## Hodgissimo (Nov 2, 2012)

Loupák said:


> I'm using Apex Launcher and it works quite well even though if I have to reboot my device, all of my widgets disapear. I'm too lazy to look for anything else

Click to collapse



Try moving the Launcher back to the phone memory. Mine did the same when I moved ADW to SD card.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## hed190 (Nov 2, 2012)

cybertech said:


> Since you mention this computer from work, could be your computer was locked down
> by your company IT personnel meaning you do not have local computer administrator rights.

Click to collapse



I have admin rights in my work computer 

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------

It's really need to eliminate the sd partition? to do the root?

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------

I done it 

I instaled the new ROM yeahhh

I was doing wrong with flashtool, the phone must be off to the flashtool works! i think you need to put that on the instructions 

THx ppl a lot


----------



## alightedme (Nov 2, 2012)

*I think I shot myself in foot *

Very urgent help required...... I went to mobile uncle tools and clicked on "Clear template cache" ... after that phone is switching off and on... the newman logo appears and after than android logo appears and it keeps on restarting.... I have no clue what to do....

I am also unable to enter into recovery mode....


----------



## rkadve (Nov 2, 2012)

Is this OK.

Stock Dailer is not covering entire screen. There is gap on right side of dailer. Can any one upload their screenshot. 

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## benc999 (Nov 2, 2012)

rkadve said:


> View attachment 1451366View attachment 1451368
> 
> Is this OK.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same thing happens to my stock dialer. I quite like exDialer and use that instead of stock


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

rkadve said:


> View attachment 1451366View attachment 1451368
> 
> Is this OK.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats correct, it is also in the "real" n1 rom, wrong dpi i think.


----------



## alightedme (Nov 2, 2012)

kydzo said:


> Hi my Newman N1 always reboot
> I've got the newman logo and after the android logo and after dark screen and newman logo ...... (always the same :crying
> Cannot access the phone
> What can i do?
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Were you able to solve this problem? I am facing the same problem.


----------



## alightedme (Nov 2, 2012)

*Win upto $50*



alightedme said:


> Were you able to solve this problem? I am facing the same problem.

Click to collapse




I have spent $260 on this newman n1 (including dhl shipping and accessories) and I was able to install gomers1978 rom with some difficulty but so far it was okay. Now, with one accidental click this phone has gone into a bootloop, which means it is not loading up and neither I am able to enter into the recovery mode. Just the newman logo comes and then the android logo appears and phone keeps on restarting.... I am unable to get out of this loop and I don't know what to do? So, in order to save my investment, I am offering a $50 prize to anyone who helps me make this brick a phone again. Payment will be sent through Paypal/Western union. 

This is a challenge to all the developers/hackers who think they can crack it.

I am waiting for solutions.


----------



## pacaliciosu (Nov 2, 2012)

alightedme said:


> I have spent $260 on this newman n1 (including dhl shipping and accessories) and I was able to install gomers1978 rom with some difficulty but so far it was okay. Now, with one accidental click this phone has gone into a bootloop, which means it is not loading up and neither I am able to enter into the recovery mode. Just the newman logo comes and then the android logo appears and phone keeps on restarting.... I am unable to get out of this loop and I don't know what to do? So, in order to save my investment, I am offering a $50 prize to anyone who helps me make this brick a phone again. Payment will be sent through Paypal/Western union.
> 
> This is a challenge to all the developers/hackers who think they can crack it.
> 
> I am waiting for solutions.

Click to collapse



Your problem was solved in this forum....just read it from beganing....and you will find the solution.


----------



## alightedme (Nov 2, 2012)

*New Problem*



pacaliciosu said:


> Your problem was solved in this forum....just read it from beganing....and you will find the solution.

Click to collapse



This is a new problem. I was able to root the phone and install ROM successfully like I have mentioned but now the phone is into bootloop (this is the new problem).


----------



## kydzo (Nov 2, 2012)

alightedme said:


> Were you able to solve this problem? I am facing the same problem.

Click to collapse



A solution:

1) Power off the phone, take out the battery, and then plug it in again after a few seconds.
2) Connect the phone with charger, after the charging logo disappear, press and hold Power key about 3 seconds, release it and press Volume up right away, you will get into recovery mode...


----------



## alightedme (Nov 2, 2012)

kydzo said:


> A solution:
> 
> 1) Power off the phone, take out the battery, and then plug it in again after a few seconds.
> 2) Connect the phone with charger, after the charging logo disappear, press and hold Power key about 3 seconds, release it and press Volume up right away, you will get into recovery mode...

Click to collapse



I tried that without any success.


----------



## alightedme (Nov 2, 2012)

OK folks! I am able to find instructions to flash a phone from here - forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=733354#p733354

It solved the problem of getting stuck at booting.

I will also post detailed instructions later. Thanks!


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 3, 2012)

alightedme said:


> This is a new problem. I was able to root the phone and install ROM successfully like I have mentioned but now the phone is into bootloop (this is the new problem).

Click to collapse



It is not a new problem, i and more people have encounterd this problem. It was described in this forum. 

Extra message:

Also if people dont know exactly what their doing then dont do it. And i also have a life next to the n1 and cannot respond and read private messages every minute. I do this for free it is not my job. Please understand this thank you.


----------



## lightingboy (Nov 3, 2012)

got problem on flashing CWM recovery.
Please help.


----------



## alightedme (Nov 3, 2012)

**** Few Download Links are not working *****

**** I am creating a separate document here:http://amitbhatia.in/newman/  Refer this link for future updates. *******


Hi !

I did the following to solve the problem.

Flash the phone using instructions here - forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=733354#p733354 (for others, please understand flashing a recovery is different from flashing a phone. I had to flash the phone to get rid of bootloop problem.)

Brief instructions on flashing a phone.
A. Download the ROM (not gomers one but this one - https://www.dropbox.com/s/xptt5p5mfp4wphz/N1V1.0.7.rar
B. Open your flash tool (the same one which you have used for recovery). If you don't have the tool already, download from here: http://rapid.ufanet.ru/9569297
C. Download scatter file from here - http://get.rapid.ufanet.ru/2836fa6c...77375/6806380/MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt (this is the same file you have used for recovery. If you already have this file then there is no need to download again.)
D. Now, unzip the ROM files (in step A) and scatter file (in step C) in the same folder.
E. Open your flash tool, open the scatter file from the folder (where you have zipped all the contents).
F. Select all files except following: PRE_LOADER, DSP_BL and SEC_RO
G. Click on download, and attach the USB cable to phone and pull the battery in (same as in recovery). The process of flashing should complete in few seconds and you should see a green circle saying download OK.
H. Once you have flashed the phone, now it's the time to recover the phone using original recovery image. We will use the same scatter file but different recovery image. Download recovery image from here: http://get.rapid.ufanet.ru/2d97280a...37/newman-n1_recovery_by-BM_ported-by-sgg.img
 Rename this file to recovery.img
I. Now, copy this recovery.img and scatter file in a new folder.
K. Open your flash tool again and use the scatter file in the above mentioned folder.
L. Make sure only recovery is selected. Click on download and just after clicking "yes" pull out USB cable and pull it back in along with the battery.
M. In few seconds process should complete and you will see a green circle saying download ok.
N. That's it! You are done. Now, reboot the phone into recovery by pressing volume up + power button.

......From here onwards... you can follow gomers guide for installing an updated ROM from here : http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/72-update-v1-0-9-20-10-2012

Once, you install the latest ROM, your phone is back up in no time.

I hope it helps.

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------




lightingboy said:


> got problem on flashing CWM recovery.
> Please help.

Click to collapse



Your seem to be a driver related problem. Try loading the drivers for mediatek again.


----------



## hungbean (Nov 3, 2012)

*What about rom for N1 have Vietnamess??*

Hi U

I'm come from Vietnam and have one this phone Newman N1.

I already root and setup recovery, and now I know the Etotalk's rom have Vietnamess language. Pls help me provide this Rom!

Thanks all!


----------



## lightingboy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks alightedme for reply

right now I has CWM recovery in Chinese language. 

when I pressed download in SP flash tool and connected N1, it found N1 and continued download to 100% then got this error.

http://upic.me/i/27/60391.jpg.

I can't find Mtk device in Device manager for reinstall driver, how to?
Can I apply your method to reflash N1 to factory rom and recovery mode?


----------



## alightedme (Nov 3, 2012)

lightingboy said:


> Thanks alightedme for reply
> 
> right now I has CWM recovery in Chinese language.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try to apply my method but I am afraid you will end up with the same error message. But, you can definitely try. The message which you are seeing is related to DRAM. Are you sure that there is no problem with SD Card?


----------



## lightingboy (Nov 3, 2012)

Your method works fine. Thanks, now I'm on 1.0.9.

but A-GPS seem not working, can't specify the location when I'm in the building.
GPS works on outdoor but it's a bit slow.


----------



## nikton (Nov 3, 2012)

hello guys. I got my Newman a few days ago and since then i have some serious problems.  
The phone.come from merimobiles rooted.  I asked them to remove Chinese.Apps but they didnt. 
They told me it has Greek.language . No Greek language is available. The biggest problem is the signal.
The only way to have.one line of signal is under the transmitter. Nowhere else. I put my SIM card in my old phone (omniaIII) and.in my tablet (Ideos S7) and i have full strength of signal. When i put them in the NEWMAN. it says no network available. EVERYWHERE. 
For a week only ten minutes of good signal and this only because the.transmiterr was 10 m away. 

Could this be because.of the ROM? any ideas? 
thanks


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Nov 4, 2012)

Very much possible. Try any other ROM mentioned in the post. 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## br492 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have problem with fm radio even with the latest (moded) rom.
I get into app but it fails to start.when i scan for station from the menu (up right where there is radio settings)it finds every station at my area,but when i choose one i hear a crack sound and nothing.same if i choose another station.I had only once heard when i got the phone.then even with stock etotalk rom never heard radio again


----------



## lightingboy (Nov 4, 2012)

nikton said:


> hello guys. I got my Newman a few days ago and since then i have some serious problems.
> The phone.come from merimobiles rooted.  I asked them to remove Chinese.Apps but they didnt.
> They told me it has Greek.language . No Greek language is available. The biggest problem is the signal.
> The only way to have.one line of signal is under the transmitter. Nowhere else. I put my SIM card in my old phone (omniaIII) and.in my tablet (Ideos S7) and i have full strength of signal. When i put them in the NEWMAN. it says no network available. EVERYWHERE.
> ...

Click to collapse



It could be Rom problem or hardware defect. On rom 1.0.5 and 1.0.9, my N1 signal is still better than my iphone 3gs.

You should talk with your seller first for what could you do, before update rom by yourself.



br492 said:


> I have problem with fm radio even with the latest (moded) rom.
> I get into app but it fails to start.when i scan for station from the menu (up right where there is radio settings)it finds every station at my area,but when i choose one i hear a crack sound and nothing.same if i choose another station.I had only once heard when i got the phone.then even with stock etotalk rom never heard radio again

Click to collapse



Did you plugin the earphone? It is needed for radio antenna. if yes then your N1 really has a problem..


----------



## hairclub (Nov 4, 2012)

*Headphone volume*

Hi again,
Is it possible to encrease headphone volume?
How I can do that?
Thanks for your help


----------



## LukCPL (Nov 4, 2012)

hairclub said:


> Hi again,
> Is it possible to encrease headphone volume?
> How I can do that?
> Thanks for your help

Click to collapse



Sure, just instal Mobileuncle MTK Tools, enter engineer mode -> Audio and set new levels :good:

You can try this:

Audio - LoudSpeaker Mode - Ring
Max Vol = 150
Levels: 120 130 145 160 180 200 210

Audio - Normal Mode - Sph
Max Vol = 150
Levels: 100 120 130 135 140 145 150

Audio - Normal Mode- Mic
Levels: 100 172 172 172 172 172 172

Audio - LoudSpeaker Mode - Media
Max Vol = 150
Levels: 110 130 160 190 210 230 250

Audio - LoudSpeaker/headset mode - Sph
Max Vol = 150
Levels: 80 100 110 120 130 140 150


----------



## datalux03 (Nov 4, 2012)

*flashing ROM*

Etotalk says 'copy ROM into SD card'...but...I haven't understood yet what is sd card for newman...external, internal phone memory???
Backup old rom completed in few minutes, not 4 hours...is normal?
Ciao


----------



## hed190 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Since i installed the ROM update4.V1.0.9.20.10.2012 (4th BETA) i have problems with almost apps... they simply enter the app and give an error and i press OK and the app exits...

Someone with same Problem on NEWMAN N1???

Cumps
hed190


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 4, 2012)

hed190 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Since i installed the ROM update4.V1.0.9.20.10.2012 (4th BETA) i have problems with almost apps... they simply enter the app and give an error and i press OK and the app exits...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Before you installed this rom did you clear factory reset and cache and reinstalled your apps?


----------



## hed190 (Nov 4, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Before you installed this rom did you clear factory reset and cache and reinstalled your apps?

Click to collapse



Yes i did that, i followed the instructions

cumps 
hed190


----------



## rkadve (Nov 4, 2012)

LukCPL said:


> Sure, just instal Mobileuncle MTK Tools, enter engineer mode -> Audio and set new levels :good:
> 
> You can try this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From where can I install mobileuncle. Link please.

Edit: OK GOT IT FROM PLAYSTORE. 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sbrissia (Nov 5, 2012)

hi all;
I'm considering buying this phone. 
Can somebody confirm how is its dual sim working mode?
When I'm downloading something using the 3G SIM (SIM1), can I receive calls both on SIM1 and SIM2 ? (I don't care if the 3G gets paused when receiving the call)
Thanks!


----------



## ozp (Nov 5, 2012)

sbrissia said:


> hi all;
> Can somebody confirm how is its dual sim working mode?
> When I'm downloading something using the 3G SIM (SIM1), can I receive calls both on SIM1 and SIM2 ? (I don't care if the 3G gets paused when receiving the call)
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



both sim works. If you call the other SIM, it rings. (but I did not answered the call)

The only annoyance is when you receive a SMS at SIM2 and SIM1 is the default. Than you have to switch SIM to reply the SMS with the same SIM that received it


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 5, 2012)

ozp said:


> both sim works. If you call the other SIM, it rings. (but I did not answered the call)
> 
> The only annoyance is when you receive a SMS at SIM2 and SIM1 is the default. Than you have to switch SIM to reply the SMS with the same SIM that received it

Click to collapse



In sim management you can set allways choose which sim to send or call with.


----------



## benc999 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Power Button Menu*

I can confirm that the Power Button menu flash on the china phones Russia forum works with this ROM.

You MUST download the "ODEX_Rom" flash file. http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=798032#p798032 You have to register to download the file, but Google Translate works nicely!

Simply boot into recovery and flash and now you can reboot and boot into recovery from the power button.

All credit for Fedinsal over at the Russian forum for this. Along with Gommers, they've really helped make a decent phone turn into a great one.


----------



## cybertech (Nov 5, 2012)

The "Patch - Green led only when full charged, not when 90%.." looks good.
Can someone d/l that and have it posted here. Thanks.


----------



## benc999 (Nov 5, 2012)

cybertech said:


> The "Patch - Green led only when full charged, not when 90%.." looks good.
> Can someone d/l that and have it posted here. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Uncanny... I flashed that this morning.

Here you go...

All credits to Fedinsal at china phones ru


----------



## hed190 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey guys,

Someone having problems with apps on the ROM "update4.V1.0.9.20.10.2012 (4th BETA)"???

I'm the only one? Some feedback please!

Cumps
hed190


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 5, 2012)

*New ROM versions with some fixes*

A new ROM will be released later today trough my website.

lingfude has added the following modifications/fixes:

Changes
 - Added Reboot and Reboot to recovery to power menu (files changed: framework-res.apk, android.policy.odex)
 - Added gps.conf (for better GPS fix)
 - Added AdFree hosts to system hosts file
 - Added last version of SuperUser and SU binary
 - Changed notification Green light only when battery is 100% when charging instead of 90% (file changes: services.odex)
 - Fixed Timezones for all languages
 - Updated APN list (apns-conf.xml)
 - Updated PlayStore to last version
 - Added last version of GMail
 - Added last version of ESFileExplorer
 - Added last version of ESTaskManager

So thank him for these changes, i only deodexed his new version and added some additional languages that i found to settings.apk.


----------



## hed190 (Nov 5, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> A new ROM will be released later today trough my website.
> 
> lingfude has added the following modifications/fixes:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you think it will fix the problems i have with apps? 

so many apps don't run with the last ROM 

cumps 
hed190


----------



## benc999 (Nov 5, 2012)

hed190 said:


> Do you think it will fix the problems i have with apps?
> 
> so many apps don't run with the last ROM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried doing a full data wipe and reflashing the ROM?

What apps aren't working?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 5, 2012)

hed190 said:


> Do you think it will fix the problems i have with apps?
> 
> so many apps don't run with the last ROM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have not heard anybody complaining about apps not working so i would think no, but you can try of course.


----------



## nikton (Nov 5, 2012)

nikton said:


> hello guys. I got my Newman a few days ago and since then i have some serious problems.
> The phone.come from merimobiles rooted.  I asked them to remove Chinese.Apps but they didnt.
> They told me it has Greek.language . No Greek language is available. The biggest problem is the signal.
> The only way to have.one line of signal is under the transmitter. Nowhere else. I put my SIM card in my old phone (omniaIII) and.in my tablet (Ideos S7) and i have full strength of signal. When i put them in the NEWMAN. it says no network available. EVERYWHERE.
> ...

Click to collapse



did anyone had the same problem; any ideas;


----------



## hed190 (Nov 5, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> A new ROM will be released later today trough my website.
> 
> lingfude has added the following modifications/fixes:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





benc999 said:


> Have you tried doing a full data wipe and reflashing the ROM?
> 
> What apps aren't working?

Click to collapse



Humm so many but most inportant MobileUncle tools, 
when i enter in engineer mode(MTK) he gave me an error and close, 
cameramx when i try to erase a photo he give me an error too. 
There are others that gave me error but i don't remember right now :S

cumps
hed190


----------



## benc999 (Nov 5, 2012)

hed190 said:


> Humm so many but most inportant MobileUncle tools,
> when i enter in engineer mode(MTK) he gave me an error and close,
> cameramx when i try to erase a photo he give me an error too.
> There are others that gave me error but i don't remember right now :S
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you flashed the MTKTools file from Gommers' site before installing from the Play Store?

I'm downloading Camera MX now to see if I get similar issues....

Just took two pics of my desktop and managed to delete them... so I can only think you didn't do a full wipe before flashing the ROM.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 5, 2012)

benc999 said:


> Have you flashed the MTKTools file from Gommers' site before installing from the Play Store?
> 
> I'm downloading Camera MX now to see if I get similar issues....
> 
> Just took two pics of my desktop and managed to delete them... so I can only think you didn't do a full wipe before flashing the ROM.

Click to collapse



The are certain apps that have problems with the N1 framework, i also have problems with the newest version of the facebook app. The older version works perfectly.


----------



## LukCPL (Nov 5, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> A new ROM will be released later today trough my website.
> 
> lingfude has added the following modifications/fixes:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any chance for a script that instals just the changes (or at least location of files to exchange) ??


----------



## hed190 (Nov 5, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> The are certain apps that have problems with the N1 framework, i also have problems with the newest version of the facebook app. The older version works perfectly.

Click to collapse



I also have problems with Facebook too!

Cumps
hed190


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 5, 2012)

hed190 said:


> I also have problems with Facebook too!
> 
> Cumps
> hed190

Click to collapse



The facebook that was preinstalled does not have problems.

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------




LukCPL said:


> Any chance for a script that instals just the changes (or at least location of files to exchange) ??

Click to collapse



If you make an backup of your rom you can install the new one and then recover your DATA. Than you dont lose anything.

My new ROM is deodexed so it is not possible to just load some files, in the future it is possible once the deodexed ROM is installed.

Here you go the new deodexed ROM:

Deodexed ROM v5


----------



## lingfude (Nov 5, 2012)

hed190 said:


> Humm so many but most inportant MobileUncle tools,
> when i enter in engineer mode(MTK) he gave me an error and close,
> cameramx when i try to erase a photo he give me an error too.
> There are others that gave me error but i don't remember right now :S
> ...

Click to collapse



I confirm that MobileUncle tools and all other applications work fine with Gommers and my ROM.

Before you flash the new ROM wipe data and cache from recovery.


----------



## cybertech (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello gommers1978,

After installing this Deodexed ROM v5 do I still require to do this ?
Bigger internal storage by eliminating internal SD storage
(fix the storage size to 2,5GB and no SD partition)


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 5, 2012)

cybertech said:


> Hello gommers1978,
> 
> After installing this Deodexed ROM v5 do I still require to do this ?
> Bigger internal storage by eliminating internal SD storage
> (fix the storage size to 2,5GB and no SD partition)

Click to collapse



If you want it then yes.


----------



## LukCPL (Nov 5, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> If you make an backup of your rom you can install the new one and then recover your DATA. Than you dont lose anything.
> 
> My new ROM is deodexed so it is not possible to just load some files, in the future it is possible once the deodexed ROM is installed.

Click to collapse



Thx, but I prefered to instal the changes to the 'old' ROM, so I did that (Russian friends have all the updates :good was faster than backup->instal->restore


----------



## lingfude (Nov 5, 2012)

LukCPL said:


> Thx, but I prefered to instal the changes to the 'old' ROM, so I did that (Russian friends have all the updates :good was faster than backup->instal->restore

Click to collapse



If you want the rest of updates just add/replace these files:
- /system/etc/gps.conf
- /system/etc/hosts
- /system/etc/apns-conf.xml
- /system/app/SuperUser.apk and /system/xbin/su
- /system/app/Settings.apk (Fixed Timezones for all languages)
- /system/app/PlayStore.apk
- /system/app/GMail.apk
- /system/app/ESFileExplorer.apk
- /system/app/ESTaskManager.apk

Don't forget to set the right permissions for each file.


----------



## fcsabika (Nov 5, 2012)

When I use a flashlight app, then the camera led is very weak.
I have already tried many flashlight apps.
But when I take a photo with the camera app then the led is a lot stronger.
And when I record a video using the camera app, the led is the same weak as with flashlight apps.
So the led is only strong when I am taking photos, in all other cases it is weak.
Why?
Can it be adjusted somehow?


----------



## LukCPL (Nov 5, 2012)

lingfude said:


> If you want the rest of updates just add/replace these files:
> - /system/etc/gps.conf
> - /system/etc/hosts
> - /system/etc/apns-conf.xml
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx I already did that, I'm not a noob haha


----------



## br492 (Nov 5, 2012)

*resinig using*

with latest rom mobile uncle is ok,greek language is very good.Someone to check speed when downloading from play store.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 6, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> If you want it then yes.

Click to collapse



gommers, thank you for you great effort putting together the ROM. You really have made a lot of work on this! :good:
Also do you think JB will be available for the Newman?


----------



## br492 (Nov 6, 2012)

one question:is it necessery to use setcpu or simillar apps with latest rom?


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 6, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> gommers, thank you for you great effort putting together the ROM. You really have made a lot of work on this! :good:
> Also do you think JB will be available for the Newman?

Click to collapse



Etotalk claims JB is currently in development for the Newman N1.


----------



## cybertech (Nov 6, 2012)

lingfude said:


> If you want the rest of updates just add/replace these files:
> - /system/etc/gps.conf
> - /system/etc/hosts
> - /system/etc/apns-conf.xml
> ...

Click to collapse



Just wondering, if only these few files to be updated, must as well build one patch or
update zip instead of a new ROM v5 to be flashed. Is there any differences between
these two methods?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## Carterkreg (Nov 6, 2012)

*Problem with opening Setings/Display menu in Czech language (v4 and v5)*

Hi,
Another proud owner of our beloved Newman here!

In the first place, I would like to thanks Gommers (lingfude too ofc) for his excelent work: Thanks man, your work is very much appreciated!

But I think there is little problem with czech language - As title suggests I cant reach Display menu with Czech on - phone just shows the app settings stopped working (but in Czech ofc), can someone try&confirm this issue?   

It doesnt really bother me, I am fine with English ... but... you know ... 

Thanks


----------



## mirzasila (Nov 6, 2012)

Received my N1 from etotalk yesterday (paid 70€ customs fee... ). I haven't encountered any problems with etotalk ROM v 1.09 so far. In my opinion phone has solid build quality and it feels very good. Only small issue I have spotted  that my menu button (three line button on the left) has a slightly dimmed backlight on the first line but this is hardly noticeable.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 6, 2012)

mirzasila said:


> Received my N1 from etotalk yesterday (paid 70€ customs fee... ). I haven't encountered any problems with etotalk ROM v 1.09 so far. In my opinion phone has solid build quality and it feels very good. Only small issue I have spotted  that my menu button (three line button on the left) has a slightly dimmed backlight on the first line but this is hardly noticeable.

Click to collapse



Thats normal.

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




Carterkreg said:


> Hi,
> Another proud owner of our beloved Newman here!
> 
> In the first place, I would like to thanks Gommers (lingfude too ofc) for his excelent work: Thanks man, your work is very much appreciated!
> ...

Click to collapse



The Czech translations for that part are not in the translation files im afraid then.


----------



## hed190 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I've installed the update5.V1.0.9.05.11.2012 Deodexed and i don't have problems, just today i had to uninstall updates from facebook because it crashed every time.

But no more problems to report.

Thanks a lot to Gommers and Lingfude

Cumps
hed190


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 6, 2012)

hed190 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've installed the update5.V1.0.9.05.11.2012 Deodexed and i don't have problems, just today i had to uninstall updates from facebook because it crashed every time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice 2 hear that your probs are gone.


----------



## hungbean (Nov 6, 2012)

*Rom mutilanguage with Vietnamese*

Hello Gome

Pls help me find Rom Mutilanguage for N1 have Vietnamese :fingers-crossed:

Many thanks!


----------



## alberto23 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Gommers,

Nice job! Werkt geweldig!

Just a couple of questions:

1. The screen brightness changes kinda weird. Had the same problem with the stock rom. Do you recognize this problem?
2. Any updates regarding the last 7 digits of the phone numbers?
3. Is it possible to integrate the CallRecorder Kernel Fix?

If you need a mirror for your downloads, let me know 

Keep up the good work!

Ciao,

Alberto


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 6, 2012)

hungbean said:


> Hello Gome
> 
> Pls help me find Rom Mutilanguage for N1 have Vietnamese :fingers-crossed:
> 
> Many thanks!

Click to collapse



You have to have vietnamese language packs.

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------




alberto23 said:


> Hi Gommers,
> 
> Nice job! Werkt geweldig!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Sometimes i have this 2 but no fix yet
2. Have tried allot to fix this, it is a problem with country code numbers.

Have tried editing framework.jar and mediatek-framework.jar but still no suc6.

3. Have not look in to this can do that once CID problem is finally fixed.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 6, 2012)

gommers1978, even my Companionlink works now!!! :good:  Thanks again for your great work!!


----------



## keiser1080 (Nov 6, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> A new ROM will be released later today trough my website.
> 
> lingfude has added the following modifications/fixes:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



first of all thanks for your work.
gps.conf is  configured for wish contry ?
It is possible to add the fix for the touch bouton ?



nikton said:


> did anyone had the same problem; any ideas;

Click to collapse



What is the network band used by your phone provider?


----------



## mirzasila (Nov 6, 2012)

When I make a call and the call connects, my phone  vibrates. Is it possible to turn off that feature?


----------



## Nastheone (Nov 6, 2012)

I just received my N1. I use your last rom, it is very good, thank you! I have just one problem, the compass is doesn't work too good. Has any idea to fix it?

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dfuujin (Nov 6, 2012)

gommers thank for all your work, Flashing CWM recovery link doesn't work. could you restore it? thanks!!!!


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 6, 2012)

dfuujin said:


> gommers thank for all your work, Flashing CWM recovery link doesn't work. could you restore it? thanks!!!!

Click to collapse



Works from here.

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




mirzasila said:


> When I make a call and the call connects, my phone  vibrates. Is it possible to turn off that feature?

Click to collapse



I also found this annoying so i allready removed it from phone.apk will post link tomorrow.


----------



## lingfude (Nov 6, 2012)

keiser1080 said:


> first of all thanks for your work.
> gps.conf is  configured for wish contry ?

Click to collapse



gps.conf it's configured to Europe.


----------



## rkadve (Nov 7, 2012)

ExDialer is very good. Has swipe to call and message feature. Search also works perfectly. If someone can could integrate Video call feature, option to select/change SIM from notification whenever stock dialer is opened and call logs with SIM name, it would be perfect for our N1.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 7, 2012)

*CID fix and phone without vibrate on anwser*

Here you go:

CID Fix etc.

With special thanks to Lingfude and Bruno for the CID fix!!

Also have put in Contacts.apk with fix because on my phone it crashed when entering groups in contacts.

There are 2 files on the above link, one with CID and contacts fix only and 1 with also the do not vibrate on anwser fix.


----------



## nikton (Nov 7, 2012)

keiser1080 said:


> What is the network band used by your phone provider?

Click to collapse



3G Network. VODAFONE. 900-1800-2100 I think....


----------



## stachu1962 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Order of upadtes instalation*

Gommers, a quick question. After flashing CWM recovery should I first flash update 4.V1.0.9.20.10.2012 beta with necessary steps: 
"- Select Wipe data/factory reset
- select Wipe cache partition
- Go to Advanced --> Wipe dalvik cache"
AND THEN to flash the update - update5.V1.0.9.05.11.2012Deodexed (without wiping cache partition etc) 

OR can I (having CWM recovery) just flash update 5? Then what about wiping cache partition and so on...?

Thank you for your hard work and patience with amateurs like me 

Stachu


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 7, 2012)

stachu1962 said:


> Gommers, a quick question. After flashing CWM recovery should I first flash update 4.V1.0.9.20.10.2012 beta with necessary steps:
> "- Select Wipe data/factory reset
> - select Wipe cache partition
> - Go to Advanced --> Wipe dalvik cache"
> ...

Click to collapse



You can flash v5 directly but your whole system will be wiped so all you settings etc are gone.

What you can do is make a backup first with CWM choose backup format tar and then recover only data after the update v5. (menu backup and restore --> advanced restore)


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## benc999 (Nov 7, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> CID Fix etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True legend! This was the one thing that was seriously bugging me! Can't wait to patch these when I get home

Thanks again for all your hard work!


----------



## kuts (Nov 7, 2012)

Thx gommers for all you do !!! Your are like a God for us 

Will you include this fix in your next Rom? Because i dont received my Newman yet and i would like to install all fixes in one time with a final Rom.


----------



## Srdondo (Nov 7, 2012)

I heard it's like MIUI, but not as fluid.

Sent from my NookColor using xda app-developers app


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 7, 2012)

kuts said:


> Thx gommers for all you do !!! Your are like a God for us
> 
> Will you include this fix in your next Rom? Because i dont received my Newman yet and i would like to install all fixes in one time with a final Rom.

Click to collapse



I am not the only one doing the work, also thank lingfude for fixes and help. And Bruno for CID fix solution.

Yes I will create a new ROM with all the fixes included soon.


----------



## Nastheone (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi gommers,
Can you put a compass fix in your next ROM?
Thank You for your work!

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kra_ppo (Nov 7, 2012)

*ROM FIX requests*

@gommers1978:

button patch - fix for softbutton lights (let them still glowing while display is on)

Beatsaudio Patch - better sound

thank you for you excellent work!
k.


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 7, 2012)

Got mine from Etotalk with CWM 6.0.1.2 on it. I assume I can flash your ROM like any other ROM and don't need to do anything else?


----------



## keiser1080 (Nov 8, 2012)

kra_ppo said:


> @gommers1978:
> 
> button patch - fix for softbutton lights (let them still glowing while display is on)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I need also the button patch


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 8, 2012)

*Have to reboot after charging*

Hi, did any one else experience that it's not possible to make or receive a call after leaving the phone on charging for a while? 
I have to reboot it every time I have charged it, be it through the USB or the wall charger. 
I'm using only one SIM card could that be the problem? 
Is there any way to turn off one of the SIM slots so it won't look for another SIM card and display a small error icon on the screen that there's no second SIM card?


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 8, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> Hi, did any one else experience that it's not possible to make or receive a call after leaving the phone on charging for a while?
> I have to reboot it every time I have charged it, be it through the USB or the wall charger.
> I'm using only one SIM card could that be the problem?
> Is there any way to turn off one of the SIM slots so it won't look for another SIM card and display a small error icon on the screen that there's no second SIM card?

Click to collapse



I did not have this problem, is your sim inserted in the first sim slot?


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 8, 2012)

Gommers do you have an ETA for your new ROM? Wondering if I should wait a bit for your new version to come out or try the current one. Will I be able to dirty flash the new one over the old one?

Oh and do you know how I can seperate ringer from notification sound? Now it's just a single volume setting.


----------



## pwel (Nov 8, 2012)

*effect of ROMS on battery life*

Hello, can anyone comment on the effect of the ROMS on the battery life? In the beginning there were some people suggesting that the battery life is poor.
Could anyone comment on this? How is battery life?


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 8, 2012)

Tsurany said:


> Gommers do you have an ETA for your new ROM? Wondering if I should wait a bit for your new version to come out or try the current one. Will I be able to dirty flash the new one over the old one?
> 
> Oh and do you know how I can seperate ringer from notification sound? Now it's just a single volume setting.

Click to collapse



I am currently adding some fixes like:

Wallpaper picker is fixed, add light fix (button lights on when screen is on) by back37 on russian forum.

Extra language fixes in phone and contacts portugese language by lingfude.

Also i am looking to change the phone and contacts apperance.

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------




kra_ppo said:


> @gommers1978:
> 
> button patch - fix for softbutton lights (let them still glowing while display is on)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




1. will be in new ROM
2. why not install Beatsaudio your self? 

P.S. i have added Awesome beats patch to the rom by ...Awesome...

I will not add more because it supposed to be an clean ROM extra additions you can add your self.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 8, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> I did not have this problem, is your sim inserted in the first sim slot?

Click to collapse



Thanks gommers. Yes it's inserted in the first... and all of a sudden when I woke up this morning I didn't have to reboot this time ...
Thanks for your answer.


----------



## lingfude (Nov 8, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> I'm using only one SIM card could that be the problem?
> Is there any way to turn off one of the SIM slots so it won't look for another SIM card and display a small error icon on the screen that there's no second SIM card?

Click to collapse



I'm also using only one SIM and I'm looking for a Mod to turn off SIM2 slot if no card inserted.


----------



## wechselstrom (Nov 8, 2012)

*battery indicator*

@gommers1978:

Your ROM is very great. Thank you for your work! :good:

I've one request: can you please make the battery indicator (with percentage indicator) make smaller? Currently it takes a lot of space in the status bar. Thank you.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 8, 2012)

wechselstrom said:


> @gommers1978:
> 
> Your ROM is very great. Thank you for your work! :good:
> 
> I've one request: can you please make the battery indicator (with percentage indicator) make smaller? Currently it takes a lot of space in the status bar. Thank you.

Click to collapse



This is personal request, in my opinion percentage is good like this.


----------



## rkadve (Nov 8, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> I am currently adding some fixes like:
> 
> Also i am looking to change the phone and contacts apperance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## benc999 (Nov 8, 2012)

I managed to change the battery icons using the great tool, Tickle My Android

It works by modifying a couple of files (SystemUI.apk and framework-res.apk). Its all done on the latest Gommers ROM - if there is demand I could post them for download, but purely at the user's own risk!


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Last ROM for now*

I will post a for now Final ROM on my website with some minor fixes, i want to use my phone for the purpose that i bought it for (using 2 SIM cards in one phone) when i am modding all the time i can not use the phone. So i decided to gather REAL bugs and i will fix them in time. If someone has created or modded something i can put it in a new ROM later (if you send me the files), but for now i will spend some more time on my real job and in the evenings enjoy my free time 

Link: Link to "final" ROM for now


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## benc999 (Nov 8, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> I will post a for now Final ROM on my website with some minor fixes, i want to use my phone for the purpose that i bought it for (using 2 SIM cards in one phone) when i am modding all the time i can not use the phone. So i decided to gather REAL bugs and i will fix them in time. If someone has created or modded something i can put it in a new ROM later (if you send me the files), but for now i will spend some more time on my real job and in the evenings enjoy my free time
> 
> Link: COMING ONCE FILE IS UPLOADED

Click to collapse



I think keep your final ROM as vanilla as possible. Once its done, I'll do some battery mods and some instructions on how to flash them.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 8, 2012)

I will post a for now Final ROM on my website with some minor fixes, i want to use my phone for the purpose that i bought it for (using 2 SIM cards in one phone) when i am modding all the time i can not use the phone. So i decided to gather REAL bugs and i will fix them in time. If someone has created or modded something i can put it in a new ROM later (if you send me the files), but for now i will spend some more time on my real job and in the evenings enjoy my free time 


Link: Link to "final" ROM for now


----------



## troorl (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi.

Does anybody know, how to play 720p mkv on this device? Does it support hardware decoding? I tried MX Player, but it was too laggy.


----------



## lingfude (Nov 8, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> I'm using only one SIM card could that be the problem?
> Is there any way to turn off one of the SIM slots so it won't look for another SIM card and display a small error icon on the screen that there's no second SIM card?

Click to collapse





lingfude said:


> I'm also using only one SIM and I'm looking for a Mod to turn off SIM2 slot if no card inserted.

Click to collapse



Hi,

For those who want hide the signal bars of the NO SIM inserted:

edit the /system/build.prop
*find this line*

```
ro.operator.optr=OP02
```
*change to*

```
ro.operator.optr=OP01
```

restart the phone.

Special thanks to *Bruno (bgcngm)*.

After restarting if this error appears "android.process.media has stopped" goto Application Manager and clear data and force stopped download manager and media storage.


----------



## hairclub (Nov 8, 2012)

*QUESTION*

Hi all
After done update V6  rear cam area is  WARM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Does anyone got the same problem?


----------



## lingfude (Nov 9, 2012)

*TIP*

If anyone needs an *free* multilanguage application to manage contacts, sms, organizer, backup applications and files, screenshots, control phone from PC and much more here it is MyPhoneExplorer.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 9, 2012)

hairclub said:


> Hi all
> After done update V6  rear cam area is  WARM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Does anyone got the same problem?

Click to collapse



Only when charging but that was also in the original ROM. So no i dont see any difference, i also did not change any files that can cause this.


----------



## wechselstrom (Nov 9, 2012)

benc999 said:


> I managed to change the battery icons using the great tool, Tickle My Android
> 
> It works by modifying a couple of files (SystemUI.apk and framework-res.apk). Its all done on the latest Gommers ROM - if there is demand I could post them for download, but purely at the user's own risk!

Click to collapse



That looks really nice. I would appreciate it if you post the files for download and if you explain how it works.


----------



## seventech (Nov 9, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Only when charging but that was also in the original ROM. So no i dont see any difference, i also did not change any files that can cause this.

Click to collapse



Hi gommers1978

My device is warm too after flash v6. I believe it is something related to the cpu governor is not reducing the CPU clock.

Please tell me, whats the difference between the hybrid and ondemand governor ?


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 9, 2012)

seventech said:


> Hi gommers1978
> 
> My device is warm too after flash v6. I believe it is something related to the cpu governor is not reducing the CPU clock.
> 
> Please tell me, whats the difference between the hybrid and ondemand governor ?

Click to collapse



I did not change anything in the v6 regarding CPU??

I also use setCPU myself.

CPU Govenor explained


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 9, 2012)

What are your setCPU settings? I let setCPU autodetect and I can choose between ondemand, userspace, powersave, hybrid en performance. Currently put it on ondemand but conservative seems preffered.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 9, 2012)

Tsurany said:


> What are your setCPU settings? I let setCPU autodetect and I can choose between ondemand, userspace, powersave, hybrid en performance. Currently put it on ondemand but conservative seems preffered.

Click to collapse



I use ondemand with different profiles

I have also created an update.zip for people who want transparent settings and phone. Will post it on my website soon.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Transparent theme*

Transparent theme


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 9, 2012)

Will check it out tonight, gonna flash it then. Hope the GPS will be a bit better then with the Etotalk rom, it's kinda dissapointing.


----------



## alightedme (Nov 9, 2012)

*GPS does not work in roaming*

Has anyone faced the same issue?


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 9, 2012)

lingfude said:


> Hi,
> 
> For those who want hide the signal bars of the NO SIM inserted:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for stupid question, but when you say "goto Application Manager" do you mean the menu "Apps" in the Settings Menu? I went there but couldn't find the "download manager". So I reverted back "ro.operator.optr=OP02" beacuse I was getting the annoying message "android.process.media has stopped". But where can I find the "download manager"?


----------



## seventech (Nov 9, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> I did not change anything in the v6 regarding CPU??
> 
> I also use setCPU myself.
> 
> CPU Govenor explained

Click to collapse



In this link dos not contains the Hybrid Governor


----------



## lingfude (Nov 9, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> Sorry for stupid question, but when you say "goto Application Manager" do you mean the menu "Apps" in the Settings Menu? I went there but couldn't find the "download manager". So I reverted back "ro.operator.optr=OP02" beacuse I was getting the annoying message "android.process.media has stopped". But where can I find the "download manager"?

Click to collapse



Press the menu key (three bars) select "Manage apps" and shearch for "Download Manager" and "Media Storage", then open each one and select "Clear data".


----------



## benc999 (Nov 9, 2012)

Battery Icon Mod attached - just flash through CWM, Stupidly, I took the screenshot whilst the phone was on charge, but there is a battery percentage meter where the charging icon is.

The rest is just Apex Launcher and an Xperia theme found on the market!


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 9, 2012)

*marriage datingG*



lingfude said:


> Press the menu key (three bars) select "Manage apps" and shearch for "Download Manager" and "Media Storage", then open each one and select "Clear data".

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick reply! OK the annoying message is gone, and that little icon to the right which showed a crossed over second SIM card which is great. The only thing that's showing up when I reboot or power up the telephone is a small triangle icon with an exclamation mark that it couldn't find a second SIM. Is it how it's suppose to behave, that I will get the information about the second SIM missing each time I reboot? It's not that annoying since I can click it "away"....


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## rkadve (Nov 10, 2012)

Why do most of the apps show such message? 


Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Evil_Mind (Nov 10, 2012)

rkadve said:


> View attachment 1470579
> 
> Why do most of the apps show such message?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Do you the the stock ROM or Gommers' one?

I saw it in one app page when using the stock Rom, but it disappeared when i changed it

(Just received the phone yesterday  )


----------



## pacaliciosu (Nov 10, 2012)

Hy. everyone.
I receved my N1 yestarday, an allredy I am a little disapointed of it.
It get freez when I am using camera . I have tryed a videocall at skype and messenger, and in both case it was freez when I tryed to go back in menu. I pull out the batery and ''resolve '' the issue.
*Because I do not know anything about android , can anyone to make a little tutorial with how to root and how to instal a new rom? and also what soft should I use?*
I read all this thread but with no knowlidge about android ...is very hard 
For cvm and usb I have tryed driver from zopo300 ( I have win 7 /64 )but with no succes.( at work )
I will change my laptop os to xp ( at home ) and I will try again.
Another problem I have is with contacts. With country prefix it not recognize the incoming numbers
Wifi is wonderfull , hot spot is wonderfull, and 3G is working on umts very fine.and very fast ( I can see online hd streaming very smooth )
The battery drain pretty fast, but it is not concludent because I play with it a lot ( wifi, bt, 3G , programs...etc.)
Allso , for gps , I see a thread here ( I will study it ) on XDA, but I want to ask what soft do you use ( for europe in special )
And the last question, for grate developers guys ,  wich  are the ''must have'' programs for this model. I installed some from market but there are not full working or have compatibilities issue...

Many thanks to all guys who keep this thread '' live and usefull ''


----------



## jerober (Nov 10, 2012)

*Etotalk N1 ordering Issue*

Hello All,

First, I would like to apologise in advance to post this here but I saw that some of you already pruchase the phone from Etotalk, that is why I am asking for advise.

I ordered on the 20/10 a N1 from thgis company and on the 27 they told me it was shipped from HK Post but the tracking number was not active. I waited a few days and still no info. 
Then, on the 5/11 still no info so I contacted them back and one day after on the 6/11, they told me they did not shipped it with HK post but now with Singapore Post!!
And the problem now is when I tried to track the package on Singpost, the status is"INFORMATION RECEIVED" since the 01/11/12 !!!

I am starting to think that they did not ship the product yet (maybe because of availability) and they are lying a bit to me.

What do you think about this, did you already experience such issue with them? or such issue with carrier change?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nastheone (Nov 10, 2012)

jerober said:


> Hello All,
> 
> First, I would like to apologise in advance to post this here but I saw that some of you already pruchase the phone from Etotalk, that is why I am asking for advise.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ordered my N1 from etotalk with singpost. I ordered it 07/10 and i received it 05/11.
Wait a few more days.


----------



## rkadve (Nov 10, 2012)

jerober said:


> Hello All,
> 
> First, I would like to apologise in advance to post this here but I saw that some of you already pruchase the phone from Etotalk, that is why I am asking for advise.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In am from India, I got it inside 3 days from Etotalk. I had opted for Blue dart.
Looks like there may be a shortage, which colour have you ordered? I think only black is available. 
Chat with them on Skype, you will get answers. 
Good luck. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pacaliciosu (Nov 10, 2012)

....And I found another issue
On first sim I have only umts 3g network, and on sim 2 I have only voice GSM.
When I have voice call ( second sim active ) the first sim is stopping. an I have no internet.
When call is end, the connection of first sim is comming back.
Is this a hrdware problem or a software problem?
I have seen that because I use first sim + wifi to make a hot spot and every time when I receve a voice call, the internet is of.


----------



## alightedme (Nov 10, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Transparent theme

Click to collapse



Hi Gomers,

I applied update v6 on top of v4. Then I restored the ROM and what's happened .... that v4 is restored with all the apps and v6 is gone. Have I done something wrong?


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 10, 2012)

alightedme said:


> Hi Gomers,
> 
> I applied update v6 on top of v4. Then I restored the ROM and what's happened .... that v4 is restored with all the apps and v6 is gone. Have I done something wrong?

Click to collapse



You must only restore data, not the whole backup.


----------



## lingfude (Nov 10, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! OK the annoying message is gone, and that little icon to the right which showed a crossed over second SIM card which is great. The only thing that's showing up when I reboot or power up the telephone is a small triangle icon with an exclamation mark that it couldn't find a second SIM. Is it how it's suppose to behave, that I will get the information about the second SIM missing each time I reboot? It's not that annoying since I can click it "away"....

Click to collapse



You are right this is the normal behavior.

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------




pacaliciosu said:


> ....And I found another issue
> On first sim I have only umts 3g network, and on sim 2 I have only voice GSM.
> When I have voice call ( second sim active ) the first sim is stopping. an I have no internet.
> When call is end, the connection of first sim is comming back.
> ...

Click to collapse



No this is not a hardware or software problem.
These type of phone works like that, if you receive a call on SIM2 the internet connection on SIM1 stops and comes back when call is ended.


----------



## wechselstrom (Nov 10, 2012)

benc999 said:


> Battery Icon Mod attached - just flash through CWM, [...]

Click to collapse



Thank you. Do you also have a zip to go back to standard setting, which can be flash through CWM?


----------



## kra_ppo (Nov 10, 2012)

This is not an issue - it's a feature!


----------



## pacaliciosu (Nov 10, 2012)

kra_ppo said:


> This is not an issue - it's a feature!

Click to collapse



Thank's. That's means I ''resolved'' a problem.
It is a little annoing to lose internet conection at laptop every time when I receve a voice call, but I an deal with it  .

About a little tutorial for how to root this phone and how to put another ROM .....???
I ask because I don't know if it is the same to all android mtk phones. 
I find an tutorial at zopo300 but I am afride to brake my phone. Do you know if it is the same way to do that?

Many thank's .


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 10, 2012)

Tried to flash last night, got a build prop error. Checked with root explorer, both are "N1" as they should be. Got the phone from Etotalk with their custom rom, think something is wrong there, but what?


----------



## alightedme (Nov 10, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> You must only restore data, not the whole backup.

Click to collapse



ok got it. Under CWM, I went to back up and restore > advanced restore > "selected date" > restore data

I was able to upgrade.

after upgrading, I am finding phone is getting hotter when I use MKtools and even during normal usage it is much hotter as compared to before.


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 10, 2012)

Tsurany said:


> Tried to flash last night, got a build prop error. Checked with root explorer, both are "N1" as they should be. Got the phone from Etotalk with their custom rom, think something is wrong there, but what?

Click to collapse



Solved it 

http://forums.androidcentral.com/optimus-v-rooting-roms-hacks/182438-solved-assert-failed.html


----------



## Loupák (Nov 10, 2012)

*Battery issue*

After flashing gommers rom (update6) my phone is on charger for more than 5 hours and its still not fully charged (about 86 % done). Anyone else encountered the same problem? Any idea how to solve this? Thanks


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 10, 2012)

Loupák said:


> After flashing gommers rom (update6) my phone is on charger for more than 5 hours and its still not fully charged (about 86 % done). Anyone else encountered the same problem? Any idea how to solve this? Thanks

Click to collapse



After changing roms you must always clear battery stats.

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




alightedme said:


> ok got it. Under CWM, I went to back up and restore > advanced restore > "selected date" > restore data
> 
> I was able to upgrade.
> 
> after upgrading, I am finding phone is getting hotter when I use MKtools and even during normal usage it is much hotter as compared to before.

Click to collapse



I think the heating up is caused by the lights on with display fix. Will look into this soon.


----------



## kra_ppo (Nov 10, 2012)

In which slot should I put my simcard (only talk/SMS - no G3)? Slot G or W? 

Gesendet von meinem N1 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wechselstrom (Nov 10, 2012)

kra_ppo said:


> In which slot should I put my simcard (only talk/SMS - no G3)? Slot G or W?

Click to collapse



G is for GPRS only, W is for UMTS/HSDPA

Another question:


> - Added AdFree hosts to system hosts file

Click to collapse



I prefer to install AdAway. Collides it with the AdFree hosts files which are integrated in the ROM?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## pacaliciosu (Nov 10, 2012)

kra_ppo said:


> In which slot should I put my simcard (only talk/SMS - no G3)? Slot G or W?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem N1 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because it works g+g, and w+g ,  it dont matter. But preferable if you have N1 then use sim 2 wich is only for gsm.
Also, you shoud define only your band of carrier. In that way you will save battery and processor usage.


----------



## alightedme (Nov 10, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> After changing roms you must always clear battery stats.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Other things:

I am installing my apps again after update to v6 because google maps stopped working after intalling from rom.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 10, 2012)

alightedme said:


> Other things:
> 
> I am installing my apps again after update to v6 because google maps stopped working after intalling from rom.

Click to collapse



Dont have any problems with apps.


----------



## Patanol (Nov 10, 2012)

*Tutorial*



pacaliciosu said:


> Thank's. That's means I ''resolved'' a problem.
> It is a little annoing to lose internet conection at laptop every time when I receve a voice call, but I an deal with it  .
> 
> About a little tutorial for how to root this phone and how to put another ROM .....???
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if it will help you but you should check up the link below. Try google translate, I have composed a tutorial for my friends, hope it will help you. (PS: "remove" in the tutorial means "unzip")

http://forum.donanimhaber.com/m_66793438/mpage_1/key_/tm.htm

If you get an error in online google translate, try google translate add-on in chrome.


----------



## cybertech (Nov 11, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> After changing roms you must always clear battery stats.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am also notice the back warmer than previous ROM prior to update6.
If really caused by "button lights on when screen is on" fix, any way we can
revert just this back to previous state? For me, I don't really need the button lights
to be on when screen is on.
Battery charging take forever to reach 100%, will try Clear Battery Stats method.


----------



## Evil_Mind (Nov 11, 2012)

Loupák said:


> After flashing gommers rom (update6) my phone is on charger for more than 5 hours and its still not fully charged (about 86 % done). Anyone else encountered the same problem? Any idea how to solve this? Thanks

Click to collapse



I've been having this as well, 

just wiped battery stats, we'll see if it helps..

short guide how to do this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1517044


----------



## alightedme (Nov 11, 2012)

lingfude said:


> If you want the rest of updates just add/replace these files:
> - /system/etc/gps.conf
> - /system/etc/hosts
> - /system/etc/apns-conf.xml
> ...

Click to collapse



How can I replace these files using windows 7? Is there any other method to replace these files with the latest ones?


----------



## cybertech (Nov 11, 2012)

Evil_Mind said:


> I've been having this as well,
> 
> just wiped battery stats, we'll see if it helps..
> 
> short guide how to do this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1517044

Click to collapse



Alright I have pasted the steps here:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Charge the phone (100%)
2. Wipe battery stats
3. Reboot the phone
4. Now use the phone until the battery has gone from 100% to 0% (when the battery reaches 0%, it will turn off by itself)
5. Now charge the phone 100% again without interruptions (don't even touch it)
When battery level has reached 100% (not 99%), you may use your phone again.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A rather tedious procedures to follow, I will skip that for time being.


----------



## alightedme (Nov 11, 2012)

*Strange Problem with GPS*

My GPS has stopped working. Although, when I go to YGPS (under mobile uncle tools) I can see 10 satellites but when I open Google Maps it is unable to fetch the location. 

Under LocationBasedService (mobile uncle tools) I am unable to view any satellites when I test the GPS.

I have tried enabling Power GPS search too but no avail .. GPS still won't work. 

GPS only worked once when I updated to v6 and downloaded Google Maps afresh. At that time, Google Maps pinpointed the location in one minute. At that time, I was able to view satellites under LocationBasedService. However, in the morning it stopped working.


Any ideas?


Contents of gps.conf (under /system/etc)


**************************************************************************************************************************************
NTP_SERVER=europe.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=0.europe.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=1.europe.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=2.europe.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=3.europe.pool.ntp.org
XTRA_SERVER_1=http://xtra1.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
XTRA_SERVER_2=http://xtra2.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
XTRA_SERVER_3=http://xtra3.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin

# DEBUG LEVELS: 0 - none, 1 - Error, 2 - Warning, 3 - Info
# 4 - Debug, 5 - Verbose
DEBUG_LEVEL = 5

# Intermediate position report, 1=enable, 0=disable
INTERMEDIATE_POS=1

# Accuracy threshold for intermediate positions
# less accurate positions are ignored, 0 for passing all positions
ACCURACY_THRES=0

################################
##### AGPS server settings #####
################################

# FOR SUPL SUPPORT, set the following
# SUPL_HOST=supl.host.com or IP
# SUPL_PORT=1234
SUPL_HOST=supl.google.com
SUPL_PORT=7276

# FOR C2K PDE SUPPORT, set the following
# C2K_HOST=c2k.pde.com or IP
# C2K_PORT=1234

#################################
##### 	EXTRA SETTINGS		#####
#################################

# Wiper (wifi positioning), 1=enable, 0=disable
ENABLE_WIPER=1

#################################
##### AGPS Carrier settings #####
#################################
CURRENT_CARRIER=common
DEFAULT_AGPS_ENABLE=TRUE
DEFAULT_SSL_ENABLE=FALSE

# TRUE for "User Plane", FALSE for "Control Plane"
DEFAULT_USER_PLANE=TRUE

#########################################
##### GPS QUICKEST FIX V1.3 By RJLM #####
#########################################


****************************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 11, 2012)

alightedme said:


> My GPS has stopped working. Although, when I go to YGPS (under mobile uncle tools) I can see 10 satellites but when I open Google Maps it is unable to fetch the location.
> 
> Under LocationBasedService (mobile uncle tools) I am unable to view any satellites when I test the GPS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where do you live? Gps conf file in v6 is for europe. I think.


----------



## Patanol (Nov 11, 2012)

*GPS*

Does the GPS conf work for Turkey? I haven't been able to connect any satellite. Do I have to edit some file or use an old version of conf file?

Thanks


----------



## Evil_Mind (Nov 11, 2012)

*Short Battery Life*

Hey,

Does anyone else with the V6 ROM has the "Android System" (under settings->battery) process eating their battery up?

I see 70%+ for it! seems way too much...

Is there any solution for this problem?


----------



## alightedme (Nov 11, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Where do you live? Gps conf file in v6 is for europe. I think.

Click to collapse



I am from India.

I have tried this now:

NTP_SERVER=asia.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=0.asia.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=1.asia.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=2.asia.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=3.asia.pool.ntp.org

but the results are same.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 11, 2012)

alightedme said:


> I am from India.
> 
> I have tried this now:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Go here

And install trough CWM

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

Install this file trough CWM to remove button light init.d support:

Boot

And let me know if the phone does not warm up anymore.

The problem i think is in the boot.img that they used in the button light with init.d support. They took the boot.img from another phone and that causes problems on ours. Strange that our russian friends did not see any problems, there are allot of things that are not correct in the init.rc file of their boot.img i am trying to decompile boot.img and add init.d support my self but no suc6 decompiling the boot.img-ramdisk yet.


----------



## hairclub (Nov 11, 2012)

I noticed that when I charge phone, sometimes the screen heats and sometimes cam area heats.....STRANGE!


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 11, 2012)

hairclub said:


> I noticed that when I charge phone, sometimes the screen heats and sometimes cam area heats.....STRANGE!

Click to collapse



Working on it, have edited boot.img and created a good one with init.d support. (not a copy of another phone) And it is OK.

Will post an update zip file soon that you can flash over the v6 ROM and heating and other problems (compass) should be fixed (i hope)

Testing first once confirmed not warming up i will post a fix trough my website.


----------



## ege987 (Nov 11, 2012)

I want to buy Newman N1 from etotalk. is etotalk mod rom rooted, unlocked and googleplay store installed? Or should i choose multilanguage os, unlocked and rooted, googleplay store preinstalled as well?


----------



## Dmitriy (Nov 11, 2012)

Awesome beats doesn't work in V6 ROM. No any effect from it on playing music. Does anyone else have the same problem ?


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 11, 2012)

Here is the link for the boot.img i have created, let me know if it fixes the heating up:

boot.img

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------




Dmitriy said:


> Awesome beats doesn't work in V6 ROM. No any effect from it on playing music. Does anyone else have the same problem ?

Click to collapse



Dis you use it with headphones or just on speaker?


----------



## Dmitriy (Nov 11, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Dis you use it with headphones or just on speaker?

Click to collapse



With headphones, no effect at all


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 11, 2012)

Dmitriy said:


> With headphones, no effect at all

Click to collapse



I also encountert this i will remove awesome beats from new ROM


----------



## alightedme (Nov 11, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Go here
> 
> And install trough CWM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried the link for gps.conf as you have suggested and also tried solution here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=953630 but none of them solved the GPS problem. I can see the satellites but the location is not detected via google maps.

Also,
- Both files fail to install through CWM so I had to do manual push using android commander - http://androidcommander.com/
- After pushing files, I have set the permissions to read + write for owner (root) and read only for (group) and (users)

I will test boot.img and report the results.

On this link http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/81-boot-image you have given two files, which one to install?


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 11, 2012)

alightedme said:


> I tried the link for gps.conf as you have suggested and also tried solution here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=953630 but it did not solve the problem.
> 
> - Both files fail to install through CWM so I had to do manual push using android commander - http://androidcommander.com/
> - Set the permissions to read only + write for owner (root) and read only for other group and other
> ...

Click to collapse



This one:

Here is the new boot.img with init.d support:


----------



## alightedme (Nov 11, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> This one:
> 
> Here is the new boot.img with init.d support:

Click to collapse



I have installed new boot.img without backlights support. I will report the results.

---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------




gommers1978 said:


> This one:
> 
> Here is the new boot.img with init.d support:

Click to collapse



After copying the new boot.img .. android commander has stopped working and gives out the error message I don't have ROOT access.

This solution may be implemented (http://androidcommander.com/#faq) to solve the same

Edit your boot image.
Pull out your boot.img.
Unpack.
Edit default.prop file, set value „ro.debuggable” to „1″.
Re-Pack.
Flash.

Can you please make changes to boot.img (both files.. with or without backlight)

Thx.


----------



## titeuf007 (Nov 11, 2012)

alightedme said:


> I have installed new boot.img without backlights support. I will report the results.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




i think the new n2 will be very very promising


----------



## longo213 (Nov 11, 2012)

*GPS issues*

I believe guys discussing ZTE's V970 based on same platform are having also GPS issue apparently related to Mediatek's EPO server being down
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1856578&page=49


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 11, 2012)

Flashed the new boot.img with backlight support. Will let you know how it works tomorrow, gonna use it the entire day.


Would you be interested in an FTP site for the ROM and the other files? I can host one on my home server, it's on a 100/100 connection so it will provide nice speeds. Could be usefull as a fast, direct link option besides the mediafire option.


----------



## kra_ppo (Nov 11, 2012)

*Start and Shutdown Sound*

Hi!
I would like to get rid of this annoying start and shutdown sound.
Any ideas? 

Is there a "killstartsound.zip" for CWM existing?
Or can we manipulate the file with the root explorer?

I think "awesome BEATS" could be deleted.
Thanks to gommers for his work!

kra


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 12, 2012)

kra_ppo said:


> Hi!
> I would like to get rid of this annoying start and shutdown sound.
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to system/media and rename bootaudio.mp3 to bootaudio.old and shutaudio.mp3 to shutaudio.old then the sounds are gone.


----------



## mechatronic (Nov 12, 2012)

*right*



kkricardokaka95 said:


> Awesome! That would be great! Thanks

Click to collapse



yeah i"m agree with u


----------



## torrenciak22 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Charger cable*

I have a different question. Mine phone fell from a desk and now my cable is not valid. It does not charge the phone Do you know where can I buy official Newman charger cable? Or any other cable that will do? Please help. I do not know what to do.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 12, 2012)

torrenciak22 said:


> I have a different question. Mine phone fell from a desk and now my cable is not valid. It does not charge the phone Do you know where can I buy official Newman charger cable? Or any other cable that will do? Please help. I do not know what to do.

Click to collapse



Any micro usb cable will do fine.


----------



## alightedme (Nov 12, 2012)

*I think GPS hardware is gone*

1. I have tried editing gps.conf with numerous settings but nothing worked
2. I have tried flashing my phone both with v1.0.7 and v1.0.9 but nothing worked

Any ideas if GPS hardware has gone bad?


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 12, 2012)

alightedme said:


> 1. I have tried editing gps.conf with numerous settings but nothing worked
> 2. I have tried flashing my phone both with v1.0.7 and v1.0.9 but nothing worked
> 
> Any ideas if GPS hardware has gone bad?

Click to collapse



Is your GPS working in MTK tools?


----------



## alightedme (Nov 12, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Is your GPS working in MTK tools?

Click to collapse



No, it's not working with YGPS.

Until yesterday it was showing about 14 satellites in red but today even those are gone.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 12, 2012)

*Tethering on Newman N1*

Just a little tip for you guys. I've tried many different tethering softies but the only that works for me on N1 is the following: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=kikiapps.tether. Really easy to use and install, just remember to restart your phone before using :good:

EDIT: Forgot to say that I'm using PIPO M1 tablet as a client, it doesn't have a SIM so now it works fantastic outside a WiFi range using the internet connection through my N1.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 12, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> Just a little tip for you guys. I've tried many different tethering softies but the only that works for me on N1 is the following: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=kikiapps.tether. Really easy to use and install, just remember to restart your phone before using :good:
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to say that I'm using PIPO M1 tablet as a client, it doesn't have a SIM so now it works fantastic outside a WiFi range using the internet connection through my N1.

Click to collapse



Wifi thetering is in the standard ICS software you do not need additional apps.


----------



## cybertech (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello gommers1978

After flashing the "New boot image (heating up problem)" update, do we need to
Wipe data/cache etc and Battery Stats?
Btw I chosen the one "NO back button light on with screen, without init.d support"
Without init.d support it will not affect any of the phone functionality right?
Thank you.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 12, 2012)

alightedme said:


> No, it's not working with YGPS.
> 
> Until yesterday it was showing about 14 satellites in red but today even those are gone.

Click to collapse



Hi, I don't wanna put more salt in your wound but I will just confirm that my GPS works really good in Sweden, and I'm using Sygic GPS... I hope you'll find the problem.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 12, 2012)

cybertech said:


> Hello gommers1978
> 
> After flashing the "New boot image (heating up problem)" update, do we need to
> Wipe data/cache etc and Battery Stats?
> ...

Click to collapse



No it will not effect the phone, it will only not have init.d support.

You dont have to wipe anything when installing this update.

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




alightedme said:


> No, it's not working with YGPS.
> 
> Until yesterday it was showing about 14 satellites in red but today even those are gone.

Click to collapse



It is in your gps.conf that i would still search for your problems, did you set the right permissions on the file and do a reboot?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 12, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Wifi thetering is in the standard ICS software you do not need additional apps.

Click to collapse



OH, ok, didn't know that, since I couldn't find any software for it on the phone...


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 12, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> OH, ok, didn't know that, since I couldn't find any software for it on the phone...

Click to collapse



You can find it under settings --> Wireless and networks --> More... --> Tethering and mobile hotspot


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 12, 2012)

Feel my battery is getting drained pretty fast, what is the use you guys get out of a single charge?


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 12, 2012)

Tsurany said:


> Feel my battery is getting drained pretty fast, what is the use you guys get out of a single charge?

Click to collapse



With pretty normal usage, (no wifi, no gaming) 10-20 sms, 30 min talk. skype on, 20 min surfing, for me it lasts about 2 days.


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 12, 2012)

Hmm maybe my battery indicator is a little f'ed up. Charging for quite some time and gaining nothing at all.


----------



## hairclub (Nov 12, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> With pretty normal usage, (no wifi, no gaming) 10-20 sms, 30 min talk. skype on, 20 min surfing, for me it lasts about 2 days.

Click to collapse



Mine  about 24hours.....with wifi always on....


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 12, 2012)

Tsurany said:


> Hmm maybe my battery indicator is a little f'ed up. Charging for quite some time and gaining nothing at all.

Click to collapse



Looks like it is f'ed up indeed. Been on 30% for half an hour while being "charged".

Edit: After a reboot it's at 42%.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 12, 2012)

Tsurany said:


> Looks like it is f'ed up indeed. Been on 30% for half an hour while being "charged".

Click to collapse



Are you charging through USB or wall plug?


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 12, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> Are you charging through USB or wall plug?

Click to collapse



USB, all wall plugs are occupied by laptops so that is currently not an option.


----------



## Dmitriy (Nov 12, 2012)

Tsurany said:


> Looks like it is f'ed up indeed. Been on 30% for half an hour while being "charged".
> 
> Edit: After a reboot it's at 42%.

Click to collapse



I have the same problems while charging, it was being charge for and hour when I put it on charge it was 20% of charge, one hour passed and also shows 20% I switched off and switched on the phone and then it showed 50%, something is wrong with the controller or with ROM.


----------



## rkadve (Nov 12, 2012)

Why DOESN'T the used RAM go beyond 650mb, there's always about 1/4 of the RAM as free. 

I have read that in android free RAM is wasted RAM. 

I have tried different tweeks in System tuner Pro but same result. 

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 12, 2012)

Dmitriy said:


> I have the same problems while charging, it was being charge for and hour when I put it on charge it was 20% of charge, one hour passed and also shows 20% I switched off and switched on the phone and then it showed 50%, something is wrong with the controller or with ROM.

Click to collapse



I remember I had the same problem when I got the phone that it just stopped on a certain percentage. But all I have done since I got it was to install gommers ROM and I think that was what made it work correctly. But I'm not 100% sure, since I've been fiddling with with installing and uninstalling apps. All I can say is that somehow it works very well now.


----------



## Dmitriy (Nov 12, 2012)

settings> sounds>music effects and change the music effects to “Awesome Beats” 

It's how to turn on Awesome beats, but there id no sounds>music effects menu in our device.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 12, 2012)

Dmitriy said:


> settings> sounds>music effects and change the music effects to “Awesome Beats”
> 
> It's how to turn on Awesome beats, but there id no sounds>music effects menu in our device.

Click to collapse



I know thats why we cant turn it on.


----------



## Dmitriy (Nov 12, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> I know thats why we cant turn it on.

Click to collapse



The same problem here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28476300&postcount=7


----------



## Dmitriy (Nov 12, 2012)

Maybe try this Awesome beats http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1732763


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 12, 2012)

Dmitriy said:


> Maybe try this Awesome beats http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1732763

Click to collapse



Read the text: Make sure to change in SETTINGS/SOUND/MUSIC EFFECTS to AWESOME BEATS. Is not possible for us.


----------



## torrenciak22 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Sound setttings*

What should be proper sound settings? I am encountering problems when talking with my girlfriend who also has Newman N1. Wherever we call on Skype, or KakaoTalk or whatever we here echoes of each other. How to fix that?

EDIT: What is more when I talk on Skype Test Call I hear my voice very good. 

Also when I call my brother on Skype, while he is on his desktop computer, there is different kind of echo - my brother says he hears himself in a speaker just a second after he said something to me... I hear him good. It must be something with the settings as normal calls are ok. Only those over Internet are not.


----------



## pacaliciosu (Nov 12, 2012)

torrenciak22 said:


> What should be proper sound settings? I am encountering problems when talking with my girlfriend who also has Newman N1. Wherever we call on Skype, or KakaoTalk or whatever we here echoes of each other. How to fix that?
> 
> EDIT: What is more when I talk on Skype Test Call I hear my voice very good. We both have Newman N1. So what can be an issue here?
> 
> Also when I call my brother on Skype, while he is on his desktop computer, there is different kind of echo - my brother says he hears himself in a speaker just a second after he said something to me...

Click to collapse



Mine is working fine on skipe / messenger audio/video call.
When you make a call, you have a submeniu setings  where you can impruve echo.
Also a ''simple'' stuff for you is to use headset. 100% working   :good:


----------



## lingfude (Nov 12, 2012)

*AwesomeBEATS™ v.3*

Anyone tried this one AwesomeBEATS™ v.3


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 13, 2012)

lingfude said:


> Anyone tried this one AwesomeBEATS™ v.3

Click to collapse



It has the same problem, you have to set it in Settings and we don't have that option maybe we can create it?

How is it going with the heating problem with the new boot.img??


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 13, 2012)

Heating seems to be under control. It gets warm but a lot less warm then before. And this is mostly caused by the CPU and all other functions being located in that particular region.
Only problem I am having is the battery not correctly reporting it's charge and the battery drain that seems to be a bit higher then it could be.


----------



## Dmitriy (Nov 13, 2012)

Tsurany said:


> Heating seems to be under control. It gets warm but a lot less warm then before. And this is mostly caused by the CPU and all other functions being located in that particular region.
> Only problem I am having is the battery not correctly reporting it's charge and the battery drain that seems to be a bit higher then it could be.

Click to collapse



Confirm, I have the same problem


----------



## Evil_Mind (Nov 13, 2012)

My battery lasts less than 7 hours without any extreme overload, (less than 30 min talk, 1hr radio/music, less than 15 internet over 3g. no wifi/location/gps/sync/auto rotate screen/anything i could have think about).

the phone was charged all night long: 100% in the morning.
now, 5 1/2 hour after, i have 30% left.

I can't use it like this


just finished writing the message and it dropped to 24%...

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------

LOL 

i killed all not system tasks, and i'm at 12% now... 
phone is hot for some reason in the camera area

rebooted, now it says 26%...


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't know for sure but isn't that area occupied by the processor? Could explain the warm/hot feeling.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 13, 2012)

Evil_Mind said:


> My battery lasts less than 7 hours without any extreme overload, (less than 30 min talk, 1hr radio/music, less than 15 internet over 3g. no wifi/location/gps/sync/auto rotate screen/anything i could have think about).
> 
> the phone was charged all night long: 100% in the morning.
> now, 5 1/2 hour after, i have 30% left.
> ...

Click to collapse



The ones with drainage problem of the battery can you try a good monitoring tool to see what process is causing your battery drainage?

I have charged it over night and after allmost 7 hours i am on 80%.

Did you all use battery calibrator tool from android market to calibrate your battery? 

How to use:

-Install battery calibrator from market and give root permissions.
-Charge battery to 100%, go to recovery and wipe battery stats and charge again to 100%
-When 100% open battery calibrator and press calibrate and remove power cord.
-Discharge battery completely and charge to 100% (your battery is now correctly calibrated)

Do these steps every time you load a new ROM!


----------



## Dmitriy (Nov 13, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> The ones with drainage problem of the battery can you try a good monitoring tool to see what process is causing your battery drainage?
> 
> I have charged it over night and after allmost 7 hours i am on 80%.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-Discharge battery completely and charge to 100% (your battery is now correctly calibrated)

It is better to change to 100% when the phone is off, wait it to charge to 100% and then switch it on, or whet it is fully dischsrded put it to charge and switch it on and wait 100% charge ?


----------



## lingfude (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by lingfude
> Anyone tried this one AwesomeBEATS™ v.3
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



And these one from our friends of Russian forum BeatsAudio0817_mod_by_N! K.zip


----------



## Evil_Mind (Nov 13, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> The ones with drainage problem of the battery can you try a good monitoring tool to see what process is causing your battery drainage?
> 
> I have charged it over night and after almost 7 hours i am on 80%.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will try this now.
However, just yesterday i cleared the battery stats from the recovery menu after charging 100%...

i tried to produce a system log, and saw:
11-13 16:57:29.402 I//system/xbin/busybox(  113): /system/etc/init.d/99KeybLightOn[9]: usleep: not found
repeated *hundreds *of times today, do you have any idea what is it?

is it related to the fact that I removed the SD card today to see if it was the cause to the battery problem?

another thing that i noticed to be repeating many times (not as much as the keyblighton) is :
11-13 14:31:27.758 E/IMGSRV  (  100):
11-13 14:31:27.758 E/IMGSRV  (  100): :0: [EGLImage Checking][0x410f7274] 0xcf048,0xd20a0,1
11-13 14:31:27.758 E/IMGSRV  (  100): :0: [EGLImage Checking][0x410f7274] 0xd20a0,0xcba98,1
11-13 14:31:27.758 E/IMGSRV  (  100): :0: [EGLImage Checking][0x410f7274] 0xcba98,0xce520,1
11-13 14:31:27.758 E/IMGSRV  (  100): :0: [EGLImage Checking][0x410f7274] 0xce520,0xcbc68,1
11-13 14:31:27.758 E/IMGSRV  (  100): :0: [EGLImage Checking][0x410f7274] 0xcbc68,0xce828,1
11-13 14:31:27.758 E/IMGSRV  (  100): :0: [EGLImage Checking][0x410f7274] 0xce828,0xc3f08,0
11-13 14:31:27.758 E/IMGSRV  (  100): :0: [EGLImage Checking][0x410f7274] 0xc3f08,0xbffc0,1
11-13 14:31:27.758 E/IMGSRV  (  100): :0: [EGLImage Checking][0x410f7274] 0xbffc0,0x0,1
11-13 14:31:27.758 E/IMGSRV  (  100): :0: [EGLImage Checking] end =====
11-13 14:31:27.758 E/IMGSRV  (  100): 

any ideas?

Thank for the assistance!


----------



## feuer-2003 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello,

have the update 6 of Gommers it. Batteryverbauch the rom is extreme, the phone can load 4 hours and it was then only 55% of battery. (one percent)

While the phone is noticeably warm.

For the wishlist:

CPU-controlled clock
Volume of audio, telephone and sms ton single modifiable
-Quiet times (sms tone will be issued at certain times)

Many times already, thanks for the good Otherwise Rome.


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 13, 2012)

Different volumes can be done using a third party widget and/or application. I use sliderwidget and I can set seperate volumes for ringtone, media and notification.
Quiet time can be done using a third party program like Llama.


----------



## torrenciak22 (Nov 13, 2012)

I flashed today my phone with a 1.05 version rom. I have a problem that someone I talk to on skype, can hear his own voice in his speaker. I bet that this is not only my problem. Please check it guys. It seems that microphone of Newman catches the sound from a speaker and then sends it again - it feels like echo. Anything I tried didn't help. When I talk normally on phone, everything is ok. The problem appears only in Internet calls.
Earlier I used MobileUncle Tools to configure it by myself, but I couldn't fiugre out how should it look like... PLEASE Help.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 13, 2012)

torrenciak22 said:


> I flashed today my phone with a 1.05 version rom. I have a problem that someone I talk to on skype, can hear his own voice in his speaker. I bet that this is not only my problem. Please check it guys. It seems that microphone of Newman catches the sound from a speaker and then sends it again - it feels like echo. Anything I tried didn't help. When I talk normally on phone, everything is ok. The problem appears only in Internet calls.
> Earlier I used MobileUncle Tools to configure it by myself, but I couldn't fiugre out how should it look like... PLEASE Help.

Click to collapse



Just talked on Skype with some friends reporting no problems. no echo voice. maybe you should flash gommers rom...


----------



## torrenciak22 (Nov 13, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> Just talked on Skype with some friends reporting no problems. no echo voice. maybe you should flash gommers rom...

Click to collapse



I just did! Nothing changes. I just talked on Skype, too. I was hearing everything fine. But other person which was talking with me on computer, says that there is echo. Maybe you could put your settings here? Now I have completely new flash, but maybe some settings in MobileUncle Tools would help? What do you think? It really is annoying when you can't talk on skype or any other Internet calls.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 13, 2012)

torrenciak22 said:


> I just did! Nothing changes. I just talked on Skype, too. I was hearing everything fine. But other person which was talking with me on computer, says that there is echo. Maybe you could put your settings here? Now I have completely new flash, but maybe some settings in MobileUncle Tools would help? What do you think? It really is annoying when you can't talk on skype or any other Internet calls.

Click to collapse



You are actually right!! Some of the buddies after rising their mic volume get the echo... strange...


----------



## hairclub (Nov 13, 2012)

*HEATS*

With  NEW BOOT IMAGE  heat seems to be resolved......THANKS A LOT gommers 1978!!!!!!!!
Facebook update still crash on update6


----------



## torrenciak22 (Nov 13, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> You are actually right!! Some of the buddies after rising their mic volume get the echo... strange...

Click to collapse



What is strange actually, it seems to me that mic just catches the sound from a speaker and sends it to a person I am talking to. And the most strange thing is that when I talk normally on the phone, everything is alright - no echo, or anything - clean sound. I tried to low down Mic in MobileUncle. At about 75 echo was close to unhearable, but then again when I tried to talk with somebody on the phone (real, not Internet), I was hardly hearable.


----------



## lingfude (Nov 13, 2012)

Does anyone know what is the purpose of this application MTKAndroidSuiteDaemon.apk?


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 13, 2012)

torrenciak22 said:


> What is strange actually, it seems to me that mic just catches the sound from a speaker and sends it to a person I am talking to. And the most strange thing is that when I talk normally on the phone, everything is alright - no echo, or anything - clean sound. I tried to low down Mic in MobileUncle. At about 75 echo was close to unhearable, but then again when I tried to talk with somebody on the phone (real, not Internet), I was hardly hearable.

Click to collapse



I haven't tried yet using my earplugs and making a call with Skype. I wonder if the echo only occurs when Skype uses the loudspeaker of the phone..


----------



## rkadve (Nov 13, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> I haven't tried yet using my earplugs and making a call with Skype. I wonder if the echo only occurs when Skype uses the loudspeaker of the phone..

Click to collapse



The echo occurs only when on loudspeaker, it even occurs on normal calls to me. The person calling hears himself when I put N1 on loudspeaker. I tried dual mic off, still same problem. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## ywhong82 (Nov 14, 2012)

rkadve said:


> The echo occurs only when on loudspeaker, it even occurs on normal calls to me. The person calling hears himself when I put N1 on loudspeaker. I tried dual mic off, still same problem.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dual mic off? What means by dual mic off? How to set it?


----------



## torrenciak22 (Nov 14, 2012)

rkadve said:


> The echo occurs only when on loudspeaker, it even occurs on normal calls to me. The person calling hears himself when I put N1 on loudspeaker. I tried dual mic off, still same problem.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




I think you meant NOT only on loudspeaker. So maybe people who don't have problem should post their settings in MobileUncle Tools?
Maybe gommers1978 knows something about it? I really need that, and it is not working:crying:


----------



## lingfude (Nov 14, 2012)

torrenciak22 said:


> I think you meant NOT only on loudspeaker. So maybe people who don't have problem should post their settings in MobileUncle Tools?
> Maybe gommers1978 knows something about it? I really need that, and it is not working:crying:

Click to collapse



I think this problem is due to the fact that the loudspeaker to be very close the microphone.

I will test make a call with loudspeaker on and see what happens.

*EDIT:* Who has this problem uses the siliconcase?


----------



## torrenciak22 (Nov 14, 2012)

lingfude said:


> I think this problem is due to the fact that the loudspeaker to be very close the microphone.
> 
> I will test make a call with loudspeaker on and see what happens.
> 
> *EDIT:* Who has this problem uses the siliconcase?

Click to collapse



Ok, but remember that I dont't talk on loud speaker on Skype, and the problem still appears in normal mode. Is it possible that some N1's were made 'better'? I mean there is got to be some kind of solution, right?

I do not use any silicone case.


----------



## aqilmend (Nov 14, 2012)

*My Newman N1 have Gps Problem*

hello My Gps have problem not find me just say GPS search

Google quickly find me (Wifi ofcourse) but igo not finf me with GPS

I donwload EPO data ftp.epo....

and send data/misc/

than I edit my gps.conf for TURKEY

but did not find again

I donwload Fastgps and fix gps Asia/Turkey again try but again nothing

I run mobile uncle mtk tool ygps choose log and open gps

mobile uncle create gps error log but I dont understant this

I add attach file please help me my gps just 2 times work :crying:


----------



## lingfude (Nov 14, 2012)

torrenciak22 said:


> Ok, but remember that I dont't talk on loud speaker on Skype, and the problem still appears in normal mode. Is it possible that some N1's were made 'better'? I mean there is got to be some kind of solution, right?
> 
> I do not use any silicone case.

Click to collapse



I tested a voice call on loudspeaker with my wife and she not detect no echo (my phone has siliconecase).

I will make this test without the siliconecase.

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------




aqilmend said:


> hello My Gps have problem not find me just say GPS search
> 
> Google quickly find me (Wifi ofcourse) but igo not finf me with GPS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no problem with my GPS, on a clean day it fixed in about 30s with A-GPS and EPO off.

Read this:

http://translate.googleusercontent....sg=ALkJrhiFpT2wQKez-fAaXdv0zhTeo-q8iA#p594174

http://translate.googleusercontent....sg=ALkJrhiFdt_pW6XxbH-PWfwXHAEE-5iI-A#p773567


----------



## Patanol (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi,

I have battery issues with my phone. I use Gommer's v6 rom and tried calibration without any app. It takes nearly 4 hours to charge from %10 to full charge through wall charger. And battery drains neary in 10 hours (30 min talk, 1 hour 3g connection, 2-3 hour music play, medium screen brightness). Do you have any suggestions or is this normal for N1?

Thanks


----------



## joyghosh (Nov 15, 2012)

*Gelocation problem in Newman N1*

Hi, I have a Newman N1, its a good phone the quandrant standard score is pretty high, 3rd after transformer. But I am facing a problem with geolocation. Even after switching on all possible location services (google, gps, networks, etc) its still showing "your location is temporarily unavailable". Even google maps & latitude cant find my location.
Please help. I am ready to root the device need a step by step instruction and rooting softwares. I am using windows 7 (64bit).


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 15, 2012)

joyghosh said:


> Hi, I have a Newman N1, its a good phone the quandrant standard score is pretty high, 3rd after transformer. But I am facing a problem with geolocation. Even after switching on all possible location services (google, gps, networks, etc) its still showing "your location is temporarily unavailable". Even google maps & latitude cant find my location.
> Please help. I am ready to root the device need a step by step instruction and rooting softwares. I am using windows 7 (64bit).

Click to collapse



Did you install gommers rom yet?


----------



## lingfude (Nov 15, 2012)

joyghosh said:


> Hi, I have a Newman N1, its a good phone the quandrant standard score is pretty high, 3rd after transformer. But I am facing a problem with geolocation. Even after switching on all possible location services (google, gps, networks, etc) its still showing "your location is temporarily unavailable". Even google maps & latitude cant find my location.
> Please help. I am ready to root the device need a step by step instruction and rooting softwares. I am using windows 7 (64bit).

Click to collapse



Step 1: Go here and follow the instructions to install the custom recovery

Step 2: Go here and follow the instructions to install the Gommers custom Rom (this Rom is rooted).


----------



## lucasviolao7 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm with version 1.0.9v6 and can not download files EPO, the download starts but no more than 0%, can someone help me?
thank you


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 16, 2012)

Wouldn't worry much about EPO, if you use A-GPS you won't need EPO. It's a nice feature that can reduce the TTFF but in my experience with this phone the TTFF isn't the problem but the accuracy of the GPS itself is.


----------



## cybertech (Nov 16, 2012)

I noticed one issue with SMS. If I send out a new sms to a numbers or from contact
and when the same party reply, it show as another sms meaning it is not threaded
sms conversation. However if I reply a sms from the received message it will be grouped
or threaded - meaning the send and receive sms appear as one single conversation sms.
Is this ROM or ICS issue? I remember previously using the phone with Gingerbread never
encounter such issue.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 16, 2012)

cybertech said:


> I noticed one issue with SMS. If I send out a new sms to a numbers or from contact
> and when the same party reply, it show as another sms meaning it is not threaded
> sms conversation. However if I reply a sms from the received message it will be grouped
> or threaded - meaning the send and receive sms appear as one single conversation sms.
> ...

Click to collapse



Which version of ROM are you running?

For me it works it is threaded in the same folder, did you apply CID patch or are you on v6.

Also remember that SMS still uses country code prefix so if your contacts are stored without it is possible that it sees them as different contacts.

Also when you have recovered messages from before the CID fix it will not work with those you have to start over with a new message and test it.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 16, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Which version of ROM are you running?
> 
> For me it works it is threaded in the same folder, did you apply CID patch or are you on v6.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just to confirm that it's working for me as well with gommers ROM.


----------



## weimerd (Nov 16, 2012)

I also encounter heating problem combined with looong charging terms and inaccurate accu percentage. 

I'm on v6 including new boot image that should prevent heating (but obviously doesn't)

Switching back to v4 directly takes away the problems. So it has to have something to do with some changes between the ROMs. I tried also to clear all caches etc with no effect.

A short look into "Android system Info" shows that the CPU is working 100% at maximum level (1Ghz) and never set the clock down. When using SetCPU it's easy to see that a millisecond after SetCPU clocks down the clock is set back to 1Ghz.

In Task Manager the CPU is not used by any process so I don't know why the system is not clocking down. 

I hope this helps a little to find the error in ROM. Looking forward to a new one. And again: Thank you gommers for your good work. 

I would suggest to discard v5 and v6 and start changing again from v4. Maybe something went wrong while coding. 

Best regards

David


----------



## torrenciak22 (Nov 16, 2012)

And what about Internet calls? What do you have to say about  that - it is a question for a people with no skype etc. issues


----------



## ozp (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello, Ive upgraded yesterday from etotalk 1.0.5 to gommers 1.0.9v5 and applied the SDcard deal.

Everything went fine. I also did a bakcup of apps with titanium backup. 

Did not noticed heat issues 

Is there a way to make backup of all the "user" data? (call log, sms history, shortcuts, wifi pass, accounts, android configs )


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 16, 2012)

ozp said:


> Hello, Ive upgraded yesterday from etotalk 1.0.5 to gommers 1.0.9v5 and applied the SDcard deal.
> 
> Everything went fine. I also did a bakcup of apps with titanium backup.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make a backup in tar format in cwm you can only restore data in the future if you want, that contains everything


----------



## Patanol (Nov 16, 2012)

*GPS Issues*

I am back on V4 because of the battery problems and heating.

I still can't get a fix on GPS. I have tried several conf files. I got the last one from one of my friends whose GPS on N1 work without a problem. Now I see 12 satellites on GPS Status app and YGPS. But the phone coudn't fix any of them. I have searched other threads but found nothing useful. Can anyone help me please? 

ss: http://i.imgur.com/4nctg.png


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## tmk2404 (Nov 17, 2012)

gommers1978 is there a chance that you can help me? I sent u a PM


----------



## raby500 (Nov 17, 2012)

*missed settings*

hi
i got my newman n1 
and i installed gommers rom but i notcied that a lot of options are missing in the settings
like call settings 
or when i enter the apps i can't see all apps
i can see only those of storage (int + ext) and downloaded 
but not all

and can some of those who tested gommers Rom tell me what version is the best?

thanks


----------



## hairclub (Nov 17, 2012)

raby500 said:


> hi
> i got my newman n1
> and i installed gommers rom but i notcied that a lot of options are missing in the settings
> like call settings
> ...

Click to collapse



On my newman  gommers1978 update6.V1.0.9.05.11.2012 Deodexed work fine!!!

http://www.droidwebspace.com/


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 17, 2012)

raby500 said:


> hi
> i got my newman n1
> and i installed gommers rom but i notcied that a lot of options are missing in the settings
> like call settings
> ...

Click to collapse



Are those settings in the original ROM? I use the files from original roms so it is strange that you say it is missing.

Also in apps you can scroll the top bar to the left or right. You used ics before?


----------



## wechselstrom (Nov 17, 2012)

*Why takes it so long to charge?*

To charge my N1 it takes five to six hours. I have often read it here, but what's the problem? Any ideas?


----------



## Evil_Mind (Nov 17, 2012)

wechselstrom said:


> To charge my N1 it takes five to six hours. I have often read it here, but what's the problem? Any ideas?

Click to collapse



what ROM are you using? if you use the V6, try to switch to V4 (from gommers site)


----------



## wechselstrom (Nov 17, 2012)

I use gommers ROM v5. Is it really useful to downgrade to a beta?


----------



## raby500 (Nov 17, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Are those settings in the original ROM? I use the files from original roms so it is strange that you say it is missing.
> 
> Also in apps you can scroll the top bar to the left or right. You used ics before?

Click to collapse



i used to have all the settings them in android 2.3.6 

and i have a very big problem 
it's the GPS
what can i do to make it work i am on gommers.v6 rom and still the GPS does not work

thanks


----------



## alightedme (Nov 18, 2012)

raby500 said:


> i used to have all the settings them in android 2.3.6
> 
> and i have a very big problem
> it's the GPS
> ...

Click to collapse



GPS Solution: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1817558


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 18, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Make a backup in tar format in cwm you can only restore data in the future if you want, that contains everything

Click to collapse



So you mean I can make a backup of all my installed apps as well as the data in CWM. 
And then re-install them when I have updated my device with a new ROM?
I don't have to use Titanium Backup?


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 18, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> So you mean I can make a backup of all my installed apps as well as the data in CWM.
> And then re-install them when I have updated my device with a new ROM?
> I don't have to use Titanium Backup?

Click to collapse



Once you have updated your device only restore data. CWM recovery advanced recovery.


----------



## raby500 (Nov 18, 2012)

alightedme said:


> GPS Solution: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1817558

Click to collapse



i will try it and report back
thanks


----------



## Cni (Nov 18, 2012)

Gommers, how you made your ROM supports all apps of play store? I'm using a Chinese rom based on miui and it's very good, but I can't install some apps, like the original firm.

Thanks and sorry for my english :silly:


----------



## Margitili (Nov 18, 2012)

Cni said:


> Gommers, how you made your ROM supports all apps of play store? I'm using a Chinese rom based on miui and it's very good, but I can't install some apps, like the original firm.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for my english :silly:

Click to collapse



Hello,
a Miui-Rom for N1, where can I download them?


----------



## longo213 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello

Does this rom also supports Slovak language? On gommers1978's site he mentions Czech (which would also be fine) among others, but I hope Slovak is also hidden in "a lot more" group


----------



## Evil_Mind (Nov 18, 2012)

I think so, 
It has "slovencina" and slovenscina"


----------



## longo213 (Nov 18, 2012)

Evil_Mind said:


> I think so,
> It has "slovencina" and slovenscina"

Click to collapse



Great, thanks for a confirmation  A relative of mine asked me to check it, he is considering to buy the phone, but he prefers to use it in Slovak.


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 19, 2012)

Cni said:


> Gommers, how you made your ROM supports all apps of play store? I'm using a Chinese rom based on miui and it's very good, but I can't install some apps, like the original firm.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for my english :silly:

Click to collapse



Is it an actual MIUI rom or just a rom with the MIUI launcher?


----------



## snooze baby (Nov 19, 2012)

hi guys!! is there a way we could get Jelly bean running on this phone?


----------



## Cni (Nov 19, 2012)

*special erygarni*



Tsurany said:


> Is it an actual MIUI rom or just a rom with the MIUI launcher?

Click to collapse



It's only a rom with miui launcher and some changes in UI, but trust me, it's really really fast. The only problem it's that some apps are incompatible with the phone, like the original firm. 


xcxj  .net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3427&extra=page%3D1 This is another rom like miui, seems very good and beautiful.

Newman n1 Forum -> xcxj  .net/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=48&page=1 There are a lot of interesting roms.



pd: Here are a authentic miui rom (I think) : bbs.newman.  mobi/thread-43209-1-1.html   but I don't know what's the password, google traductor isn't enough


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## jerober (Nov 19, 2012)

*EAP-SIM compatibility*

Hello,

Do you know if the phone qnd/or the ROM is EAP-SIM compatible?

Thanks


----------



## benc999 (Nov 19, 2012)

Cni said:


> It's only a rom with miui launcher and some changes in UI, but trust me, it's really really fast. The only problem it's that some apps are incompatible with the phone, like the original firm.
> 
> 
> xcxj  .net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3427&extra=page%3D1 This is another rom like miui, seems very good and beautiful.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried flashing the GAPPS pacakge via CWM? It can be found here http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip.

What's this ROM like on the battery? I may give a play tonight


----------



## ozp (Nov 19, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Once you have updated your device only restore data. CWM recovery advanced recovery.

Click to collapse



This is a very important information. Thanks a lot for that!


----------



## Cni (Nov 19, 2012)

benc999 said:


> Have you tried flashing the GAPPS pacakge via CWM? It can be found here /gapps
> 
> What's this ROM like on the battery? I may give a play tonight

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot!!!   : D

battery for me its very good, I have 20/100, from 6:00 and now are the 20:45, for me its really good because i use the Phone all time, with 3G 
Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


Edit:

I'm going to flash this rom right now    xcxj . net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3427     looks very nice. afterwards I will tell you how it works! : D


----------



## benc999 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cni said:


> Thanks a lot!!!   : D
> 
> battery for me its very good, I have 20/100, from 6:00 and now are the 20:45, for me its really good because i use the Phone all time, with 3G
> Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



My bad, I actually flashed the one you've referred to!

Initial thoughts are that I'm v impressed with the smoothness of the ROM and games seem to be slicker (New Star Soccer stuttered a bit on the old ROM). 

Have had to customise a few things (e.g. gps.conf and build.prop) but its running very nicely.


----------



## weimerd (Nov 20, 2012)

Can you post a download link? Even with google translate ON I don't see where to download. I would give it a try. Thanks in advance


----------



## Patanol (Nov 20, 2012)

weimerd said:


> Can you post a download link? Even with google translate ON I don't see where to download. I would give it a try. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Link is restricted to only members. You should be a member and then reply the post first.


----------



## mirzasila (Nov 21, 2012)

I 'm using etotalk mod ROM v1.09 and I am experiencing slow gps lock. First time it takes 3-4 min to lock the satellites. I tried to edit gps.conf file but I cannot find it. There is no such file in system/etc/...  Has anyone experienced the same issue regarding gps.conf file?


----------



## benc999 (Nov 21, 2012)

mirzasila said:


> I 'm using etotalk mod ROM v1.09 and I am experiencing slow gps lock. First time it takes 3-4 min to lock the satellites. I tried to edit gps.conf file but I cannot find it. There is no such file in system/etc/...  Has anyone experienced the same issue regarding gps.conf file?

Click to collapse



Have a look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1233256


----------



## rkadve (Nov 21, 2012)

How to activate wifi direct? 

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## IcedFlame (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

i got my phone 10 days ago, and before that, I already read this entire thread and armed myself with useful tips and files for this phone (THANKS everyone), but in reality - here are my initial thoughts so far:

First of all, it is important to emphasize that my phone is Freelander i10, but under the battery - it says Newman. Baseband version i10b01, ROM i10V1.0.2
- Battery life - pretty good. Over 20 hours of medium usage (about 45 min. calls, email, 6-8 hours wifi, 1,5h screen, 15-20 minutes of gaming... 
- No problems with overheating and draining battery. It looks like processor clock was managing frequencies correctly, even before I installed SetCPU
- No GPS problems. With A-Gps i managed to get first gps fix within just a few seconds
- Internal and phone storage were not inverted. However, I used "NoSD patch", because I have 8 GB SD card, and I needed more internal storage for apps.
- Phone speaker was not loud enough initially, but I fixed that using MobileUncle MTK tools, to the values I'm comfortable with.
- Compatibility with few apps solved by editing build.prop file. I replaced every "i10" with "GT-I9000", and NEWMAN with SAMSUNG 
- I was thinking about applying backlight buttons fix (that was irritating for me for the first two days), but then again, I realized they can be always lit up just by pressing Vol+ or Vol- button, so for me, It would be worse to have them constantly illuminated while playing a game or watching a movie.

All in all, I'm very impressed with this phone so far. I also have Star X18i (MTK6573 and 512MB RAM), and Freelander/Newman is millions of years ahead of this, in terms of build quality, speed, screen responsiveness and CAMERA!! The camera has surpassed all my expectations, whether it is a static image or video in HD quality.


----------



## weimerd (Nov 21, 2012)

Patanol said:


> Link is restricted to only members. You should be a member and then reply the post first.

Click to collapse



That's a pitty. I don't like to get member on a Chinese website  So I'll have to wait until somebody is uploading it to another service. You won't do it, won't you?


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 21, 2012)

> - I was thinking about applying backlight buttons fix (that was irritating for me for the first two days), but then again, I realized they can be always lit up just by pressing Vol+ or Vol- button, so for me, It would be worse to have them constantly illuminated while playing a game or watching a movie.

Click to collapse



Glad you liked the phone as I do   But you have a nice little feature that I don't have, which is the pressing Volume +/- button to lit up the backlight buttons. Do you have gommers ROM or another one?


----------



## IcedFlame (Nov 21, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> Glad you liked the phone as I do   But you have a nice little feature that I don'have, which is the pressing Volume +/- button to lit up the backlight buttons. Do you have gommers ROM or another one?

Click to collapse



I have stock Freelander ROM v1.0.2. And after seeing all the troubles with newer roms, I don't think I'm gonna be upgrading anytime soon 
If someone can help me, I'm willing to make a custom ROM based on Freelander 1.0.2, or at least to back it up for future use, upgrade or downgrade.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Nov 21, 2012)

IcedFlame said:


> I have stock Freelander ROM v1.0.2. And after seeing all the troubles with newer roms, I don't think I'm gonna be upgrading anytime soon
> If someone can help me, I'm willing to make a custom ROM based on Freelander 1.0.2, or at least to back it up for future use, upgrade or downgrade.

Click to collapse



ooops, it does lit up as you say, foolish me. I tried the Volume button without logging in to it. I have to log in first then it worked. Appreciate the suggestion for you making a new ROM, since gommers work so well I'll stick to it.


----------



## tivchev (Nov 21, 2012)

IcedFlame said:


> I have stock Freelander ROM v1.0.2. And after seeing all the troubles with newer roms, I don't think I'm gonna be upgrading anytime soon
> If someone can help me, I'm willing to make a custom ROM based on Freelander 1.0.2, or at least to back it up for future use, upgrade or downgrade.

Click to collapse



Im having seriously bad sensors issues after flashing custom ROMs on my N1. Compass and gyro are completely off and constantly in motion. On wake they are frozen so i need to shake the phone a bit. Not sure if related but GPS got a fix only once for a little while. Most of the time it sees no satellites at all. I've had the Newman for two days. Spent hours trying to sort this out. Same thing recently happened with a ZTE Vivacity... I just saw this:

http://www.thespicygadgematics.com/2012/08/how-to-fix-accelerometer-compass-revert.html

Restoring back to the original ROM doesn't help. Can anyone please help out with this?

Cheers


----------



## kuts (Nov 21, 2012)

IcedFlame said:


> I have stock Freelander ROM v1.0.2. And after seeing all the troubles with newer roms, I don't think I'm gonna be upgrading anytime soon
> *If someone can help me, I'm willing to make a custom ROM based on Freelander 1.0.2, or at least to back it up for future use, upgrade or downgrade*.

Click to collapse




It would be excellent if you can do a ROM based on freelander. :crying: :crying:


----------



## GiZMoSK (Nov 22, 2012)

*car charger*

what car charger do you have? how much (mili)Ampers and Volt is written on it? i'm asking because i want to know if I can use one I have (from old HTC) or should buy a new one. thank you.
Martin


----------



## tivchev (Nov 22, 2012)

tivchev said:


> Im having seriously bad sensors issues after flashing custom ROMs on my N1. Compass and gyro are completely off and constantly in motion. On wake they are frozen so i need to shake the phone a bit. Not sure if related but GPS got a fix only once for a little while. Most of the time it sees no satellites at all. I've had the Newman for two days. Spent hours trying to sort this out. Same thing recently happened with a ZTE Vivacity... I just saw this:
> 
> http://www.thespicygadgematics.com/2012/08/how-to-fix-accelerometer-compass-revert.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After downloading EPO file GPS is now working and getting a fix in under a minute. Still compass and gyro are way off. Could anyone please assist me with what the above link suggests I do. Alternatively, my friend's N1 should be here in a few days so will have the original working firmware. I would then still need some help with extracting the sensor file mentioned in the article. 

Cheers

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------




IcedFlame said:


> The camera has surpassed all my expectations, whether it is a static image or video in HD quality.

Click to collapse



Just wondering if the camera can take 16x9 photos instead of 4x3? Id does 16x9 HD video so i find it strange that it wouldn't do the same with still photos...


----------



## kra_ppo (Nov 22, 2012)

IcedFlame said:


> I have stock Freelander ROM v1.0.2. And after seeing all the troubles with newer roms, I don't think I'm gonna be upgrading anytime soon
> If someone can help me, I'm willing to make a custom ROM based on Freelander 1.0.2, or at least to back it up for future use, upgrade or downgrade.

Click to collapse



Have a look at: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1817109
and 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/ClockworkMod_Recovery

kra


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## IcedFlame (Nov 22, 2012)

kra_ppo said:


> Have a look at:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1817109
> and
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/ClockworkMod_Recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'll take a look and see what I can do


----------



## Patanol (Nov 22, 2012)

*Lewa Rom*



weimerd said:


> That's a pitty. I don't like to get member on a Chinese website  So I'll have to wait until somebody is uploading it to another service. You won't do it, won't you?

Click to collapse



Here you go: http://www.mediafire.com/?9u9p50jc69toikf

A fake e-mail is always comes in handy if bugmenot doesn't work 

I am very pleased with this rom. My GPS works now (after editing gps.conf) Battery life is good. Lock screen, music player, settings window and notification bar have useful features.

Internal storage is 2,46 gb default. If you don't use the second sim, it doesn't give any annoying notification everytime you power on.


----------



## mirzasila (Nov 22, 2012)

mirzasila said:


> I 'm using etotalk mod ROM v1.09 and I am experiencing slow gps lock. First time it takes 3-4 min to lock the satellites. I tried to edit gps.conf file but I cannot find it. There is no such file in system/etc/...  Has anyone experienced the same issue regarding gps.conf file?

Click to collapse



I applied power GPS search from etotalk tools app and installed gps status & toolbox app. Now I get gps lock in 15-20 sec


----------



## 1ferda (Nov 23, 2012)

Loupák said:


> After flashing gommers rom (update6) my phone is on charger for more than 5 hours and its still not fully charged (about 86 % done). Anyone else encountered the same problem? Any idea how to solve this? Thanks

Click to collapse



I have the same problem. I think that both use czech language version


----------



## Nastheone (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a problem with the hungarian voice search. It search for something completely different what i say.


----------



## kra_ppo (Nov 23, 2012)

If you got problems with loading and percentage:
- Battery calibration app
- Wipe battery stats in CWM

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------




Patanol said:


> Here you go: http://www.mediafire.com/?9u9p50jc69toikf
> 
> A fake e-mail is always comes in handy if bugmenot doesn't work
> 
> I am very pleased with this rom. My GPS works now (after editing gps.conf) Battery life is good. (....) .

Click to collapse



Is this a MIUI Rom?
German language possible? 
What's about the dual sim functionality?
Can you upload some Screenshots?

Kra

Gesendet von meinem N1 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lingfude (Nov 23, 2012)

kra_ppo said:


> If you got problems with loading and percentage:
> - Battery calibration app
> - Wipe battery stats in CWM

Click to collapse




What battery calibration application do you use?


----------



## wesolutka (Nov 23, 2012)

kra_ppo said:


> If you got problems with loading and percentage:
> - Battery calibration app
> - Wipe battery stats in CWM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only chinese and english.
Dualsim is working


----------



## alightedme (Nov 23, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> Only chinese and english.
> Dualsim is working
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




It says Android 4.2 ..... has newman released jellybean version for N1 ????


----------



## wesolutka (Nov 23, 2012)

No, it is ics with edited Build.prop imo


----------



## Patanol (Nov 23, 2012)

@kra_ppo

It isn't a Miui rom. It is Lewa rom. As wesolutka said it has only Chinese and English.

You can find many info by googling "lewa os"


----------



## kra_ppo (Nov 23, 2012)

lingfude said:


> What battery calibration application do you use?

Click to collapse



http://is.gd/2g6zTi


----------



## hed190 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Micro Sd Card Compatibility*

Hey guys,

anyone knows what are the Micro SD Card compatibility??

I want to buy a Micro SDHC card 32Gb but i'm afraid it's not compatible... 

What do you think?

Cumps
Hed190


----------



## fcsabika (Nov 23, 2012)

hed190 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> anyone knows what are the Micro SD Card compatibility??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use my N1 with 32 GB card without problem.


----------



## wesolutka (Nov 23, 2012)

It is compatible. I have a 32gb class 4 and 16 class 10and both works fine


----------



## hed190 (Nov 23, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> It is compatible. I have a 32gb class 4 and 16 class 10and both works fine

Click to collapse



Thx i want to buy a 32Gb class 10


----------



## androidnyubi (Nov 24, 2012)

gommers1978

can you please tell me how to add language to custom rom? 

im using cygwin on top off windows machine, i see apk fire but it wont work on cygwin only on Linux 

Sent from my HTC Desire V using xda app-developers app


----------



## adibadro (Nov 24, 2012)

*cwm problem*

Hi guys, 

Bought the Newman N1, happy with the phone, still want to root and flash with the files from gommers1978 (great job on the support for this phone).
i do have a little problem though: when i flashed cwm... forgot to tick the MBR file.. got the little green circle... but now phone dos not reboot... at all.. can't reload files... nothing! what can i do ? PLEASE don't tell me it's dead


cheers

edit: if i leave the battery in, even if it doesn't start, it heats up


----------



## benc999 (Nov 24, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33627438&postcount=555


adibadro said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Follow this guide here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## adibadro (Nov 25, 2012)

benc999 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33627438&postcount=555

Click to collapse



hi,

thanks for the quick reply.

this does not work as i cannot get the laptop to see the phone... at all. i can't install anything on it cause the flash too doesn't see the phone either after i press download and connect the phone. i can't get the phone to do anything if i press power+vol up or just power.
so i get no reaction from either the laptop or the phone when i connect the two... 

if i get the phone to do anything at all, this might work, i don't know right now it's lifeless


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## wesolutka (Nov 25, 2012)

adibadro said:


> hi,
> 
> thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



maybe Your battery is discharged?
I do full wipe from os and must flash oryginal rom by flashtool.


Rom lewaos with lewa launcher  from russian forum http://rapid.ufanet.ru/7043327


----------



## aqilmend (Nov 25, 2012)

*My phone not open *

I use Newman N1

I select Return to factory settings and Delete all data with sd card

But my phone restart and not open, I install cwm again but not open again

I use SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00 and I try miui or other rom but same not open

Maybe uninstall cwm open phone but how remove cwm mod

This my phone video 

help me

youtube .com/watch?v=1m3vAMtMQ78


----------



## Loupák (Nov 25, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> maybe Your battery is discharged?
> I do full wipe from os and must flash oryginal rom by flashtool.
> 
> 
> Rom lewaos with lewa launcher  from russian forum http://rapid.ufanet.ru/7043327

Click to collapse



Which languages does this rom have? Thanks


----------



## wesolutka (Nov 25, 2012)

aqilmend said:


> I use Newman N1
> 
> I select Return to factory settings and Delete all data with sd card
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



flash oryginal rom,not moded one and this  wake it up. i've made same mistake


lewa os have chinese and english.
for me is better and I'm stay on it


----------



## adibadro (Nov 25, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> maybe Your battery is discharged?
> I do full wipe from os and must flash oryginal rom by flashtool.

Click to collapse



battery not discharged, was fully charged when this happened anyway. if i plug it in the charger nothing happens either.. as in NOTHING, no red LED light, no screen light, nothing


----------



## Skorp (Nov 25, 2012)

For the people being stuck in a boot loop.
Reinstall the whole original newman n1 rom *including the original recovery* using the flash tool.
After that put on the phone and let it boot up.

After that u can reflash the new recovery and install the custom rom.

*Never do a factory reset on a custom rom.*. Reinstall the custom rom instead.


----------



## raby500 (Nov 26, 2012)

*input languages*



> Rom lewaos with lewa launcher from russian forum http://rapid.ufanet.ru/7043327

Click to collapse



what input languages does this rom have
does it have arabic hebrew english ?

---------- Post added at 05:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 AM ----------

can someone post links to all available roms for newman n1
this would help a lot of people here
thanks


----------



## kra_ppo (Nov 26, 2012)

Patanol said:


> ... it has only Chinese and English.
> 
> You can find many info by googling "lewa os"

Click to collapse



Maybe you should read the whole thread.


----------



## Cni (Nov 26, 2012)

raby500 said:


> can someone post links to all available roms for newman n1
> this would help a lot of people here
> thanks

Click to collapse



bbs. newman.mobi/forum-95-1.html

use chrome with traductor


----------



## aqilmend (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello Friends,

I install LeWa_N1_ROM_12.11.04 2.7G 3G

xcxj .net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2673&reltid=3427&pre_thread_id=0&pre_pos=6&ext=

but I can't see 3g Voice Call setting

Setting->Sim Management -> But I didnt find Voice call

When I use gommer rom v6 1.0.9 -> This rom have --- Setting->Sim Management ->3G Voice Call and I activation then I Voice call


but I dont found in lewaos 

and I dont use whatsapp and instagram

My wifi is ok open every web page but install whatsapp and have error check your wifi , I check wifi ok but pro say not ok 

same problem have instagram -> I check use my facebook info -> OK -> instagram take my face photo my name my mail but didnt register or sign in error network...

Help me please


----------



## alightedme (Nov 26, 2012)

aqilmend said:


> I use Newman N1
> 
> I select Return to factory settings and Delete all data with sd card
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For anyone stuck in bootloop or want to flash the phone, refer the instructions here http://amitbhatia.in/newman/


----------



## kra_ppo (Nov 26, 2012)

thank you for this guide!

Maybe you have a solution for the problem with the CPU?
Setcpu or no-frills does not set the cpu in a low-voltage stadium.....
I installed gommers latest rom version and button ligth fix.


----------



## longo213 (Nov 26, 2012)

*Jelly Bean update for MT6577 phones in sight(?)*

A new hope for all owners of MT6577 based phones?
www jetdroid org/shanzhai/2012/10/20/jelly-bean-update-for-mt6577-phones-in-sight/


----------



## Tsurany (Nov 26, 2012)

Still hoping for 4.1 and 4.2 in the future, Etotalk claims Newman will release 4.1 for the N1 but only Etotalk claims that. Otherwise I'll buy a new one when 5.0 comes out.


----------



## weimerd (Nov 27, 2012)

Patanol said:


> Here you go: http://www.mediafire.com/?9u9p50jc69toikf
> 
> A fake e-mail is always comes in handy if bugmenot doesn't work
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot! 

 I gave it a try. Main problem actually is that the ROM does not provide SIM access at all. I always get the message "No SIM card". I'm using the phone with two sim cards. Any suggestions? 

EDIT: I installed it now twice. Last time it started to work so I have full access now. The Dialer is a little annoying as it's not possible to switch between the cards that easy. Also you don't get suggestions from contact list while dialing a number. But nevertheless it's quite a charming ROM.


----------



## wesolutka (Nov 27, 2012)

on dialer touch and swipe left the call button to call by next sim. in contacts you can do the same after swiping call button you change default sim for this contact.
now i found that fm radio doesn't work on lewa os


----------



## weimerd (Nov 27, 2012)

I know how to change the SIM that shall be used. But it is not very comfortable. The original Newman N1 dialer wasn't very stylish but quite easy to use. 

As I can see lewa OS uses apex launcher 1.3.3. I wonder if there is an update possible to 1.3.5 that is providing more languages. The update via market place is not working (signature error). Any suggestions?


----------



## wesolutka (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh,ok  for me this kind of choosing sim is much better.
If you have apex without lewa launcher, install any other launcher an run it, then del apex from /system/app and install from google play.


----------



## Patanol (Nov 27, 2012)

*Roms*

There are some problems in Lewa Os. 3g call and radio problems have been reported. Also some of the apps (as aqilmend  mentioned) don't get access to internet.

I have read that it was ported from Lewa Os on ZTE V970. Since I don't use any of the aforementioned apps and features I find Lewa rom most suitable for me.

Recently Fedinsal on chinaphones.ru has updated some files on 1.0.9 rom but he extracted all of the languages except English and Russian believing that they slow down the phone. 

I don't know whether Gommers or anyother developers on XDA work on any rom right now. Hope that JB will be realesed soon.


----------



## alightedme (Nov 27, 2012)

*Feedback Required*

Hi All!

Please provide feedback to improve this page http://amitbhatia.in/newman/. The idea is to provide a how-to guide on one page for beginners and advanced users.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## rkadve (Nov 28, 2012)

alightedme said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Please provide feedback to improve this page http://jimbi.net/newman/. The idea is to provide a how-to guide on one page for beginners and advanced users.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Good.

Please elaborate properly at 1) Instructions for flashing the phone

point G.

Couldn't follow it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## weimerd (Nov 28, 2012)

Patanol said:


> There are some problems in Lewa Os. 3g call and radio problems have been reported. Also some of the apps (as aqilmend  mentioned) don't get access to internet.
> 
> I have read that it was ported from Lewa Os on ZTE V970. Since I don't use any of the aforementioned apps and features I find Lewa rom most suitable for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did a little research and now installed lewaOS ver. 121123 for N1. It's working great now, also the bugs with the dialer have left. It comes without apex so I installed by my own. Now at least the launcher is completely running in German. Thanks to morelocale2 many system settings are also in german now. 
I don't see any prbolems with WLAN or 3G, all is working good for me. The only difference to stock n1 Rom is that you cannot switch 3G setting to the other sim card. 3G will only be available for sim1. I don't care for this "problem". 

I will test it more in upcoming days :good:


----------



## alightedme (Nov 28, 2012)

rkadve said:


> Good.
> 
> Please elaborate properly at 1) Instructions for flashing the phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have updated the instructions, please check again.


----------



## wesolutka (Nov 28, 2012)

weimerd said:


> I did a little research and now installed lewaOS ver. 121123 for N1. It's working great now, also the bugs with the dialer have left. It comes without apex so I installed by my own. Now at least the launcher is completely running in German. Thanks to morelocale2 many system settings are also in german now.
> I don't see any prbolems with WLAN or 3G, all is working good for me. The only difference to stock n1 Rom is that you cannot switch 3G setting to the other sim card. 3G will only be available for sim1. I don't care for this "problem".
> 
> I will test it more in upcoming days :good:

Click to collapse



Is the radio FM works in this 121123 rom? Could you post the link for this rom ? THX.


----------



## weimerd (Nov 28, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> Is the radio FM works in this 121123 rom? Could you post the link for this rom ? THX.

Click to collapse



FM works in that ROM. I just tested it, it works great.

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




wesolutka said:


> Is the radio FM works in this 121123 rom? Could you post the link for this rom ? THX.

Click to collapse



And here's the link for the ROM:

ROM: http://www.mediafire.com/?x0caa7xm96avg0a 
Gaps: http://www.mediafire.com/?8uznb81czd7tc9t 

Enjoy!


----------



## wesolutka (Nov 28, 2012)

Finally the Fm radio works and system logs is off!  Thanks for the links.

When starting dial 400... shows up a long list of numbers, of course not mine, but chinese phone numbers. How can I get rid of them ?


----------



## Timer2000 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thx for

http://jimbi.net/newman/

but i have problems.
Can i flash direkt the updateV6?
Because update in the name?

I have the phone from eto with the mod rom.


----------



## weimerd (Nov 28, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> Finally the Fm radio works and system logs is off!  Thanks for the links.
> 
> When starting dial 400... shows up a long list of numbers, of course not mine, but chinese phone numbers. How can I get rid of them ?

Click to collapse



First wipe the phone completely. Then synchronize with your google account. I never saw that numbers you mentioned. 

So I suggest again: wipe data, cache and dalvik cache, restart and add your google account. There shouldn't be any numbers in contacts except your own ones from google account.

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




Timer2000 said:


> Thx for
> 
> http://jimbi.net/newman/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even if I wouldn't suggest the v6-Rom you can directly install it, it's a full rom. "update" in the name is just given by gommers. He also could have named it "version".

I found version 5 the last good working one. with v6 (even with hot battery solution) my phone became quite hot and wasn't charging properly anymore. I also got mine from etotalk with prior etotalk mod rom.


----------



## wesolutka (Nov 28, 2012)

weimerd said:


> First wipe the phone completely. Then synchronize with your google account. I never saw that numbers you mentioned.
> 
> So I suggest again: wipe data, cache and dalvik cache, restart and add your google account. There shouldn't be any numbers in contacts except your own ones from google account.

Click to collapse



Run Lewa Dialer and dial 400 and You see  I found this phone numbers in yellowpage.db which was in phone.apk.
There is something like that 


> 4008517517$麦当劳麦乐送
> 4008800400$丽华快餐
> 4008823823$肯德基宅急送
> 4008887272$棒约翰外送
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Margitili (Nov 28, 2012)

@timer2000

Hello,
you must update CMW first,then you will flash any rom


----------



## alightedme (Nov 29, 2012)

Timer2000 said:


> Thx for
> 
> http://jimbi.net/newman/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No you can't flash directly from v6 because it is a deodexed rom and it is meant to be installed on top of v4


----------



## adpoy (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi!
I have my newman N1 from etotalk. It comes with an ugly splash screen with the etotalk logo. Does anybody knows how to change it? I tried a few methods from other phones but not one works. The main reason is that I can't find the place where its the splash screen, any idea?

Thanks


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 29, 2012)

adpoy said:


> Hi!
> I have my newman N1 from etotalk. It comes with an ugly splash screen with the etotalk logo. Does anybody knows how to change it? I tried a few methods from other phones but not one works. The main reason is that I can't find the place where its the splash screen, any idea?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



It should be the boot.img or do you mean the boot animation?


----------



## weimerd (Nov 29, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> Run Lewa Dialer and dial 400 and You see  I found this phone numbers in yellowpage.db which was in phone.apk.
> There is something like that

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha! That's amazing! I didn't see as I had a lot of contacts before that. But that's really funnny!

Ok, so do you have a way to get rid of that numbers?


----------



## hed190 (Nov 29, 2012)

*CPU current frequency fix?*

Hi guys,

i want to know how to fix the cpu problem, my newman n1 is always with 1001MHz of current frequency, and when i play i think he is heating a lil close to the back camera. i'm running update5.V1.0.9.05.11.2012 Deodexed and i want to update to V6 but i dont know if the cpu problem continues on that version...

Cumps
Hed190


----------



## kra_ppo (Nov 29, 2012)

Got the same problem with Gommers1978 V6.
CPU always on 1ghz....


----------



## hed190 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nobody know some ROM for newman without these problems???


----------



## mirzasila (Nov 29, 2012)

HOw do you check cpu frequency in real time? If you give me the name of the app you are using I could check on my etotalk ROM


----------



## wesolutka (Nov 29, 2012)

For now, all Roms have problem with cpu governor. You can use app like cpu tuner pro to change cpu freq for some modes,but this not solve a problem.

mirzasila for example https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sanels.tempcpuv2


----------



## weimerd (Nov 29, 2012)

I actually use this one: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34754610&postcount=865 

No problem at all actually. CPU clock is working perfectly. You may choose an additional launcher of your choice, it's quite a good Rom. 
I use apex pro launcher in addition. 

to gommers v5 and v6 Roms: I even used SetCPU in order to get the CPU clock down  - with no success. So this aint help. 

I check different Roms in future so I keep you up to date, if there's any better Rom that the actual suggested one.

Enjoy!


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## hed190 (Nov 29, 2012)

weimerd said:


> I actually use this one: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34754610&postcount=865
> 
> No problem at all actually. CPU clock is working perfectly. You may choose an additional launcher of your choice, it's quite a good Rom.
> I use apex pro launcher in addition.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you give me the info about that ROM?  I'LL appreciate it


----------



## wesolutka (Nov 29, 2012)

Weimerd run app cpu spy from Google Play, only deep sleep, 250MHz and 1000MHz working, in lewa os too. This is a bad managment of cpu frequencies.


----------



## weimerd (Nov 29, 2012)

hed190 said:


> Can you give me the info about that ROM?  I'LL appreciate it

Click to collapse



It's lewaOS for Newman N1 ver. 121123. So it's no development of stock Rom. Just search for lewaOS at google and you will get some infos to it. 

The Dialer is different and - for my opinion after using a while - quite better than the stock rom one. 

All in all I think it's the best Rom out there until now. I use apex pro launcher in addition. But you are free to choose any launcher you want. The standard one that is coming with the Rom is not very useful.

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------




wesolutka said:


> Weimerd run app cpu spy from Google Play, only deep sleep, 250MHz and 1000MHz working, in lewa os too. This is a bad managment of cpu frequencies.

Click to collapse



I checked with android system info. Mostly these both frequnecies are used. But I have some smaller percentages also for the other ones. Nevertheless I think the same: Bad managment. 
I had v5 and v6 from gommers before. The main problem there was that I had almost always 1000Mhz, no clocking down. At least this is quite better at lewaOS


----------



## hed190 (Nov 29, 2012)

I saw some images of that OS Lewa and i didn't like it, it reminds me IOS :S and it's in english and chinese, so...if i'm wrong please tell me

cumps


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 29, 2012)

weimerd said:


> It's lewaOS for Newman N1 ver. 121123. So it's no development of stock Rom. Just search for lewaOS at google and you will get some infos to it.
> 
> The Dialer is different and - for my opinion after using a while - quite better than the stock rom one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the tools from android market dont work om MTK CPUs if the cpu was really not going into deepsleep the battery would drain much faster over night.


----------



## weimerd (Nov 29, 2012)

hed190 said:


> I saw some images of that OS Lewa and i didn't like it, it reminds me IOS :S and it's in english and chinese, so...if i'm wrong please tell me
> 
> cumps

Click to collapse



The style of the os is mainly influenced by the launcher you use 

Nevertheless of course it's a different dialer and some minor things. But no big differences. Languages are English and Chinese actually. With morelocale2 from playstore you can at least switch to all other languages. This means that some things are translated and for example google news is working in your language. 
I set up apex pro launcher in German on top, so at the end I have a mix of German and English system now. It's ok for me to use.

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------




gommers1978 said:


> I think the tools from android market dont work om MTK CPUs if the cpu was really not going into deepsleep the battery would drain much faster over night.

Click to collapse



That was one of the problems I had with Rom v6 mainly. Phone became hot, battery drained very fast. Also during night battery was draining quite strong. Charging took VEEEERY long. 

The actual lewaOS I'm using is giviing around 36 to 48 hours working time to my N1. I'm using it quite strongly. With v6 it was around 24 hours max.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 29, 2012)

weimerd said:


> The style of the os is mainly influenced by the launcher you use
> 
> Nevertheless of course it's a different dialer and some minor things. But no big differences. Languages are English and Chinese actually. With morelocale2 from playstore you can at least switch to all other languages. This means that some things are translated and for example google news is working in your language.
> I set up apex pro launcher in German on top, so at the end I have a mix of German and English system now. It's ok for me to use.
> ...

Click to collapse



Strange, i do not have these problems on v6. Do you have n1 or freelander?


----------



## weimerd (Nov 29, 2012)

Newman N1, bought at etotalk shop.
In total I have three Newman N1 running here. All with same problem with v6.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 29, 2012)

weimerd said:


> Newman N1, bought at etotalk shop.
> In total I have three Newman N1 running here. All with same problem with v6.

Click to collapse



Mine is also from Etotalk with no problems so thats why i think it is strange. Some have problems and some dont.


----------



## weimerd (Nov 29, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Mine is also from Etotalk with no problems so thats why i think it is strange. Some have problems and some dont.

Click to collapse



The only point to take a shorter look is that with v4 everything worked ok. If you compare v6 and v4 directly there shall be some changes that are bringing the mentioned results. 

Really strange... That's why I now changed to lewaOS. I think with minor changes this can be a quite good Rom. The only minor problem I see now is the strange contact list if you dial 400. Some Chinese numbers will apear. The list is found in phone.apk. I'm not expertised enough to get rid of that numbers. I tried but with no result. Are you interested in stepping into lewaOS dev?


----------



## mlgmlg (Nov 29, 2012)

Is it possible to just swap phone.apk between ROM versions?
Or it will brick the phone?


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 29, 2012)

mlgmlg said:


> Is it possible to just swap phone.apk between ROM versions?
> Or it will brick the phone?

Click to collapse



This is not possible, because it is framework dependend.


----------



## mlgmlg (Nov 29, 2012)

Got it. Thank you


----------



## lingfude (Nov 29, 2012)

weimerd said:


> That was one of the problems I had with Rom v6 mainly. Phone became hot, battery drained very fast. Also during night battery was draining quite strong. Charging took VEEEERY long.
> 
> The actual lewaOS I'm using is giviing around 36 to 48 hours working time to my N1. I'm using it quite strongly. With v6 it was around 24 hours max.

Click to collapse



I use Gommers ROM V6 and have no problem with battery drain or phone heating but my battery takes very long time to get full charge (about 5 or 6 hours).

@Gommers
How much time your battery takes to get full charge?

About CPU governators anyone tried this CPU Editor?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1584508
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1724313


----------



## mlgmlg (Nov 29, 2012)

Does anyone have the "famous" Google voice problem with the Newman N1?
"Outgoing calls are logged in the phone dialer's call log with the GoogleVoice direct access number instead of the number dialed". 
This makes a mess in the call log to the point it's useless. You can't see the real numbers you dialed 

Before Newman N1 I had a HTC Aria phone. I used to use all possible custom ROMs  (including CyanogenMod 9 and 10) 
and never had this problem...


----------



## Loupák (Nov 29, 2012)

Lewa OS rom is great. No more battery problems. Only issue I´ve got so far with this one is the lock screen containing several chinese symbols. Any idea how to get rid of those?

Edit: I was able to find custom lockscreen themes for Lewa, but I dont know how to put them into the theme chooser. I´ve put the lwt file to sdcard root, lewa theme folder... nothing worked.


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 29, 2012)

Even with battery sepperate in my newman desktop charger it takes 4 to 6 hours to fully charge, does not have to do with the rom then i would think.


----------



## cabaninho (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi. What the Best software to rec with camera in 720p. Or. 1080p? My videos its very bads .  

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 30, 2012)

lingfude said:


> I use Gommers ROM V6 and have no problem with battery drain or phone heating but my battery takes very long time to get full charge (about 5 or 6 hours).
> 
> @Gommers
> How much time your battery takes to get full charge?
> ...

Click to collapse



Testing the solution for the cpu now.


----------



## hed190 (Nov 30, 2012)

hey gommers1978,

If you can please create a new version of a ROM with all the fixes done until now.

I think we all appreciate ur effort 

Thx and keep the good work

Cumps
Hed190


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## Cni (Nov 30, 2012)

MIUI is coming...

bbs. newman.  mobi/thread-72592-1-1.html


----------



## gommers1978 (Nov 30, 2012)

hed190 said:


> hey gommers1978,
> 
> If you can please create a new version of a ROM with all the fixes done until now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is no new version v6 is the latest, will create a new version when i can find the cpu problem (no deep sleep)

I personaly dont have this problem, battery lasts 1,5 day and thats enough for me because i have 2 battery's but if it is possible to have the battery last longer with a cpu fix i will try to find out what is the problem.

The long charging time, as i said before, even in a desktop charger it takes 4 to 6 hours to completely charge the battery.


----------



## hed190 (Nov 30, 2012)

thats what i meant, create a new version when u find that problem, I'm not rushing you, im just saying...
I have the heat problem when i play and my cpu is always at maximum,
The battery is good, i need to recharge afternoon but i play a lot  and at night when i'm at sleep


----------



## lingfude (Nov 30, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> There is no new version v6 is the latest, will create a new version when i can find the cpu problem (no deep sleep)
> 
> I personaly dont have this problem, battery lasts 1,5 day and thats enough for me because i have 2 battery's but if it is possible to have the battery last longer with a cpu fix i will try to find out what is the problem.
> 
> The long charging time, as i said before, even in a desktop charger it takes 4 to 6 hours to completely charge the battery.

Click to collapse



I also have no problem with cpu deep sleep.


----------



## jerober (Dec 1, 2012)

*Error message when installing ROM*

Hello All,

I just received my N1 from Etotalk and I am experiencing the following issue when trying to install Gommers ROM V1.0.9.20.10.2012.zip and also update6.V1.0.9.05.11.2012 Deodexed. Hope you guys can help

When I try to install the ROm after I did all the previous steps, I get the following error message:

Installing update...
assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "N1"  //  getprop("ro.built.product") == "N1"
E: Error in /sdcard/update4.V1.0.9.20.10.2012.zip
(status 7)
Installation aborted

Could you please advise of the necessary steps in order to install the ROM?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## hairclub (Dec 1, 2012)

jerober said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just received my N1 from Etotalk and I am experiencing the following issue when trying to install Gommers ROM V1.0.9.20.10.2012.zip and also update6.V1.0.9.05.11.2012 Deodexed. Hope you guys can help
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the same problem...

Install CWM  recovery
follow this step        http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/74-cwmflash


----------



## jerober (Dec 1, 2012)

hairclub said:


> I had the same problem...
> 
> Install CWM  recovery
> follow this step        http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/74-cwmflash

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response.

First, please note that I already have the CWM installed (version called "CWM-based recovery v6.0.1.2(compiled by Dean Etotalk.)")

This issue is that I tried to flash the recoveryN1 also but I have the following issue.

I am using a computer with XP.
I plug the phone and I go to device manager and then I install the driver.
Then , when I replug the phone i do not see the yellow exclamation point anymore (which i suppose means that the driver have been successfully installed)
after that, I open flashtool.exe, prepare it and click on download.
from that point, I plug my phone , I can see the progress bar increasing for a few seconds but then I hear a sound (which is related to plug/unplug device) and then a few second later, I got an error message from flashtool telling me that DA was not reachable..
To recap it seems that flahing is working for a few secs but then the phone is losing the USB connectivity and so the Recovery is not properly flashed.

Any advise about how to resolve this? 

Thanks

Resolved by following this process giben by Benc999

Follow the procedure detailed in the thread on how to flash CWM. When you open flashtools, the phone must be unplugged from the PC. Remove battery - not completely, just so its not making contact. Hit download on flashtools, plug in USB cable and immediately replace the battery.

Time is of the essence - you have to be reasonably quick doing all these tasks, but it definitely works. 

Thanks all


----------



## alightedme (Dec 1, 2012)

*Has anyone tried CPU Editor?*

I just checked out this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1724313

Has anyone tried any of the 3 utilities mentioned on this page? Are they compatible with N1?


----------



## cerrone (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi everyone.
Rather stupid question, but I'm thorn between what to choose - N1 or JiaYu G3. Today I kinda make my mind to buy N1 just because of its size which is compatible with the size of my pocket 
Any practical advise on where to buy it, I mean which online store offer the best deal for it? What else is good to have as an addition (case, cover, etc). For example http://etotalk.com offers many things to choose from.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 1, 2012)

Dunno about etotalk though. They still claim the N1 is shipping  with gorilla glass...


----------



## rkadve (Dec 2, 2012)

For me it takes less than 2.5 hours to charge if switched off and charged.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kra_ppo (Dec 2, 2012)

cerrone said:


> Hi everyone.
> Rather stupid question, but I'm thorn between what to choose - N1 or JiaYu G3. Today I kinda make my mind to buy N1 just because of its size which is compatible with the size of my pocket
> Any practical advise on where to buy it, I mean which online store offer the best deal for it? What else is good to have as an addition (case, cover, etc). For example http://etotalk.com offers many things to choose from.
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



My experience with etotalk:
You can pay per PayPal. 
They got the N1 in stock. 
The price is rather okay. 
Fast shipping with DHL (5 days to Germany with tracking number). 
Fast response with Email-Contact.


----------



## alightedme (Dec 2, 2012)

I would recommend jiayu g3 because of better battery and better screen resolution.

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tivchev (Dec 2, 2012)

cerrone said:


> Hi everyone.
> Rather stupid question, but I'm thorn between what to choose - N1 or JiaYu G3. Today I kinda make my mind to buy N1 just because of its size which is compatible with the size of my pocket
> Any practical advise on where to buy it, I mean which online store offer the best deal for it? What else is good to have as an addition (case, cover, etc). For example http://etotalk.com offers many things to choose from.
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I am really happy with this seller on Aliexpress:

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...-3G-smart-phone-1GB-4GB/209016_630072287.html

Best communication ever! Usually ships out in 24 hours. Got 2 screen protectors and a sweet jelly case as free gifts my N1.


----------



## mirzasila (Dec 2, 2012)

> Hi everyone.
> Rather stupid question, but I'm thorn between what to choose - N1 or JiaYu G3. Today I kinda make my mind to buy N1 just because of its size which is compatible with the size of my pocket
> Any practical advise on where to buy it, I mean which online store offer the best deal for it? What else is good to have as an addition (case, cover, etc). For example http://etotalk.com offers many things to choose from.
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I had very good experience with etotalk


----------



## hed190 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey, guys

i have noticed a problem with my N1 software ROM V5, i swapp sdcard and the phone doesn't update the information about the sd card, just when i reboot the phone and go to settings he update the info...

anyone have this problem to??

cumps
hed190


----------



## Mati1231 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello Community,

i have an issue... I have installed gommers ROM V4 and my storage looks like that: Internal 2,46GB, Phone Storage 29 GB (my SD-Card) and SD-Card 50MB. Whenever i install an app, it goes to the internal storage and i don't want to fill it with apps because it will get full very fast when i get a navigation app and some games. 
I'm trying to move the apps by using Link2SD to the SD-Card, but it says Segmentation fault. Same when I try to freeze an app.
I tried to go deeper and found a button "move to phone storage" and it worked for Skype but not WhatsApp so I'm afraid that it will not work for other Apps too.

So what can I do? Also when i try to set install destination in Link2SD it says segmantation fault.
I also set Default Write Disk to Phone Storage in the settings and Preferred install location to Phone Storage also but it just won't work 

Would be nice to get some help from you guys!
BTW, awesome phone! Kepp doing your great work Gommers!


PS. Okay now it worked to move WhatsApp to the Phone Storage too, but it's still very annoying that the apps can not be installed in the Phone Storage... Some solutions?


----------



## kra_ppo (Dec 2, 2012)

Habe a look at Gommers1978 Newman N1 website!

Bigger internal storage by eliminating internal SD storage:
http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/75-repartition


----------



## Tsurany (Dec 2, 2012)

Anyone know a working link for the lewaOS rom? Currently having some application crash issues together with some performance issues and want to see if the lewaOS rom solves this. Links posted here don't seem to work anymore.


----------



## Patanol (Dec 3, 2012)

*Lewa*



Tsurany said:


> Anyone know a working link for the lewaOS rom? Currently having some application crash issues together with some performance issues and want to see if the lewaOS rom solves this. Links posted here don't seem to work anymore.

Click to collapse



This link still works. 
http://www.mediafire.com/?9u9p50jc69toikf


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## Mati1231 (Dec 3, 2012)

kra_ppo said:


> Habe a look at Gommers1978 Newman N1 website!
> 
> Bigger internal storage by eliminating internal SD storage:
> LINK

Click to collapse



Okay kra_ppo, and how does it solve my problem that the apps are installed on the internal storage instead of the phone storage?
The solution you gave me just erases the sd-card with the 50mb from the display. Wheter it's there or not doesn't mind.


----------



## kra_ppo (Dec 3, 2012)

Mati1231 said:


> Okay kra_ppo, and how does it solve my problem that the apps are installed on the internal storage instead of the phone storage? The solution you gave me just erases the sd-card with the 50mb from the display. Wheter it's there or not doesn't mind.

Click to collapse



Just kill the internal memory.
I'm using "app2sd".
No problem to move the apps to the "real" SD-card.

Works very good with my device.

But maybe I didn't understand your problem...

kra


----------



## Tsurany (Dec 3, 2012)

Patanol said:


> This link still works.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?9u9p50jc69toikf

Click to collapse



Thnx, is this the latest version?


----------



## weimerd (Dec 3, 2012)

Tsurany said:


> Thnx, is this the latest version?

Click to collapse



Here's the link for the ROM:

ROM: http://www.mediafire.com/?x0caa7xm96avg0a 
Gaps: http://www.mediafire.com/?8uznb81czd7tc9t 

Its lewaOS 121123. There's also one 121130 in development but I didn't try yet. This one is working quite well for me so I don't see a point why to change.


----------



## Patanol (Dec 3, 2012)

*Lewa*



Tsurany said:


> Thnx, is this the latest version?

Click to collapse



Sorry I forgot to add. There was a newer version 3 or 4 pages before. But that one had a small glitch in phone.apk.  You should check out Chinese forums for the latest versions. I will add links once I get back home if you like.


----------



## weimerd (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, the glitches in phone.apk are that there are some Chinese numbers added in address book. I don't care too much about that but a clean version would be nice 

Nevertheless: ROM: http://www.mediafire.com/?x0caa7xm96avg0a 
Gaps: http://www.mediafire.com/?8uznb81czd7tc9t 

It's the newest lewaOS for N1 available on english speaking market actually. I also saw something on Chinese forum (like 121130) but I didn't get it until now.

@Patanol: If you could get it and upload to like mediafire your help would be highly appreciated


----------



## Tsurany (Dec 3, 2012)

Thnx all, have both versions, gonna try them out


----------



## Patanol (Dec 3, 2012)

*Roms*



weimerd said:


> @Patanol: If you could get it and upload to like mediafire your help would be highly appreciated

Click to collapse



I will give it a try tonight and upload it if I get my hands on it.

Yesterday I tried muiu rom but as mentioned on its bbs. newman thread it doesn't recognize the contacts on your sim. You have to backup your phone book in your current rom then restore it on muiu. Besides some services crashed when I was exploring the settings etc. So I restored my Lewa rom which I am very pleased with. But I should remind you that I didn't spare much time to figure out the miui rom. I believe that there will be a stable version soon


----------



## gommers1978 (Dec 3, 2012)

weimerd said:


> Yes, the glitches in phone.apk are that there are some Chinese numbers added in address book. I don't care too much about that but a clean version would be nice
> 
> Nevertheless: ROM: http://www.mediafire.com/?x0caa7xm96avg0a
> Gaps: http://www.mediafire.com/?8uznb81czd7tc9t
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this Phone.apk and let me know if the issue is gone.

*P.S. for people who think the N1 is not going into deepsleep test this with CPU spy, on my phone it says 93% on deep sleep. So no CPU problem here!*

Will look how to get lower frequencies working.


----------



## Tsurany (Dec 3, 2012)

It's 60% Deep Sleep here, that's about 31,5 hours. Time at 100% is 39% and that is 20,5 hours. Seems like the phone is either in deep sleep or running at maximum. No way my phone is used 39% of the time by me so scaling down when a background thing is running could be usefull.


----------



## kra_ppo (Dec 3, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> *P.S. for people who think the N1 is not going into deepsleep test this with CPU spy, on my phone it says 93% on deep sleep. So no CPU problem here!*

Click to collapse



Hi gommers!

Which application/app do you use to confirm this?

Temp+CPU V2 says always "1001Mhz, 99% CPU"

kra


edit: sorry - I should read the posting... cpu-Spy - I'll try it.


----------



## Tsurany (Dec 3, 2012)

The application is called CPU spy.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5idmFsb3Nlay5jcHVzcHkiXQ..


----------



## lingfude (Dec 3, 2012)

kra_ppo said:


> Hi gommers!
> 
> Which application/app do you use to confirm this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CPU Spy

Download here


----------



## alightedme (Dec 3, 2012)

I have installed Antutu CPU Master (free) to set CPU in powersave mode (250 MHz to 1001 Mhz) and apply the settings on boot. My CPU also remains in deep sleep for quite long. So, no problem here.


----------



## weimerd (Dec 3, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Try this Phone.apk and let me know if the issue is gone.
> 
> *P.S. for people who think the N1 is not going into deepsleep test this with CPU spy, on my phone it says 93% on deep sleep. So no CPU problem here!*
> 
> Will look how to get lower frequencies working.

Click to collapse



Same "problem", still there are the funny entries of Chinese numbers in call log


----------



## kra_ppo (Dec 3, 2012)

All or nothing!


----------



## twrock (Dec 4, 2012)

weimerd said:


> Same "problem", still there are the funny entries of Chinese numbers in call log

Click to collapse



But can you just delete the call log and they are gone?


----------



## tivchev (Dec 4, 2012)

My Newman N1 has been shutting down randomly since I got it 2 weeks ago. I now have to send it back to China for repair but I'd like to get it back to stock beforehand. I've got a backup of my original ROM. Is there a way to flash stock recovery?


----------



## weimerd (Dec 4, 2012)

twrock said:


> But can you just delete the call log and they are gone?

Click to collapse



No, it's not. This call log entries are somehow permanent. I don't care that much but it's strange anyway.


----------



## -wanderer- (Dec 4, 2012)

I received my N1 from Pandawill a week ago. I'd like to thank users alightedme and gommers1978, thanks to instructions on your website i was able to flash my phone with no problems at all. Thanks guys, you rock :good:!


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## wgr51 (Dec 4, 2012)

*contact app*

hello,
I'm new here and have a new newman n1 with gommers update5 rom.
works well bur one problem!
when open contacts and try to create a group like family the app close!
who can help?


----------



## gommers1978 (Dec 4, 2012)

wgr51 said:


> hello,
> I'm new here and have a new newman n1 with gommers update5 rom.
> works well bur one problem!
> when open contacts and try to create a group like family the app close!
> who can help?

Click to collapse



Install v6


----------



## wgr51 (Dec 4, 2012)

ok, I'll try!


----------



## kozomelec (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi! Iˇm new here and i want best ROM for my new Newman1, can you recommend me some ROM ? Thanks


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 4, 2012)

Cni said:


> MIUI is coming...
> 
> bbs. newman.  mobi/thread-72592-1-1.html

Click to collapse



And now, there is a beta MIUI
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=140343&uk=2905181389

Languages:
ofcourse chinese, english, bahasa, deutsch, espanol, francais, italiano, nederlands, portugues, tieng, turkce, russia and 6x maybe arabic.


----------



## Cni (Dec 4, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> And now, there is a beta MIUI
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=140343&uk=2905181389

Click to collapse



: D I will try tomorrow


----------



## ozp (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a possible bug with my N1 goommers v5:

At the contacts (display only phone contacts) I have a A-Z list and then another smaller A-Z list. 
My list was imported from a file from my old android 2.2 

Regards


----------



## kuts (Dec 4, 2012)

Problem with gps on gommers v.5. Gps isn't work..


----------



## demotapa (Dec 5, 2012)

im an owner of freelander i10 , is phone suitable for all android apps , how can i make it to be suitable ?


----------



## cybertech (Dec 5, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> And now, there is a beta MIUI
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=140343&uk=2905181389
> 
> Languages:
> ofcourse chinese, english, bahasa, deutsch, espanol, francais, italiano, nederlands, portugues, tieng, turkce, russia and 6x maybe arabic.

Click to collapse



Read in the chinese forum this MIUI ROM currently do not support two sim at the moment
and will report error on screen when power on when there are 2 sim cards. They mentioned
should just use 1 sim card and btw would like to know what so special about MIUI ROM.


----------



## Fenisu (Dec 5, 2012)

What do you mean? The phone works great for any purpose and AFAIK all the apps work (besides some powerful 3D games)

Skickat från min ST25i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## alightedme (Dec 6, 2012)

*Battery calibration issue*

I am facing a strange problem. Everytime I do a calibration, battery percentage shows a correct reading for few days and after few days it keeps on getting stuck, e.g. sometimes it will be stuck at 90%, sometimes at 70% and so on. To make the indicator move I end up in restarting my phone. This has been happening for sometime now. Has anyone experienced the same issues?


----------



## seafish88 (Dec 6, 2012)

alightedme said:


> I am facing a strange problem. Everytime I do a calibration, battery percentage shows a correct reading for few days and after few days it keeps on getting stuck, e.g. sometimes it will be stuck at 90%, sometimes at 70% and so on. To make the indicator move I end up in restarting my phone. This has been happening for sometime now. Has anyone experienced the same issues?

Click to collapse



Mine is also showing up to 5% difference after rebooting but it is not getting stuck, the indicator is updating itself. I am with lewa OS from 4 days and calibrated my battery 2 days ago. With my two sim cards working and medium usage my battery lasts for the whole day and I charge it in the night. Antutu CPU Master helped a lot with the CPU clocking. Now the battery last twice longer.


----------



## tivchev (Dec 6, 2012)

seafish88 said:


> Antutu CPU Master helped a lot with the CPU clocking. Now the battery last twice longer.

Click to collapse



What are your settings in CPU Master?


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 6, 2012)

Battery calibration is a myth (deleting batterystat.bin https://plus.google.com/u/0/105051985738280261832/posts/FV3LVtdVxPT ) and has no effect on battery lifetime.
You connecting those two things, because when you restart the newman for battery calibration, battery percentage goes up or down (5-15%), but this is happening also without this mysterious calibration.


----------



## seafish88 (Dec 6, 2012)

tivchev said:


> What are your settings in CPU Master?

Click to collapse



I am not sure if these are the correct settings. I choosed hybrid scaling, min 250 MHz max 1000MHz.


----------



## Tsurany (Dec 6, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> Battery calibration is a myth (deleting batterystat.bin https://plus.google.com/u/0/105051985738280261832/posts/FV3LVtdVxPT ) and has no effect on battery lifetime.
> You connecting those two things, because when you restart the newman for battery calibration, battery percentage goes up or down (5-15%), but this is happening also without this mysterious calibration.

Click to collapse



It has no effect on battery lifetime but it can help with correctly reporting the capacity left in the battery at a given moment.


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 6, 2012)

File battstat clearing itself when battery is charged to full, because it have only statistic from discharging.
If You manualy delete file from System, then has no effect on actual battery percentage, you must restart mobile, but if You restart Phone, then battery percentages change also without deleting this file.

Maybe if You never or rarely charte to full, deleting this file helps.

In other phone, an important file for battery is /system/bin/batt.d, but in Newman there isn't such file.


----------



## Loupák (Dec 6, 2012)

Is this normal? My phone (running LewaOS) goes to deep sleep but only runs on 1001 Mhz or 250 Mhz... :/

Edit: the same was on gommers rom


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 6, 2012)

Loupák said:


> Is this normal? My phone (running LewaOS) goes to deep sleep but only runs on 1001 Mhz or 250 Mhz... :/
> 
> Edit: the same was on gommers rom

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, this is normal


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## Nastheone (Dec 6, 2012)

I install cpu spy.
CPU was in hybrid mode, with v5 rom.
Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hairclub (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi all
Any news about JB?


----------



## rkadve (Dec 6, 2012)

Nastheone said:


> I install cpu spy.
> CPU was in hybrid mode, with v5 rom.
> Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How did you get the circular battery icon? Which Rom are you on?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nastheone (Dec 6, 2012)

rkadve said:


> How did you get the circular battery icon? Which Rom are you on?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



#659 post

I use update5.V1.0.9.05.11.2012 Deodexed ROM


----------



## raby500 (Dec 7, 2012)

hi all
i use gommers v6 rom and it's good i get about 30 hours on battery with little talk almost no play 
but i would like to know how to :
1) change the battery icon in status bar to a circle 
2) i don't have a second sim inside my phone but there is a red X in the status bar ,so how to put the second sim into airplane mode 

thanks


----------



## GiZMoSK (Dec 7, 2012)

rkadve said:


> How did you get the circular battery icon? Which Rom are you on?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



it should be this widget:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.hubalek.android.reborn.beta


----------



## cabaninho (Dec 7, 2012)

*Foto and Video*

I wonder if they can good photographs and videos. What application to use to record video and photos? You can record in 1080p?
thank you


----------



## alightedme (Dec 7, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> File battstat clearing itself when battery is charged to full, because it have only statistic from discharging.
> If You manualy delete file from System, then has no effect on actual battery percentage, you must restart mobile, but if You restart Phone, then battery percentages change also without deleting this file.
> 
> Maybe if You never or rarely charte to full, deleting this file helps.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have deleted the batterystats.bin file. Let's see what happens in next few days.

In the mean while, check the attached screenshot.


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 7, 2012)

Are You using task killers, because they freez battery percetages sometimes.
I had some drops (maybe three times) without restarting phone, but only in standard 1.09 rom.
Of course I don't del batstats and now, I haaven't yours problem in Lewa Os.


----------



## alightedme (Dec 7, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> Are You using task killers, because they freez battery percetages sometimes.
> I had some drops (maybe three times) without restarting phone, but only in standard 1.09 rom.
> Of course I don't del batstats and now, I haaven't yours problem in Lewa Os.
> View attachment 1544682

Click to collapse



Yes I use task killers. But I kill tasks manually. After deleting batterystats file, I have not killed any task, let's see if this thing works.


----------



## paul89rulez (Dec 7, 2012)

guys i wanna buy this phone.. but this problem with nodeepsleep.. can you explaine me better deepsleep problem?


----------



## alightedme (Dec 7, 2012)

paul89rulez said:


> guys i wanna buy this phone.. but this problem with nodeepsleep.. can you explaine me better deepsleep problem?

Click to collapse



I don't face any deep sleep problems.


----------



## twrock (Dec 8, 2012)

alightedme said:


> I don't face any deep sleep problems.

Click to collapse



Which rom are your using?


----------



## alightedme (Dec 8, 2012)

twrock said:


> Which rom are your using?

Click to collapse



Gomers rom v6.


----------



## weimerd (Dec 8, 2012)

alightedme said:


> Gomers rom v6.

Click to collapse



Actually it's curious that some are expecting problems with deep sleep and some are not. It seems that there are two different hardware versions on market where you can't find any difference by sight. 

So one group is quite fine with gommers v6 - that will be the best rom for them.

The other group has two options: stay at v4 version from gommers or flash lewaOS version. 

So I don't see why not to buy the phone. Price is perferct, it's running great and no matter which version you get there is always a good running rom


----------



## Carterkreg (Dec 8, 2012)

*New lewa rom and Headphones problem*

Hi guys,

Any news about new lewa 1130?  I have older version (without chinese numbers, but sometimes when I turn display off buttons keep glowing until restart.)

Btw, is there any one who has  problem with 3.5 jack connector - for me  it works only with headpnohes without microphone - stock headphones plays fine, but telephone does not recognize them and plays sound from speaker too. My razer moray+ (also with mic) plays only "half" of music, no vocals there ussually. Cheap headphones without mic plays fine.

I tried several roms and players so it looks like it isnt software related.

Is there any solution how fix this?


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 8, 2012)

There are two types of plug-ins. If you want to operate your headphones with a microphone you need to solder a new plug-in with other cables order.

Gomers Rom v4 have Deep sleep, but when install patches for "button brightness" and for "software button on with screen" ,  Deep sleep never work again.


----------



## Deleted member 4312352 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Lewa 121130*

Lewa 121130 working & now testing on Freelander i10 .

I can't post outside link because I'm new user :crying:


----------



## alightedme (Dec 8, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> There are two types of plug-ins. If you want to operate your headphones with a microphone you need to solder a new plug-in with other cables order.
> 
> Gomers Rom v4 have Deep sleep, but when install patches for "button brightness" and for "software button on with screen" ,  Deep sleep never work again.

Click to collapse



That's a new thing. Infact I have downloaded that patch which disables button lights. May be that's why I don't face any deep sleep problem.


----------



## makabebe (Dec 8, 2012)

good its fixed

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## weimerd (Dec 8, 2012)

Reflected_God said:


> Lewa 121130 working & now testing on Freelander i10 .
> 
> I can't post outside link because I'm new user :crying:

Click to collapse



Thank you for the PM. So here is the link for everybody:

http://narod.ru/disk/64292568001.a42e6329f6cd99596aab5d9a0cb8df2e/NewmanN1_LewaRUSv1.zip.html

This shall be LewaOS 121130 with languages Russian, English and Chinese. I guess with morelocale2 you can add some more 

It's not tested by me actually so I will also download it now.

Many thanks to Reflected_God once more


----------



## Deleted member 4312352 (Dec 8, 2012)

weimerd said:


> Thank you for the PM. So here is the link for everybody:
> 
> This shall be LewaOS 121130 with languages Russian, English and Chinese. I guess with morelocale2 you can add some more
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're welcome.

More locale 2 helps with some translations, but no all of them (i.e. during Charging there is a russian message in the middle of the screen). And the launcher remains in Russian, English or Chinese.
I use my phone in spanish and some application like email are still in english.

And music app doesn't work. It gives me an error message and it closes. I'd like to try the official ROM music apk, but I can't find it on Play Store.
I just installed this ROM, without GAPPS, using CWM recovery, and the first time I connected Play Store it upgraded and the icon disappeared, but suddenly, it appeared again and now it works perfectly :fingers-crossed:


----------



## lingfude (Dec 8, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> Gomers Rom v4 have Deep sleep, but when install patches for "button brightness" and for "software button on with screen" ,  Deep sleep never work again.

Click to collapse



I don't think so. I use Gommers V6 with "software button on with screen" and my phone goes to Deep Sleep mode.

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------




weimerd said:


> Actually it's curious that some are expecting problems with deep sleep and some are not. It seems that there are two different hardware versions on market where you can't find any difference by sight.

Click to collapse



That or maybe some application causing problems with Deep Sleep mode. (I don't have any problem with V6)

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------




rkadve said:


> How did you get the circular battery icon? Which Rom are you on?

Click to collapse



If anyone want the Rom Gommers V6 with percentage over battery icon, please tell me.

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------




raby500 said:


> hi all
> i use gommers v6 rom and it's good i get about 30 hours on battery with little talk almost no play
> but i would like to know how to :
> 1) change the battery icon in status bar to a circle
> ...

Click to collapse



1) If you want the Rom Gommers V6 with percentage over battery icon PM me (not circular icon).
2) PM me and I tell you how to get rid of red X icon for no SIM inserted.


----------



## alightedme (Dec 8, 2012)

@lingfude

Why don't you tell it to everyone about how to get percentage over battery icon on Gomers ROM and about how to get rid of red X icon for no SIM inserted. It would benefit everyone in the community.


----------



## lingfude (Dec 8, 2012)

alightedme said:


> @lingfude
> 
> Why don't you tell it to everyone about how to get percentage over battery icon on Gomers ROM and about how to get rid of red X icon for no SIM inserted. It would benefit everyone in the community.

Click to collapse



I know that benefit everyone.
My Rom is Gommers V6 with some adds and I dont want upload my Rom in another site because of this:
*Recomendation from Gommers website*
"Please do not share the direct link but link to this webpage if you want to share.
This because improvements will be added and then we get allot of bad links over the web, thank you."​
*To get rid of red X for no SIM inserted (thanks to bgcngm):*
Open /system/build.prop

find the line

```
ro.operator.optr=OP02
```
replace with

```
ro.operator.optr=OP01
```
after doing this is you get the error "android process.media stop" go to application manager and clean data on media storage and downloads.

*To get percentage over battery icon:* Must replace /system/framework/framework-res.apk from Gommers V6 Rom with my framework-res.apk.


----------



## alightedme (Dec 8, 2012)

lingfude said:


> I know that benefit everyone.
> My Rom is Gommers V6 with some adds and I dont want upload my Rom in another site because of this:
> *Recomendation from Gommers website*
> "Please do not share the direct link but link to this webpage if you want to share.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks lingfude for sharing your knowledge with the community. Could you please share a link to download your apk file if you wish


----------



## freeholdeu (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi.
I have N1 one day (the blue one). I use gommers v6 rom and if I use Czech language, the menu "display" didnt work. it writes something like "stop working"
In CPU spy there is only 1000MHz or Deep sleep counted, is it normal? How can I fix it, antutu says "on demand 250-1000"


----------



## alightedme (Dec 8, 2012)

freeholdeu said:


> Hi.
> I have N1 one day (the blue one). I use v6 rom and if I use Czech language, the menu "display" didnt work. it writes something like "stop working"
> In CPU spy there is only 1000MHz or Deep sleep counted, is it normal? How can I fix it, antutu says "on demand 250-1000"

Click to collapse



Enable Antutu settings either in hyrid, powersave or ondemnad demand. Then you can see more values in CPU Spy.


----------



## rkadve (Dec 9, 2012)

lingfude said:


> *To get percentage over battery icon:* Must replace /system/framework/framework-res.apk from Gommers V6 Rom with my framework-res.apk.

Click to collapse



Can you share your framework-res.apk, I like the circular mod.

Sent from my GT-P6800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## makabebe (Dec 9, 2012)

good one

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## kuts (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi, i try gommers rom and Lewa Rom but the Gps not working.

I live France, 

anyone can help? 


(Sorry for english)


----------



## alightedme (Dec 9, 2012)

kuts said:


> Hi, i try gommers rom and Lewa Rom but the Gps not working.
> 
> I live France,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try GPS Fix solution mentioned in my signature


----------



## alightedme (Dec 9, 2012)

*SD Card*

Is this card compatible with N1?

http://www.homeshop18.com/sandisk-32-gb-ultra-series-microsd-memory-card-class10/mobiles-accessories/accessories/product:30142862/cid:3040/?it_category=hs18bot&it_action=recentlySoldProducts&it_label=30142862&it_value=3


----------



## lingfude (Dec 9, 2012)

alightedme said:


> Thanks lingfude for sharing your knowledge with the community. Could you please share a link to download your apk file if you wish

Click to collapse





rkadve said:


> Can you share your framework-res.apk, I like the circular mod.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sorry, is not framework-res.apk but SystemUI.apk and it's not the circular mod.

This update is only for deodexed Rom.

Apply from recovery.


----------



## alightedme (Dec 9, 2012)

lingfude said:


> Sorry, is not framework-res.apk but SystemUI.apk and it's not the circular mod.
> 
> This update is only for deodexed Rom.
> 
> Apply from recovery.

Click to collapse



I have updated my battery icon using your patch.


----------



## Mati1231 (Dec 9, 2012)

alightedme said:


> Is this card compatible with N1?
> 
> LINK

Click to collapse




Yes it is  I also have a Class 10 MicroSD but from Samsung, works well


----------



## alightedme (Dec 9, 2012)

Mati1231 said:


> Yes it is  I also have a Class 10 MicroSD but from Samsung, works well

Click to collapse



I also have samsung 16 GB class 10 card but it is running out of capacity now so I am planning to upgrade.


----------



## lingfude (Dec 9, 2012)

alightedme said:


> I have updated my battery icon using your patch.

Click to collapse



And do you like it?

Try charge the battery to see the icon effect.


----------



## feuer-2003 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Problem*

Hello,

have the problem that my phone often goes out by itself and then re-runs up belongings at the moment Lewa rom on it and same problem with Gommers v5 / 6

May be due to the battery?

Have a feeling that it only happens when the battery drops below 60% value.

Hope for quick assistance.
Thank you.


----------



## alightedme (Dec 10, 2012)

lingfude said:


> And do you like it?
> 
> Try charge the battery to see the icon effect.

Click to collapse



Well UI wise I think font ans size can be better but it's alright as I don't have to enable battery percentage separately so I think it will save some resources.

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------




feuer-2003 said:


> Hello,
> 
> have the problem that my phone often goes out by itself and then re-runs up belongings at the moment Lewa rom on it and same problem with Gommers v5 / 6
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had a problem of auto turning off. Try discharging battery to 0% and then recharging to 100%. See if it helps.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## makabebe (Dec 10, 2012)

try chnaging the kernel

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## feuer-2003 (Dec 10, 2012)

makabebe said:


> try chnaging the kernel
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How do I do that and where can I get one?: Confused:


----------



## ziomanerijus (Dec 10, 2012)

*HEY please help I have problem *

Watch my video :



  /watch?v=l65h3XRyuQE&feature=plcp   :crying:


----------



## gommers1978 (Dec 10, 2012)

feuer-2003 said:


> How do I do that and where can I get one?: Confused:

Click to collapse



Why would you want to change the kernel..... Its dangerous if you dont exactly know what you are doing and you can brick your phone!

I think the one telling you 2 do this are spammers on this forum.


----------



## makabebe (Dec 10, 2012)

you wont

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## alightedme (Dec 10, 2012)

*modified build.prop*

@Gomers

I have added some tweaks in build.prop. Can you please check the attached build.prop if they are going to mess up anything. I have started using this build.prop on my phone. So far no problem, but a go ahead from you will add to assurance.

Thanks.


----------



## alightedme (Dec 10, 2012)

ziomanerijus said:


> Watch my video :
> 
> 
> 
> /watch?v=l65h3XRyuQE&feature=plcp   :crying:

Click to collapse



Can you explain the problem by writing here? From your video, I was not able to make out what was the problem.


----------



## ziomanerijus (Dec 10, 2012)

*my problem*



alightedme said:


> Can you explain the problem by writing here? From your video, I was not able to make out what was the problem.

Click to collapse



my problem is the touch screen lag or touching it self.


----------



## alightedme (Dec 10, 2012)

ziomanerijus said:


> my problem is the touch screen lag or touching it self.

Click to collapse



which rom u r using?


----------



## ziomanerijus (Dec 10, 2012)

*my rom*



alightedme said:


> which rom u r using?

Click to collapse



custom rom
build number: n1b01 Kernel version:3.0.13 android version:4.0.4 custom build version:20121015.100007


----------



## Evil_Mind (Dec 10, 2012)

Are you charging when this happens? 

does it continues when the phone is not charging?


----------



## alightedme (Dec 10, 2012)

ziomanerijus said:


> custom rom
> build number: n1b01 Kernel version:3.0.13 android version:4.0.4 custom build version:20121015.100007

Click to collapse



Be specific about custom ROM... which custom ROM.. I know of two custom roms ... one is gomers rom and other something lewis.... which one do you use?


----------



## ziomanerijus (Dec 11, 2012)

alightedme said:


> Be specific about custom ROM... which custom ROM.. I know of two custom roms ... one is gomers rom and other something lewis.... which one do you use?

Click to collapse



my ROM name on folder:           update5.v1.09.05.11.2012 deodexed

---------- Post added at 08:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------




Evil_Mind said:


> Are you charging when this happens?
> 
> does it continues when the phone is not charging?

Click to collapse



whis happens when I update firmware and now can't fix this bugs.


----------



## weimerd (Dec 11, 2012)

ziomanerijus said:


> my ROM name on folder:           update5.v1.09.05.11.2012 deodexed
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So this means you are using gommers rom. Try to use v6 or v4. In any case install v4 first.

You will find all information here: http://www.droidwebspace.com/


----------



## alightedme (Dec 11, 2012)

ziomanerijus said:


> my ROM name on folder:           update5.v1.09.05.11.2012 deodexed
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try instructions mentioned in my signature.


----------



## Cni (Dec 11, 2012)

I've been using de miui beta rom for a couple of days, the phone is fastest than any rom that I could try, works awesome, but have one problem, the 3g data dosn't worked, only the 2g, and wifi of course.

Because that, i  changed the rom for another one from the chinese forum, not remeber wich one exactly :silly: everything works very well and fast, if I can find the link, i will put here.



pd: it's funny invent every word because I only know a very little bit of english : D hope you can understant anything :fingers-crossed:


----------



## rkadve (Dec 11, 2012)

I installed gommers v6. Everything is good. Only one problem, exdialer theme changes to default after a restart. My keyboard also changes back to default after a restart. Earlier this was not happening. 

Any help.

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## alightedme (Dec 12, 2012)

Great! It is good to see new roms. Do post the link when u find it.

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gommers1978 (Dec 12, 2012)

Cni said:


> I've been using de miui beta rom for a couple of days, the phone is fastest than any rom that I could try, works awesome, but have one problem, the 3g data dosn't worked, only the 2g, and wifi of course.
> 
> Because that, i  changed the rom for another one from the chinese forum, not remeber wich one exactly :silly: everything works very well and fast, if I can find the link, i will put here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dual SIM working? What languages are in this MIUI version?


----------



## Cni (Dec 12, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Dual SIM working? What languages are in this MIUI version?

Click to collapse




Only one sim. A lot of, don't remember exactly. This is the link http://bbs. newman .mobi/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=72592&extra=page%3D1


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## seafish88 (Dec 13, 2012)

Have anyone tried this version of Le_OS 20121205  pan baidu com/share/link?shareid=141773&uk=2905181389

Sorry, I found it in the Newman forum but it is a Lenovo Rom. I have just installed it and in first look it is working but will see...


----------



## ziomanerijus (Dec 13, 2012)

alightedme said:


> Try instructions mentioned in my signature.

Click to collapse



but could it be that my phone does not operate normally due to not use a screen protector?

---------- Post added at 07:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------




ziomanerijus said:


> my problem is the touch screen lag or touching it self.

Click to collapse



but could it be that my phone does not operate normally due to not use a screen protector?


----------



## routier11 (Dec 13, 2012)

*newman n1 for sale*

:cyclops:Good morning, I have a brand new Newman N1 from Etotalk, rooted with superuser and ready to go but does not work with my carrier so my mistake will be someone luck:good: if interested let me know cheers


----------



## alightedme (Dec 13, 2012)

ziomanerijus said:


> but could it be that my phone does not operate normally due to not use a screen protector?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My phone with screen protector works fine. Have you tried build.prop tweaks?


----------



## seafish88 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Baidu ROM*

This is a Baidu rom (pan baidu com/share/link?shareid=134304&uk=2770925319) but I don't know how to modify Roms. The CPU clocking works(cheked with CPY spu), gapps are also working, but it has a lot of useless Baidu staff. Only Chineese and English languages.


----------



## satro73 (Dec 14, 2012)

lingfude said:


> I use Gommers ROM V6 and have no problem with battery drain or phone heating but my battery takes very long time to get full charge (about 5 or 6 hours).
> 
> @Gommers
> How much time your battery takes to get full charge?
> ...

Click to collapse



I use Gommers ROM v5 and I also have a problem with long-time battery charge. I find that when the phone is charging when switched on, the CPU still running at 1 GHz (data from CPU Spy) ... is this normal? Maybe because the charging time is so long. Can other, please, check the problem on other ROMs?

Anyway, many thanks Gommers and others for their work!


----------



## lingfude (Dec 14, 2012)

*Newman N1 screenshot*

Newman N1 screenshot with:

- No red X icon for no SIM inserted
- Battery % over the icon


----------



## GiZMoSK (Dec 14, 2012)

satro73 said:


> I use Gommers ROM v5 and I also have a problem with long-time battery charge. I find that when the phone is charging when switched on, the CPU still running at 1 GHz (data from CPU Spy) ... is this normal? Maybe because the charging time is so long. Can other, please, check the problem on other ROMs?

Click to collapse



have noticed same behaviour (charging, display off, cpu running on 1GHz). i'm on V6.
same thing, when i turn the phone on and the PIN screen is waitng for SIM PINs (i go away, screen gets off). due this i dont't use the scheduled power on feauture.


----------



## hun_gery (Dec 14, 2012)

routier11 said:


> :cyclops:Good morning, I have a brand new Newman N1 from Etotalk, rooted with superuser and ready to go but does not work with my carrier so my mistake will be someone luck:good: if interested let me know cheers

Click to collapse



Where do you live?


----------



## Deleted member 4312352 (Dec 14, 2012)

seafish88 said:


> This is a Baidu rom (pan baidu com/share/link?shareid=134304&uk=2770925319) but I don't know how to modify Roms. The CPU clocking works(cheked with CPY spu), gapps are also working, but it has a lot of useless Baidu staff. Only Chineese and English languages.

Click to collapse



Link not working. Could you upload it please?


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 14, 2012)

Reflected_God link is working fine, You must insert "." in pan.baidu.com
Rom is beautifull, ther are UI animation like in MIUI, but everywhere there are chinese marks.
DualSim is working fine.

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=134304&uk=2770925319


----------



## Deleted member 4312352 (Dec 14, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> Reflected_God link is working fine, You must insert "." in pan.baidu.com
> Rom is beautifull, ther are UI animation like in MIUI, but everywhere there are chinese marks.
> DualSim is working fine.

Click to collapse



Link doen's work for me (and, of course, i've insert "." .
Neither my ADSL DNS found the file nor my 3G connection.
I'll try Lenovo ROM instead, but if someone finds another link for the Baidu Rom, please, share it.


----------



## hed190 (Dec 14, 2012)

*v6 problems*

hey guys, today i installed ROM V6 and my phone is worst, gps is not working, battery is draining fast and slow recharge, when playing the phone heat problem is worst too, i dont know what to do...


----------



## Evil_Mind (Dec 14, 2012)

install V4 instead. it solves most problems


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 14, 2012)

Another fancy ROM for newman
This is only modification of standard ROM, with Sharp UI
Download: 
http://narod.ru/disk/64418424001.d07fccc7efc599a6617bf722cc2990b3/custom.zip.html

This is firts ROM where I see working backup on google account


Generally rather nothing special, I don'ot recommend it.
Video is from sharp, not from newman,


----------



## hed190 (Dec 14, 2012)

when i had V4 i have problems with a lot of apps... so im stuck


----------



## snooze baby (Dec 15, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> Another fancy ROM for newman
> This is only modification of standard ROM, with Sharp UI
> 
> This is firts ROM where I see working backup on google account
> ...

Click to collapse



does the dual sim work?


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, dualsim is working, this Rom have the Sharp launcher only.


----------



## seafish88 (Dec 15, 2012)

This is the download link for the Baidu Rom. 
mediafire com/?2rth90ezbc903eu

And this is latest release of Lewa Os 12_12_14 
http pan baidu com/share/link?shareid=142612&uk=2031034161

I still can not post links so put the dot.


----------



## Deleted member 4312352 (Dec 15, 2012)

seafish88 said:


> This is the download link for the Baidu Rom.
> mediafire com/?2rth90ezbc903eu
> 
> And this is latest release of Lewa Os 12_12_14
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much.
Downloading & testing both files.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## ziomanerijus (Dec 15, 2012)

alightedme said:


> My phone with screen protector works fine. Have you tried build.prop tweaks?

Click to collapse



my phone without screen protector and with screen protector still can't work normally. I tried installed so many ROM's and still have problems with the screen he lag or pressing it self. **** I hate my Newman n1 phone.  And one question. For you lagging mp4 320p or 304p videos???


----------



## alightedme (Dec 15, 2012)

ziomanerijus said:


> my phone without screen protector and with screen protector still can't work normally. I tried installed so many ROM's and still have problems with the screen he lag or pressing it self. **** I hate my Newman n1 phone.  And one question. For you lagging mp4 320p or 304p videos???

Click to collapse



Ok, first test if hardware is okay or not. To run hardware tests, shut down the phone and then press power + volume down. You will see a tests interface. Run the appropriate touch tests and report.


----------



## ziomanerijus (Dec 16, 2012)

alightedme said:


> Ok, first test if hardware is okay or not. To run hardware tests, shut down the phone and then press power + volume down. You will see a tests interface. Run the appropriate touch tests and report.

Click to collapse



I run hardware test and have the sames problems. To sent to panadawill com to repair it or buy new digitizer thats from here http://www.mobile-phones.cn/newman-touch-screen-digitizer-original-p-11245.html ??? I live in Lithuania and me shipping cost is very high price.


----------



## Margitili (Dec 16, 2012)

seafish88 said:


> And this is latest release of Lewa Os 12_12_14
> http pan baidu com/share/link?shareid=142612&uk=2031034161
> 
> I still can not post links so put the dot.

Click to collapse



Hello,
Download is very slowly and abort after 30mb, will anybody upload to mirror?
Regards


----------



## alightedme (Dec 16, 2012)

ziomanerijus said:


> I run hardware test and have the sames problems. To sent to panadawill com to repair it or buy new digitizer thats from here http://www.mobile-phones.cn/newman-touch-screen-digitizer-original-p-11245.html ??? I live in Lithuania and me shipping cost is very high price.

Click to collapse



Are you sure screen digitizer is a problem? It could be something else. Better send it back for repair.


----------



## Broederbal (Dec 16, 2012)

Margitili said:


> Hello,
> Download is very slowly and abort after 30mb, will anybody upload to mirror?
> Regards

Click to collapse



the previeus link.. first i dont know if that one is newer.. i dont exacly understand their way of counting in china  guess the date offcourse
one thing i know.. installed them both but the link above was the same.. but with an lot of chinese crap pre-installed 

this one doesnt.. only a few (usefull) apps... if you want to flash it, it doesnt have google playstore pre-installed
http pan baidu com/share/link?shareid=125729&uk=2770925319
btw id use "internet download manager" most of the times it is a bit faster.. had bout 400kbs

maybe that will help
Language China & English 
Don't forget the dots in the link


----------



## Margitili (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks,
not to reach the same problem ...... of Chinese servers ....... barely to at all


----------



## Tomáš Kubec (Dec 16, 2012)

lingfude said:


> I know that benefit everyone.
> My Rom is Gommers V6 with some adds and I dont want upload my Rom in another site because of this:
> *Recomendation from Gommers website*
> "Please do not share the direct link but link to this webpage if you want to share.
> ...

Click to collapse




"android process.media stop"
Hi, somehow I do not understand what needs to be deleted


----------



## alightedme (Dec 16, 2012)

Tomáš Kubec said:


> "android process.media stop"
> Hi, somehow I do not understand what needs to be deleted

Click to collapse



Open root explorer
Go to System
You will find a file named build.prop
open it, edit it
make the changes


----------



## Tomáš Kubec (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks, but I understand 

Just do not know how to remove the error message "android process.media stop".

Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## seafish88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Margitili said:


> Hello,
> Download is very slowly and abort after 30mb, will anybody upload to mirror?
> Regards

Click to collapse



Here you are! LeWa_N1_12.12.14
www mediafire com/?qrcougsw31hy887



> the previeus link.. first i dont know if that one is newer.. i dont exacly understand their way of counting in china  guess the date offcourse
> one thing i know.. installed them both but the link above was the same.. but with an lot of chinese crap pre-installed
> 
> this one doesnt.. only a few (usefull) apps... if you want to flash it, it doesnt have google playstore pre-installed
> http pan baidu com/share/link?shareid=125729&uk=2770925319

Click to collapse



I dont know how are the chineese counting  and what are the exact changes in 12/14/14 but my batery lasts longer now and batery stats are looking correct.
Most of the chineese apps could be uninstalled directly from  the app menu and the other could be deleted from the system folder.
This package of gapps/gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip posted by benc999 earlyer in thread can be flashed.


----------



## hed190 (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone knows others custom ROM's that working fine??? and with the basics apps?

I have reinstaled V5 and the new boot image and now the battery is decreasing fast... Why we have so many problems with the software for this phone??

cumps


----------



## wgr51 (Dec 17, 2012)

seafish88 said:


> Here you are! LeWa_N1_12.12.14
> www mediafire com/?qrcougsw31hy887
> 
> Thanks' a lot!!:good:
> I'll try it. Hope that MyPhoneExplorer will work in this version. In LeWa_N1_ROM_12.11.23 it could not install drivers!

Click to collapse


----------



## alightedme (Dec 17, 2012)

hed190 said:


> Anyone knows others custom ROM's that working fine??? and with the basics apps?
> 
> I have reinstaled V5 and the new boot image and now the battery is decreasing fast... Why we have so many problems with the software for this phone??
> 
> cumps

Click to collapse



Follow instructions here: http://www.roms-au.com/howtos/reset-battery-indicator/


----------



## weimerd (Dec 17, 2012)

seafish88 said:


> Here you are! LeWa_N1_12.12.14
> www mediafire com/?qrcougsw31hy887
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. I directly gave it a try, it's working as it should be actually.

1st bug: Still curious call log entries (Chinese permanent ones, only to be found in call log)

The font is changed and is not very readable to me. But this may be something everybody sees different.

I'll report more when tested the whole system.


----------



## hed190 (Dec 17, 2012)

alightedme said:


> Follow instructions here: http://www.roms-au.com/howtos/reset-battery-indicator/

Click to collapse



Thx i will do that, and u know how to fix the light problem? the touch buttons below the screen? they turn off when the screen is on, so i want them ON with the screen too.


----------



## seafish88 (Dec 17, 2012)

weimerd said:


> Thanks a lot. I directly gave it a try, it's working as it should be actually.
> 
> 1st bug: Still curious call log entries (Chinese permanent ones, only to be found in call log)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you test it with Antutu Benchmark and post the results. I noticed that my N1 is slower than with 11.30 and when i ran benchmark test it stops before the 3D testing and shows 3800 points. The normal score was around 6000 before.

If it is only with my phone may be I did something wrong.


----------



## demotapa (Dec 17, 2012)

hed190 said:


> Thx i will do that, and u know how to fix the light problem? the touch buttons below the screen? they turn off when the screen is on, so i want them ON with the screen too.

Click to collapse




 i have the same problem , please help


----------



## alightedme (Dec 17, 2012)

demotapa said:


> i have the same problem , please help

Click to collapse



INstall the first file here: http://droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/81-boot-image


----------



## hed190 (Dec 17, 2012)

alightedme said:


> Follow instructions here: http://www.roms-au.com/howtos/reset-battery-indicator/

Click to collapse





alightedme said:


> INstall the first file here: http://droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/81-boot-image

Click to collapse



I already installed that and the lights aren't fixed  , but when i was with V6 the lights were good but others problems occurs, so i went back to V5.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## mispo (Dec 17, 2012)

*same problem*



feuer-2003 said:


> How do I do that and where can I get one?: Confused:

Click to collapse



Hey feuer, I have encountered same problem on my N1 with etotalk rooted ROM. as you say, it happens only if the battery is under 60 percent or so. Did you find out any solution It started out of the blue few weeks ago for me and I doubt it is battery problem


----------



## hed190 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys,

i already installed the new boot and the original boot from the droidwebspace but neither of them works...

the touch buttons below the screen still turning off...

please help


----------



## violetfinancier (Dec 18, 2012)

it's cheap. my girl friend likes it


----------



## lingfude (Dec 18, 2012)

> To get rid of red X for no SIM inserted (thanks to bgcngm):
> Open /system/build.prop
> 
> find the line
> ...

Click to collapse





Tomáš Kubec said:


> "android process.media stop"
> Hi, somehow I do not understand what needs to be deleted

Click to collapse



Follow this steps:

1. press menu key (most left key)
2. select Manage Apps
3. select Downloads
4. press Clear Data
5. select Media Storage
6. press Clear Data
7. Reboot phone


----------



## IcedFlame (Dec 18, 2012)

confused46 said:


> i love jiayu g3

Click to collapse



You're really confused, aren't you?


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 18, 2012)

IcedFlame said:


> You're really confused, aren't you?

Click to collapse



Actually that's the first four words his mama taught him


----------



## IcedFlame (Dec 18, 2012)

I read in the other thread that umi x1 got jellybean 4.1.2 update, and the hardware is very similar to the Newman / Freelander (except the screen). Does anyone have any idea/info when we can expect the same thing for our model? 

Sent from my N1 using pirated Tapatalk


----------



## weimerd (Dec 18, 2012)

seafish88 said:


> Can you test it with Antutu Benchmark and post the results. I noticed that my N1 is slower than with 11.30 and when i ran benchmark test it stops before the 3D testing and shows 3800 points. The normal score was around 6000 before.
> 
> If it is only with my phone may be I did something wrong.

Click to collapse



I got 5410 but I already installed a LOT 

Edit: Second try result: 6286 with LewaOS 121214. I think the one before was bad as the phone went into standby during test.


----------



## seafish88 (Dec 19, 2012)

weimerd said:


> I got 5410 but I already installed a LOT
> 
> Edit: Second try result: 6286 with LewaOS 121214. I think the one before was bad as the phone went into standby during test.

Click to collapse



Thats good! So it is only my problem...


----------



## htc s740 (Dec 19, 2012)

So, most of the customers with this Newman N1 are not happy, because of the software? For this money i cant see other phone with the same specs. I want this phone but these comments are problem...


----------



## raby500 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Jelly bean*

is LewOS bassed on jelly bean or ICS ?
and is there a team developing a jelly bean for the newman n1?
and can someone make some order and collect all of the custom roms available for newman n1 and put them in one post or in the first post(fist page)

thanks


----------



## violetfinancier (Dec 19, 2012)

newman n1 is quite a nice phone


----------



## Mati1231 (Dec 19, 2012)

htc s740 said:


> So, most of the customers with this Newman N1 are not happy, because of the software? For this money i cant see other phone with the same specs. I want this phone but these comments are problem...

Click to collapse



 i don't really have problems  with my phone. the button lights are going out when the screen is still on, but i don't care. they turn on again when i press them.

I have gommers v4 and no problem with compass, only gps isn't working well without internet (only tested in thailand). 
Battery is lasting for 2 days with normal usage, no long youtube videos or no long playing. quite a good phone. but i am really wondering why some people have problems and some don't... is this a hardware problem, is every newman n1 so different?


----------



## IcedFlame (Dec 19, 2012)

htc s740 said:


> So, most of the customers with this Newman N1 are not happy, because of the software? For this money i cant see other phone with the same specs. I want this phone but these comments are problem...

Click to collapse



I think you got the wrong picture about this phone 
I'm very happy with my phone (It's actually Freelander i10, running on stock Android 4.0.4, Build I10v1.0.2), and the only thing I did was rooting and eliminating internal SD storage. 

However, there is a problem with orientation sensor which wiggles a bit and it's not steady. I don't know if this is normal, but that's the only thing I'm complaining about, even though it's a really minor thing, which I noticed only when I was playing some labyrinth game.
If you go to the extremes, the screen is slightly darker in one small area at the bottom, but that is only visible at low contrast and white background.


----------



## mateuszoxygen (Dec 19, 2012)

I do have a Newman N1

Im from Poland.

What i know is tat LewaOS is a ROM from Jiayu g2 so I am not about to try it on my Newman. Just in case...

LewaOS is an ICS, not JellyBean. Our friends from behind the border, Russians, just write into the build.prop whatever they want you. Be aware of that


----------



## kra_ppo (Dec 19, 2012)

mateuszoxygen said:


> I do have a Newman N1
> 
> Im from Poland.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you can help the not-russian-speaking people with the russian site. I don't like googletranslate...  
do they have similar issues with the always on full speed running CPU or is it only with gommers rom version v5/v6?


----------



## longo213 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Cpu throttling issue*

I'm also following another thread about ZTE V970 based on the same MT6577 platform. Seems like recently they too had an overheating issues when upgraded to new kernel. Check the thread from message #670 onward, it seems like user named tlac found something useful, hopefully applicable to N1 as well.
forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1856578&page=67


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 19, 2012)

This is not the rom problem, but imho in kernel, that's why governors works bad or worse 

Now I'm testing two new roms. One with sony ui and next with oppo (it looks interesting).

Some screens from oppo rom and link http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=152413&uk=2905181389

     

Rom with Sony UX http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=128684&uk=4009854347


And last version baidu rom http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=176421&uk=2148160561


----------



## lingfude (Dec 19, 2012)

htc s740 said:


> So, most of the customers with this Newman N1 are not happy, because of the software? For this money i cant see other phone with the same specs. I want this phone but these comments are problem...

Click to collapse



I'm very happy with my Newman N1 is a great phone.


----------



## hairclub (Dec 20, 2012)

My NEWMAN N1 running with gommers1978 works very well !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
...Waiting for JELLY BEAN so I can stop any notify
PS: @gommers1978 where are you gone?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## gommers1978 (Dec 20, 2012)

hairclub said:


> My NEWMAN N1 running with gommers1978 works very well !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...Waiting for JELLY BEAN so I can stop any notify
> PS: @gommers1978 where are you gone?

Click to collapse



I am using my phone for what i bought it for now ;P Thats why its a little quiet from my side.

I have some problems with the N1 that i dont have internet once i only have 3G, on H and G it works but as soon as i have 3G it does not work. Can't find anything that causes it and APN settings are also correct.

Have ordered an Jiayu G3 (allways was my first choice  ) Will see wich one is better and wich one i will keep as my daily phone)


----------



## hed190 (Dec 20, 2012)

Jiayu G3 was also my first choice but it take too long to came out  so i bought a newman n1


----------



## Cni (Dec 20, 2012)

Im using the ''Sony'' ROM and works great, its a very good option, I dont find any issue  

Enviado desde mi N1 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tsurany (Dec 20, 2012)

Is there any rom where the clock speed actually changes? For me it's about 70% of the time at 1Ghz and 30% of the time on deep sleep.


----------



## hed190 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cni said:


> Im using the ''Sony'' ROM and works great, its a very good option, I dont find any issue
> 
> Enviado desde mi N1 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where u find that ROM? U have that ROM installed in a newman n1??

Thx


----------



## gommers1978 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cni said:


> Im using the ''Sony'' ROM and works great, its a very good option, I dont find any issue
> 
> Enviado desde mi N1 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dual Sim working? and what languages?


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 20, 2012)

Cni said:


> Im using the ''Sony'' ROM and works great, its a very good option, I dont find any issue
> 
> Enviado desde mi N1 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is it JB?


----------



## Cni (Dec 20, 2012)

Dual sim work, languages only chines and english. Android 4.04

The rom is on the chinesse forum, bbs . newman . mobi 

Enviado desde mi N1 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## weimerd (Dec 20, 2012)

Cni said:


> Dual sim work, languages only chines and english. Android 4.04
> 
> The rom is on the chinesse forum, bbs . newman . mobi
> 
> Enviado desde mi N1 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I inststalled the mentioned SONY Rom. It's Multilanguage so almost every language can be chosen. I chose German, it's working perfectly.
Beside some details from Sony it seems to be a custom stock rom with Kernel 3.0.13 with the stock dialer. 
Does anybody know how to replace the dialer with another one (for example the one from lewaOS)?


----------



## hed190 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cni said:


> Im using the ''Sony'' ROM and works great, its a very good option, I dont find any issue
> 
> Enviado desde mi N1 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





weimerd said:


> I inststalled the mentioned SONY Rom. It's Multilanguage so almost every language can be chosen. I chose German, it's working perfectly.
> Beside some details from Sony it seems to be a custom stock rom with Kernel 3.0.13 with the stock dialer.
> Does anybody know how to replace the dialer with another one (for example the one from lewaOS)?

Click to collapse



That's really nice, you found any problem? battery?heating problem?gps?


----------



## wgr51 (Dec 20, 2012)

weimerd said:


> I inststalled the mentioned SONY Rom. It's Multilanguage so almost every language can be chosen. I chose German, it's working perfectly.
> Beside some details from Sony it seems to be a custom stock rom with Kernel 3.0.13 with the stock dialer.
> Does anybody know how to replace the dialer with another one (for example the one from lewaOS)?

Click to collapse



Hallo,
I like to test this SONY ROM but I cannot find in the forum
Pls can someone post a link for download ?


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35659683&postcount=1079


In Oppo rom there aren't any options in settings to configure google account.

Sony Rom have nice look


----------



## wgr51 (Dec 20, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> Maybe here

Click to collapse



Where??


----------



## hed190 (Dec 20, 2012)

wgr51 said:


> Hallo,
> I like to test this SONY ROM but I cannot find in the forum
> Pls can someone post a link for download ?

Click to collapse



I want to test too but i cant find it


----------



## wgr51 (Dec 20, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> Maybe here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35659683&postcount=1079
> 
> 
> In Oppo rom there aren't any options in settings to configure google account.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, now I got it!


----------



## kuts (Dec 21, 2012)

The Sony rom use the battery too fast on my n1


----------



## Margitili (Dec 22, 2012)

kuts said:


> The Sony rom use the battery too fast on my n1

Click to collapse



with me it is just, 
and any keyboard doesnt work corectly....freeze


----------



## longo213 (Dec 22, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> This is not the rom problem, but imho in kernel, that's why governors works bad or worse

Click to collapse



You sure about it? Because if you have read couple of other posts on V979 thread they had pretty much the same problem
forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1856578&page=67
forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35653029&postcount=672


----------



## hu0atti (Dec 22, 2012)

*SIM problem*

Hi,

I bought a N1. But it is also a problem.

Any SIM card in it I do not want to work.
If you can see the network, you throw it away.
So that it is practically useless as a phone.

Upgraded to gommers's ROM, but all of them doing it.

Software or hardware may have problems?

Or is there someone ttmalls's original rom ?

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## Margitili (Dec 22, 2012)

@hu0atti :  try one of lewa rom's offered here


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## hu0atti (Dec 22, 2012)

Margitili said:


> @hu0atti :  try one of lewa rom's offered here

Click to collapse



Hi,
I installed the Lewa.
But the system does not start !
Only the Lewa lit and does nothing.

I downloaded the most recent / 121123 /.
And smoothly installed the zip from CWM.

Thanks


----------



## Margitili (Dec 22, 2012)

hu0atti said:


> Hi,
> I installed the Lewa.
> But the system does not start !
> Only the Lewa lit and does nothing.
> ...

Click to collapse




Strangely,...........did you clean the storage/factory data reset via cwm before flashing?
I installed several Lewa Rome and everything ran....
it lasts after flashen for a while, but everything functioned ......
actually i use the rom from the first post by weimerd....only integrated musicplayer doesn't work.....
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1888501&page=99


----------



## br492 (Dec 22, 2012)

The problem is as I can understand ,imei.change your imei from mobile uncle with some like from an older phone that you own.if I understand your problem you cannot connect with mobile network and your phone is rejected


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 22, 2012)

longo213 said:


> You sure about it? Because if you have read couple of other posts on V979 thread they had pretty much the same problem
> forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1856578&page=67
> forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35653029&postcount=672

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm sure about it. This is not only our newman's problem, I'm reviewing tablet Lenovo A2107A with MTK6575 and It had the same issue with CPU governor.
Who is guilty? Mediatek ?

*New MIUI 12/12/23 download:*
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=145614&uk=1244393850&third=0


----------



## raby500 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Battery For life!*

hi guys
problem with battery or not

i did charge my battery for the first time while it is inside the phone and while the phone was on.
before that i was always charging it with a desktop charger (i have 2 batteries ) 

and now the battery is on 100% and it's cool (like 18 Celsius )
and it is on 100% for a 24 hours for now 

by the way WiFi was on for 12 -18 hours in the 24 hours that i mentioned before


----------



## twrock (Dec 23, 2012)

gommers1978 said:


> Have ordered an Jiayu G3 (allways was my first choice  ) Will see wich one is better and wich one i will keep as my daily phone)

Click to collapse



I'm very excited to hear you have ordered the Jiayu G3. I too prefer the specs on that phone. If you have any review or news or roms for the Jiayu G3, please start a new thread and give us a link. I will definitely want to hear what you think about that phone. The battery is huge!


----------



## hu0atti (Dec 23, 2012)

br492 said:


> The problem is as I can understand ,imei.change your imei from mobile uncle with some like from an older phone that you own.if I understand your problem you cannot connect with mobile network and your phone is rejected
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Yes this problem, but did not change the IMEI.
In fact, each of the two SIM slots, on the same IMEI. But I only use my SIM Slot 1.
And yet one of the ROM update did not help.


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 23, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> *New MIUI 12/12/23 download:*
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=145614&uk=1244393850&third=0

Click to collapse



Some observations:
+dualsim works fine
-only one icon phone signal
-in sms You can't choose SIM to send message
+calling You choose SIM
-call log don't show sim info (which SIM call was) 
+gps works fine
+root is working now
+fm radio works
-chinese apps 
+miui themes
+miui Apps
+compass after calibration works correctly

UMTS Mode
only wcdma 2000 \:


----------



## seafish88 (Dec 24, 2012)

hu0atti said:


> Hi,
> I installed the Lewa.
> But the system does not start !
> Only the Lewa lit and does nothing.
> ...

Click to collapse



I you follow the gommers guide there should be no problem with flashing any rom.

And to continue with Lewa Rom actualization 12.12.21 pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=149141&uk=2031034161&third=0.


----------



## cybertech (Dec 24, 2012)

Does anyone have problem receiving MMS (Multimedia Messaging Service) using this phone?
I don't seems to be able to with this Newman N1 and with my previous dual sim phone that
I have, no such problem. I couldn't find any part of the settings regarding MMS and send
message only SMS is available and no MMS.


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 24, 2012)

cybertech said:


> Does anyone have problem receiving MMS (Multimedia Messaging Service) using this phone?
> I don't seems to be able to with this Newman N1 and with my previous dual sim phone that
> I have, no such problem. I couldn't find any part of the settings regarding MMS and send
> message only SMS is available and no MMS.

Click to collapse



In lewa os I don't have any problems with that. I sent and I received MMS.
In MIUI I don't testet yet.
You mus set APN to MMS.


I'm staying on MIUI 
Look at the http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uNIH_wnGIHA
This theme with desktop in mispace is awesome!


----------



## Cni (Dec 24, 2012)

Works 3G in the last MIUI ROM? In the older version don't work 

Enviado desde mi N1 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, but only on 2000MHz


----------



## cybertech (Dec 24, 2012)

wesolutka said:


> In lewa os I don't have any problems with that. I sent and I received MMS.
> In MIUI I don't testet yet.
> You mus set APN to MMS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you able to see MMS option when creating new message other than SMS?
I actually noticed now my another problem on receiving MMS :-
If someone send MMS to my second SIM, with GPRS data only available for SIM1 by default
I won't be able to receive that MMS as well. But never mind on this just like to know this
lewa os has MMS option available when sending message.


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, after opening message app click menu and add subject, then sms will convert to mms.


----------



## jonnydobbs (Dec 24, 2012)

*Newman N1 Crash - Wont go past start screen*

Hi all,

Wonder if you can help. Just received my Newman N1 today and it has been good. Other than it doesnt switch on past the Newman logo now. Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## alightedme (Dec 25, 2012)

jonnydobbs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wonder if you can help. Just received my Newman N1 today and it has been good. Other than it doesnt switch on past the Newman logo now. Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



please check link in my signature. It seems like a bootloop problem.


----------



## jonnydobbs (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply alightedme.

Downloading the software now, I just hope it is a straight forward process as I haven't attempted doing this before. Could go to the hassle of sending it back but that would be shame as the phone, at one point, was working.

Shall let you know how it goes.

Cheers,

Jon

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------

Bit of a side issue now. When I connect the phone to my laptop it isnt recognising it due to the lack of drivers. Ive downloaded the MT65 preloader driver but my phone keeps jumping in and out being recognised by the laptop? Any ideas? I've tried to direct my laptop to find the driver directly but it doesnt bloody recognise it. Jesus this is driving me nuts. 

Thanks

Jon


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 25, 2012)

Maybe this will help you

http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/74-cwmflash

Win xp/vista/w7/w8?


----------



## jamesensor (Dec 25, 2012)

Does anyone have the front camera working in green tones? I don't know what happened, but my camera shows everything in green patterns :S

Any advice? 

Edit: I pressed a little over the camera area in the phone with my fingers and it came back to normal again :S wow.... talking about software..


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## tzincbgzvenobg (Dec 26, 2012)

*Lewa OS can show hidden numbers??*

Lewa OS can show hidden numbers when calling? It is written in the Ukrainian site of LEWA os. Is it true??
Souce: lewa.org.ua use google translate if needed


----------



## jonnydobbs (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply wesolutka.

I've gone onto that page and had to dload the zp300 driver. Seems to have worked ok for my phone but have a problem.

The flash tool seems to be putting the files on my phone. ok but When I try and boot into recovery with the up and pwoer button held, the android guy appears with the exclamation mark? I have tried to boot the phone like normal and it does now load, but in chinese.

Thanks, any help would be great!

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------




jonnydobbs said:


> Thanks for the reply wesolutka.
> 
> I've gone onto that page and had to dload the zp300 driver. Seems to have worked ok for my phone but have a problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




The phone is working as normal. Changed the language settings to english. If I do want to change the rom though, as there are some chinese apps on here, am I right in saying that I will need the recovery area to work? 

Thanks again.

Jon


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 26, 2012)

only flash recovery in flashtool and voila  the world of custom roms waiting


----------



## jonnydobbs (Dec 26, 2012)

You guys are awesome, fair play. Thanks to all your help, I don't have to send the phone off.

Will attempt the custom roms when I'm confident I wont screw it up.

Jon


----------



## hed190 (Dec 26, 2012)

jonnydobbs said:


> You guys are awesome, fair play. Thanks to all your help, I don't have to send the phone off.
> 
> Will attempt the custom roms when I'm confident I wont screw it up.
> 
> Jon

Click to collapse



If you follow the instruction everything will be allright 

To flash the CWM u need to have the phone Turned OFF.

Cumps


----------



## Evil_Mind (Dec 26, 2012)

Just checked the last MIUI (beta3) ROM yesterday:
-I couldn't get 3G data, a message poped that i've reached a data usage-limit, but rom crashed when I tried to change it from there, and settings for it was nowhere to be found through the settings menu.
- too many chinese apps, and built in security apps that i couldn't understand what is their purpose is, due to language difference...  (however, it's possible to just disable them)

anyway,I guess I'm just used to the stock ROM look, so i decided to go back from MIUI and check the russian forum custom ROM on my way back 
Installed it and everything works perfectly. 
it has many additions built in it, such as the Viper4android, which can boost the headphone volume, and the MobileUncle tools.
Lock screen circle has both Call and SMS (Gommers V4 has only unlock and camera)

Battery drain seems normal and GPS locks after a minute or so.

It only has English and Russian as system language, but has all language keyboards available.

The ROM can be found HERE

Use Titanium Backup to backup all apps and their data and the change will be seamless.


----------



## hed190 (Dec 26, 2012)

I tested the SONY ROM for newman n1 and that's the only that improve performance, no heat problem, no gps problem, everything fine, just have many things from SONY that need to change to fit to our phone


----------



## bumblebee091 (Dec 26, 2012)

jonnydobbs said:


> Thanks for the reply wesolutka.
> 
> I've gone onto that page and had to dload the zp300 driver. Seems to have worked ok for my phone but have a problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you very much


----------



## jonnydobbs (Dec 26, 2012)

When I did try to flash the cwm earlier following droids website, the android guy with an exclamation point appeared on screen when i booted it up with the up and power button? so in the end i just turned the phone in as normal. Any ideas?


----------



## wgr51 (Dec 26, 2012)

*lewa rom sync with MyPhoneExplorer*

hello,
I tried lewa rom 12.14 and it works well.
But when i try to sync with MyPhoneExplorer, windows say "cannot install drivers".
But the pc have the ADB drivers, because with other roms (gommers, sony and stock rom) it works!
Any idea??


----------



## tmk2404 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, I have newman and its great. 2 weeks ago I got another chinese phone, Jiayu g2. Can somebody tell me how to permanently light up buttons when the screen is on? Gommers gave the patch for newman but I really want this in g2, because continously lighting the buttons down is annoying.


----------



## Margitili (Dec 26, 2012)

tmk2404 said:


> Hi, I have newman and its great. 2 weeks ago I got another chinese phone, Jiayu g2. Can somebody tell me how to permanently light up buttons when the screen is on? Gommers gave the patch for newman but I really want this in g2, because continously lighting the buttons down is annoying.

Click to collapse



Search in google play-store: Keyboard Backlight Control


----------



## tmk2404 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot! Working well.


----------



## wgr51 (Dec 27, 2012)

hed190 said:


> That's really nice, you found any problem? battery?heating problem?gps?

Click to collapse



Ialso tested SONY-Rom for a few days now.
No problems!
battery ok, lasts about two to three days with dual sim, nurmaol phone use and about 1-2 hours navigation. no heating problem!
gps works well, sat fix with A-gps on about 20 sec


----------



## routier11 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Newman N1 in North America*

Anyone use a Newman N1 in Norht America and actually got it to work on one of the carriers!!


----------



## killermaze (Dec 28, 2012)

routier11 said:


> Anyone use a Newman N1 in Norht America and actually got it to work on one of the carriers!!

Click to collapse



I'm currently using the phone on t mobile network.  Works great.


----------



## mlgmlg (Dec 28, 2012)

*killermaze*

You've got 3G signal somewhere or Edge only?


----------



## raby500 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey Guys 
I have a problem with my Newman n1
i set the alarm every day at 8:00 8:10 ... 9:00 
and when i wake up and want to shutdown the alarm i can't get the screen to turn on 
i have the led above the screen in Green and when i press the power button the screen does not turn on so i can't get the alarm off
and i have to get the battery off the phone in order to shut the alarm

please help

note: i use Nova launcher (i don't know if it is related) with gommers rom V6


----------



## hed190 (Dec 28, 2012)

raby500 said:


> Hey Guys
> I have a problem with my Newman n1
> i set the alarm every day at 8:00 8:10 ... 9:00
> and when i wake up and want to shutdown the alarm i can't get the screen to turn on
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe it's because of that launcher, i use the alarm a lot and don't have any problem, but i don't use any launcher, just thelauncher that comes with the ROM, try to uninstall that launcher and put an alarm to a few minutes later to see if that works, than tell us


----------



## raby500 (Dec 28, 2012)

hed190 said:


> Maybe it's because of that launcher, i use the alarm a lot and don't have any problem, but i don't use any launcher, just thelauncher that comes with the ROM, try to uninstall that launcher and put an alarm to a few minutes later to see if that works, than tell us

Click to collapse



i did remove it but also tried the alarm before removing it and the problem did not happen
will update u if i get the real cause of the problem


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## wesolutka (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm also using Nova Launcher but on Miui Rom and everything is fine.

Maybe try clean cache clock app.


----------



## routier11 (Dec 28, 2012)

killermaze said:


> I'm currently using the phone on t mobile network.  Works great.

Click to collapse



:good:Very happy to ear that, could you tell me what rom you are using in your newman and what are the frequencies T Mobile ex:850/1900 wcdma! Tks a million


----------



## killermaze (Dec 28, 2012)

mlgmlg said:


> *killermaze*
> 
> You've got 3G signal somewhere or Edge only?

Click to collapse



Sorry I removed My data plan from my account. Im in NYC and have wifi ready available. I will test with a friend sim to see what type of service I receive.

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




routier11 said:


> :good:Very happy to ear that, could you tell me what rom you are using in your newman and what are the frequencies T Mobile ex:850/1900 wcdma! Tks a million

Click to collapse



I'm using the sony rom that was posted in this forum. works great no issue's found. As far as the band  frequencies, I'm not sure how to find out that information. If you tell me where to look i'll be glady to provide you with it.


----------



## sdssss (Dec 29, 2012)

hi there, i tried so many times to download this sony rom from pan baidu (post #1079 ) but all the times it gets stuck about half way and i am unable to successfully download it. is there another link for this rom? or can someone upload it to a more reliable download server? thanks


----------



## Patanol (Dec 29, 2012)

*Rom*



sdssss said:


> hi there, i tried so many times to download this sony rom from pan baidu (post #1079 ) but all the times it gets stuck about half way and i am unable to successfully download it. is there another link for this rom? or can someone upload it to a more reliable download server? thanks

Click to collapse



Hello mate,

I have downloaded the sony rom. But since it's bigger than 200 mb I couldn't upload it to my mediafire account. You should try a download manager. I am using idm, it works great. Or if you know any online storage site allowing bigger file uploads, I will gladly give it a try.

Cheers,


----------



## kra_ppo (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi patanol! Can you please tell us what's special on the Sony Rom? Only the UI? Which Android version? Is it rooted?

Android 4.04


----------



## routier11 (Dec 29, 2012)

killermaze said:


> Sorry I removed My data plan from my account. Im in NYC and have wifi ready available. I will test with a friend sim to see what type of service I receive.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




:good:I chexked on TMobile website and they mentionne that it used 3G 1700 only and any other phone without 3G will work on 2G edge,


----------



## Patanol (Dec 29, 2012)

*Sony Rom*



kra_ppo said:


> Hi patanol! Can you please tell us what's special on the Sony Rom? Only the UI? Which Android version? Is it rooted?
> 
> Android 4.04

Click to collapse



Hi dear kra_ppo,

Yes it is built on 4.0.4 and it is rooted. It supports dual sim, but since I only use one sim, I don't know if there is any difference on that part.

It has only two Chinese apps. I was able to uninstall one of them. The other one was changed as a system app. Google Play, Root Explorer, Torch, Wireless Input Device (haven't tried yet) and Terminal Emulator come preinstalled. It has Dutch, English, French, Spanish, Portuguese and 4-5 other languages.

I was using Lewa rom (first, pure version) and was very pleased with it. Just wanted to try this rom. Screen is much more responsive now. It is definitely better than stock rom/UI/dialer etc. Internal storage is 2.46 gb. Key buttons light up on touch. Sony's music player and gallery app are very fancy.

Only problem I have encountered so for is the FM. It doesn't work. I don't use it, but I thought I should mention it. I haven't tried GPS yet, and don't know whether the battery life will be better or not either. I will try to give an update in a few days.

Cheers,


----------



## kra_ppo (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you patanol! 
What's up with the CPU? 
Only 1001mhz and deepsleep or are there any different values between appearing?
No undeleteble chinese numbers in the list of tel. numbers like reported in the lewa-Roms?


----------



## Margitili (Dec 29, 2012)

I had high battery consumption with Sony-Rom.
Any keyboard doesn't work.....Rom freeze


----------



## Patanol (Dec 29, 2012)

@ kra_ppo

You are welcome. Phone is on about 45 minutes now. And CPU spy shows %29 deep sleep, %40 250 mhz, %28 1001 mhz. Other frequencies seem to work only 10 or 20 seconds. But I believe this rom might solve some problems. While installing the rom, I read a line about kernel. Probably this rom uses a different one (version is 3.0.13). This might also be a solution to the annoyingly long charging process. I wish I bought a wall charger.

For your other question; I haven't seen any Chinese numbers in the contacts. If I am not mistaken they were showing up when you press some specific number on one version of Lewa rom. If you remember it, I will check it out.

I am now calibrating the battery. It's own circular battery indicator once stuck at %100 and once on %85. Hope it will show the right information after calibration. By the way the default keyboard (Xperia Chinese keyboard) stopped 2 or 3 times. Now I use swiftkey which is better than the default in my opinion.


----------



## kra_ppo (Dec 29, 2012)

Trial dial 400
Post #870 wesolutka

Btw.: Gommers1978 rom V6 uses the same kernel: 3.0.13


----------



## Patanol (Dec 29, 2012)

*.*



kra_ppo said:


> Trial dial 400
> Post #870 wesolutka
> 
> Btw.: Gommers1978 rom V6 uses the same kernel: 3.0.13

Click to collapse



No number comes up :good: 

So the frequencies aren't related to the kernel. 

By the way will Gommers publish V7? Or are there any developers amoung us? They might shed some light on these problems. Would reallt appreciate it. :highfive:


----------



## kra_ppo (Dec 29, 2012)

gommers1978 actually just uses the phone, no need to make a v7- didn't he said he has no problem with battery drain...?! 


I respect his decision. He made a good job, but there is still this annoying battery issue to solve.


----------



## eLeKtriK EyE (Dec 29, 2012)

I also had heating problems with gommers v6 rom that I tried - no deep sleep whatever I did. So I went back to etotalk MOD rom 1.0.5 which strangely works great, apart from the known CID problem.

Also, gommers ROM do not have localization for apks such as Contacts, Phone etc... If anyone wants to add these, I can send the apprpriate apk files or their values-xx folders.


----------



## kra_ppo (Dec 30, 2012)

Could you check which kernel is used in the etotalk rom?


----------



## raby500 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Problem in Gommers ROM*

Hi guys 
i have a strange problem 
problem: 
the phone is stuck all of the sudden when i was at the app drawer and the touch won't work 
and when i turn off the screen the led panel stays on and i can get the screen back on
only thing i can do is remove the battery and boot up again

it happend twice today 

note: i have 2 sim of the same carrier inside my phone


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 30, 2012)

raby500 said:


> Hi guys
> i have a strange problem
> problem:
> the phone is stuck all of the sudden when i was at the app drawer and the touch won't work
> ...

Click to collapse



How about if you reinstall Gommers V6 rom?


----------



## raby500 (Dec 30, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> How about if you reinstall Gommers V6 rom?

Click to collapse



that's a good option but if i will install a rom i will not choose gommers v6 
do u know a good rom other than gommers and it does not have to be multi-language
(only need system in English)


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 30, 2012)

raby500 said:


> that's a good option but if i will install a rom i will not choose gommers v6
> do u know a good rom other than gommers and it does not have to be multi-language
> (only need system in English)

Click to collapse



Well Gommers V6 has worked great for me, so far. People reported that Sony ROM works good and also try latest LEWA. I don't think my next phone will be Newman N1, since a pretty bad support for it. My wife has an UMI X1 and there's great support for it in terms that they released JB and that resolved a lot of things she had with ICS. If Newman could get their s.h.i.t togehter and release a JB and support it I think we'd have a great phone.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## raby500 (Dec 30, 2012)

KURT.Beadles said:


> Well Gommers V6 has worked great for me, so far. People reported that Sony ROM works good and also try latest LEWA. I don't think my next phone will be Newman N1, since a pretty bad support for it. My wife has an UMI X1 and there's great support for it in terms that they released JB and that resolved a lot of things she had with ICS. If Newman could get their s.h.i.t togehter and release a JB and support it I think we'd have a great phone.

Click to collapse



well newman is a good phone for the price and the support for it is done by the owners and not the company which is not so okay
but at least we have a bit of support.

and about Jelly Bean i don't know if we sill ever get any
i hope we do 

i will try one of the roms and update you


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Dec 30, 2012)

True, this forum is a god sent. I also have my doubts about seeing a JB update since Newman are hard at work with their new phone, which I won't buy anyway. The next phones will be with a quicker CPU but I really would like to see an improvement to the battery longevity, which will probably happen in 2013. 

*EDIT1:* Also when you have flashed a new ROM let the phone be for 10 minutes or so, so all configuration in the background are installed without any interruption.


----------



## eLeKtriK EyE (Dec 30, 2012)

kra_ppo said:


> Could you check which kernel is used in the etotalk rom?

Click to collapse



It's kernel ver. 3.0.13. with custom build ver. 20120815.194132.

I really am happy with this build, despite it is old. The only problem is CID, which requires deodexing and tweaking some stock apks if I'm not mistaken so I'll live with it for now.


On a totally different subject, does anyone know of any FM Radio App working with Mediatek phones like ours? The stock one is a piece of crap.


----------



## tehshouter (Dec 30, 2012)

For the people who have a Freelander I10 and wants to flash a Newman N1 rom, It works perfectly.


----------



## lingfude (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

For your knowledge:

The kernel of the Sony ROM is the same as the Kernel of the Newman 1.0.9 Rom and the Gommers Rom.

The only difference between the Sony Kernel and the Gommers Kernel is that the Gommers supports init.d to turn the soft keys backlights on when the screen is active this is done with the script "99KeybLightOn" in /system/etc/init.d and I think the heating problem is caused by this.

hed190 is testing some changes made by me and if all goes well I make available an update for all.


----------



## lingfude (Dec 31, 2012)

lingfude said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> For your knowledge:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The heating and CPU governator (only 1001 and deepsleep) problem is caused by the init.d script "99KeybLightOn" in gommers Rom.

To solve this problem delete the script "99KeybLightOn" from /system/etc/init.d and install this application "Keyboard backlight controller". (Thanks to Hed190 by the time he spent in testing).

I will try a better solution for the Soft-Keys backlight.

Happy New Year for all.


----------



## kra_ppo (Dec 31, 2012)

Bingo!


----------



## ivanaki (Dec 31, 2012)

*happy new year*



lingfude said:


> The heating and CPU governator (only 1001 and deepsleep) problem is caused by the init.d script "99KeybLightOn" in gommers Rom.
> 
> To solve this problem delete the script "99KeybLightOn" from /system/etc/init.d and install this application "Keyboard backlight controller". (Thanks to Hed190 by the time he spent in testing).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't delete "99key..." service, seems is in use, any suggestions guys?


Happy New  Year from Bulgaria!!


----------



## lingfude (Dec 31, 2012)

You need mount /system partition use root explorer.

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ivanaki (Dec 31, 2012)

I should hug you, everything works just fine now, the phone use all freq now.
Backlights also work fine with app. 
No overheat observed. 
Im using russians 1.0.9 ,becouse with gomers v.6  gps wasnt conect.
Cheers and thanks again

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wesolutka (Jan 1, 2013)

ivanaki said:


> the phone use all freq now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No, It is not true, only use deepsleep, 250 and 1000. Same was before in v4 and v5, because v6 changelog: add light fix (button lights on when screen is on) by back37 on russian forum.

Now IT is interesting for me, file 70cputweak in this folder. Looks like, gpu is underclocked when battery is lower than 35%


----------



## lingfude (Jan 1, 2013)

wesolutka said:


> No, It is not true, only use deepsleep, 250 and 1000. Same was before in v4 and v5, because v6 changelog: add light fix (button lights on when screen is on) by back37 on russian forum.
> 
> Now IT is interesting for me, file 70cputweak in this folder. Looks like, gpu is underclocked when battery is lower than 35%

Click to collapse



ivanaki is right all frequencies are used but 1001, 250 and deepsleep are more used than the others.

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## IcedFlame (Jan 1, 2013)

I can confirm that phone is using all the frequencies, but the fact is that deep sleep, 250 and 1 ghz are most frequently used. I tested this by limiting the cpu clock with SetCPU, and it's working fine. 

Sent from my N1 using pirated Tapatalk


----------



## Margitili (Jan 1, 2013)

ivanaki;36117539
Im using russians 1.0.9 
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hello,
> will you send downloadlink, please.
> Flashing via CMW?

Click to collapse


----------



## raby500 (Jan 1, 2013)

*NO Jelly Bean for us ??*

okay guys i know this is not a new case but
a lot of Chinese phone got jelly bean so can someone (a developer here) port a jelly bean from one of these phones
as it sucks that we have such a great phone but with no jelly bean  (android 4.1)


----------



## wesolutka (Jan 1, 2013)

lingfude said:


> ivanaki is right all frequencies are used but 1001, 250 and deepsleep are more used than the others.
> 
> Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





IcedFlame said:


> I can confirm that phone is using all the frequencies, but the fact is that deep sleep, 250 and 1 ghz are most frequently used. I tested this by limiting the cpu clock with SetCPU, and it's working fine.
> 
> Sent from my N1 using pirated Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Most frequently? Guys, use all freq - it is dynamically change frequency to CPU load, not only 3min in 48h of using phone for others than 1GHz and 250MHz  
This is example of using all freq: (not from newman)
http://i.stack.imgur.com/dIPUa.png


----------



## adibadro (Jan 1, 2013)

*MHL working adapter?*

Hi guys, 
Does anybody have an MHL adaptor? A working one :cyclops: cause i looked around and it seems like most ICS devices can't use one anymore. most say they had them working then, after the ICS update, they stopped. can somebody get the MHL drivers from a nexus ROM?
I have v1.0.9, not that it's that important, I hope.


----------



## lingfude (Jan 1, 2013)

wesolutka said:


> Most frequently? Guys, use all freq - it is dynamically change frequency to CPU load, not only 3min in 48h of using phone for others than 1GHz and 250MHz
> This is example of using all freq: (not from newman)
> http://i.stack.imgur.com/dIPUa.png

Click to collapse



What CPU governator do you use?


----------



## wesolutka (Jan 1, 2013)

Hybrid,ondemand,powersafe, on every governor is the same, works 1GHz/250MHz, all others freq are only exist but not works long enough. Same on every rom, because this is kernels bug or defected mtk cpu driver.
We must wait for 3.4.0 kernel which is standard for jb roms on other mtktk6577 phones. Maybe this resolve this problem....maybe.


----------



## kra_ppo (Jan 2, 2013)

While charging the CPU is always on 1001. 

After deleting the "button back light fix" the CPU stays longer in deep sleep status. 

Hope a new kernel will solve the problems.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## Tsurany (Jan 2, 2013)

kra_ppo said:


> While charging the CPU is always on 1001.
> 
> After deleting the "button back light fix" the CPU stays longer in deep sleep status.
> 
> Hope a new kernel will solve the problems.

Click to collapse



Indeed, even after deleting the fix the CPU stays at 1001 Mhz during charging which will increase chargetime due to higher battery usage. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## GiZMoSK (Jan 2, 2013)

Tsurany said:


> Indeed, even after deleting the fix the CPU stays at 1001 Mhz during charging which will increase chargetime due to higher battery usage. Anyone know how to fix this?

Click to collapse



i noticed, that while charging and display on, the cpu is on 250mhz


----------



## ivanaki (Jan 2, 2013)

Margitili said:


> Hello,
> will you send downloadlink, please.
> Flashing via CMW?

Click to collapse



forum dot china-iphone dot ru/viewtopic.php?p=809440#p809440  yes,you can use it with cwm recovery
you need to be registered user  at china-iphone.ru
don't forget to thanks the guys there

As for the freq, well it is true that, the phone work mostly on 250 and 1001 then the other freq's, (in my case  1001 and deep sleep was maximum who I've achieved before so.. ) but it is also true that my phone stop heating that much after i deleting this script for back light, and start using app for that.
Btw the back light app didn't work perfect. I've realise that sometimes the backlights didn't go off when you turn off the screen.
One more plus - there is some improvements in the charging time. 
For me it is a step ahead with delething this script, atleast i dont have heating problem ,have some improve on recharging time and the phone use more then one freq at time of use.

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------




Margitili said:


> Hello,
> will you send downloadlink, please.
> Flashing via CMW?

Click to collapse





GiZMoSK said:


> i noticed, that while charging and display on, the cpu is on 250mhz

Click to collapse



I just checked, always on 1000mhz while charging on my phone.


----------



## GiZMoSK (Jan 2, 2013)

GiZMoSK said:


> i noticed, that while charging and display on, the cpu is on 250mhz

Click to collapse



i checked again using cpu spy, while display on, only 250mhz line gets higher aftet refreshing the stats


----------



## Jaro73 (Jan 2, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by GiZMoSK View Post
i noticed, that while charging and display on, the cpu is on 250mhz 

I had the same thing. Today, after restoring from a backup rom  i have always on 1000mhz while charging  The phone does not heat.
I use rom Lewa rus (simple, fast and transparent. everything at hand). My bad english = google translator.


----------



## YaDeVeTh (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello, 

Today arrived my newman, all was correct except the camera that wasn't working. First I rebooted the phone and then the front camera worked but I couldn't change to the rear camera. After that, I installed the CWM and I cheked it was correctly flashed.

Since the rom was still downloading I thought I will do a factory reset to check if that way the rear camera works, but that was a big mistake. Now the phone is in an endless loop, it shows the newman logo ant then the image of the android corresponding at when you do a factory reset and it goes like this forever. I'ts like the phone does a reboot everytime

I tried to acces the recovery, but now it's impossible, i can't acces it. I even reflashed the CWM but still can't acces.
And finally the question, it's possible to flash a new rom via sp flash tool? Or if you know another solution...

Thanks

(bad english, I know, I'm not used to write or speak, only read and listen XD)


----------



## Patanol (Jan 3, 2013)

*Bootloop*



YaDeVeTh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Today arrived my newman...

Click to collapse



Hi YaDeVeTh,

You should try the method mentioned below to solve your problem. 



> What is a bootloop problem?
> Your phone only displays newman/android logo and refuses to proceed further. It is stuck during boot and you are unable to use the phone or enter into recovery.
> 
> Solution:
> ...

Click to collapse



Link to the full instructions: http://jimbi.net/newman/

It is composed by one of our dear friends in this forum. We should thank him :good:


----------



## IcedFlame (Jan 3, 2013)

YaDeVeTh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Today arrived my newman, all was correct except the camera that wasn't working. First I rebooted the phone and then the front camera worked but I couldn't change to the rear camera. After that, I installed the CWM and I cheked it was correctly flashed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your N1 from etotalk? Does it have custom rom?
I think you should be able to flash via SP Flash Tool. I only flashed CWM (unchecked all except recovery) and then I was able to root and do a storage reversal. 

I can upload exact recovery file and SPFlashTool I used to flash my phone, if you want.


----------



## wiesiu_ka (Jan 3, 2013)

ivanaki - better application "Soft Buttons Light"


----------



## YaDeVeTh (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks to both of you. I have just done it and everything works fine. 

Another thing, I don't know if I'm blind or something but I don't find anything to change to the rear camera


----------



## lingfude (Jan 3, 2013)

YaDeVeTh said:


> Thanks to both of you. I have just done it and everything works fine.
> 
> Another thing, I don't know if I'm blind or something but I don't find anything to change to the rear camera

Click to collapse



See the image. You must touch in the icon with the red square.


----------



## IcedFlame (Jan 3, 2013)

How did you get screen shot from the camera app?  I'm using aScreenshot and it doesn't work when using camera. 

Sent from my N1 using pirated Tapatalk


----------



## tivchev (Jan 3, 2013)

Press vol/down + power at the same time.


----------



## YaDeVeTh (Jan 3, 2013)

lingfude said:


> See the image. You must touch in the icon with the red square.

Click to collapse



Good news, I'm not blind.
Bad news, it doesn't appear


----------



## IcedFlame (Jan 3, 2013)

tivchev said:


> Press vol/down + power at the same time.

Click to collapse



LOL. :laugh:
Thank you for this. I tried all the key combinations, but I never actually hold buttons long enough to capture something :silly:


----------



## lingfude (Jan 3, 2013)

IcedFlame said:


> How did you get screen shot from the camera app?  I'm using aScreenshot and it doesn't work when using camera.
> 
> Sent from my N1 using pirated Tapatalk

Click to collapse



With MyPhoneExplorer. 
Extras > Control Phone / Load Screenshot - in this menu you can control the phone with your mouse  and make a screenshot.

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------




YaDeVeTh said:


> Good news, I'm not blind.
> Bad news, it doesn't appear

Click to collapse



Your phone it's a real Newman N1?


----------



## YaDeVeTh (Jan 3, 2013)

lingfude said:


> With MyPhoneExplorer.
> Extras > Control Phone / Load Screenshot - in this menu you can control the phone with your mouse  and make a screenshot.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as I know yes. I bought it at pandawill


----------



## lingfude (Jan 3, 2013)

YaDeVeTh said:


> As far as I know yes. I bought it at pandawill

Click to collapse



If you want you can try update the Camera libs with this update (from recovery).


----------



## YaDeVeTh (Jan 3, 2013)

lingfude said:


> If you want you can try update the Camera libs with this update (from recovery).

Click to collapse



I go to install zip from sd card and install it with no problem, but when i reset the phone it says taht root possibly lost, I tried fixing and no fixing and always happens the same, newman logo reset, newman logo, recovery. 

Reinstaling the rom I can go pass the loop.

I did something wrong?


----------



## lingfude (Jan 3, 2013)

YaDeVeTh said:


> I go to install zip from sd card and install it with no problem, but when i reset the phone it says taht root possibly lost, I tried fixing and no fixing and always happens the same, newman logo reset, newman logo, recovery.
> 
> Reinstaling the rom I can go pass the loop.
> 
> I did something wrong?

Click to collapse



What do you mean with "reset the phone" - factory reset? (You don't need to do a factory reset)


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## YaDeVeTh (Jan 3, 2013)

lingfude said:


> What do you mean with "reset the phone" - factory reset? (You don't need to do a factory reset)

Click to collapse



 ups, sorry I meant reboot (in spain we use the word "reset" to say reboot XD)


----------



## lingfude (Jan 3, 2013)

YaDeVeTh said:


> ups, sorry I meant reboot (in spain we use the word "reset" to say reboot XD)

Click to collapse



So, the update that i send you don't work?

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## YaDeVeTh (Jan 3, 2013)

lingfude said:


> So, the update that i send you don't work?
> 
> Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I can't try because after flashing it i'ts impossible to start the phone, it goes to the recovery menu without touching anything.

After flashing I go to the reboot option and says what i told you before that I would lose root. The options are fix, no and back, I tried all of them and the result is the same -> Newman logo, reboot, recovery. Always, without doing anything :S

Thanks anyway


----------



## lingfude (Jan 3, 2013)

YaDeVeTh said:


> I can't try because after flashing it i'ts impossible to start the phone, it goes to the recovery menu without touching anything.
> 
> After flashing I go to the reboot option and says what i told you before that I would lose root. The options are fix, no and back, I tried all of them and the result is the same -> Newman logo, reboot, recovery. Always, without doing anything :S
> 
> Thanks anyway

Click to collapse



You can try this:
1. Make a copy of your update.zip with other name.
2. Extract the ZIP that I send.
3. Add the extracted files inside the /system/lib/ folder to the same location in your update.zip.
4. Apply your update.zip

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## YaDeVeTh (Jan 3, 2013)

lingfude said:


> You can try this:
> 1. Make a copy of your update.zip with other name.
> 2. Extract the ZIP that I send.
> 3. Add the extracted files inside the /system/lib/ folder to the same location in your update.zip.
> ...

Click to collapse



I've tried and still there isn't the swich camera option


----------



## Patanol (Jan 3, 2013)

*Camera*



YaDeVeTh said:


> I've tried and still there isn't the swich camera option

Click to collapse



Did you managed to get the phone boot normally with the method I suggested (Flashing firmware)?

Did you try a 3rd party camera app such as Camera360?


----------



## YaDeVeTh (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, it's working .

I opened the phone and reconected the camera (at naked eye it seemed everything ok, but it seems it wasn't XD), and now I can switch and works perfectly.

Thanks to everyone for your concern 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by YaDeVeTh
> I've tried and still there isn't the swich camera option
> Did you managed to get the phone boot normally with the method I suggested (Flashing firmware)?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, yes, I said in another post that I've done what you said and everything worked fine except the camera (that previously wasn't working either), thanks XD


EDIT

well, it seems it wasn't a bad connection.

I put the screws and then it wasn't working and if I take out the top left screw (at the side of the camera) it works XDD


----------



## lingfude (Jan 3, 2013)

YaDeVeTh said:


> Well, it's working .
> 
> I opened the phone and reconected the camera (at naked eye it seemed everything ok, but it seems it wasn't XD), and now I can switch and works perfectly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It worked with the new camera libs or with another application?
I'm asking this because this can help other users with the same problem.

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## YaDeVeTh (Jan 3, 2013)

lingfude said:


> It worked with the new camera libs or with another application?
> I'm asking this because this can help other users with the same problem.
> 
> Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




with the stock camera and with the libs you gave to me. I haven't tested with the libs that come with the rom.

The problem is the screw that it's at the left side of the camera in my case it must be loose or without it, if it's tight the camera doesn't work.


----------



## pacaliciosu (Jan 4, 2013)

*Micro sd problem*

Hy everyone.
I have a problem with my N1. It ''kills'' every micro sd I insert to it.
I have An verbratim 16G microsd. It works fine for 2 weeks and suddenly, the phone can't see it. 
I was not able to open the microsd( on pc or other phone ) but on other phone ( sony xperia )  I coud format it.
After that, it works fine for another 2 weeks. Now...again...the phone do not see the microsd card.
Have anyone problem with microsd card?.
My phone is as I bought it from ebay. With the same rom and not rooted.( of course I have the usual problem with heating, slow gps,.....but I an live with it...   )
Sorry for my english.


----------



## Tsurany (Jan 4, 2013)

Sure there are not some corrupted cells on the sd card?


----------



## nikanuka (Jan 4, 2013)

*boot logo*

hi
i have found this
http://www.xda-developers.com/android/bootflash-an-app-to-install-custom-splash-screens/
can anyone do the same for our phone to replace very first image that appears when turning on the phone?
no logo, no animation, but very first splash screen
thnks


----------



## alightedme (Jan 4, 2013)

*Jellybean*

Hi,

Has anyone idea of jellybean for our N1?

Has anyone successfully tried porting jellybean on N1?


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 5, 2013)

nikanuka said:


> hi
> i have found this
> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/bootflash-an-app-to-install-custom-splash-screens/
> can anyone do the same for our phone to replace very first image that appears when turning on the phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



Go into your /system/media folder, there's where you'll find the items about the boot screen. I really like it all off, with just the android logo.

Edit: weird, the very first newman pic doesn't go away, it shows for about 2 seconds and moves on to the "android" splash. Even though I erased the media folder all together.


----------



## gommers1978 (Jan 5, 2013)

jamesensor said:


> Go into your /system/media folder, there's where you'll find the items about the boot screen. I really like it all off, with just the android logo.
> 
> Edit: weird, the very first newman pic doesn't go away, it shows for about 2 seconds and moves on to the "android" splash. Even though I erased the media folder all together.

Click to collapse



Thats because that image is inside boot.img.

Btw i am gonna sell my newman and use only my jiayu g3 now.


----------



## lingfude (Jan 5, 2013)

gommers1978 said:


> Thats because that image is inside boot.img.
> 
> Btw i am gonna sell my newman and use only my jiayu g3 now.

Click to collapse



Hi gommers
Your G3 have the long  charging problem?

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tivchev (Jan 5, 2013)

gommers1978 said:


> Btw i am gonna sell my newman and use only my jiayu g3 now.

Click to collapse



What would you say makes G3 a better choice than N1? I'd imagine the screen is nicer... anything else?

B/w thanks for your work on the N1. Very happy with v4!


----------



## gommers1978 (Jan 5, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Hi gommers
> Your G3 have the long  charging problem?
> 
> Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I always charge my phone at night so I dont know if it has long charging.

The G3 has indeed nicer and larger screen, also nicer appearance (but that is my opinion)

Much longer battery 2 days or longer on normal usage.

Touch screen feels nicer and more responsive, in my opinion.

Can use rom from jiayu it has most languages.

But the phone is larger and gps fix takes longer.


----------



## lingfude (Jan 5, 2013)

gommers1978 said:


> I always charge my phone at night so I dont know if it has long charging.
> 
> The G3 has indeed nicer and larger screen, also nicer appearance (but that is my opinion)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please make a test for me?
Charge your G3 and with CPU Spy verify if when it's charging it use always 1000MHz. Can you make this test for me?

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanVilMar (Jan 5, 2013)

Interesting, it seems you have (or had) a Newman n1 and a jiayu g3. I do also. Did you ever compare battery performance between both phones (under exactly same condition). I did and I was surprised that whatever I tested I never got more than 2% difference battery consumption. It does not matter whether gps or wifi or bt are on or off I almost get the same battery life. I also tried running Google earth but same battery life. Jiayu G3 has a 2750mAh (60% bigger) while N1 has a 1700mAh. Did you ever compare them? 

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## DanVilMar (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi, i need some help. Suddently Google Store stopped working on my Newman N1. I've tried to reset my Google password buy it did not work. When I press HELP, it opens my browser and there is a note saying that there is a problem with a certificate. It says that there is an untrusted type of certificate. I does anybody know what I should do? 

Thanks in advance

UPDATE : I found the problem. My date and time were wrong. I set them right and all back to normal. 

Sent from my JY-G3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gommers1978 (Jan 6, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Can you please make a test for me?
> Charge your G3 and with CPU Spy verify if when it's charging it use always 1000MHz. Can you make this test for me?
> 
> Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I checked it for you, also allways 1000 when charging.


----------



## jonnydobbs (Jan 6, 2013)

*apps stopped - newman n1*

Is anyone familiar with this problem? After trying to get my 3g working, none of my apps, I.e. eBay, pulse etc, would work and had to then be reinstalled. 

I obviously want to use 3g when out but don't want to go through the hassle of re installing apps all the time.

Any help would be great. Thanks

Jon


----------



## lingfude (Jan 6, 2013)

gommers1978 said:


> I checked it for you, also allways 1000 when charging.

Click to collapse



Thank you gommers.

So, that means the long time charging is not a problem from our Newman N1. I think this is a problem of Android ICS kernel.

Newman N1, Jiayu G3 and Huawei U8836D has this problem.


----------



## mlgmlg (Jan 6, 2013)

killermaze said:


> Sorry I removed My data plan from my account. Im in NYC and have wifi ready available. I will test with a friend sim to see what type of service I receive.

Click to collapse




So, did you test Newman N1  with your friend SIM?
Can you tell, please, do you get 3G signal on T-mobile anywhere in Brooklyn, or only 2G (EDGE)?


----------



## IcedFlame (Jan 6, 2013)

You can see that phone is charging and SetCPU shows 250 MHz. I can see jumps to 1 Ghz every now and then. 
I'll reset timer in cpu spy and post another screen shot to see the results while phone is charging. 

Sent from my N1 using pirated Tapatalk


----------



## adibadro (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like the main issue is the charging time... not to upset anybody, i was wondering if any of you guys ever used an MHL adapter with your N1, cause it looks like the ICS version of android just gave up the drivers, to have them on JB again...
Can anyone relate? I'd love to use the phone on a big screen. 
Please, something... I know nexus phones still have support fot an MHL adapter. 

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## IcedFlame (Jan 7, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Thank you gommers.
> 
> So, that means the long time charging is not a problem from our Newman N1. I think this is a problem of Android ICS kernel.
> 
> Newman N1, Jiayu G3 and Huawei U8836D has this problem.

Click to collapse



To sum up some tests I made: 

1. I experienced long charging time, even if I'm using stock Freelander i10 ROM (v1.0.2)
2. I installed SetCPU and CPU Spy and and made some tests/experiments 
- I connected my phone to the charger and monitored what's happening. SetCPU showed 250 MHz while charging, with occasional very short peaks to 1 GHz (every 5-10 seconds)
- I decided to leave my phone charging for at least 30 minutes and see what Cpu Spy will have to say about CPU usage. I reset counters and turned off wifi and the screen (locked the phone).
- When I checked the phone after half an hour, I was slightly in shock. Cpu Spy showed about 80% usage @1 GHz, and the rest was 250 MHz.
- Another thing was to leave the screen ON while charging, so I checked 'Stay awake while charging" and left the phone a while, once again. 
- Few hours later... yet another slight shock . Cpu was constantly @250 MHz and phone charged to 100%
- I could have sworn that the battery also lasts longer, because after three and a half hours, was reduced to only 96% (with wifi turned on for over an hour, talk time is couple of minutes, and I check my email on a regular basis, I also took a couple of pictures, and Face Unlock is active all the time ) .​


----------



## cabaninho (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi

I have a newman N1 with "update6.V1.0.9.05.11.2012 Deodexed" but takes long time to charge the battery (normally 10h!!!) and no record video on 1080p right?

there is a rom better than the one I use?

Thanks


----------



## IcedFlame (Jan 8, 2013)

cabaninho said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a newman N1 with "update6.V1.0.9.05.11.2012 Deodexed" but takes long time to charge the battery (normally 10h!!!) and no record video on 1080p right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read my post above. 

You can leave the screen on while charging or maybe try to set the SetCPU so that you have one profile for charging where cpu max frequency would be 250 MHz.  
There's no 1080p video recording and I think there's no rom newer than 1.0.9 but every other customization is only a matter of personal preferences. 


Sent from my N1 using pirated Tapatalk


----------



## pedriito (Jan 9, 2013)

hello!
I have a newman N1 (with etotalk MOD ROM) for over one month now, i'm really happy with the phone except a few annoying bugs (for some of them already mentionned here):
- long charging time (~5 hours), but I don't care as I charge over night
- "auto" luminosity constanly changing, I installed YAAB which partially corrected the problem, but it's still not smooth at all
- buttons backlight fast extinction (to be honest, it's not frustrating now as my brain knows where the buttons are now 
- proximity sensor bug, randomly leaving the screen locked (and all the buttons) after a phone call ! (back to normal after ~1 minute) very irritating when speaking to a voicemail for example,  with no way to hang up !
has anybody experienced a similar bug ?
thanks!


----------



## Vennesch (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello all Newman N1 users!
I have a request for the Dell Streak community. Can someone provide us an ICS/JB kernel for this device? In order to get the camera to work we need the kernel as the Newman has always same hardware.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rkadve (Jan 9, 2013)

pedriito said:


> hello!
> I have a newman N1 (with etotalk MOD ROM) for over one month now, i'm really happy with the phone except a few annoying bugs (for some of them already mentionned here):
> - long charging time (~5 hours), but I don't care as I charge over night
> - "auto" luminosity constanly changing, I installed YAAB which partially corrected the problem, but it's still not smooth at all
> ...

Click to collapse



I restart my phone after 1.5 to 2 hours when put on charge. It then charges correctly/fast. If I charge when switched off, it can charge inside 2 hours. 

For back light control, you can try this apk.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.deskangel.kblight

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lingfude (Jan 9, 2013)

Vennesch said:


> Hello all Newman N1 users!
> I have a request for the Dell Streak community. Can someone provide us an ICS/JB kernel for this device? In order to get the camera to work we need the kernel as the Newman has always same hardware.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



If I understand, you have to Newman with no working camera?


----------



## Vennesch (Jan 9, 2013)

lingfude said:


> If I understand, you have to Newman with no working camera?

Click to collapse



No a Dell Streak 5 but in our ICS camera don't work, so if you can provide the kernel we can work on our camera function.


----------



## lingfude (Jan 9, 2013)

Vennesch said:


> No a Dell Streak 5 but in our ICS camera don't work, so if you can provide the kernel we can work on our camera function.

Click to collapse



I don't have the Kernel source code and I think no one here have. 
If you find tell us.


----------



## Vennesch (Jan 9, 2013)

lingfude said:


> I don't have the Kernel source code and I think no one here have.
> If you find tell us.

Click to collapse



Sure, will do! Thanks anyway. if someone has it, please pm me!


----------



## GiZMoSK (Jan 9, 2013)

pedriito said:


> - proximity sensor bug, randomly leaving the screen locked (and all the buttons) after a phone call ! (back to normal after ~1 minute) very irritating when speaking to a voicemail for example,  with no way to hang up !
> has anybody experienced a similar bug ?
> thanks!

Click to collapse



me 
once, when i reached voicemail, i was not able to end the call beacause the screen was off


----------



## pedriito (Jan 10, 2013)

GiZMoSK said:


> me
> once, when i reached voicemail, i was not able to end the call beacause the screen was off

Click to collapse



only workaround I found in this case (except remove the battery !) is to insert an earphone plug into the phone, which wakes the screen up, allowing to end the call.... not very handy


----------



## lingfude (Jan 10, 2013)

pedriito said:


> only workaround I found in this case (except remove the battery !) is to insert an earphone plug into the phone, which wakes the screen up, allowing to end the call.... not very handy

Click to collapse



What ROM do you use?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## intelinside70 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Update6 and Update4*

I have a Newman N1.

i want to root it and install recovery for install gommes rom update6.
I think to do this:

1) Root by Bin4ry script
2) Install Mobileuncle tool
3) Install recovery via Mobileuncle tool

Now, with Mobileuncle, i reboot in recovery.
Is important to flash via recovery update4 (4th BETA) prior to install update6 deodexed ?

If i install directly update6 via recoverty and do before a factory reset and wipe cache/dalvik all work ok or i need to install prior the update4 before ?
Please give me a feedback.

Thank you.


----------



## pedriito (Jan 10, 2013)

lingfude said:


> What ROM do you use?

Click to collapse



I use the etotalk customized ROM : [email protected] / 20121015.100007

BTW i'm in contact with their aftersales contact (which has quite a good reactivity), with no success so far...

I'm really not sure if it is a h/w or ROM issue, I would say ROM because the sensor works like a charm after a reboot (for a few hours)


----------



## lingfude (Jan 10, 2013)

intelinside70 said:


> I have a Newman N1.
> 
> i want to root it and install recovery for install gommes rom update6.
> I think to do this:
> ...

Click to collapse



You can install update6 without update4 and I think that you don't need make a factory reset just wipe cache/dalvik and data (you will loose all your data).

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------




pedriito said:


> I use the etotalk customized ROM : [email protected] / 20121015.100007
> 
> BTW i'm in contact with their aftersales contact (which has quite a good reactivity), with no success so far...
> 
> I'm really not sure if it is a h/w or ROM issue, I would say ROM because the sensor works like a charm after a reboot (for a few hours)

Click to collapse



Why you don´t install Gommers v6 and see if it solve the sensor problem.

When I received my N1 from Etotalk the first thing I did was install Gommers v6.

Until today I don´t have any problem.


----------



## intelinside70 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you for response.

Wipe only data ? Sure ? Wipe data is factory reset ? Or have another CWM menù for only this ?

Can i root with Bin4ry V18 ?




lingfude said:


> You can install update6 without update4 and I think that you don't need make a factory reset just wipe cache/dalvik and data (you will loose all your data).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## lingfude (Jan 10, 2013)

intelinside70 said:


> Thank you for response.
> 
> Wipe only data ? Sure ? Wipe data is factory reset ? Or have another CWM menù for only this ?
> 
> Can i root with Bin4ry V18 ?

Click to collapse



Sorry, wipe data/factory reset is the same.

About root with Bin4ry V18: I don´t know because I flash the recovery with MTK Flash Tool and install Gommers v6 with root.

All you need is here.


----------



## intelinside70 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Root N1*

Someone root with Bin4ry V18 ?


----------



## intelinside70 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi,

In your website instruction you write "install V4 before V6 and Once you install the latest ROM, make sure you install deodexed version".

When i install V4, i need to reboot before install V6 or i need to install V6 in CWM after installed V4 (and not boot phone) ?

Thank you



alightedme said:


> Try instructions mentioned in my signature.

Click to collapse


----------



## lingfude (Jan 11, 2013)

intelinside70 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In your website instruction you write "install V4 before V6 and Once you install the latest ROM, make sure you install deodexed version".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already told you, install V6 directly.


----------



## pedriito (Jan 11, 2013)

lingfude said:


> You can install update6 without update4 and I think that you don't need make a factory reset just wipe cache/dalvik and data (you will loose all your data).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks, i'll try it !


----------



## GiZMoSK (Jan 11, 2013)

pedriito said:


> only workaround I found in this case (except remove the battery !) is to insert an earphone plug into the phone, which wakes the screen up, allowing to end the call.... not very handy

Click to collapse



how can i check, that proximity sensor works?

today i had 2 call. first one was long, i noticed that display is off, so i removed phone from ear, but display stayed off - i tried 2-3 times. second one was short, display didn't go off, stayed whole time on. i suppose, in first case, display went off after 1 minute.


----------



## JDStar (Jan 11, 2013)

Install Elixir 2 from Play  - this has a all
Sensors tests

Wysłane z mojego Newman N1 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## pacaliciosu (Jan 11, 2013)

Tsurany said:


> Sure there are not some corrupted cells on the sd card?

Click to collapse



All of them was new. Verbratim and kingstone


----------



## GiZMoSK (Jan 12, 2013)

GiZMoSK said:


> how can i check, that proximity sensor works?
> 
> today i had 2 call. first one was long, i noticed that display is off, so i removed phone from ear, but display stayed off - i tried 2-3 times. second one was short, display didn't go off, stayed whole time on. i suppose, in first case, display went off after 1 minute.

Click to collapse



i checked proximity sensor in "elixir 2" and "proximity sensor finder app". both apps finds proximity sensor, but it seems not working, no data are shown. 

does it work on your phones? can the problem be ROM specific?


----------



## JDStar (Jan 12, 2013)

GiZMoSK said:


> i checked proximity sensor in "elixir 2" and "proximity sensor finder app". both apps finds proximity sensor, but it seems not working, no data are shown.
> 
> does it work on your phones? can the problem be ROM specific?

Click to collapse



I'm use LewaOS ROM-20130104, all sensors works OK.
Proximity sensor in Elixir2: shows the near or far depends on the distance from the sensor


----------



## Margitili (Jan 12, 2013)

JDStar said:


> I'm use LewaOS ROM-20130104, all sensors works OK.
> Proximity sensor in Elixir2: shows the near or far depends on the distance from the sensor

Click to collapse



Hello,
will you post a downloadlink for Lewa-Rom20130104, please
Thanks


----------



## Broederbal (Jan 12, 2013)

*LeWa_N1_13.01.04*



Margitili said:


> Hello,
> will you post a downloadlink for Lewa-Rom20130104, please
> Thanks

Click to collapse



pan baidu com/share/link?shareid=169458&uk=2031034161


----------



## kojaky (Jan 13, 2013)

*Installing apps to SD Card*

Hi Everyone,

I purchased my N1 from merimobiles with root a few months ago and haven't done anything yet other than install apps and use them. This is my first smartphone ever so sorry for the noobie questions. My problem is i'm trying to install and move apps to my SD card, however each app only has the option to Move to Internal Storage and Move to Phone Storage. I've installed the app called App 2 SD, but the SD Card on the app recognize it as Phone Storage so it didn't help. Can someone assist me with this? 

To find the ROM of my phone, i go to Systems Setting > About phone > Build number? If so, then it says N1V1.0.6


----------



## kra_ppo (Jan 13, 2013)

*Bigger internal storage by eliminating internal SD storage*

@kojaky

Try this:
http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/75-repartition

kra


----------



## akblume (Jan 14, 2013)

*akblume*



lightingboy said:


> @kkricardokaka95 fortunately my seller do root for me, but I still finding how to, I want to change recovery mode language, It's all chinese.
> 
> @wangiles  what program do you use for set cpu frequency, please.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, if you could provide a link to russian bbs, I could help with translation.


----------



## alightedme (Jan 14, 2013)

Try link in my signature for instructions.

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## intelinside70 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Lewa recovery*

Thank you for sharing.
For install is necessary Lewa recovery or CWM recovery ? If Lewa, it's possibile to have link of Lewa recovery ?

Thank you



Broederbal said:


> pan baidu com/share/link?shareid=169458&uk=2031034161

Click to collapse


----------



## jastonas (Jan 14, 2013)

gommers1978 said:


> Here you go, also from our russian friends:
> 
> Bigger internal storage by eliminating internal SD storage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Although this works well, the sd card storage is now recognised as phone storage instead of sd.

Can this be sorted out?


----------



## lingfude (Jan 14, 2013)

*New ROM update*

New ROM update for Newman N1 (based on Gommers v6)

1. New boot.img to support init.d with build.prop switch to activate it
2. Battery percentage over the icon
3. Get rid of Red X icon when no SIM inserted
4. New Buton Backlight script (solve the CPU heating and CPU @1001 when Button Backlights is on)
5. All the other fixes in the Gommers v6 Rom

*Download*

*Deodex Rom (alightedme site - section 3):* UpdateDC_2013-01-12_deodex.zip
*Odex Rom (direct link):* UpdateDC_2013-01-12_odex.zip

Thanks to alightedme for the page update.


----------



## jastonas (Jan 14, 2013)

lingfude said:


> New ROM update for Newman N1 (based on Gommers v6)
> 
> 1. New boot.img to support init.d with build.prop switch to activate it
> 2. Battery percentage over the icon
> ...

Click to collapse



Why would one recommend Gommers v6 over Etotalk 1.0.9??


----------



## GiZMoSK (Jan 14, 2013)

lingfude said:


> New ROM update for Newman N1 (based on Gommers v6)
> 
> 1. New boot.img to support init.d with build.prop switch to activate it
> 2. Battery percentage over the icon
> ...

Click to collapse



what is the improvement over gommers v_6 except new button back light script? i already have percentage over battery icon and i'm using 2 SIM cards.


----------



## lingfude (Jan 14, 2013)

GiZMoSK said:


> what is the improvement over gommers v_6 except new button back light script? i already have percentage over battery icon and i'm using 2 SIM cards.

Click to collapse



No one is obliged to install this update and not everyone uses two SIM cards.


----------



## GiZMoSK (Jan 14, 2013)

lingfude said:


> No one is obliged to install this update and not everyone uses two SIM cards.

Click to collapse



no offence, i'm just asking, because i'm using gommers V6 and want to know if I should upgrade or not (the process takes time, backup/restore, etc..).


----------



## intelinside70 (Jan 14, 2013)

*What rom ?*

First very thanx for your job/work.
Witch ODEX or DEODEX version ?

I have a new N1 not rooted, stock version.
What rom i need to install, ODEX or DEODEX or ALL ?

Finally, it's include italian language ?



lingfude said:


> No one is obliged to install this update and not everyone uses two SIM cards.

Click to collapse


----------



## lingfude (Jan 14, 2013)

GiZMoSK said:


> no offence, i'm just asking, because i'm using gommers V6 and want to know if I should upgrade or not (the process takes time, backup/restore, etc..).

Click to collapse



I'm not offended. 
The big difference is the Odex Rom that I think is more smooth and have better resources control.

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------




> First very thanx for your job/work.
> Witch ODEX or DEODEX version ?
> 
> I have a new N1 not rooted, stock version.
> What rom i need to install, ODEX or DEODEX or ALL ?

Click to collapse



It's up to you to decide and install only one of them.



> Finally, it's include italian language ?

Click to collapse



Yes, it includes Italian language.


----------



## jastonas (Jan 14, 2013)

I installed latest rom with repartition guide, followed all steps.

Still, Phone storage and sd are the same! Sd is like part of the phone storage.


----------



## intelinside70 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

if i decide and install only one of them why you post two different rom ?
All custom roms are deodexed and i think that the deodexed is fine, right ?

And before install i need to factory reset and all wipe ?




lingfude said:


> I'm not offended.
> The big difference is the Odex Rom that I think is more smooth and have better resources control.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ivanaki (Jan 14, 2013)

lingfude said:


> New ROM update for Newman N1 (based on Gommers v6)
> 
> 1. New boot.img to support init.d with build.prop switch to activate it
> 2. Battery percentage over the icon
> ...

Click to collapse



Any backlight solution outside of the rom? for ppl like me with custom roms?
I'm using different rom bcz with gommers v.6 gps doesn't work.


----------



## lingfude (Jan 14, 2013)

ivanaki said:


> Any backlight solution outside of the rom? for ppl like me with custom roms?
> I'm using different rom bcz with gommers v.6 gps doesn't work.

Click to collapse



My GPS works very well it fix in about 30s.

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kojaky (Jan 15, 2013)

jastonas said:


> I installed latest rom with repartition guide, followed all steps.
> 
> Still, Phone storage and sd are the same! Sd is like part of the phone storage.

Click to collapse



You have tried this?: http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...&highlight=sd+card+phone+storage#post33151293 from post #413

or this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1888501&highlight=sd+card+phone+storage&page=21 post #207


----------



## intelinside70 (Jan 15, 2013)

I installed rom deodexed and gone repartition.
All works very very well.

Thank you for this great work!


----------



## alightedme (Jan 15, 2013)

ivanaki said:


> Any backlight solution outside of the rom? for ppl like me with custom roms?
> I'm using different rom bcz with gommers v.6 gps doesn't work.

Click to collapse



For me GPS in Gomers ROM did not work either. So, installed separate patch for the same. Details are available at a link in my signature.

---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------




akblume said:


> Hi, if you could provide a link to russian bbs, I could help with translation.

Click to collapse



Here you go http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=733354#p733354


----------



## jastonas (Jan 15, 2013)

kojaky said:


> You have tried this?: http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...&highlight=sd+card+phone+storage#post33151293 from post #413
> 
> or this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1888501&highlight=sd+card+phone+storage&page=21 post #207

Click to collapse



I guess this is what I was looking for! Thank you so much. I will try later.


----------



## kojaky (Jan 15, 2013)

jastonas said:


> I guess this is what I was looking for! Thank you so much. I will try later.

Click to collapse



When you try, can you tell me which of these two work?


----------



## Michu199600 (Jan 15, 2013)

nice:laugh:


----------



## kojaky (Jan 15, 2013)

After installing the latest Gomers ROM v6 by lingfude, I lost all my ringtones (phone is only vibrating when someone calls/text) and all my photos/videos in the gallery are gone or not appearing. I did the restore data only, and everything else came back but those two items. Not sure if this is only me or not.

Edit: Never mind. I rebooted my phone and had it off for an hour. I have ringtones and photos now.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## oddi541 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello all, have problem with my phone and wireless mac address. After every restart mac address is change. 
Give example: 00:11:22:33:44:55 after restart mac is 00:11:22:xx:xx:xx , change only the last 3 oktets.
Phone is with custom recovery, btw i test few roms and nothing, same problem. I think problem is hardware.
Hope somebody help me or how manually change mac address to any static parameters. 
Tnx for all


----------



## weimerd (Jan 16, 2013)

Actually running the ROM Lewa 13.01.04. Running quite stable. Antutu says 6135 points so quite not too bad. I'll check battery consumption in the upcoming days. 
It installed as an update over lewa 12.11.23 without problem, all data stayed so I had to reinstall nothing. 

I'll keep up to date if I see something negative but it seems that this would be a version I use instead of 12.11.23. I tested all versions between and they where quite not good. 
Anybody tested it also?


----------



## Cni (Jan 16, 2013)

weimerd said:


> Actually running the ROM Lewa 13.01.04. Running quite stable. Antutu says 6135 points so quite not too bad. I'll check battery consumption in the upcoming days.
> It installed as an update over lewa 12.11.23 without problem, all data stayed so I had to reinstall nothing.
> 
> I'll keep up to date if I see something negative but it seems that this would be a version I use instead of 12.11.23. I tested all versions between and they where quite not good.
> Anybody tested it also?

Click to collapse




Hi
I've been using this rom for a week and I think it would be the lastest rom i'll try, everithing works perfect and fast.


----------



## alightedme (Jan 17, 2013)

weimerd said:


> Actually running the ROM Lewa 13.01.04. Running quite stable. Antutu says 6135 points so quite not too bad. I'll check battery consumption in the upcoming days.
> It installed as an update over lewa 12.11.23 without problem, all data stayed so I had to reinstall nothing.
> 
> I'll keep up to date if I see something negative but it seems that this would be a version I use instead of 12.11.23. I tested all versions between and they where quite not good.
> Anybody tested it also?

Click to collapse



Can you post the link to latest lewa rom?


----------



## weimerd (Jan 17, 2013)

alightedme said:


> Can you post the link to latest lewa rom?

Click to collapse



pan baidu com/share/link?shareid=169458&uk=2031034161

I found the link two pages before  Change space into dot. Happy downloading!
Fully installable through CWM.


----------



## intelinside70 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Lewa update*

Can you tried to update this rom ?

With Lewa updater you able to download a large file for update to 18/01/2013. 
Have you tried to update 04/01/2013 rom version with this update ?
From CWM ?



weimerd said:


> Actually running the ROM Lewa 13.01.04. Running quite stable. Antutu says 6135 points so quite not too bad. I'll check battery consumption in the upcoming days.
> It installed as an update over lewa 12.11.23 without problem, all data stayed so I had to reinstall nothing.
> 
> I'll keep up to date if I see something negative but it seems that this would be a version I use instead of 12.11.23. I tested all versions between and they where quite not good.
> Anybody tested it also?

Click to collapse


----------



## alightedme (Jan 18, 2013)

weimerd said:


> pan baidu com/share/link?shareid=169458&uk=2031034161
> 
> I found the link two pages before  Change space into dot. Happy downloading!
> Fully installable through CWM.

Click to collapse



Could you please upload it somewhere? I have tried downloading it but I am not unable to do so.


----------



## Patanol (Jan 18, 2013)

*Link*



alightedme said:


> Could you please upload it somewhere? I have tried downloading it but I am not unable to do so.

Click to collapse



I have uploaded it to my mediafire account. Here is the link: http://www.mediafire.com/?gwkua0f4lxxk48c Try using a download manager for downloading the files from pan baidu. It works for me


----------



## weimerd (Jan 18, 2013)

intelinside70 said:


> Can you tried to update this rom ?
> 
> With Lewa updater you able to download a large file for update to 18/01/2013.
> Have you tried to update 04/01/2013 rom version with this update ?
> From CWM ?

Click to collapse



It's not downloadable for me. But in lewaos website they say that they will support newman n1 directly in upcoming days.    So it's only a question of time to get a real stable official lewaos version


----------



## et.e.f.gr (Jan 19, 2013)

kojaky said:


> When you try, can you tell me which of these two work?

Click to collapse



The one from post #413 worked for me.


----------



## hairclub (Jan 19, 2013)

*ROM*

Lewa 13.01.04 is in italian language too?


----------



## JDStar (Jan 19, 2013)

*Odp: Newman N1*

No, only English and China. If You want translate to ITALIAN Im send to you link system translation.


----------



## satro73 (Jan 19, 2013)

JDStar said:


> No, only English and China. If You want translate to ITALIAN Im send to you link system translation.

Click to collapse



Can you send me the link, please? Thanks


----------



## anxovarela (Jan 19, 2013)

JDStar said:


> No, only English and China. If You want translate to ITALIAN Im send to you link system translation.

Click to collapse



Can you send me a link to Spanish system translation?

Thanks.


----------



## JDStar (Jan 20, 2013)

I have sent to you private message with translation tool.
With this translation I releases every week new LewaOS (polish translation is 75% finished)


----------



## Margitili (Jan 20, 2013)

JDStar said:


> I have sent to you private message with translation tool.
> With this translation I releases every week new LewaOS (polish translation is 75% finished)

Click to collapse



Will you send me a link too?
Thanks


----------



## JDStar (Jan 20, 2013)

Margitili said:


> Will you send me a link too?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



What language you need?, because if other than [PL, ES, IT] I must add to script.


----------



## Margitili (Jan 20, 2013)

JDStar said:


> What language you need?, because if other than [PL, ES, IT] I must add to script.

Click to collapse



German


----------



## kra_ppo (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Newman N1*



Margitili said:


> German

Click to collapse



Me too!


----------



## alightedme (Jan 20, 2013)

Patanol said:


> I have uploaded it to my mediafire account. Here is the link: http://www.mediafire.com/?gwkua0f4lxxk48c Try using a download manager for downloading the files from pan baidu. It works for me

Click to collapse



Thanks I was able to download the ROM but I haven't tried it yet. I will update the ROM and report the results.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## hairclub (Jan 20, 2013)

*Lewa rom installation aborted*

I downloaded LEWAOS,Tryed to install it through  WCM....installation aborted (I dont know why)
Anyway I installed ODEX ROM........it seem working well......next days I will report any prob


----------



## et.e.f.gr (Jan 20, 2013)

I also tried Lewa ROM, it did not work well at all. I had random restarts, apps not working and, occasionally, random reboots.

I installed Deodexed ROM 1.0.9 a couple of days ago and so far everything works just fine, except from Viber.


----------



## JDStar (Jan 21, 2013)

Please look at my thread Lewa 20130118 Newman N1 and download ROM


----------



## gute-10 (Jan 21, 2013)

*gps issue's*

I just recieved my N1 that i ordered from etotalk. its works great but the gps doesnt work, I'm using the etotalk mod rom- does anyone have any suggestion for me.
thanks


----------



## jastonas (Jan 21, 2013)

gute-10 said:


> I just recieved my N1 that i ordered from etotalk. its works great but the gps doesnt work, I'm using the etotalk mod rom- does anyone have any suggestion for me.
> thanks

Click to collapse



Same problem.

I flashed gommers rom, I tried every patch possible, nothing happened 

If you find a solution, let us know.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gute-10 (Jan 21, 2013)

*patch*



jastonas said:


> Same problem.
> 
> I flashed gommers rom, I tried every patch possible, nothing happened
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



have you tried using this patch :http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1817558

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------

see if that works for you

I just went outside my house to an open space, turned on the gps and pointed the phone to the sky for a minute and it worked.


----------



## jastonas (Jan 21, 2013)

gute-10 said:


> have you tried using this patch :http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1817558
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yes..............


----------



## Broederbal (Jan 22, 2013)

*lewa n1 18.1.2013*

LewaOs 18 01 2013
Chinese & English:
pan baidu com/share/link?shareid=236645&uk=1261134270

Btw i read.. LewaOs is creating the rom to at the moment, they are testing an beta at the moment
im guessing the past 04-01 and this one are theirs
Today.. i found a post that they announce a final version could be downloaded friday


----------



## weimerd (Jan 22, 2013)

Broederbal said:


> LewaOs 18 01 2013
> Chinese & English:
> pan baidu com/share/link?shareid=236645&uk=1261134270
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If they would roll-out a final version on friday that would be awesome   

I'll check on Friday. An official LewaOS for N1 is in fact a very good alternative to the stock rom 

Thank you for your info!


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Jan 22, 2013)

weimerd said:


> If they would roll-out a final version on friday that would be awesome
> 
> I'll check on Friday. An official LewaOS for N1 is in fact a very good alternative to the stock rom
> 
> Thank you for your info!

Click to collapse



But it's still isn't JB or is it?


----------



## akblume (Jan 23, 2013)

*Got my N1 yesaterday*

just got my N1 two days ago. So far I'm quite happy, except for the battery life. I also had troubles opening back cover to install SIM and battery. It's very tight, I had a friend with long fingernails helping me, that wasn't easy.
Haven't had a chance to check everything, but downloads using WiFi are flying, I haven't seen such a speed with any of other wireless devices.
The rest is on par with most other more expensive mobiles. My wife has got her HTC Sensation XE couple of weeks ago, paid $100 more then for my N1, and now she wants to swap. The screen not as bright as HTC, but sufficient for me. A bit difficult to find aftermarket accessories. I tried to find a cover, belt pouch - no luck so far.
Now if someone can explain me in simple words why do you flush and reinstall ROM, what do you get doing this?


----------



## longo213 (Jan 23, 2013)

akblume said:


> A bit difficult to find aftermarket accessories. I tried to find a cover, belt pouch - no luck so far.

Click to collapse



Try Banggood, they have the cheapest N1 (with free WW shipping), plus silicon cases, screen protectors and replacement batteries. I bought two there, delivered without issues.


----------



## Evil_Mind (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey,

As it seems official ROM 1.1 has been released:
http://bbs.newman.mobi/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=116558&extra=page%3D1

however, I couldn't find any changelog for it yet...


----------



## back37 (Jan 24, 2013)

*My very good or no... ROM*

Hi all!
I have no new ideas, so I spread my latest firmware here... 
It have very big changelog, but on Russian 
Langs: English, Russian













Link: http://yadi.sk/d/jgdK2-xY2S1ZE
Changelog and others: http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=809440#p809440

If you don't have TWRP recovery yet, you can download it here:
http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=807800#p807800
http://rghost.ru/43668483









May be somebody, make some new...


Oppo T29 ROM, ported to Newman N1 by me :laugh:











Changes:
- 3G working (in Russia  )
- GooglePlay and services
- init.d
- Integrated FM radio
- Worked Front and Rear camera
(if 3G isn't work - replace folder /system/etc/firmware to your)

Bugs:
- Low Antutu 3.0.3 scores - ~5600
- Don't work T9 search in contacts...
I hope somebody fix this problems 

Langs: English, Chinese

Download: http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=175362&uk=87320055
Link 2: http://narod.ru/disk/65255055001.f47fec7cfdc335c76e9e3c5ad16aefb9/OppoASD.zip.html

Sorry for my very bad English :laugh:


----------



## longo213 (Jan 24, 2013)

Evil_Mind said:


> Hey,
> 
> As it seems official ROM 1.1 has been released:
> http://bbs.newman.mobi/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=116558&extra=page%3D1
> ...

Click to collapse



Is here anyone able to read Chinese to find out the changelog somewhere in the forum thread?


----------



## back37 (Jan 25, 2013)

longo213 said:


> Is here anyone able to read Chinese to find out the changelog somewhere in the forum thread?

Click to collapse



1.1.0 this is 1.0.9 with changed name :laugh:
















http://bbs.newman.mobi/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=116636&extra=page=3


> Just update the version number

Click to collapse


http://bbs.newman.mobi/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=116661&extra=page=2


> PS: After group Li Mengxi verification, Well, Newman actually quite amazing to modified files only for the signature, even icons did not change, and she "severe", it should be spent "a lot of time with the thought," hard ", the Newman staff, I wish you good" health "as soon as possible a reunion with your grandfather's grandfather

Click to collapse


----------



## Broederbal (Jan 25, 2013)

*LewaOs*



KURT.Beadles said:


> But it's still isn't JB or is it?

Click to collapse



i woke up this morning & took a look at the forum..
i had my doubts about, the anouncement of the newman n1 version of lewaos this friday..
to make a long story short i was writing the whole damn message because they anounced, they gave the rom free at 16.00
today... but by checking the timezone lets say for beijng china its already Friday,  25 januari 2013, 20:12:19 CST

But No JB

Soo good news
You Can just check bbs lewaos com/download.php
i use Google Chrome to translate, and because its easy to create an acount on forums in otherlanguages
if you dont want to translate their site, Here is the direct download link:
static lewatek com/yun/NEWMAN_N1/LeWa_NEWMAN_N1_ROM_13.01.25_5a78f.zip

But Becarefull Just installing the zip, the update will install a new recovery image!
So rip it first, or wait till some else ript it and posted an Link (Because its chinese  )

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------

Normally i always open the zip first, read the scripts
but this time i didnt, first i can read my sd-card anymore an second ive got an chinese recovery 
So warning, id just need to fix it, then i would make an new zip and upload it

So be warned!


----------



## Broederbal (Jan 25, 2013)

*LewaOs 13/01/2013*

4shared com/zip/D1ndo_Bc/LeWa_NEWMAN_N1_ROM_130125.html

I only removed the recovery out of the installation ! everything works


----------



## JDStar (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi.
There is newest offcial Lewa 20130125 with add language: PL, DE, HU, ES, SK, IT - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2110146


----------



## cybertech (Jan 26, 2013)

What are the improvement/new or additional features in this LewaOs 13/01/2013? Thks.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## weimerd (Jan 26, 2013)

cybertech said:


> What are the improvement/new or additional features in this LewaOs 13/01/2013? Thks.

Click to collapse



If you mean the official 25/01/2013 version: LewaOS is not only some port of existing ROM. It's a self-developed version of Android with complete new surface, dialer etc. 
The main point is that for phones that are supported by lewaOS you will find development even if the producer (here:Newman) stopped development. 

4.1 is in sight at lewaos. So once they decided to support a phone you may get an update to 4.1 even if Newman will not provide such an update.

If you want to see the differences: Install it  I suggest using the multilanguage version you can download here: http://www.4shared.com/zip/73M1PLhP/LeWa_NEWMAN_N1_ROM_130125_by_J.html 

It's the official lewaOS with added languages like German, Polish etc.


----------



## ivanaki (Jan 26, 2013)

I think to move to lewa oc, anyone expirience any problems like heating, no gps, only one frequency at cpu, or any kind of  issues?
and what kind of recovery I need to install the rom?
I'm with CW recovery right now.


cheers


----------



## GiZMoSK (Jan 26, 2013)

does anyone know how to remove the google search "widget" from do default launcher home screen?


----------



## Broederbal (Jan 27, 2013)

ivanaki said:


> I think to move to lewa oc, anyone expirience any problems like heating, no gps, only one frequency at cpu, or any kind of  issues?
> and what kind of recovery I need to install the rom?
> I'm with CW recovery right now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Search this forum for gps fix!
and download a file, backup your current and use root explorer to move the and restart

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------




weimerd said:


> If you mean the official 25/01/2013 version: LewaOS is not only some port of existing ROM. It's a self-developed version of Android with complete new surface, dialer etc.
> The main point is that for phones that are supported by lewaOS you will find development even if the producer (here:Newman) stopped development.
> 
> 4.1 is in sight at lewaos. So once they decided to support a phone you may get an update to 4.1 even if Newman will not provide such an update.
> ...

Click to collapse



I was wondering how did you translated the rom that fast ??
and second if you say its the original rom ? only added languages why is it 154 MB  ??
the link i posted, i only removed the recovery image because it was chinese but the zip i uploaded is 191 mb
with all the respect! but  im guessing its not only added languages ??

i didnt download it... yet.. but i will look into it tomorrow

if anone want the original i suggest going to lewaos.com and download it
you only have to remove the recovery out of the zip
or take the link below i allready removed the chinese recovery
4shared.com/zip/D1ndo_Bc/LeWa_NEWMAN_N1_ROM_130125.html

and if you downloaded the rom from lewa os ?
can't read and open your sd card anymore ?
just download mobile uncle tools give it root acces
here is CWM recovery, update it and you'll be able to restore previeus backup or install another rom
4shared.com/file/lO3Ikqqr/recovery.html

and indeed lewa os anounce 4.1 soon :cyclops:


----------



## cybertech (Jan 27, 2013)

Lewaos website mention the next update for N1 will be February 01.
Will wait for that and hopefully could be 4.1 then.


----------



## JDStar (Jan 27, 2013)

Broederbal said:


> I was wondering how did you translated the rom that fast ??
> and second if you say its the original rom ? only added languages why is it 154 MB  ??
> the link i posted, i only removed the recovery image because it was chinese but the zip i uploaded is 191 mb
> with all the respect! but  im guessing its not only added languages ??

Click to collapse



Please read my thread - it's describe what I'm changed in ROM.http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2110146


----------



## wgr51 (Jan 27, 2013)

Broederbal said:


> 4shared com/zip/D1ndo_Bc/LeWa_NEWMAN_N1_ROM_130125.html
> 
> I only removed the recovery out of the installation ! everything works

Click to collapse



I installed this LewaOs 25/01 without recovery and nearly everything works well. But when I try to install Titanum Backup and root it doesn'nt work and I get the Massage: "incompatible update"!

Any idea why??


----------



## JDStar (Jan 27, 2013)

Please enable in developer options root access:good:


----------



## wgr51 (Jan 27, 2013)

THX for answer.
I tried but it doesn't work neither


----------



## Broederbal (Jan 27, 2013)

wgr51 said:


> I installed this LewaOs 25/01 without recovery and nearly everything works well. But when I try to install Titanum Backup and root it doesn'nt work and I get the Massage: "incompatible update"!
> 
> Any idea why??

Click to collapse



im sorry ive got root access

System setting >> Developer options >> Enable Root acces

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




JDStar said:


> Please read my thread - it's describe what I'm changed in ROM.http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2110146

Click to collapse



thanx i will try to help add dutch langiuage


----------



## JDStar (Jan 27, 2013)

Broederbal said:


> thanx i will try to help add dutch langiuage

Click to collapse



If You want help translate to NL (dutch == NL ????) I'm prepare for the environment - send me PM message.


----------



## gute-10 (Jan 29, 2013)

*3G problem*

hey, my newman works with wifi and it recognize the service provider, but i cant use the internet or any of the aps using 3G
what should i do?
Im using etotalk mod rom


----------



## jastonas (Jan 29, 2013)

gute-10 said:


> hey, my newman works with wifi and it recognize the service provider, but i cant use the internet or any of the aps using 3G
> what should i do?
> Im using etotalk mod rom

Click to collapse



You should check your APN settings and enable data


----------



## hairclub (Jan 30, 2013)

*JB*

Hi guys
Any news about JB on N1?


----------



## wesolutka (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, no jb for n1 from newsmy


----------



## fx_rookie (Jan 31, 2013)

*no vibrate on answer*

Hello, 
I do have a Newman N1 bought from etotalk with their custom rom. I am pleased with my purcahse. 
Can somebody help me to stop the "vibrate on answer". I make a backup and tried to use gommers1978 solution on his site, 
but it seems that it is only working on his ROM. I know that if I use his new v6 rom it will do, but maybe there is a way to use a fix changing only phone.app  or smth like that.


----------



## JDStar (Jan 31, 2013)

New ROM with iOS style for Newman N1 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2125770


----------



## dixblake (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello,

I am having problem with light sensor of my Newman N1, I have root + cmw + Droidwebsape Update V6

When Im in sun light, the display is too dark, I cant see anything...

I have Settings > Display > brightness = Automatic

But is still not working, Any help?

Thanks

Db


----------



## GiZMoSK (Jan 31, 2013)

try using this app for sensor testing
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bartat.android.elixir
i have bad light and proximity sensor


----------



## br492 (Jan 31, 2013)

Reflash it,I had the reverse problem ,all time full brightness in auto mode.after reflash with v6 everything ok


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## GiZMoSK (Jan 31, 2013)

what is "reverse problem"?


----------



## dixblake (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks, I will reflash it.

Anyone knows if rom Lewa is 100% in spanish? 

Thanks

Db


----------



## JDStar (Feb 1, 2013)

dixblake said:


> Thanks, I will reflash it.
> 
> Anyone knows if rom Lewa is 100% in spanish?
> Db

Click to collapse



No, currently is only 45% translation.
Can You help translate to Spanish?


----------



## br492 (Feb 1, 2013)

I believe that the company has to make soon for n1 jelly bean and not to "forget" it because it will be bad for the reputation.i bought n1 also because they advertise that it will be upgraded to jb and now there is silence.they cant say that it is not possible to do that because the specs of 2cores and 1g of ram are more than enough to do that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dixblake (Feb 1, 2013)

JDStar said:


> No, currently is only 45% translation.
> Can You help translate to Spanish?

Click to collapse



Hello JDStar,

Yes, Sure!

Tell me what you need please, 

Db
México, D.F.

---------- Post added at 12:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




br492 said:


> I believe that the company has to make soon for n1 jelly bean and not to "forget" it because it will be bad for the reputation.i bought n1 also because they advertise that it will be upgraded to jb and now there is silence.they cant say that it is not possible to do that because the specs of 2cores and 1g of ram are more than enough to do that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Hello there,

Honestly, I will prefer to wait for an update to Key lime pie (android 5), that is very close, I think the Newman´s N1 hardware is enough to support that.

Db
México, D.F.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Feb 2, 2013)

br492 said:


> I believe that the company has to make soon for n1 jelly bean and not to "forget" it because it will be bad for the reputation.i bought n1 also because they advertise that it will be upgraded to jb and now there is silence.they cant say that it is not possible to do that because the specs of 2cores and 1g of ram are more than enough to do that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



That's right. Read on many forums people leaving Newman for their lack of support. I'm one of them. I bought UMI X1 for my wife and that phone is rock solid. The next phone for me will definitely be a UMI, but with quad-core. And UMI has a great support for their phones


----------



## Dalcielo (Feb 2, 2013)

JDStar said:


> No, currently is only 45% translation.
> Can You help translate to Spanish?

Click to collapse



Hi JDStar.. for Italian language what is the percent of translation?


----------



## torrenciak22 (Feb 3, 2013)

*SMS popup problem*

Hi. I have installed deodexed rom v6. Everything is fine except now I hava popup sms notification. Something like quick reply. I don't know how to disable it. I think it's just some additional program. "Notification" setting doesn't help. ;/ Please help. It's really annoying.


----------



## bigrammy (Feb 4, 2013)

*I want to port TWRP recovery & want the original recovery.img*

Hi all,

I have tried to read the entire thread but I am now very confused 135 pages  

Can some one point me to the original recovery.img please & not the CWM recovery so I can port the TWRP recovery to this phone :fingers-crossed:

I have TWRP on my Zopo zp300+ phone it is much more user friendly been fully touch and it works perfect :good: 

I hope some one can help :good:


----------



## cybertech (Feb 4, 2013)

KURT.Beadles said:


> That's right. Read on many forums people leaving Newman for their lack of support. I'm one of them. I bought UMI X1 for my wife and that phone is rock solid. The next phone for me will definitely be a UMI, but with quad-core. And UMI has a great support for their phones

Click to collapse



Jiayu also a good choice with great support. I will be waiting for these two Quad Core
Dual SIM phones Jiayu G4 and Umi X2.


----------



## Tsurany (Feb 5, 2013)

Most Chinese company's suck with aftersales and support, only a few of them know the meaning of the word "service". Unfortunately Newman isn't one of them.


----------



## keiser1080 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi,

after the Gommers  rom version 6 i have two probleme
1. can't search on my phonbook,the phonebook is present but if i click on find there are no result.
2. i can't install google latitude even gapps aren installed.

Can somebody help


----------



## 5l4Y (Feb 5, 2013)

*not all of them*



Tsurany said:


> Most Chinese company's suck with aftersales and support, only a few of them know the meaning of the word "service". Unfortunately Newman isn't one of them.

Click to collapse



I have good memories about them


----------



## 3o3ulka76 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi guys...
I'm using the Etotalk's room with root and works good
I want to make a backup before install another room
But when I try to do it in restore mode the phone is stuck and I can't do nothing
CWM-based Recovery v 6.0.1.1 is with this room
Please help me


----------



## Margitili (Feb 6, 2013)

3o3ulka76 said:


> Hi guys...
> I'm using the Etotalk's room with root and works good
> I want to make a backup before install another room
> But when I try to do it in restore mode the phone is stuck and I can't do nothing
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,
you must update CMW first 
the CMW from etotalk does not support flashing another rom.

Look here:
http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/74-cwmflash

and here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YCfdUPKSmc


----------



## GuestD2507 (Feb 7, 2013)

Newman's mp3 devices is very good! But I think these phones are not good.


----------



## br492 (Feb 7, 2013)

You think,do you have one


----------



## Broederbal (Feb 7, 2013)

bigrammy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have tried to read the entire thread but I am now very confused 135 pages
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im guessing you can port the twrp recovery just from the cwm recovery
because the cwm recovery is also build for the newman... are you trying to port the recovery like this way ?
orum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1587411
because ive got everything allready preinstalled tryd to port a recovery for my previeus phone
but anyway a week ago i tested s recovery.. but it wasnt ment for my phone 
so my sdcard was corupted damn all my backups didnt work any more
i was thinking to spend some time trying to port twrp because extracting the kernel and the ramdisk can do in in a few minutes
but isnt there allready a twrp rec availible ?
i think lewa recovery is twrp i should give it a try 

btw it can be i pasted the wrong url but it was just a quick search i had an page from someone with 4 different methods 3 button way 4 button ect


----------



## JDStar (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, finally someone (Dai Wenkai) started doing JB.... but now there are too many bugs to use



> Newman N1 4.1.2! ! !
> 1 Brushing 4.1 can not brush back to 4.0
> 2 Bluetooth can not be used, sometimes interrupted call, can not receive multimedia messages (sent) Portable WLAN hotspot is unavailable
> 3 into setting see JB beans, sometimes into direct FC.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Cni (Feb 7, 2013)

JDStar said:


> Well, finally someone (Dai Wenkai) started doing JB.... but now there are too many bugs to use

Click to collapse



Link?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## JDStar (Feb 7, 2013)

Cni said:


> Link?

Click to collapse



In source:angel: Newman forum http://bbs.newman.mobi/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=123172&extra=page%3D1%26filter%3Dtypeid%26typeid%3D77%26typeid%3D77


----------



## 3o3ulka76 (Feb 8, 2013)

There's a way to remove in the first screen search with Google and clear message no sim card detected(slot2)?


----------



## feuer-2003 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello,

To have all the big problems with the Newman Rom´s, take the Lewa LeWa_ROM_NEWMAN_N1_13.02.05.

The biggest problems are so gone.

-Battery running time very well.
-No crashes.
-Apps all kompatiebel.
-No-reboots, etc.

On the whole very good lately.


----------



## Broederbal (Feb 9, 2013)

*stock recovery*



bigrammy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have tried to read the entire thread but I am now very confused 135 pages
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




i didnt found any more replys from you anymore like i said isnt necessery to use the stock recovery..
but correct me if im wrong btw:
here ya go  4shared.com/file/vn2_vnKJ/recovery-N1.html
somewhere on my hd ive got another one ported from my phone, but i guess this will do the job
just pasted it from the stock firmware, i post it here, because.. maybe someelse want to save their stock stock firmware ?
source: the forum: china-iphone.ru
or just past "N1V1.0.9" in google 
 i dont know if i may post links to other forums ?


----------



## Broederbal (Feb 9, 2013)

*4.1*



JDStar said:


> Well, finally someone (Dai Wenkai) started doing JB.... but now there are too many bugs to use

Click to collapse



i hope they ported a rom with different languages 
for example lets hope it allready had english intergraded, ifnot then it would be a gamble if they will add it, dont you think ?


----------



## JDStar (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't know but english in chineese rom is in 95% ROM's - maybe in 4.1.2 too.
If ROM will be working I'm add translation to another languages.


----------



## seafish88 (Feb 9, 2013)

*unwanted power off*

My newman is having a problem since one month. It powers off unexpectedly. I think it is not a ROM related problem because I have changed from the latest version of 1.0.9 to Lewa 02.05 and it is still doing it. 
For example the battery indicator shows 40 percent, the phone powers off and when I turn it on it shows 1 percent but actually the battery is not empty and after reboot it is 10 percent.
Can someone help me? Is it the battery or something else.


----------



## back37 (Feb 9, 2013)

bigrammy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have tried to read the entire thread but I am now very confused 135 pages
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I port it a long time ago  You need only read reply number 1315: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37138065#post37138065
Download recovery and flash it...


----------



## jonnydobbs (Feb 9, 2013)

*Newman N1  -Switching itself off*

Hey all.

Does anyone have this problem. The phone tends to switch itself off every now and again. Although it does this, it doesnt make the shutdown sound that normally comes on when its shutdown properly?

Also. . . Another strange thing. . . Sometimes when this happens, when Ive switched it back on, the battery percentage usually massively decreases instantaneously.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## seafish88 (Feb 9, 2013)

jonnydobbs said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Does anyone have this problem. The phone tends to switch itself off every now and again. Although it does this, it doesnt make the shutdown sound that normally comes on when its shutdown properly?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So it is not only with my newman. Maybe someone knows how to fix it. 

Thanks


----------



## gerstavros (Feb 9, 2013)

is there any multilanguage rom for N1? Or does anybody have the etotalks rom, to make a copy with sp flash tool?


----------



## Evil_Mind (Feb 9, 2013)

seafish88 said:


> My Newman is having a problem since one month. It powers off unexpectedly. I think it is not a ROM related problem because I have changed from the latest version of 1.0.9 to Lewa 02.05 and it is still doing it.
> For example the battery indicator shows 40 percent, the phone powers off and when I turn it on it shows 1 percent but actually the battery is not empty and after reboot it is 10 percent.
> Can someone help me? Is it the battery or something else.

Click to collapse



Mine was starting to do this as well...
I was using the Russian ROM 1.3.4 from here:http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=809440#p809440

I switched because of this to LewaOS, and so far (2 days) no problem...


----------



## seafish88 (Feb 10, 2013)

Evil_Mind said:


> Mine was starting to do this as well...
> I was using the Russian ROM 1.3.4 from here:http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=809440#p809440
> 
> I switched because of this to LewaOS, and so far (2 days) no problem...

Click to collapse



I had also thought that with lewa rom it will be alright but it is still powering off onece or twice a day unexpectedly.


----------



## Evil_Mind (Feb 10, 2013)

seafish88 said:


> I had also thought that with lewa rom it will be alright but it is still powering off onece or twice a day unexpectedly.

Click to collapse




Could it be any kernel/recovey fault, or is it probably a hardware thing?


----------



## 9GAG (Feb 10, 2013)

wow i can has?


----------



## JDStar (Feb 10, 2013)

gerstavros said:


> is there any multilanguage rom for N1? Or does anybody have the etotalks rom, to make a copy with sp flash tool?

Click to collapse



Yes, LewaOS ROM is few Language http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2110146


----------



## gerstavros (Feb 10, 2013)

JDStar said:


> Yes, LewaOS ROM is few Language http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2110146

Click to collapse



yes i know it, but i need greek language..Does anybody have the etotalks rom to make a copy?


----------



## feuer-2003 (Feb 11, 2013)

jonnydobbs said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Does anyone have this problem. The phone tends to switch itself off every now and again. Although it does this, it doesnt make the shutdown sound that normally comes on when its shutdown properly?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hy your troubles go down with the battery and were repaired with the new LEWA update.

Here is the link:

http://bbs.lewaos.com/download.php

and for language: MoreLocale 2 from the app store.

Is great runs stable for days and no more problems.

So shall be like a mobile phone


----------



## torrenciak22 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have the same problem with phone switching itself off... I pulled out the battery, waited a few minutes and put it on again. It helped for a few days, but again, yesterday phone turned off 3 times in a row... My gf has the same phone and no problems. She has gommer v4 ROM. I have v6 deodexed. I wonder if it is a battery problem or something else. Please help if anyone knows something. Is it true that in Lewa OS there is no problem?


----------



## feuer-2003 (Feb 12, 2013)

torrenciak22 said:


> I have the same problem with phone switching itself off... I pulled out the battery, waited a few minutes and put it on again. It helped for a few days, but again, yesterday phone turned off 3 times in a row... My gf has the same phone and no problems. She has gommer v4 ROM. I have v6 deodexed. I wonder if it is a battery problem or something else. Please help if anyone knows something. Is it true that in Lewa OS there is no problem?

Click to collapse



Yes!!!


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## petr-ape (Feb 12, 2013)

*GPS failed! (-3)*

I found that GPS probably doesn't work.
I tried to test GPS by applications GPS test and GPS Status & Toolbar for 30min out of buildings, but device didn't found any satellite.
I used A-GPS and EPO, but with no success.

When I boot device to Factory Mode and I click at Item Test - GPS, it writes:
GPS initializing...
GPS failed! (-3)

I discussed it at forum in my country (Czech Republic) and I found, that three other people have the same problem. Probably some bad production series.

I bought the phone at shop EtoTalk and so I sent them email, but they still didn't answer. Chinese have celebrated chinese New Year, and so they have holiday.

Do you have some idea? It's hardware problem? Is there any possibility how can I repair it?

Thanks for help...


----------



## gerstavros (Feb 12, 2013)

petr-ape said:


> I found that GPS probably doesn't work.
> I tried to test GPS by applications GPS test and GPS Status & Toolbar for 30min out of buildings, but device didn't found any satellite.
> I used A-GPS and EPO, but with no success.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



which rom has problem with GPS?


----------



## petr-ape (Feb 12, 2013)

Before 5 minutes I recognized, that is realy ROM problem!!! Its great!!!
I had "preinstall" in my phone EtoTalk ROM - version [email protected]
When I flashed some older version which I found on internet - [email protected], GPS works fine.
I hope, that EtoTalk ([email protected]) repair it and share it to us. Because it was very big mistake...


----------



## Broederbal (Feb 12, 2013)

*GPS Problems ?*



gerstavros said:


> which rom has problem with GPS?

Click to collapse




People as for example you're downloading chinese roms, or whatever
Check this app: Android tweaker free to download from google play
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2127000
it says compitable with every rom.. easy to use
+ an simple gps fix
i really don't know if gps fixes work (en lewa rom, ive found the satalite inseconds, but did not tested it futher)
 but i really like the app
you can precisly, set your gps coordinants, to for example europe >> netherlands
and it creates a nice gps file for you  and more fixes

Root needed btw

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




petr-ape said:


> Before 5 minutes I recognized, that is realy ROM problem!!! Its great!!!
> I had "preinstall" in my phone EtoTalk ROM - version [email protected]
> When I flashed some older version which I found on internet - N1V1.[email protected], GPS works fine.
> I hope, that EtoTalk ([email protected]) repair it and share it to us. Because it was very big mistake...

Click to collapse



i dont know if im right ?
but, you orderd your phone by etotalk, i guess you paid for the custom package too
like the other language, so they know where they ship the phone too your country
im guessing, they configure the gps file for your country..
so... for example you flash 
N1V1.0.9 //  china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=22925&p=744600
you need too change the gps.conf file to the coordinates of your country 
correct me if im saying something stupid


----------



## Broederbal (Feb 12, 2013)

*Lewa*

I read some people had problems with lewa
i had too but it was a bit stupid.. most time i used titanium backup, and did a backup from userapps and system data
i think i updated lewa version with some older system apps, the rom begon behaveing wheird no incomming calls for example every incomming call i did get a message ringonce in intercept, maybe you can just try to make a new backup map  for example by system apps only save the few thing with the titanium backup logo, like accounts, country, language,time zone, and your messages btw you can also 
go to your phone book messages en export them to a file, only backup those file + all your user apps & data offcourse
then make a backup in CWM, and wipe data factory reset > wipe cache partition > advanced/wipe dalvik change
flash lewa rom again, and restore those files

I dont know if there are people still intrested in the original lewa, without the chinese recovery offcourse ?
ifso 4shared.com/zip/G5xgNq8x/Lewa_N1_05-02-13.html

the next update will be 22 febr


----------



## adpoy (Feb 13, 2013)

torrenciak22 said:


> I have the same problem with phone switching itself off... I pulled out the battery, waited a few minutes and put it on again. It helped for a few days, but again, yesterday phone turned off 3 times in a row... My gf has the same phone and no problems. She has gommer v4 ROM. I have v6 deodexed. I wonder if it is a battery problem or something else. Please help if anyone knows something. Is it true that in Lewa OS there is no problem?

Click to collapse



Same problem in my newman n1. I have the problem with the lewa and the gommers rom. The only change that I have made is that now I restore the apps  from titanium backup. I will try a new clean installation with the Lewa rom without restore the apps.


----------



## hairclub (Feb 13, 2013)

I tryed ODEX ROM.....it seems to be a good rom....no one problem


----------



## Evil_Mind (Feb 16, 2013)

2-3 days after the Lewa installation without restoring anything from previous ROMS (no titanium backup or recovery restore) , and it also started to shut down every now and then.

It seems that it might have something to do with inaccurate battery read, as almost every time i restart the phone i get  different battery percentage.

I guess I'll have to send it back to the seller if no solution will be found...


----------



## cabaninho (Feb 16, 2013)

*Its possible eliminating internal SD storage in Lewa rom?*

Hi

Its possible eliminating internal SD storage in Lewa rom? I try with "http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/75-repartition" but phone dont work more. Now im flashing lewa rom again.

Thanks


----------



## Evil_Mind (Feb 16, 2013)

> Hi
> 
> Its possible eliminating internal SD storage in Lewa rom? I try with "http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/75-repartition" but phone dont work more. Now im flashing lewa rom again.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Dalcielo (Feb 16, 2013)

*R: Newman N1*



cabaninho said:


> Hi
> 
> Its possible eliminating internal SD storage in Lewa rom? I try with "droidwebspace. com/index.php/roms/75-repartition" but phone dont work more. Now im flashing lewa rom again.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I'm interesting it too.


----------



## hairclub (Feb 17, 2013)

How to install LEWA ROM? I tryed through CWM,but it failed.....


----------



## Broederbal (Feb 17, 2013)

*only one big internal storage*



cabaninho said:


> Hi
> 
> Its possible eliminating internal SD storage in Lewa rom? I try with "http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/75-repartition" but phone dont work more. Now im flashing lewa rom again.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse




*yess it is, possible *

pretty easy actually download/open root explorer go to system/build.prop open it with file editor (idont know 4sure, but think it automaticly makes an backup) if you dont wanne take the risk, make one yourself
do a search, to: sdcard there are 2 strings. you only have change both to false,* if you want to use the updates from droidwebspace*!
there are easy to find scroll to the bottom at least if you didnt moddified you file allready scroll to the bottum somehere is a space between the context there youll find the first
#dual Sdcard
ro.sys.dualSD=true
#install app use external sdcard
persist.lewa.env.sdcardswap=true

After that restart your phone, dont forget to save the file first 
too see if your phone still functioning
step 2 is to make a backup in CWM
and follow Mr gommers1978 his intructions  and restore the backup with the edited build.prop
if you did every thing right you endup with one sdcard.. when you go to mmt/sdcard and mmt/sdcard2 is empty
and in system settings youve got the options install apps to system space and internal storage(your sdcard)

droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/75-repartition

Btw, 

(1) 
when you do an update to a newer version, do not just copy your modified build.prop just edit the newly installed
if you allready once did the first flashable zip "NewmanN1_intSD_2_Data.zip" just directly begin directly with the N1dc_No_SD_Patch.zip
to hide those 50mb created sd-card.
correct me if im wrong? at least that the way i do it 

(2)
 if you want to edit the file in windows for example. copy the build.prop and rename it to *.doc intstead of txt
the only thing i hate about it, is that the programs make all sorts off maps on your sdcard, i made allot invisible
and installed allot small apps to system space also.. nice when your using usb mass storage

*Hope this helps you out * 
if you like to modify, more i suggest programms like, Android tweaker and rom toolbox greetings

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------




Evil_Mind said:


> 2-3 days after the Lewa installation without restoring anything from previous ROMS (no titanium backup or recovery restore) , and it also started to shut down every now and then.
> 
> It seems that it might have something to do with inaccurate battery read, as almost every time i restart the phone i get  different battery percentage.
> 
> I guess I'll have to send it back to the seller if no solution will be found...

Click to collapse



Are guys sure you do a battery callibration after flashing a rom ?
it is hightly recommended, if you came from another rom 
in lewaos you can do it just by using the power app, a system app intergrated in lewa
click the left tab, at the bottom you find recallibrate battery.. charge you phone till 100%
and recallibrate, non lewa users just download battery callibration app from google store and give root access
i dont know never had any problems like some descripe

titanium backup: the only system files i backup and restore are the once like time language/messages/call logs
you see a icon from titanium near it.. but i dont know if its possible to use them from other roms ?


----------



## torrenciak22 (Feb 18, 2013)

I think I have a solution for phone switching itself off. Just put a little paper between the phone and a battery soe the battery is better fitted. 8 days and no problem now.


----------



## bigrammy (Feb 19, 2013)

*Problems Flashing LeWa ROM*

Hi,

I have the pre-installed etotalk rom on my phone.
I have ported TWRP recovery to the phone because etotalks CWM recovery did not work. 
TWRP seems to be working fine as I can mount all partitions, perform full backup's, explore files etc etc. :good: 
When I try to install the LeWa ROM from the sdcard I get the following.

assert failed: (getprop("ro.product.device") == "N1" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "N1" || 
       getprop("ro.product.device") == "n1_ics2" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "n1_ics2" || 
       getprop("ro.product.device") == "ztenj77_cu_ics" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "ztenj77_cu_ics");

E: Error in /sdcard/LeWa_Newman_N1_ROM.zip
(Status 7)
Error flashing zip '/sdcard/LeWa_Newman_N1_ROM
Updating partition details.....

I am unsure what the problem is I think I read some place about build.props edits or updater.script edits I just wondered if some one has had the same problem and solved it.

Here are the first few lines of the etotalk build.prop.

# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.sw.version=NEWMAN-CE-QB18D-N1V1.0.1
ro.sw.version.incremental=B08
ro.build.id=IMM76D
[email protected]
ro.build.version.incremental=eng.builder1.20120924.190623
ro.custom.build.version=20120924.190623
ro.build.version.sdk=15
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.0.4
ro.build.date=2012年 09月 24日 星期一 19:08:58 CST
ro.build.date.utc=1348484938
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=builder1
ro.build.host=ubuntu-desktop
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.product.model=N1
ro.product.brand=NEWMAN
ro.product.name=N1
ro.product.device=N1
ro.product.board=N1
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=NEWMAN
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=GB
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=N1
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=NEWMAN-user 4.0.4 IMM76D eng.builder1.20120924.190623 test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=NEWMAN/N1/N1:4.0.4/IMM76D/20120924.190623:user/test-keys
ro.build.flavor=
ro.build.characteristics=default
ro.custom.btname = 
# end build properties 

Here are the first few lines of the LeWa build.prop.

# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=IMM76I
ro.build.display.id=ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.3
ro.build.version.incremental=19
ro.custom.build.version=19
ro.build.version.sdk=15
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.0.4
ro.build.date=Thu Jan 31 04:00:40 CST 2013
ro.build.date.utc=1359576040
ro.build.type=eng
ro.build.user=lewa
ro.build.host=lewa-server
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.product.model=N1
ro.product.brand=NEWMAN
ro.product.name=n1_ics2
ro.product.device=n1_ics2
ro.product.board=n1_ics2
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=NEWMAN
ro.product.locale.language=zh
ro.product.locale.region=CN
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=n1_ics2
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=n1_ics2-eng 4.0.4 IMM76I 19 test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=NEWMAN/n1_ics2/n1_ics2:4.0.4/IMM76I/19:eng/test-keys
ro.build.flavor=
ro.build.characteristics=default
# end build properties

Here are the LeWa updater.script first few lines anyway.

 assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "N1" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "N1" || 
       getprop("ro.product.device") == "n1_ics2" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "n1_ics2" || 
       getprop("ro.product.device") == "ztenj77_cu_ics" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "ztenj77_cu_ics");
show_progress(0.500000, 0);
format("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p3", "0");
mount("ext4", "EMMC", "/dev/block/mmcblk0p3", "/system");
package_extract_dir("recovery", "/system");
delete("/data/nvram/APCFG/APRDCL/Audio_Vol_custom");
package_extract_dir("system", "/system");
symlink("Roboto-Bold.ttf", "/system/fonts/DroidSans-Bold.ttf");
symlink("Roboto-Regular.ttf", "/system/fonts/DroidSans.ttf");
symlink("aee_aed", "/system/bin/debuggerd");

Any Help would be great.
Thanks in advance. bigrammy


----------



## MioCZ (Feb 19, 2013)

Have someone already ported CWM 6.0.2.8 or not?

If not, here is my work.

Flash over SP Flash Tool or directly form Mobileuncle Tools, or repack to cwm zip format.


Special thanks to bgcngm ~  Bruno Martins


----------



## Broederbal (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice, thanks are there improvements ? 
ill flash it directly, i wanted to reply the previeus message because i collected a few too... did not port them!
i allready uploaded them a few hours ago but i wanted to test them first, so first made a backup from my sd in case
4shared.com/rar/CK_1DPgL/Recoverys-N1.html
from droidspace, russianphone and others
2311TWRP
CWM
Stock: the only thing is its possible its the one  downloaded from my firmware
and one called twrp full screen but did not test em mobile unle tools didnt found or reconise em
some one posted em few weeks back here
btw i also received my phone with an not working recovery damn, delivery time 3 days  the moment i unpackt em turnt it on
i dont know why but though starting clean so first thing i did.. factory reset **** the phone rebooted..and kept doing that
**** and im kind of a newby with android, this is my second i managed to kill the first in six weeks.. by flashing firmware 

...
so im not the only one.. id like to know if they ship all their phones with a defect recovery ? more people had this trouble ?
because i received em in october if they are still shipping the same firmware 8)
in case you want to flash something... you can use mtk droid tools to create the scatter loading
from your stock firmware in case you dont trust the course


----------



## kosmiko71 (Feb 20, 2013)

*..same problem..*



bigrammy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the pre-installed etotalk rom on my phone.
> I have ported TWRP recovery to the phone because etotalks CWM recovery did not work.
> ...

Click to collapse



Same problem for me...please JDStar give us some help..thanks


----------



## kosmiko71 (Feb 20, 2013)

*please help*



JDStar said:


> Yes, LewaOS ROM is few Language http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2110146

Click to collapse



When I try to install the LeWa ROM from the sdcard I get the following.

assert failed: (getprop("ro.product.device") == "N1" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "N1" || 
getprop("ro.product.device") == "n1_ics2" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "n1_ics2" || 
getprop("ro.product.device") == "ztenj77_cu_ics" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "ztenj77_cu_ics");

E: Error in /sdcard/LeWa_Newman_N1_ROM.zip
(Status 7)
Error flashing zip '/sdcard/LeWa_Newman_N1_ROM


help us please


----------



## JDStar (Feb 20, 2013)

Which version recovery you use??, if old please update - ROM file is ok, in many people this file flashing OK.
I'm using CWM 6.0.x


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## bigrammy (Feb 21, 2013)

*Solved !!!*



kosmiko71 said:


> When I try to install the LeWa ROM from the sdcard I get the following.
> 
> assert failed: (getprop("ro.product.device") == "N1" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "N1" ||
> getprop("ro.product.device") == "n1_ics2" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "n1_ics2" ||
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi kosmiko71,

Solved this problem thanks to @yuweng MTK65xx guru. 

Extract the updater.script from meta.inf folder in the Lewa update zip. path Meta.Inf/com/google/android/updater.script.
Once extracted use notepad+++ to edit it. Delete these first 3 lines of text. 
assert(getprop("ro.product.device") == "N1" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "N1" || 
getprop("ro.product.device") == "n1_ics2" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "n1_ics2" || 
getprop("ro.product.device") == "ztenj77_cu_ics" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "ztenj77_cu_ics");  

Save it back to the update zip. It will then flash ok. Again thanks to yuweng. :good:

Phone flashes ok but it gets stuck on the Lewa splash screen now "boot loop"  I am still trying to solve this problem  

Update: ROM booted ok after I did a number of wipe's, factory reset, cache, delvik cache, then flashed the rom and then did another delvik cache wipe before booting back to system


----------



## auto456 (Feb 22, 2013)

Is there someone who ports Ubuntu Touch for the Newman N1 or at least is it possible to port it?


----------



## Broederbal (Feb 22, 2013)

*lewa*

http://www.4shared.com/zip/oKxvWa3z/LeWa_Stable20213.html


Developer Edition:
Version number: LeWa_ROM_NEWMAN_N1_13.02.05
Package Size: 194.23MB
Date: February 5, 2013
Next update: March 1, 2013
Upgrade package.: 13.01.25 13.02.05.zip (19.54MB.) 
13.02.01 13.02.05.zip (15.52MB)
　　
Official whole package download Brush Wizard download
Stable version:
Version number: LeWa_ROM_NEWMAN_N1_13.02.20
Package Size: 186.08MB
Date: February 20, 2013
Next update: undetermined
Upgrade package: 　　

:good:


----------



## gerstavros (Feb 22, 2013)

auto456 said:


> Is there someone who ports Ubuntu Touch for the Newman N1 or at least is it possible to port it?

Click to collapse



impossible as there are no sources from mediatek


----------



## auto456 (Feb 22, 2013)

Which sources do you mean - The Kernel or the drivers or sth else?


----------



## gerstavros (Feb 22, 2013)

auto456 said:


> Which sources do you mean - The Kernel or the drivers or sth else?

Click to collapse



kernel and drivers


----------



## raby500 (Feb 22, 2013)

Broederbal said:


> http://www.4shared.com/zip/oKxvWa3z/LeWa_Stable20213.html
> 
> 
> Developer Edition:
> ...

Click to collapse



this is ICS or JB (4.0 or 4.1)


----------



## auto456 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thats Android 4.0.4 ICS


----------



## hairclub (Feb 22, 2013)

Anybody could report any test of LeWa_ROM_NEWMAN_N1_13.02.20
Thank you


----------



## Janitjoe (Feb 22, 2013)

*Newman n1*



gommers1978 said:


> Jazeker ik gebruik m nu ook volledig in t Nederlands.
> 
> Sure, i am also using it with full dutch language.

Click to collapse




gommers1978 ik probeer het via deze weg want ik weet niet waar ik die info kan krijgen in het nederlands.
Ik bezit een Newman N1 met android 4.04 en vraag me af hoe ik hem op android 4.1.2 kan krijgen en zijn die problemen met batterij dan ook opgelost want die is zeer snel leeg.

Alvast bedantk voor de info.

Janitjoe


----------



## MioCZ (Feb 22, 2013)

Latest CWMR 6.0.2.8 for Newman N1 as flashable cwm zip file.


----------



## wesolutka (Feb 23, 2013)

Jelly Bean rom for Newman is very fast, but camera doesn't work and GPS (GPS maybe only for me)
Maybe it's just a matter of time when we've got full working JB rom


----------



## cybertech (Feb 23, 2013)

Saw these two updates at lewaos bbs
LeWa_ROM_NEWMAN_N1_13.02.22 (stated as new)

LeWa_ROM_NEWMAN_N1_13.02.20 (stated as stable)

Have anyone tried the stable version? Read that lewos rom posted alots of bugs and
not so stable in the past, so never update so far.


----------



## auto456 (Feb 23, 2013)

wesolutka: Which Jelly Bean Rom?
With this thought you made me happy


----------



## wesolutka (Feb 23, 2013)

This is ported from ZTE V970 http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=295370&uk=640953152
and nicer is from Amoi http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=295310&uk=640953152

Both are multilanguage and in both camera doesn't work
Kernel is 3.4.0 and off course, we can still back to ICS


----------



## hairclub (Feb 24, 2013)

wesolutka said:


> This is ported from ZTE V970 http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=295370&uk=640953152
> and nicer is from Amoi http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=295310&uk=640953152
> 
> Both are multilanguage and in both camera doesn't work
> Kernel is 3.4.0 and off course, we can still back to ICS

Click to collapse



You tryed this 2 roms?
what is the better? Is JB both?
How to install on NewmaN n1?
Thanks


----------



## wesolutka (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, both is Jelly Bean with new kernel. Amoi is better-looking and smoother imho.
You can Install it like any other rom, from CWM recovery.


----------



## auto456 (Feb 24, 2013)

*AW: Newman N1*

I've just tried the Amoi-ported Rom, it was really fast, smooth and beautifull, but like you said, Camera doesnt work and I cant access the Play Store.
Did it worked at your Phone?

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wesolutka (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, I haven't any problems with google play. describe exactly your problem.


----------



## gerstavros (Feb 24, 2013)

wesolutka said:


> This is ported from ZTE V970 http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=295370&uk=640953152
> and nicer is from Amoi http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=295310&uk=640953152
> 
> Both are multilanguage and in both camera doesn't work
> Kernel is 3.4.0 and off course, we can still back to ICS

Click to collapse



find and copy the camera driver and files from stock rom in the other, camera will work


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## wesolutka (Feb 24, 2013)

Did you tried that?


----------



## auto456 (Feb 25, 2013)

*AW: Newman N1*

Ok I flashed it again and now PlayStore is working. 
I could try to change the files but I dont know when I have Time...

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tsurany (Feb 25, 2013)

Question time!

I currently have a personal Hi and business Vodafone simcard in my smartphone. Hi uses the KPN network and Vodafone has it's own network. So I have two different networks on the Newman N1. Now Vodafone has a nice offer for a personal subscription so I want to switch to Vodafone. Will that work? Two simcards from the same provider?


----------



## gerstavros (Feb 25, 2013)

Tsurany said:


> Question time!
> 
> I currently have a personal Hi and business Vodafone simcard in my smartphone. Hi uses the KPN network and Vodafone has it's own network. So I have two different networks on the Newman N1. Now Vodafone has a nice offer for a personal subscription so I want to switch to Vodafone. Will that work? Two simcards from the same provider?

Click to collapse



I think no, as the N1 has the same imei in the two slots, but try it



wesolutka said:


> Did you tried that?

Click to collapse



No ,as i don't have the phone, neither the roms. DIY and if you don't find the needed files, i 'll help you to make the rom


----------



## Tsurany (Feb 25, 2013)

Problem with trying is that if it doesn't work I'm stuck with it for a year


----------



## hairclub (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi wesolutka,if You can,why dont you try to change camera drivers ?
So we can port JB on Newman 
Thank You


----------



## netforce007 (Feb 25, 2013)

Tsurany said:


> Question time!
> 
> I currently have a personal Hi and business Vodafone simcard in my smartphone. Hi uses the KPN network and Vodafone has it's own network. So I have two different networks on the Newman N1. Now Vodafone has a nice offer for a personal subscription so I want to switch to Vodafone. Will that work? Two simcards from the same provider?

Click to collapse



it should not be a problem, as each SIM slot uses their own IMEI - I have same provider for my private and business SIM and it works without problems for months.


----------



## bigrammy (Feb 25, 2013)

wesolutka said:


> This is ported from ZTE V970 http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=295370&uk=640953152
> and nicer is from Amoi http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=295310&uk=640953152
> 
> Both are multilanguage and in both camera doesn't work
> Kernel is 3.4.0 and off course, we can still back to ICS

Click to collapse



Very interesting :victory: Let us know if you get the camera and gps working  :good:

Thanks again. bigrammy.


----------



## hairclub (Feb 25, 2013)

How to remove sound when  tel switch on/off


----------



## auto456 (Feb 25, 2013)

Go to System/media and delete the 2 Sounds
Maybe you need a Root File Explorer


Does anybody know where I can find the Camera Driver in the ROM?


----------



## lingfude (Feb 25, 2013)

auto456 said:


> Does anybody know where I can find the Camera Driver in the ROM?

Click to collapse



Search in
/system/lib/libcamera[...].so

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## weimerd (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't try to use stock rom camera drivers. It's all from ICS but we need drivers for JB. Most probably after copying your device will not start anymore. Of course you'll still be able to step into CWM


----------



## bigrammy (Feb 26, 2013)

auto456 said:


> Go to System/media and delete the 2 Sounds
> Maybe you need a Root File Explorer
> 
> 
> Does anybody know where I can find the Camera Driver in the ROM?

Click to collapse



I will try to fix the camera but I must first get the phone off my wife  who is reluctent to part with it so I can play with it :laugh: But for anyone who wants to have a go at fixing the camera IMPORTANT please see this thread first http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2123239 @yuweng and @angel.grin have covered this just recently and yuweng is tops on mtk devices :angel: 

I cannot be sure it will work on JB it's worth a shot. :good:

PS If it's helped hit there "Thanks" buttons too.


----------



## weimerd (Feb 26, 2013)

bigrammy said:


> I will try to fix the camera but I must first get the phone off my wife  who is reluctent to part with it so I can play with it :laugh: But for anyone who wants to have a go at fixing the camera IMPORTANT please see this thread first http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2123239 @yuweng and @angel.grin have covered this just recently and yuweng is tops on mtk devices :angel:
> 
> I cannot be sure it will work on JB it's worth a shot. :good:
> 
> PS If it's helped hit there "Thanks" buttons too.

Click to collapse



It's NOT working. We will need JB drivers for the camera. 
I just tried it to make sure. 

So to everybody: Don't try. If it would be so easy it would be already done in custom jb rom. We'll have to wait for some jb camera driver.


----------



## Broederbal (Feb 26, 2013)

i actually don't know if they are gonne make JB firmware.. look into the chinese forums, everone trys to fix the jbcamere if where lucky en someone succeed
where able to port roms up till 4.2 ?
i tryd...but its not that easy i guess  those ported firmwares where uploaded
allready 2 weeks ago...
i guess its better to open an new threat about porting the camera
for help

btw you can still recreate the zip, and add the camera.apk from ics
in the zte is no camera.apk atached..
but still its gonne have to work with the jb cam otherwise we cant port, others


----------



## weimerd (Feb 26, 2013)

Broederbal said:


> i actually don't know if they are gonne make JB firmware.. look into the chinese forums, everone trys to fix the jbcamere if where lucky en someone succeed
> where able to port roms up till 4.2 ?
> i tryd...but its not that easy i guess  those ported firmwares where uploaded
> allready 2 weeks ago...
> ...

Click to collapse



my friend: your words are somehow hidden to me 

We have to wait for JB drivers for the camera hardware. If the manufactor of the mobile is not willing to at least help a bit the port to 4.1 will not work. The main problem is that the hardware is unknown so you cannot use a driver from another 4.1
Most manufactors do not reveal which hardware they use. Some are revealing but are cheating in information so you also cannot trust in that. The camera won't be so exotic but unless somebody is trying all different drivers to find one matching we have to wait for the manufactor.


----------



## xvrfr (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi *ALL*
I`ve just contacted Ubuntu IRC chat to ask about a port for Newman N1(Freelander i10):
<xaver_> hi all, can somebody tell me if MTK SoC powered chineese phones could get Ubuntu-Touch?
<xaver_> like Freelander i10, Jiayu G3 or Lenovo devices
<ogra_> xaver_, if they can run CM 10.1 they should work
<xaver_> hmmm, no CM 10.1 for it yet
<ogra_> h++ps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<xaver_> it has 1GB RAM, 4GB eMMC, but as far as I understand it needs MTK + kernel sources for device?
<ogra_> well, it needs a port to CM 10.1 first
<ogra_> which indeed includes kernel sources
<xaver_> and a port needs kernel sources again?)))
<xaver_> no surces are available
<ogra_> thats a GPL violation
<xaver_> only stock compiled kernel and some pieces of kernel sources from a relative model
<ogra_> if there are really no sources at all anywheer, you should mail gpl-violations.org
<Namidairo> you ask them first
<ogra_> yeah, ask first, true
<Namidairo> if they ask you $30 for a cd...
<Namidairo> name and shame
<xaver_> but whom? MTK is SoC manufacturer
<xaver_> and I got a product based on it
<Namidairo> xaver_: whats the brand of your phone
<xaver_> Freelander i10 and its OEM version of Newman N1
<ogra_> xaver_, well, first mail the vendor of the phone, if they dont react try the SoC manufacturer, if they dont react either, report the violation
<Namidairo> if you're lucky the kernel for the other one might work.
<Namidairo> doubtful though
<xaver_> so, im not i think))) When I tried to use that I saw neither Bluetoth nor WiFi nor Touchscreen were working)
<Stskeeps> MTK's famously known for 'closed source' kernels
<Namidairo> i think gpl-violations are occupied atm
<Stskeeps> og china ..
<ogra_> oh
<Stskeeps> er, ogra_: china.. wild west, etc
<ogra_> yeah
<Namidairo> with some ego-lad who makes galaxy s3 kernels
<Stskeeps> ogra_: i've seen MTK devices in shops here in poland/europe though
<Stskeeps> but it isn't likely to yield much source if it was just bought from some chinese ODM
<ogra_> yeah, all in all sueing chinese manufaturers might be moot

Maybe someone knows how to contact Freelander Support, Newman Support or MTK support?  :angel:
I`m ready to pay some $ to get sources


----------



## bigrammy (Feb 27, 2013)

*email newsmyglobal*

Hi,

I have sent Newman Newsmy a email [email protected]  maybe everyone should send them a email & maybe just maybe they will get the message :laugh:



> I have purchased the Newman N1 and there is no technical support for this phone outside of China.
> Please would you help all those outside of China by supplying ROM updates, software fixes and GPL source codes.
> People are getting angry with the lack of technical support and this will reflect in your sales figures why should someone buy the N2 when they cannot get support for the N1 People will just stop buying your devices and move to manufactures that actively support there devices such as zte and even zopo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## gerstavros (Feb 27, 2013)

xvrfr said:


> Maybe someone knows how to contact Freelander Support, Newman Support or MTK support?  :angel:
> I`m ready to pay some $ to get sources

Click to collapse



The phone is from Newsmy, and the SOC from Mediatek. Mediatek has released the sources for MTK6577/6575 chipsets already


----------



## bigrammy (Feb 27, 2013)

gerstavros said:


> The phone is from Newsmy, and the SOC from Mediatek. Mediatek has released the sources for MTK6577/6575 chipsets already

Click to collapse



Hi gerstavros,

So what's needed to get the camera & gps to work with the JB ROM's  correct me if I am wrong as I am no expert but are the drivers in the uboot.img and if so can someone not just copy the drivers from the stock ICS uboot.img to the JB uboot.img I think other things may have to be edited too such as boot.img and even the build.props  

Do we need something specific from Newman or mediatek to get the JB ROM to work 100%


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## lingfude (Feb 27, 2013)

*MT6577 Android ICS source code*

Alcatel release Android ICS source code for their TCL S600 (based on MT6577).

Download here.


----------



## Tsurany (Feb 27, 2013)

netforce007 said:


> it should not be a problem, as each SIM slot uses their own IMEI - I have same provider for my private and business SIM and it works without problems for months.

Click to collapse



Thnx!


----------



## gerstavros (Feb 27, 2013)

bigrammy said:


> Hi gerstavros,
> 
> So what's needed to get the camera & gps to work with the JB ROM's  correct me if I am wrong as I am no expert but are the drivers in the uboot.img and if so can someone not just copy the drivers from the stock ICS uboot.img to the JB uboot.img I think other things may have to be edited too such as boot.img and even the build.props
> 
> Do we need something specific from Newman or mediatek to get the JB ROM to work 100%

Click to collapse



As i understood, everything works fine except cameras. I asked Newsmy for the camera type, and if possible the right jelly bean driver. Hope i ll have a good answer.


lingfude said:


> Alcatel release Android ICS source code for their TCL S600 (based on MT6577).
> 
> Download here.

Click to collapse



We need jelly bean, not ics.


----------



## hairclub (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes,We all need JB on Newman.....we already have ICS


----------



## auto456 (Mar 1, 2013)

*AW: Newman N1*

Did anyone tried if GPS is working?

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lingfude (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe someone can be able to port LeWa_ROM_JIAYU_G3_JB_13.03.01 to our Newman N1.


----------



## wesolutka (Mar 1, 2013)

auto456 said:


> Did anyone tried if GPS is working?
> 
> Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



On zte version gps works fine for me, but rom isn't smooth like amoi version


----------



## hairclub (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jonnydobbs (Mar 1, 2013)

Evil_Mind said:


> 2-3 days after the Lewa installation without restoring anything from previous ROMS (no titanium backup or recovery restore) , and it also started to shut down every now and then.
> 
> It seems that it might have something to do with inaccurate battery read, as almost every time i restart the phone i get  different battery percentage.
> 
> I guess I'll have to send it back to the seller if no solution will be found...

Click to collapse




Any luck with this after? Mine is doing the exact same thing.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow. Never imagined a post I created would become so popular O.O


----------



## MioCZ (Mar 2, 2013)

Tsurany said:


> Thnx!

Click to collapse




Or simply change IMEI for SIM slot 2 over Mobileuncel Tools to be absolutely sure .-) I use this way.


Or if you are worry about eavesdropping, you can change both IMEIs twice per day.


----------



## hairclub (Mar 3, 2013)

*question*

Hi all, I want to change keyboard on ODEX ROM and try new keyboard 4.2(JB) is it possible?
what I have to do?


----------



## Georgie l (Mar 3, 2013)

*Lost, trying to find Imei*

Lost my Newman N1 on a night out, wanting to temporarily brick it remotely through my provider but they require IMEI number and I can't for the life of me find it in the packaging (not helped by the manuals of course all being in chinese.)


----------



## gerstavros (Mar 3, 2013)

Georgie l said:


> Lost my Newman N1 on a night out, wanting to temporarily brick it remotely through my provider but they require IMEI number and I can't for the life of me find it in the packaging (not helped by the manuals of course all being in chinese.)

Click to collapse



You should have keeped the labels and stickers from the package, with the imeis..


----------



## MioCZ (Mar 3, 2013)

IMEIs are in logs in CWM backups.

Provider will block your SIM by its IMSI, block android phone (Mainly MTK based) by IMEI which can by simply changed is nonsense, but if someone use it, it is a small chance to trace it.

So try it and wish you good luck.


----------



## Georgie l (Mar 3, 2013)

gerstavros said:


> You should have keeped the labels and stickers from the package, with the imeis..

Click to collapse



Is that in the packaging from all suppliers? I thought I still had all the packing, but I guess I left some of it.

oh in fact, it turns out I'm blind, spotted it in plain sight on the box.

oh and thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## Evil_Mind (Mar 3, 2013)

Georgie l said:


> Lost my Newman N1 on a night out, wanting to temporarily brick it remotely through my provider but they require IMEI number and I can't for the life of me find it in the packaging (not helped by the manuals of course all being in chinese.)

Click to collapse



Use Plan B!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lookout.labs.planb&hl=en


----------



## GiZMoSK (Mar 4, 2013)

NOTE: Plan B only works with 2.0 - 2.3 versions of Android


----------



## Tsurany (Mar 4, 2013)

MioCZ said:


> Or simply change IMEI for SIM slot 2 over Mobileuncel Tools to be absolutely sure .-) I use this way.
> 
> 
> Or if you are worry about eavesdropping, you can change both IMEIs twice per day.

Click to collapse



How would I do that? I have Mobileuncle Tools installed but see no edit options.


----------



## lingfude (Mar 4, 2013)

Tsurany said:


> How would I do that? I have Mobileuncle Tools installed but see no edit options.

Click to collapse



Try follow this instructions.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## eminemskc (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello Master
i have problem with my newman n1 , i buy this 1 weeks old.
Now have serious problem loud speaker not work, i not possibile listen songs .
loud speaker is dead, :silly:

You possibile indicate me exist speaker compatibility from other brand nokia,samsung or other phone?, i want replace this loud speaker and not want resend phone in china for repair shipping cost is more expensive.

And seller not want send me a replace spares speaker 

I hope you possibile indicate me a speaker compatibility i possibile buy for replace my dead

sorry for my bad english i hope you understand my write

Thanks


----------



## weimerd (Mar 5, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Maybe someone can be able to port LeWa_ROM_JIAYU_G3_JB_13.03.01 to our Newman N1.

Click to collapse



Porting is no problem BUT we need a valid camera driver for N1 as the G3 driver is not working in N1. I tested the driver already. Seems we have to wait for newman and hope they will help us here...


----------



## Tsurany (Mar 5, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Try follow this instructions.

Click to collapse



Thnx, will try that!


----------



## gerstavros (Mar 5, 2013)

eminemskc said:


> Hello Master
> i have problem with my newman n1 , i buy this 1 weeks old.
> Now have serious problem loud speaker not work, i not possibile listen songs .
> loud speaker is dead, :silly:
> ...

Click to collapse



man, first reflash the phone, it could be a software problem! then, if it's sure a hardware failure, you can try any speaker from other phone


----------



## eminemskc (Mar 5, 2013)

Problem is hardware i need replace the loud speaker i  need indicate me exist speaker compatibility from other brand nokia,samsung or other phone?,


----------



## gerstavros (Mar 5, 2013)

eminemskc said:


> Problem is hardware i need replace the loud speaker i  need indicate me exist speaker compatibility from other brand nokia,samsung or other phone?,

Click to collapse



all the speakers from mobile phones would be the same


----------



## adibadro (Mar 6, 2013)

Not all speakers are the same. The shape is always different, othewise you could swap parts like crazy! Did you try doing a search on ebay?
If you can't find anything i can help you with an original speaker. PM for details

Sent from my CW-V10-QUAD using xda app-developers app


----------



## augustouser (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi, I have two questions:

- Wifi works in b/g/n or just b/g?

- N1 don't run avi videos?

Tks


----------



## wesolutka (Mar 6, 2013)

WiFi works in N-standard, and avi works fine


----------



## Abhkamath (Mar 6, 2013)

*themes*

I rooted my n1 3 days ago . Using gommers ROM update6 . I would like to thank gommer for helping us out  but i am unable to install themes via rom toolbox . The theme supposedly 'installs' and on rebooting, no changes. Can someone help ? I am really looking forward to install new themes


----------



## augustouser (Mar 6, 2013)

wesolutka said:


> WiFi works in N-standard, and avi works fine

Click to collapse




Thank you! 

In another forum, a guy said that and I was in doubt.

In fact, official site shows b/g only. I don't know why...


----------



## Abhkamath (Mar 7, 2013)

Can somebody help with the themes ?


----------



## Abhkamath (Mar 7, 2013)

JB for N1 ?!  yaaay!
has the camera been fixed yet ? I can't wait to flash it


----------



## weimerd (Mar 7, 2013)

Abhkamath said:


> JB for N1 ?!  yaaay!
> has the camera been fixed yet ? I can't wait to flash it

Click to collapse



no camera fix yet. Still waiting and researching.


----------



## eminemskc (Mar 8, 2013)

i have problem with my newman n1 , i buy this 1 weeks old.
Now have serious problem loud speaker not work, i not possibile listen songs .
loud speaker is dead, 

You possibile indicate me exist speaker compatibility from other brand nokia,samsung or other phone?, i want replace this loud speaker and not want resend phone in china for repair shipping cost is more expensive.

And seller not want send me a replace spares speaker 

I hope you possibile indicate me a speaker compatibility i possibile buy for replace my dead

This is a speaker i need or compatibility work same







sorry for my bad english i hope you understand my write

Thanks


----------



## auto456 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey Guys,
I dropped my Newman N1 from about 1 meter and now it dont starts.
if I charge it i can see that the Display works fine and i think the Power on Button is broken. 
Is there any way to start the phone without the Power on Button?


----------



## P1azer (Mar 10, 2013)

You have broken FLEX cable, probably.

Tapatalk & Newman N1


----------



## adibadro (Mar 12, 2013)

I have an original, working speaker from a newman i bricked. Pm for how to get it. Since i don't need it.

Sent from my CW-V10-QUAD using xda app-developers app


----------



## jastonas (Mar 12, 2013)

Can anyone point to the most stable rom I could use for my Newman N1?
I currently have deodexed ROM with the latest fixes to Gomers ROM v6 by lingfude but my GPS doesn't work even after trying all fixes out there.


----------



## Cni (Mar 12, 2013)

jastonas said:


> Can anyone point to the most stable rom I could use for my Newman N1?
> I currently have deodexed rom with the latest fixes to Gomers ROM v6 by lingfude but my GPS doesn't work even after trying all fixes out there.

Click to collapse



i have a russian rom that has post many pages ago. I dosen't have any problem, for me its the most stable version and all works correctly, the lewa os reboots all time in my phone.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## jastonas (Mar 12, 2013)

Cni said:


> i have a russian rom that has post many pages ago. I dosen't have any problem, for me its the most stable version and all works correctly, the lewa os reboots all time in my phone.

Click to collapse



I found this and this.


----------



## Cni (Mar 12, 2013)

jastonas said:


> I found this and this.

Click to collapse



FullRusReborn


----------



## jastonas (Mar 12, 2013)

Cni said:


> FullRusReborn

Click to collapse



Any special instructions for this rom? Just flash through CWM and all is ok?


----------



## Cni (Mar 12, 2013)

jastonas said:


> Any special instructions for this rom? Just flash through CWM and all is ok?

Click to collapse



Only do all wipes like all roms and flash it


----------



## Dalcielo (Mar 12, 2013)

jastonas said:


> I found this and this.

Click to collapse



This rom are multilingual? Thanks..


----------



## Cni (Mar 12, 2013)

Dalcielo said:


> This rom are multilingual? Thanks..

Click to collapse



English and russian


----------



## lingfude (Mar 12, 2013)

jastonas said:


> Can anyone point to the most stable rom I could use for my Newman N1?
> I currently have deodexed ROM with the latest fixes to Gomers ROM v6 by lingfude but my GPS doesn't work even after trying all fixes out there.

Click to collapse



I use this ROM (odex version) and have absolutely no problem with my N1 including GPS fix (I dont use A-GPS).
Try test the GPS with GPS Test or GPS Status.


----------



## jastonas (Mar 12, 2013)

lingfude said:


> I use this ROM (odex version) and have absolutely no problem with my N1 including GPS fix (I dont use A-GPS).
> Try test the GPS with GPS Test or GPS Status.

Click to collapse



I tried both. I tried enabling agps and any other related gps options, nothing seems to work!


----------



## IcedFlame (Mar 12, 2013)

Stock Freelander i10 rom, screenshot during driving 

Sent from my N1 using pirated Tapatalk


----------



## lingfude (Mar 12, 2013)

jastonas said:


> I tried both. I tried enabling agps and any other related gps options, nothing seems to work!

Click to collapse



Try this Clear GPS cache.


----------



## bigrammy (Mar 12, 2013)

*New APK from dev michfood*

Hi all

@michfood as released this Governor Switch apk for our mtk6577 phones here it may help with better power management and performance so give him a thanks and leave the guy a comment. :good:

We really need to support these guys or they will just stop developing for us all so if you have not already done so hop over here Operation RMD MTK65xx and show your support and appreciation :good: :good: :highfive:


----------



## jastonas (Mar 12, 2013)

I installed FullRusReborn 1.3.5....

Still no gps!!

Agps enabled..

Gps status downloaded data and stays at 0/8 even after many minutes of trying to get a lock.

Maybe my newman lacks a GPS receiver??m

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## weimerd (Mar 13, 2013)

All ten (10) units of N1 are working here without problems. GPS fix is really fast. If yours is not working properly send it back and wait for replacement. Maybe ask them to upgrade to the new N1s directly 
! The first GPS fix in lifetime of the Rom can take a while (like 15 minutes at free sight to satellites) ! I suggest to clear all caches incl. Dalvik cache, reboot and wait for gps fix. If after 15 minutes there is still no gps fix send the unit back to seller.

This problem is not specific to N1, N1 is quite good with gps.


----------



## lingfude (Mar 13, 2013)

jastonas said:


> I installed FullRusReborn 1.3.5....
> 
> Still no gps!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The GPS works with the original ROM?


----------



## jastonas (Mar 13, 2013)

lingfude said:


> The GPS works with the original ROM?

Click to collapse



I rooted and installed custom rom right away so I can't know...


----------



## hairclub (Mar 13, 2013)

Any news about JB?


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Mar 13, 2013)

hairclub said:


> Any news about JB?

Click to collapse



Forget JB for N1. They still struggling with JB on the N2. They will not put any cash or efforts into the N1 no more unless they will release the source to external developers, and it's more likely that I'll go to the moon and have a nice crap and come back, than seeing that happen. 

Sent from my S1 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## weimerd (Mar 14, 2013)

KURT.Beadles said:


> Forget JB for N1. They still struggling with JB on the N2. They will not put any cash or efforts into the N1 no more unless they will release the source to external developers, and it's more likely that I'll go to the moon and have a nice crap and come back, than seeing that happen.
> 
> Sent from my S1 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Don't forget JB for N1 ! There is only the camera driver missing. It seems there is one driver out for testing in closed beta. Final version should come out end of March. The development will be integrated in lewaOS. So most probably lewaOS will update its ROM for N1 with update to JB first. :good:


----------



## Abhkamath (Mar 14, 2013)

asphalt 7 lags in JB .  back to gommers. Any solution for the lag ?


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Mar 14, 2013)

weimerd said:


> Don't forget JB for N1 ! There is only the camera driver missing. It seems there is one driver out for testing in closed beta. Final version should come out end of March. The development will be integrated in lewaOS. So most probably lewaOS will update its ROM for N1 with update to JB first. :good:

Click to collapse



We're talking about different things here. Lewa developers have not and will not receive any developer tools from Newman. So it's only a question of how much the Lewa developer team will make JB workable for N1. Well don't hold your breathe. The only thing pretty much working good is gommers ROM.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## JDStar (Mar 14, 2013)

LewaTeam make a full working rom Lewa 4.1 JB for ZTEV970 - this is a similar phone to NewmanN1 - work is still in progress.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Mar 15, 2013)

Well let's hope so, and with fewer bugs which I always so far experienced with custom ROM's. 

Sent from my S1 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MioCZ (Mar 18, 2013)

This is problem is with all custom roms, every deleveloper force everything to latest version, and no one finish a fix all bugs in one version, so all custom roms are test only, no daily use. Or daily use with known bugs, but it is not optimal. I have tried donate developers and ask them to fix known bugs before merge new versions and code, but no results.


----------



## rsriram22 (Mar 19, 2013)

*JB on freelander i10s*

i am waiting for lewa or otherwise to release a decent build for my i10s - basically i need gps for work foremost..


----------



## rsriram22 (Mar 19, 2013)

IcedFlame said:


> Stock Freelander i10 rom, screenshot during driving
> 
> Sent from my N1 using pirated Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How long did it take for you to get the GPS to fix? Its taking forever for me on my i10s (stock freelander ROM - v1.0.2)...Did you apply any patches for GPS to work? I must add that I have disabled a-gps etc since I do not want to use any data based positioning assistance. i used GPS test app from play store and it sits there forever. tried clearing cache in it, yet no use..

thanks


----------



## augustouser (Mar 19, 2013)

What about N1s, did you hear that?


----------



## Abhkamath (Mar 20, 2013)

Is there a way to port T mobile theme chooser in Gommer's ROM ? I want to try those themes


----------



## lingfude (Mar 20, 2013)

*Mediatek GPL Source Code for MT6577*

Hi all,
I think I have good news for everyone.
Here you can download the Souce Code for Mediatek MT6577, just don't know if is ICS or JB.
Is anyone able see what version is?


----------



## ywhong82 (Mar 22, 2013)

A guy call DeXian from Newman's Official forum was release a JB4.1 Rom with camera working. But the compass, accelerometer and LED notification is still not working.  I have already tried it, quite stable and smooth, so far so good. Well, the compass and the accelerometer is useless for me so i don't mind, no LED notification and i still acceptable. 

Below is the download link:-
pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=351363&uk=2148160561


----------



## aguinaldosoares (Mar 22, 2013)

*ROM ZTE V970 installed Newman N1*

I used a ROM on a ZTE V970 Newman N1, everything is working perfect, just missing the camera.

Is there any way to get the kernel from a ROM Newman N1 and put in ROM ZTE to operate the camera? If someone has a tutorial for this please send me.

ROM used: V970 Android 4.0.4 V3.1MOD 
Phone: Newman N1


----------



## bigrammy (Mar 22, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Hi all,
> I think I have good news for everyone.
> Here you can download the Souce Code for Mediatek MT6577, just don't know if is ICS or JB.
> Is anyone able see what version is?

Click to collapse



Very Interesting there maybe some hope after all :fingers-crossed: Looking at the spec and photo's I just noticed it has 3 soft keys not 4 like the Newman N1 although very very similar.

Their current ROM is still v 4.0.4 although it's a European configured ROM so it may work better in Europe than the Chinese ROMS with things like the GPS :fingers-crossed: here is the web site in English English Version They also plan OTA updates   

I am unsure what languages are supported by the ROM Spanish seems to be the default but the user manual is in Spanish, Portuguese and English.

Here is a excerpt from the build.props file. 



build.prop said:


> ro.product.name=bq_Aquaris
> ro.product.device=bq_Aquaris
> ro.product.board=bq_Aquaris
> ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## aguinaldosoares (Mar 22, 2013)

*ROM Newman N1 pt-BR*

Hello,

I wonder if anyone has a ROM Newman N1 with language support PT-BR (Brazil). If you know pass me the -link-

Thanks,


----------



## alightedme (Mar 22, 2013)

MioCZ said:


> This is problem is with all custom roms, every deleveloper force everything to latest version, and no one finish a fix all bugs in one version, so all custom roms are test only, no daily use. Or daily use with known bugs, but it is not optimal. I have tried donate developers and ask them to fix known bugs before merge new versions and code, but no results.

Click to collapse



What are great way to put the frustration! I like your thought. I share the same frustration with you 

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------




rsriram22 said:


> How long did it take for you to get the GPS to fix? Its taking forever for me on my i10s (stock freelander ROM - v1.0.2)...Did you apply any patches for GPS to work? I must add that I have disabled a-gps etc since I do not want to use any data based positioning assistance. i used GPS test app from play store and it sits there forever. tried clearing cache in it, yet no use..
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Try instruction for configuring gps in my signature link.

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------




jastonas said:


> I installed FullRusReborn 1.3.5....
> 
> Still no gps!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, it's not possible. It is all about clearing GPS cache and restarting few times.


----------



## lingfude (Mar 22, 2013)

aguinaldosoares said:


> I used a ROM on a ZTE V970 Newman N1, everything is working perfect, just missing the camera.
> 
> Is there any way to get the kernel from a ROM Newman N1 and put in ROM ZTE to operate the camera? If someone has a tutorial for this please send me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try port only the camera driver from N1 Rom to V970 Rom.

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




aguinaldosoares said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wonder if anyone has a ROM Newman N1 with language support PT-BR (Brazil). If you know pass me the -link-
> 
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



Try this Rom https://drive.google.com/uc?id=0BzUaeWGwZs8rYkdLQW9XNjQ4UUE&export=download.

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aguinaldosoares (Mar 23, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Try port only the camera driver from N1 Rom to V970 Rom.
> 
> Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I put the driver in the camera ROM ZTE?


----------



## Abhkamath (Mar 24, 2013)

Dexian's ROM is stable. LED notifications don't work. No other problems so far  :good:


----------



## bigrammy (Mar 24, 2013)

Abhkamath said:


> Dexian's ROM is stable. LED notifications don't work. No other problems so far  :good:

Click to collapse



Are the Compass and the accelerometer working  for you


----------



## wesolutka (Mar 24, 2013)

bigrammy said:


> Are the Compass and the accelerometer working  for you

Click to collapse



accelerometer is working fine, compass not.


----------



## luxor37 (Mar 24, 2013)

Abhkamath said:


> Dexian's ROM is stable. LED notifications don't work. No other problems so far  :good:

Click to collapse



HI is  Dexian's Rom 4.1.1 multilang?if not what is the language?Chinese?tnx


----------



## wesolutka (Mar 24, 2013)

luxor37 said:


> HI is  Dexian's Rom 4.1.1 multilang?if not what is the language?Chinese?tnx

Click to collapse



Yes, multilanguage
Bahasa, Cestina, Deutsch, English, Espanol, Francais, Italiano, Magyar, Nederlands, Portugues, Romana, Tagalog, Tieng Viet, Turkce, Russia, Arabic and Chinese.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## Cni (Mar 24, 2013)

ywhong82 said:


> A guy call DeXian from Newman's Official forum was release a JB4.1 Rom with camera working. But the compass, accelerometer and LED notification is still not working.  I have already tried it, quite stable and smooth, so far so good. Well, the compass and the accelerometer is useless for me so i don't mind, no LED notification and i still acceptable.
> 
> Below is the download link:-
> pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=351363&uk=2148160561

Click to collapse




Can you post the link of the threat?


----------



## luxor37 (Mar 24, 2013)

Cni said:


> Can you post the link of the threat?

Click to collapse



Is there another link to download it?its too slow


----------



## Loupák (Mar 24, 2013)

Is it possible to extract camera drivers from DeXian´s ROM and make a fully working JB for N1?


----------



## Abhkamath (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's another link to Dexian's ROM : 
http://files.china-iphone.ru/download.php?file=539NEWMAN N1_JB 4.1.1 by dexian.zip


----------



## Tsurany (Mar 25, 2013)

Cni said:


> Can you post the link of the threat?

Click to collapse



http://bbs.newman.mobi/thread-135232-1-1.html


----------



## kuts (Mar 25, 2013)

Tsurany said:


> http://bbs.newman.mobi/thread-135232-1-1.html

Click to collapse



I have a problem with the jb rom, when i send a sms to my friend, he received something strange

for example: i tape :          hi john have are you
                   he received : @jds£[email protected] @[email protected]@£[email protected] ,,[email protected] you...


----------



## luxor37 (Mar 25, 2013)

*jb 4.1  DEXIAN*

I istalled jb 4.1 dexian ,all seems working ok ,using wifi line the back isnt so hot as with the other roms,but if i try to watch a video is very slow n bad immagine,so i think that the cpu dont work so fast at the moment.Could it be right????any1 tryed it?


----------



## fancyfree (Mar 26, 2013)

Newman N1 is very nice phone.Why you change the software?


----------



## aguinaldosoares (Mar 26, 2013)

fancyfree said:


> Newman N1 is very nice phone.Why you change the software?

Click to collapse



I missed the original ROM it, I use the spellchecker much to type messages and e-mail.

I'm trying to put the ROM ZTE V970 4.0.4 to run on Newman, but lack the detail of the camera.


----------



## omurerdic (Mar 26, 2013)

*newman n1 problem*

friends, my phone was a brick
What can I do.
How do I find the necessary jtag.


----------



## rsriram22 (Mar 26, 2013)

*EAP-SIM supported?*

Does anyone know if EAP-SIM is supported on newman N1? if not, is there a way to get it. This is basically for the french provider free mobile.  I have seen other threads on xda forums related to EAP-SIM and the 'patches', but wanted to know if anyone knows if newman N1 supports EAP-SIM..at 

Edit: I found out that my freelander i10s does have the EAP/SIM option under wifi...


----------



## wesolutka (Mar 26, 2013)

omurerdic said:


> friends, my phone was a brick
> What can I do.
> How do I find the necessary jtag.

Click to collapse



Write what you did, and we tell you what to do next.

Probably just flash Clean Rom http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms


----------



## aguinaldosoares (Mar 26, 2013)

*This ROM support PT-BR*



wesolutka said:


> Another fancy ROM for newman
> This is only modification of standard ROM, with Sharp UI
> Download:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This ROM has support PT-BR? Post new link, that is broken.


----------



## wangiles (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi guys. Selling my n1. Have been using g3. Those interested can PM me? Will let go at  reasonable price. 

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## omurerdic (Mar 27, 2013)

*n1 problem*

accidentally installed the software on another phone.
emmc.txt did wrong selection.
phone was a brick


----------



## wesolutka (Mar 30, 2013)

*Official 4.1 Jelly Bean Rom*

Newsmy publicate official Jelly Bean ROM
Thread http://bbs.newman.mobi/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=143399&extra=page=1
Download link 
https://disk.yandex.com/public/?hash=J5R1leRyInimLM29q7e/yerulNPo0vVgnqs0VI3aPAM=
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=354446&uk=639202429
or update.zip
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=354440&uk=639202429

omurerdic Try flash oryginal rom in Flashtool


----------



## lingfude (Mar 30, 2013)

wesolutka said:


> Newsmy publicate official Jelly Bean ROM
> Thread http://bbs.newman.mobi/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=143399&extra=page=1
> Download link
> https://disk.yandex.com/public/?hash=J5R1leRyInimLM29q7e/yerulNPo0vVgnqs0VI3aPAM=
> ...

Click to collapse



Does anyone already tried this ROM?


----------



## raby500 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the update 
But How to install this rom if i have installed CWM recovery and have the latest gommers rom
do i have to do the whole thing again 
or just put the zip in sd -> flash -> clear cache ....


----------



## Abhkamath (Mar 30, 2013)

I am unable to install the update.zip. The installation's aborted due to some error. Btw i just tried installing it via recovery mode. Is there another wAy to do it?


----------



## raftoput (Mar 30, 2013)

Same here, there's some problem with the update.
I have instead installed the dexian 4.1.1 rom but can't make the wifi open, any solution?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## bigrammy (Mar 30, 2013)

wesolutka said:


> Newsmy publicate official Jelly Bean ROM
> Thread http://bbs.newman.mobi/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=143399&extra=page=1
> Download link
> https://disk.yandex.com/public/?hash=J5R1leRyInimLM29q7e/yerulNPo0vVgnqs0VI3aPAM=
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the update buddy :victory:

I assume the ROM is not rooted been an official update and taking a quick look at the updater.script it will also replace our custom recovery's with a stock recovery too Line 45 set_perm(0, 0, 0544, "/system/etc/install-recovery.sh"); 


Do they recommend we do not use update.zip?


----------



## wesolutka (Mar 30, 2013)

Because it is official rom You can't install update.zip from cwm recovery! Only from stock.

Here You have modified version with root and possibility to install from cwm
http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=345211&uk=721687255 and thread
http://bbs.newman.mobi/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=143785&extra=page=1


----------



## raby500 (Mar 30, 2013)

anyone tried it


----------



## wesolutka (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes, works fine. Now i recovering my apps with datas from backup


----------



## kra_ppo (Mar 30, 2013)

*AW: Newman N1*

Which languages are included in this rom?

Any chinese apps onboard?


----------



## tivchev (Mar 30, 2013)

Flashed with Flashtool. All good.


----------



## hairclub (Mar 30, 2013)

*JB*

Anyone installed JB could ake a report....any bug or .......?
Thank You all :good:


----------



## bigrammy (Mar 31, 2013)

wesolutka said:


> Because it is official rom You can't install update.zip from cwm recovery! Only from stock.
> 
> Here You have modified version with root and possibility to install from cwm
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=345211&uk=721687255 and thread
> http://bbs.newman.mobi/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=143785&extra=page=1

Click to collapse



Thanks but I think I will have to root the stock version myself.  Cant seem trust anyone nowadays :laugh:


----------



## panagiotis.i7 (Mar 31, 2013)

tivchev said:


> Flashed with Flashtool. All good.

Click to collapse



i installed the rom through flashtool but the rom doesnt have google playstore and no superuser..and i cant use titanium backup because it says that it not has root permision...what can i do?


----------



## wesolutka (Mar 31, 2013)

you should root ROM,flash cwm recovery install gapps or install cwm recovery and flash modified ROM


----------



## panagiotis.i7 (Mar 31, 2013)

wesolutka said:


> you should root ROM,flash cwm recovery install gapps or install cwm recovery and flash modified ROM

Click to collapse




i dont understand ..please can you repeat more detail


----------



## Abhkamath (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you wesolutka. The signed_update.zip worked 

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------

LED notifications don't work. Haven't experienced any other issues yet. Any solutions ? I tried the light led flow app but still no LED. Message alerts work   (they didn't work in Dexian's Rom)


----------



## Broederbal (Mar 31, 2013)

*JB*

Finally  JB didnt expect they would support it, without announcing, here it is 
the only thing... i was hoping more... that they would give us the source code free of the newman n1... but this would do the job for a while


----------



## kra_ppo (Mar 31, 2013)

wesolutka said:


> Yes, works fine. Now i recovering my apps with datas from backup

Click to collapse



Do you use titanium backup?
In which "mode" did you restore your backup?
Everything - settings and apps?

Whats about the battery-consumption?

Actually I use the latest gommers rom - any disadvantages besides the not working LEDs?

kra


----------



## wesolutka (Mar 31, 2013)

in rooted version I have FC in settings date&time and in pairing bluetooth with pc

for backup and recovery my apps i used new version of go backup pro and restored apps with datas

still no working compass


----------



## ivanaki (Mar 31, 2013)

i'm using cwm recovery 6.0.1.2 and the russians rom so pls guys what to do for install this new rom.
apps backup created with cwm can be restored after set a new rom? 

cheers


----------



## dixblake (Mar 31, 2013)

ivanaki said:


> i'm using cwm recovery 6.0.1.2 and the russians rom so pls guys what to do for install this new rom.
> apps backup created with cwm can be restored after set a new rom?
> 
> cheers

Click to collapse



You have to copy Signed_update2.0.1 File to your SD Card, enter in recovery mode (volume+ and power button) and do this:

- Choose Wipe data/factory reset --- Yes
 - Choose Wipe cache partition --- Yes
 - Go to Adavanced --> Wipe dalvik cache --- Yes
 - Go back
 - Install Zip from SD --- choose the Signed... zip file --- Yes
 - Wait until finished and reboot system.

Db

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

Hello there,

I have installed the JB Version Rom (Signed:update 2.0.1 Zip file) But I have some problems:

1.- The wifi icon, sometimes is blue and sometimes is gray (color)

2.- when I try to update an app, I have the message in google play store error that I dont have space enough (Im puting photos) when I connect the phone to pc, in windows explorer, if I select  properties of "G" unit I have aprox 107Mb space used and 1.94 GB Free space, Why I have this error? or how I can Fix it?

anyone knows if the updated file, that someone upload here with the Signed file zip fix this problems? or we have to wait for developers fix this problems?

Thanks a Lot!

Db


----------



## wesolutka (Apr 1, 2013)

did you resize system partition to 2,5GB?
if yes,you should edit fstab to disable small 55MB partition


----------



## IcedFlame (Apr 1, 2013)

Can we use the same method and files for resizing internal space as described earlier in this thread?


----------



## dixblake (Apr 1, 2013)

wesolutka said:


> did you resize system partition to 2,5GB?
> if yes,you should edit fstab to disable small 55MB partition

Click to collapse



Hi Wesolutka:

No, I didn´t. Could you please explain me how i can do that?

thanks

Db


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## hairclub (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok....same problems on N1...I installed JB update...it seem to be good,same error  "not enough space to install app",but compass works fine..its strange...for someone doesnt work,for other works...anyway I noticed a quickly battery consumption,have You noticed it?


----------



## IcedFlame (Apr 1, 2013)

Battery consumption is caused by CPU working always @1001 MHz instead of Deep Sleep, when screen is off 
MTK6577 governor is not working properly, and it's in chinese.


----------



## dixblake (Apr 1, 2013)

hairclub said:


> Ok....same problems on N1...I installed JB update...it seem to be good,same error  "not enough space to install app",but compass works fine..its strange...for someone doesnt work,for other works...anyway I noticed a quickly battery consumption,have You noticed it?

Click to collapse



Hi,

No, I dont noticed a quickly batt consumption, I have a slow batt consumption, more when I have installed Lewa Rom...

Do you have the problem with the Wifi icon color (blue/grey) in both colors, Wifi is working, but I think is more fast when is grey color

Right now, I have the same problem when i Try to sincronize Gmail, Error sincronization, not enough space available...

Db


----------



## tivchev (Apr 1, 2013)

wesolutka said:


> did you resize system partition to 2,5GB?
> if yes,you should edit fstab to disable small 55MB partition

Click to collapse



Could you please help me out with editing fstab? I think I know where to find it, not sure what i need to change...

Cheers


----------



## wgr51 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Multilanguage?*



wesolutka said:


> Newsmy publicate official Jelly Bean ROM
> Thread http://bbs.newman.mobi/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=143399&extra=page=1
> Download link
> https://disk.yandex.com/public/?hash=J5R1leRyInimLM29q7e/yerulNPo0vVgnqs0VI3aPAM=
> ...

Click to collapse



Multilanguage or only Chinese and English?


----------



## kra_ppo (Apr 1, 2013)

Multilanguage!



Is it possible to install the fixes by Gommers1978 like "bigger-internal-memory....", etc.?

Have a look at: http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms


----------



## Dalcielo (Apr 1, 2013)

*R: Newman N1*

Really?! Is it already multilanguage?


----------



## IcedFlame (Apr 1, 2013)

Languages: 
Chinese
Bahasa Indonesia
Bahasa Melayu
Cestina
Deutch
English
Espanol
Francais
Italiano
Magyar
Nederlands
Portugues (Brasil)
Portugues (Portugal)
Romana
Tagalog
Tieng Viet
Turkce
ελληνικά
Pусский
and few other languages I can't write or read


----------



## bigrammy (Apr 1, 2013)

IcedFlame said:


> Battery consumption is caused by CPU working always @1001 MHz instead of Deep Sleep, when screen is off
> MTK6577 governor is not working properly, and it's in chinese.

Click to collapse



Please try this v18 MTK6577 Governor Switch apk by michfood :good:


----------



## hairclub (Apr 2, 2013)

bigrammy said:


> Please try this v18 MTK6577 Governor Switch apk by michfood :good:

Click to collapse




Its better..... :good:


----------



## IcedFlame (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, I can also confirm that it's better then before, but still not as good as on 4.0.4. ICS (stock rom).
I'm using "ondemand" governor, and battery drain is noticeably higher than before (maybe I should do battery calibration?), and it takes more than 5 hours to charge the phone to 100%, even though CpuSpy shows that phone working at 250 MHz.

I also noticed that Antutu test shows about 4050, and it was over 6100 without MTK6577 governor (Antutu v3.2.2).


----------



## tivchev (Apr 2, 2013)

Official 4.1.1

- Date&Time crash
- Compass way off
- No led notifications for missed calls nor for messages

Can anyone please help me with editing fstab to get rid of the small 55mb partition?

Cheers


----------



## wesolutka (Apr 2, 2013)

Iif You want to use all frequences install this script link: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-Od-rdFrtEGOExpN0xyM3hadjQ/edit?usp=sharing
This does not change the CPU voltage, so saving battery if it is, it's very small.

Editing /system/etc/vold.fstab to change the order of partitions.(of course this need root and editor with access to system files, Root explorer or X-plore)
This is very simple, just instert # (color red in code) to disable first internal memory: this small 55MB partition after resizing system to 2,5GB
To set Your SD card like phone storage set (color blue) to sdcard0 or if You want to have SD card like sdcard set this to sdcard2

```
## Example of a standard sdcard mount for the emulator / Dream
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
[COLOR="Red"]# [/COLOR]dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard1 [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host
dev_mount sdcard2 /storage/[COLOR="Blue"]sdcard0[/COLOR] auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.1/mmc_host
## Example of a dual card setup
# dev_mount left_sdcard  /mnt/sdcard1  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host/mmc0
# dev_mount right_sdcard /mnt/sdcard2  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.2/mmc_host/mmc2

## Example of specifying a specific partition for mounts
# dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard 2 /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1
```


This should be root for all those who have installed oryginal 4.1 by flashtool: http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=353705&uk=2014160853 . I have not tested this, but only I found on chinese forum


----------



## hairclub (Apr 2, 2013)

tivchev said:


> Official 4.1.1
> 
> - Date&Time crash
> - Compass way off
> ...

Click to collapse



On my phone

Date&Time crash too
Compass WORKS
NO Led notifications for missed calls 
NO Led notifications for messages
NO Led notifications for other apps
Another thing....when battery is charging,led goes green at 90%


----------



## tivchev (Apr 2, 2013)

wesolutka, thanks for that!


----------



## KURT.Beadles (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks guys for trying out the JB ROM and pointing out all the inaccuracies! I'm not surprised Newman releases crap again. What are they thinking? Did they even try it out? I mean small thing as notification isn't working properly? It's a joke to me.


----------



## adibadro (Apr 3, 2013)

*3 days with 4.1.1*

I've also noticed that the new rom makes the phone freeze when using apps that require the camera (whatsapp, facebook) for pictures - sometimes
the LED only works for the charger
battery drains faster but charges slower 
thank god for gapps.zip ! (but i guess it's something usual with this type of phones)
even so, it feels smoother and antutu gave it 500 more points... decent increase i'd say.

i'm gonna give thanks in advance to those who have the skill and knowledge to fix the little bugs the official rom has.:good::good::good:


----------



## Tsurany (Apr 3, 2013)

KURT.Beadles said:


> Thanks guys for trying out the JB ROM and pointing out all the inaccuracies! I'm not surprised Newman releases crap again. What are they thinking? Did they even try it out? I mean small thing as notification isn't working properly? It's a joke to me.

Click to collapse



For me this is my first and last Newman phone. Their support is worthless and without an active community there is no hope for a proper bug-free rom.


----------



## jastonas (Apr 3, 2013)

Tsurany said:


> For me this is my first and last Newman phone. Their support is worthless and without an active community there is no hope for a proper bug-free rom.

Click to collapse



I hope this is not very off-topic, but which chinese phones do have good support?


----------



## lingfude (Apr 3, 2013)

*Newman N1 JB 4.1.1 ROM*

Hi everyone,

I'm working on official JB for Newman N1.

*This is what I made until now:*

Added latest version of Google apps
Added Reboot and Reboot to Recovery options to power menu
Added battery percentage (in steps of 1%)
Added init.d support with build.prop switch (sys.initd=on)
Updated Timezone data
Root & Busybox
Green Led only when battery is at 100%
CID fix (caller ID bug) - Thanks to bgcngm
Fixed Settings>Date and Time crash

*Working on:*

Led not working for notifications
Compass orientation is upside down

*Newman N1 JB 4.1.1*
My new thread for download Newman N1 ROMs.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## hairclub (Apr 3, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm working on official JB for Newman N1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great lingfude!!!!!!!!
I'll wait for your version,because custom is very ****!!!!!!
I was using ODEX ROM before,it was working all fine.....
I know U'll do the best for this ROM....Thanks in advance :good:


PS:lingfude if U can take a look to battery draining(maybe for CPU frequency in deep sleep) and long time to recharge


----------



## bigrammy (Apr 3, 2013)

IcedFlame said:


> Yes, I can also confirm that it's better then before, but still not as good as on 4.0.4. ICS (stock rom).
> I'm using "ondemand" governor, and battery drain is noticeably higher than before (maybe I should do battery calibration?), and it takes more than 5 hours to charge the phone to 100%, even though CpuSpy shows that phone working at 250 MHz.
> 
> I also noticed that Antutu test shows about 4050, and it was over 6100 without MTK6577 governor (Antutu v3.2.2).

Click to collapse



You are talking rubbish


----------



## lingfude (Apr 3, 2013)

I update my post *Newman N1 JB 4.1.1 ROM*


----------



## longo213 (Apr 4, 2013)

lingfude said:


> I update my post *Newman N1 JB 4.1.1 ROM*

Click to collapse



Hello.

Any plans to include:
- full list of localized languages as *Bruno* did for v970?
- updated HWComposer libraries from *tlac*?
- an AGPS patch from *crypted* which *Bruno *suggested to use in case of slow GPS fix?
- *michfood's* excellent MTK6577 CPU Governor Switcher?

Many thanks for your work!


----------



## wesolutka (Apr 4, 2013)

Something is wrong with my newman. usb completely stopped working. Newman is not seen by any PC. 
I can't connect to pc in Android or recovery and what is worst in flashtool.
USB only charge phone.
I think the problem was the 2,5GB patch for older ICS /;
I have request, cuold anybody go to recovery/advanced/show log and pasted mi the content.


----------



## Abhkamath (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello Lingfude.  Have you uploaded the ROM ?? Can you provide links to download ?


----------



## Tsurany (Apr 4, 2013)

jastonas said:


> I hope this is not very off-topic, but which chinese phones do have good support?

Click to collapse



Only one I know of is the Oppo Find. But you pay a lot more for that phone.

To enjoy the usage of a chinese phone requires people like Lingfude and Gommers. Unofficial developers that do what the official developers can't do, deliver good software.


----------



## hairclub (Apr 4, 2013)

wesolutka said:


> Something is wrong with my newman. usb completely stopped working. Newman is not seen by any PC.
> I can't connect to pc in Android or recovery and what is worst in flashtool.
> USB only charge phone.
> I think the problem was the 2,5GB patch for older ICS /;
> I have request, cuold anybody go to recovery/advanced/show log and pasted mi the content.

Click to collapse



 HERE IS IT

CWM-based Recovery v6.0.1.2
sys.usb.vid=1902
init.svc.recovery=running
sys.usb.config=mass_storage.adb

I:Checking  for.extendedcommand...
I:Skipping execution of extendedcommand.file not found...
I:Can't partition unsafe device: /dev/block/mmcblk1p1
I:Can't format unknown volume : /external_sd
I:Can't partition unsafe device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p6


----------



## wesolutka (Apr 4, 2013)

I have:
CWM-based Recovery v6.0.1.2
 sys.usb.vid=19D2
 init.svc.recovery=running
 sys.usb.config=mass_storage.adb
It looks different than you, but it says very little to me.
Is even one more person could write as it looks at her?just enough to sys.usb.vid =


----------



## wgr51 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is mine, hope will help!

CWM-based Recovery v6.0.1.2
 sys.usb.vid=19D2
 init.svc.recovery=running
 sys.usb.config=mass_storage.adb
service.adb.root=1
init.svc.adbd=stopping
sys.usb.state=mass_storage.adb

I:Checking for.extendedcommand...
 I:Skipping execution of extendedcommand.file not found...
 I:Can't partition unsafe device: /dev/block/mmcblk1p1
 I:Can't format unknown volume : /external_sd
 I:Can't partition unsafe device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p6


----------



## wesolutka (Apr 4, 2013)

OK thanks, i lost hope to recover my USB connection. Maybe this is hardware problem, maybe not. I try later TestPoint if I dissasembly newman.


----------



## lingfude (Apr 4, 2013)

wesolutka said:


> Something is wrong with my newman. usb completely stopped working. Newman is not seen by any PC.
> I can't connect to pc in Android or recovery and what is worst in flashtool.
> USB only charge phone.
> I think the problem was the 2,5GB patch for older ICS /;
> I have request, cuold anybody go to recovery/advanced/show log and pasted mi the content.

Click to collapse



I also have this problem with the JB 4.1.1 ROM and I don't use the 2,5GB patch.
If you want enter in recovery mode run this command from ADB (without quotes): "adb reboot recovery"


----------



## wesolutka (Apr 4, 2013)

lingfude said:


> I also have this problem with the JB 4.1.1 ROM and I don't use the 2,5GB patch.
> If you want enter in recovery mode run this command from ADB (without quotes): "adb reboot recovery"

Click to collapse



I can normally use phone, enter to CWM recovery and other things, but i can't turn on usb mass storage or flash via flashtool, because PC don't detecting my newman any more. Now it's ok, but when custom recovery crash, will be only brick.

f it's not a patch to resize system part, it has to be flashing original JB via Flashtool /:
I found on a russian forum a TestPoint on newman pcb, but i can't get in.


----------



## tivchev (Apr 4, 2013)

wesolutka said:


> I can normally use phone, enter to CWM recovery and other things, but i can't turn on usb mass storage or flash via flashtool, because PC don't detecting my newman any more. Now it's ok, but when custom recovery crash, will be only brick.
> 
> f it's not a patch to resize system part, it has to be flashing original JB via Flashtool /:
> I found on a russian forum a TestPoint on newman pcb, but i can't get in.

Click to collapse



Strange, i had no such issues after flashing it with Flashtool...


----------



## cybertech (Apr 4, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm working on official JB for Newman N1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If the Led not working issue can be resolved, that will be perfectly complete to me.
I do not use the Compass and my guess not many people using that too.
Awaiting your update.


----------



## hairclub (Apr 4, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm working on official JB for Newman N1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




linfude have U changed MTK6577 CPU Governor??? Custom is in chineese...I tested "michfood's  MTK6577 CPU Governor Switcher"..it works fine
I cant wait to you to fix led notifications,so I can test your ROM.......thanks :good:


----------



## lingfude (Apr 5, 2013)

*My new thread for Newman N1*

Hi everyone,

I created a new thread dedicated to Newman N1 ROMs.

I will post my ROMs here.


----------



## dixblake (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello there, 

I have installed the lewa version again I have the same problem with update apps with the error "not enough available space", I dont remember if for a mistake I modify something in Recovery mode "Mounts and Storage Menu" could anybody in recovery CMW 6.01.2 help me for verified is this correct like I have it:
-Unmount/Cache
-Mount /data
-Mount/emmc
-Mount/system
-Mount/Sdcard
-Mount/Sd-ext
-Format /cache
-Format /data
-Format /emmc
-Format /system
-Format /sdcard
-Format /Sd-ext
-Mount Usb Storage

Maybe something here is wrong, thanks a lot!
DB


----------



## troorl (Apr 6, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I created a new thread dedicated to Newman N1 ROMs.
> 
> I will post my ROMs here.

Click to collapse



Thanks for this ROM. Can you provide some instructions on how to install it? Do I need to use Flashtool or it can be installed with Recovery menu?


----------



## panagiotis.i7 (Apr 6, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm working on official JB for Newman N1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




hi
thanks for your hard work..we appreciate this man but i want to tell you my personal advice..
if the rom doesnt have led notification and no compass is not a big deal ..it could be better if you spend some time to fix the battery which is drain so quickly ..and of cource the gps 
thanks for listening me


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## acaele (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi!

Patch for eliminate internal SD is working on lingfude JB ROM? 
Can I install it with gommers instructions?


----------



## wesolutka (Apr 6, 2013)

acaele said:


> Hi!
> 
> Patch for eliminate internal SD is working on lingfude JB ROM?
> Can I install it with gommers instructions?

Click to collapse



acaele no, You can't.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39855875&postcount=1575


----------



## mrskyway (Apr 7, 2013)

*4.1*

Tell me how to make a JB 4.1 so that at the time of the call was not the vibration?
As well as adding the backlight buttons until the screen lights up?


----------



## bigrammy (Apr 9, 2013)

*Lewa to release thier 4.1 next week?*

Hi all,

Good news according to this post http://bbs.lewaos.com/thread-124995-1-1.html Lewa are due to release v4.1 next week for our phone  :victory:

Hopefully If true they will have fixed any bugs in the original Newman JB rom. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## cybertech (Apr 9, 2013)

bigrammy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good news according to this post http://bbs.lewaos.com/thread-124995-1-1.html Lewa are due to release v4.1 next week for our phone  :victory:
> 
> Hopefully If true they will have fixed any bugs in the original Newman JB rom. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



To be exact will be on April 19 as I read the chinese newman forum.
Hope will be bug free.


----------



## hairclub (Apr 9, 2013)

GOOD NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hydras (Apr 10, 2013)

*4.1.1 Battery Consumption*

4.1.1 Battery Consumption - How long does the battery last?
With the etotalk rom 4.0.4 it lasted over a day, with gommers rom in didn't even last a day and took forever to charge. How does the new 4.1.1 behave in that matter?


----------



## lingfude (Apr 10, 2013)

hydras said:


> 4.1.1 Battery Consumption - How long does the battery last?
> With the etotalk rom 4.0.4 it lasted over a day, with gommers rom in didn't even last a day and took forever to charge. How does the new 4.1.1 behave in that matter?

Click to collapse



On my Newman N1 with JB 4.1.1 I haven't noticed any change in battery consumption compared to ICS 4.0.4.
At least until now.
With my type of use the battery lasts two or three days.


----------



## hydras (Apr 10, 2013)

lingfude said:


> On my Newman N1 with JB 4.1.1 I haven't noticed any change in battery consumption compared to ICS 4.0.4.
> At least until now.
> With my type of use the battery lasts two or three days.

Click to collapse



Two to three days?! Don't you ever user WIFI or 3G?

I only use it for mails, 10-20 min of talking and a bit of surfing in news apps. Won't even last a full day!

What is your using habits?

Ohh! And thank you so much for doing that!

P.S
Are there known bugs in this version?


----------



## lingfude (Apr 10, 2013)

hydras said:


> Two to three days?! Don't you ever user WIFI or 3G?
> 
> I only use it for mails, 10-20 min of talking and a bit of surfing in news apps. Won't even last a full day!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In JB 4.1.1 the compass is inverted and the notification led doesn't blink on notifications.
See here.


----------



## hydras (Apr 10, 2013)

lingfude said:


> In JB 4.1.1 the compass is inverted and the notification led doesn't blink on notifications.
> See here.

Click to collapse



I though you fixed the led thingy (It's quite important to be honest, I'm amazed newman released it without it working properly...).

What about your usage? Do you use WiFi and 3G? Mails? Read news?


----------



## lingfude (Apr 10, 2013)

hydras said:


> I though you fixed the led thingy (It's quite important to be honest, I'm amazed newman released it without it working properly...).
> 
> What about your usage? Do you use WiFi and 3G? Mails? Read news?

Click to collapse



The led works on notifications but with fixed green light not blink.

Yes, I use wifi, 3G, mails, xda app... but not much as you. 

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hairclub (Apr 10, 2013)

hydras said:


> Two to three days?! Don't you ever user WIFI or 3G?
> 
> I only use it for mails, 10-20 min of talking and a bit of surfing in news apps. Won't even last a full day!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I always use 3g.....with JB battery drains more than ICS,but if You install (michfood's) MTK6577CPU governor battery drain should be good......about 40 hours


----------



## Rody2k6 (Apr 11, 2013)

So is the Newman N1 worth buying?


----------



## georgelaros (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes it is. Im glad having this phone it is value for money


----------



## jastonas (Apr 11, 2013)

georgelaros said:


> Yes it is. Im glad having this phone it is value for money

Click to collapse



But I can't find anyone who has it in stock..!

I think the company is focusing on producing Newman N2


----------



## Tsurany (Apr 11, 2013)

Rody2k6 said:


> So is the Newman N1 worth buying?

Click to collapse



Not anymore. The specs are dated and better phones are available on the market.


----------



## bigrammy (Apr 11, 2013)

jastonas said:


> But I can't find anyone who has it in stock..!
> 
> I think the company is focusing on producing Newman N2

Click to collapse



I too would think again as you can get this higher spec for around $150usd  :good:
Flying F600, Android4.1, *Quad Core 1.2GHz,* Dual Sim, *4.7"QHD*, 3G WCDMA, 8.0MP, Gravity Sensor, Proximity Sensor, Light Sensor, Smartphone, Wifi, GPS, FM radio, Multi-touch, Schedule Power on/off

Etotalk Here $159 usd  free shipping with pandawill.com at the moment too


----------



## IcedFlame (Apr 11, 2013)

hydras said:


> 4.1.1 Battery Consumption - How long does the battery last?
> With the etotalk rom 4.0.4 it lasted over a day, with gommers rom in didn't even last a day and took forever to charge. How does the new 4.1.1 behave in that matter?

Click to collapse









WiFi - ON, all the time
Voice Calls - 43m 26s
Screen 2h 9m 13s

Brightness 1/3, Outlook push mail and AquaMail always active, Win remote and a little bit of gaming 

This is really good for now. It seems that 6577 cpu governor is working like it should.
The only thing that drive me crazy is too loud and inaccurate auto focus while shooting the video, and of course - non-working led notification.


----------



## kra_ppo (Apr 11, 2013)

bigrammy said:


> I too would think again as you can get this higher spec for around $150usd  :good:
> Flying F600, Android4.1, *Quad Core 1.2GHz,* Dual Sim, *4.7"QHD*, 3G WCDMA, 8.0MP, Gravity Sensor, Proximity Sensor, Light Sensor, Smartphone, Wifi, GPS, FM radio, Multi-touch, Schedule Power on/off

Click to collapse



disadvantages at the moment (afaik): 
- no root (if you need it)
- chinese App Store
- no community


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## lingfude (Apr 11, 2013)

For those who still use the ICS 4.0.4 and want have the backlit touch buttons when the screen is on without init.d scripts, may want try this ROM from DIGMA iDxD4.

The DIGMA iDxD4 is a version of Newman N1.

I compared the framework of the DIGMA iDxD4 with the Newman N1 and found no differences. I think this improvement is set in the boot.img so you can try only update the boot.img (some /system/lib/ are different).

*Do it at your own risk I am not responsible for any damage this may cause.*


----------



## Tsurany (Apr 11, 2013)

All I am waiting for is the fix for the notification light, hope LewaOS brings it so Lingfude can put it in his ROM.


----------



## lingfude (Apr 11, 2013)

Tsurany said:


> All I am waiting for is the fix for the notification light, hope LewaOS brings it so Lingfude can put it in his ROM.

Click to collapse



The notification led is working, fixed green light, but working.


----------



## Tsurany (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm waiting for a full fix since I use both colours and like the blinking light more. And I'll leave for a small holiday soon, not want to risk my phone since it now fully works with GPS.


----------



## raftoput (Apr 16, 2013)

The green light is steady to notify and the gps works like a charm!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lingfude (Apr 16, 2013)

raftoput said:


> The green light is steady to notify and the gps works like a charm!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't forget to hit the "Thanks" button.


----------



## et.e.f.gr (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello guys,

A quick question; is there a way to undo the repartitioning which turns all 4G's of the phone into internal memory?


----------



## Abhkamath (Apr 19, 2013)

So, any news about the Lewa JB ROM ?


----------



## lingfude (Apr 19, 2013)

Abhkamath said:


> So, any news about the Lewa JB ROM ?

Click to collapse



Lewa just released a *Developer Edition* of JB for Newman N1.


----------



## bigrammy (Apr 19, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Lewa just released a *Developer Edition* of JB for Newman N1.

Click to collapse



  At last a Chinese company that delivers on its promises. Well Done Lewa!!! :good:   

If I could only get Zopo to upgrade the zp300+ to JB then life would be good :laugh:


----------



## raby500 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Lewa os flash??*

can someone please tell me how to flash LewOS

is it like a normal update from CWM recovery?
or i need special flash tool ?

Thanks


----------



## Cni (Apr 19, 2013)

raby500 said:


> can someone please tell me how to flash LewOS
> 
> is it like a normal update from CWM recovery?
> or i need special flash tool ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Do all wipes and flash with CWM


----------



## hairclub (Apr 19, 2013)

Anyone installed lewa ROM could report any suggestion?
Thanks 
Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Abhkamath (Apr 20, 2013)

I flashed the JB lewa os,.,.i dont like it,.,.but my recovery has been changed into Lewa,.,.i had created a backup of my current ROM,..,but i cant understand the chinese in the recovery mode,.,.can any1 help ? 

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------

never mind, i flashed recovery again,.,,.beware guys, the developer version of Lewa OS JB has their own chinese recovery


----------



## _Ayhan_ (Apr 20, 2013)

Miui v3.2.22 Android v4.1.2 all working.

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=440007&uk=185352676


----------



## hairclub (Apr 20, 2013)

_Ayhan_ said:


> Miui v3.2.22 Android v4.1.2 all working.
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=440007&uk=185352676

Click to collapse




Has Miui ROM any cheenese apk in?


----------



## Cni (Apr 20, 2013)

_Ayhan_ said:


> Miui v3.2.22 Android v4.1.2 all working.
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=440007&uk=185352676

Click to collapse



Woow!! Thanks!!!


----------



## yossi_s1 (Apr 20, 2013)

my newman n1 died 
it was freelander I10, bought from Antelife, it suddenly died while using it normally, no warning signs, no apparent reason.
Antelife told me to sent it back and so i did, but since they got my package they are ignore me completely.
bad service, and they stole my phone! be warned!

it was a nice phone from the price  shame its not gone.


----------



## lingfude (Apr 20, 2013)

_Ayhan_ said:


> Miui v3.2.22 Android v4.1.2 all working.
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=440007&uk=185352676

Click to collapse



What about notification led and compass, they work fine?


----------



## _Ayhan_ (Apr 20, 2013)

lingfude said:


> What about notification led and compass, they work fine?

Click to collapse



yes working but the camera sometimes fails.

settings > led > sms:green , call : green  okey.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## kra_ppo (Apr 20, 2013)

Some screenshots would be fine!


----------



## lingfude (Apr 20, 2013)

_Ayhan_ said:


> yes working but the camera sometimes fails.
> 
> settings > led > sms:green , call : green  okey.

Click to collapse



Can you upload the Miui v3.2.22 ROM to another server?
The download from pan.baidu.com is very, very slow.
And put some screenshots like Rom version, kernel version, etc.


----------



## _Ayhan_ (Apr 20, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Can you upload the Miui v3.2.22 ROM to another server?
> The download from pan.baidu.com is very, very slow.
> And put some screenshots like Rom version, kernel version, etc.

Click to collapse






































*Mirror LİNK :* https://www.dropbox.com/s/06800boiqq8qzj7/newman-MIUI-JB.zip


----------



## hairclub (Apr 21, 2013)

*HELP*

I flashed MIUI JB ROM.......DATA not working........any solution?
CWM needed to make a downgrade......any solution?
Thanks!!


----------



## hairclub (Apr 21, 2013)

Here the screenshot of DATA

Sent from my NEWMAN N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hairclub (Apr 21, 2013)

*HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I bricked my Newman.......
I flashed MIUI ROM (**** rom...contains many bugs),I downgraded to lingfude 4.1 version trough CWM but now it doesnt satrt anyomre.....it stucks on Newman logo
Anyone could help me please?


----------



## Oleg Petrovich (Apr 21, 2013)

*not blinking led*

I think you can solve the problem of not blinking LED. 
As described here: http://habrahabr.ru/post/104627/
There is an application "LED me know", running on this principle http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=837057


----------



## Evil_Mind (Apr 21, 2013)

hairclub said:


> I bricked my Newman.......
> I flashed MIUI ROM (**** rom...contains many bugs),I downgraded to lingfude 4.1 version trough CWM but now it doesnt satrt anyomre.....it stucks on Newman logo
> Anyone could help me please?

Click to collapse



Try to do all the wipes in the recovery menu...
could be helpful


----------



## lingfude (Apr 21, 2013)

hairclub said:


> I bricked my Newman.......
> I flashed MIUI ROM (**** rom...contains many bugs),I downgraded to lingfude 4.1 version trough CWM but now it doesnt satrt anyomre.....it stucks on Newman logo
> Anyone could help me please?

Click to collapse





Evil_Mind said:


> Try to do all the wipes in the recovery menu...
> could be helpful

Click to collapse



If the Evil_Mind suggestion doesn't work try the solution in this page section "What is a bootloop problem?".


----------



## hairclub (Apr 21, 2013)

*SOLVED*

F**k MIUI ROM!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It has many bugs.....downgraded to lingfude version 
I hope someone fixes led notificatons 
Thanks for all


----------



## rkadve (Apr 22, 2013)

My N1 is dead. It had more that 50% battery and suddenly screen went blank with backlight on. Vibrated few times and I pulled out the battery. Since then Battery isn't getting charged nor the phone is starting. Can I know where I can get a spare/equivalent battery in INDIA for testing. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## anooj (Apr 22, 2013)

rkadve said:


> My N1 is dead. It had more that 50% battery and suddenly screen went blank with backlight on. Vibrated few times and I pulled out the battery. Since then Battery isn't getting charged nor the phone is starting. Can I know where I can get a spare/equivalent battery in INDIA for testing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Where are you based out of in India? I am from Mumbai and can help you with a battery for testing.


----------



## rkadve (Apr 22, 2013)

I am from Hyderabad. If you can help me it would be great. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## anooj (Apr 23, 2013)

rkadve said:


> I am from Hyderabad. If you can help me it would be great.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Have sent you a PM........


----------



## IcedFlame (Apr 24, 2013)

Oleg Petrovich said:


> I think you can solve the problem of not blinking LED.
> As described here: http://habrahabr.ru/post/104627/
> There is an application "LED me know", running on this principle http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=837057

Click to collapse



This DOESN'T work on Newman/Freelander with JB ROM.


----------



## _Ayhan_ (Apr 26, 2013)

*Original Jelly bean ROM. 26.04.2013  V2.0.2 - MULTILANGUAGE - 4.1.1* 

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=428826&uk=639202429  (Flash tools.)

http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=428827&uk=639202429  (CWM)

AND

*LewaOs 26.04.2013 - Language english and china.*

http://static.lewatek.com/yun/NEWMAN_N1_JB/LeWa_NEWMAN_N1_JB_ROM_13.04.26_81a23.zip

*LewaOs 26.04.2013 - Multilanguage*


http://uploaded.net/file/5kw7y94v

Patch : http://uploaded.net/file/otgjt6kt
Patch mirror : https://www.dropbox.com/s/ia6zci2oeo88wnf/Lewa_N1_and_V970_20130426_patch_JDStar.pl.zip


----------



## Broederbal (Apr 26, 2013)

*lewaOs*

Hi, 

i must say

im not totally up to date, by knowing witch new roms are out there
so..
actually ididnt care... i was happy with lewaos ics, great support
and nice and stable version,
but uhm i don't know if im posting old news right now  so don't blame me if i am 
but today there is an new version on lewaos.com english en chinese only
so i dont really know if there was an jb version earlyer...
but i did had a bit trouble updating the package...

im writing this because... if there are also people out there having trouble updating to lewa jb

http://bbs.lewaos.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=127819&fromuid=241482
im uploading the update right now normally i dont do a factory reset + wiping the cache partition, but this time it is necesary, like the tutorial says it isnt necesary to allready be on jb, but before updating wipe cache, factory reset, and i did a wipe davel ink cache

i will post the link in a few minutes, its the same update, only without chinese recovery

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------

i see there is allready an link provided but, i was also uploading an image
so here is an alternative link

4shared.com/zip/XvFkd337/LEWA-26-april-2013.html


but uhm _Ayhan_  ?
im curious ?
the links you privided is the same as on lewaos.com ?
because your writing  Miui V3.2.22 - Android 4.1.2 
not that im intrested... like i said id like the support of lewaos

with all the respect offcourse! ?

do i say it right btw... because i followed the tutorial first... like explained in this link (http://bbs.lewaos.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=127819&fromuid=241482 2013/04/20)

and they explain you have to upgrade to jb first

static.lewatek.com/img/learn/newman_n1/MTK6577.zip (drivers+flashtool)
static.lewatek.com/img/learn/newman_n1/newmanN1lewa.zip (N1 JB image)
but just by true cwm, in ics worked also for me ?

greets


----------



## panagiotis.i7 (Apr 27, 2013)

i installed first from CWM but it cant install because of an error ..
then i flashed the phone with the rom but it has not superuser or play store and the titanium backup doenst work
what can i do?


----------



## maelfilk (Apr 27, 2013)

Flash attachment to get root, flash this google apps: http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20120726-signed.zip


----------



## raby500 (Apr 27, 2013)

_Ayhan_ said:


> *Original Jelly bean ROM. 26.04.2013  V2.0.2 - MULTILANGUAGE - 4.1.1*
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=428826&uk=639202429  (Flash tools.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so if i flash the multilanguage version of LewaOs using CWM i will not get the Chinese recovery and the CWM will stay  ?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## Loupák (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes, JDStar´s version does not have any chinese recovery and after the patches, it´s working just fine


----------



## raby500 (Apr 27, 2013)

Loupák said:


> Yes, JDStar´s version does not have any chinese recovery and after the patches, it´s working just fine

Click to collapse



thanks


----------



## wangiles (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry guys! I'm still selling my phone. Didn't realised I got unread messages. :banghead:

Sent from my JY-G3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acaele (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, any way to swap internal/external storage (sdcard0 by sdcard1) on lastest lingfude's 04-27 ROM ?

Edit:  I swapped them easily by editing /system/vold.fstab


----------



## hairclub (Apr 29, 2013)

acaele said:


> Hi, any way to swap internal/external storage (sdcard0 by sdcard1) on lastest lingfude's 04-27 ROM ?
> 
> Edit:  I swapped them easily by editing /system/vold.fstab

Click to collapse



I have the same problem.....but I cant swap from editing /system/vold.fstab.......
what have You done?


----------



## panagiotis.i7 (Apr 29, 2013)

hairclub said:


> I have the same problem.....but I cant swap from editing /system/vold.fstab.......
> what have You done?

Click to collapse



i cant find vold.fstab in system ...please help


----------



## hairclub (Apr 29, 2013)

panagiotis.i7 said:


> i cant find vold.fstab in system ...please help

Click to collapse



open ROOT EXPLORER go to system/etc scroll down and you will find vold.fstab


----------



## panagiotis.i7 (Apr 29, 2013)

hairclub said:


> open ROOT EXPLORER go to system/etc scroll down and you will find vold.fstab

Click to collapse



and last question ..what i will edit please?


----------



## hairclub (Apr 29, 2013)

panagiotis.i7 said:


> and last question ..what i will edit please?

Click to collapse



Edit vold.fstab with text editor,but if You dont say what to do,dont touch anything


----------



## panagiotis.i7 (Apr 29, 2013)

hairclub said:


> panagiotis.i7 said:
> 
> 
> > and last question ..what i will edit please?[/QUOTE
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## hairclub (Apr 29, 2013)

panagiotis.i7 said:


> hairclub said:
> 
> 
> > but if i dont touch anything how i can swap internal/external storage?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## lingfude (Apr 29, 2013)

hairclub said:


> I have the same problem.....but I cant swap from editing /system/vold.fstab.......
> what have You done?

Click to collapse



You have two options:
1. Compare the "vold.fstab" with the "vold.fstab" from previous version to see the diferences.
2. Replace the "vold.fstab" with the "vold.fstab" from previous version and don't forget to give the right permissions.


----------



## panagiotis.i7 (Apr 29, 2013)

lingfude said:


> You have two options:
> 1. Compare the "vold.fstab" with the "vold.fstab" from previous version to see the diferences.
> 2. Replace the "vold.fstab" with the "vold.fstab" from previous version and don't forget to give the right permissions.

Click to collapse



i dont have the previus version ..can you send me the file please ? 

edit: i find the file from 4.04 ..i edit the file from JB such as 4.04 but without succes :/


----------



## lingfude (Apr 29, 2013)

panagiotis.i7 said:


> i dont have the previus version ..can you send me the file please ?
> 
> edit: i find the file from 4.04 ..i edit the file from JB such as 4.04 but without succes :/

Click to collapse



Original "vold.fstab":

```
dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard1 [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host
dev_mount sdcard2 /storage/sdcard0 auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.1/mmc_host
```

Replace (red code):

```
dev_mount sdcard /storage/[COLOR="Red"]sdcard0[/COLOR] [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host
dev_mount sdcard2 /storage/[COLOR="Red"]sdcard1[/COLOR] auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.1/mmc_host
```

Reboot phone.


----------



## panagiotis.i7 (Apr 29, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Original "vold.fstab":
> 
> ```
> dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard1 [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host
> ...

Click to collapse



i have done this ..but no result...


----------



## hairclub (Apr 29, 2013)

When you are in vold.fstab press the  little button on right top (mount r/w)so you can change values 
I have done it and now its ok
Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## panagiotis.i7 (Apr 29, 2013)

hairclub said:


> When you are in vold.fstab press the  little button on right top (mount r/w)so you can change values
> I have done it and now its ok
> Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



yes i know but it doesnt works :/

edit: with 10th effort it works but now many apps are unnistalled

edit : i fix it guys thank you very much now another problem i have is that google search stops working every 5 sec ..i turn of the application and i had no message again but i need this app any suggestions ?


----------



## Carterkreg (Apr 29, 2013)

*dust between digitizer glass and display*

Hallo to Newman N1 gurus!

My newman has problem - it has some dust particles between digitizer glass and display ( their number grows in time) and it really irritates me. Is there any possibility how to disassemble whole phone (by applying heat to unglue digitizer ect.), and if yes, is there any guide (video, pictures) how to do it? I already tried to dismantle the phone but I stucked on removing motherboard ... looks like it is glued to display or something,

Any answer appreciated.

THANKS A LOT


----------



## adibadro (Apr 29, 2013)

hi!
the motherboard is "glued"... as in there is a regular conductive two sided tape but you don't need to worry cause if you don't jerk it, but pull constantly, it will gently unglue... patience is a virtue. you get the idea. had the same thing happen to me.
when i get home i'll take some pictures.


----------



## Carterkreg (Apr 29, 2013)

adibadro said:


> hi!
> the motherboard is "glued"... as in there is a regular conductive two sided tape but you don't need to worry cause if you don't jerk it, but pull constantly, it will gently unglue... patience is a virtue. you get the idea. had the same thing happen to me.
> when i get home i'll take some pictures.

Click to collapse



thanks for your answer and also in advance for pictures.

btw by the last sentence you mean you also had problems with dust and you solve it?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## adibadro (Apr 29, 2013)

oh yeah, same thing. just writing on the run in the office.
a couple of more hours and the pictures will be up


----------



## adibadro (Apr 30, 2013)

so these are the pics (sorry for the delay), you can see how it unglued in the 2nd one and the type of tape used (in the 1st one in case you want/need to replace it - though i highly doubt it'll need replacing)
the 3rd pic is what you might get when you unglue the motherboard... don't worry, the metal cover clips on/off easily 

hope this helps out


----------



## Carterkreg (May 1, 2013)

adibadro said:


> so these are the pics (sorry for the delay), you can see how it unglued in the 2nd one and the type of tape used (in the 1st one in case you want/need to replace it - though i highly doubt it'll need replacing)
> the 3rd pic is what you might get when you unglue the motherboard... don't worry, the metal cover clips on/off easily
> 
> hope this helps out[/QUOTE]
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Doc8er (May 3, 2013)

Thanks to being new, I can't ask a question in the other Newman JB thread so posting a few things here and there until I can.

I've read most of the posts and it has helped a lot, grateful to have a good phone that's now even better with a nice custom ROM.

JB looks even faster but having a 2.5Gb and a 16Mb phone storage means it's unusable.


----------



## raby500 (May 3, 2013)

*com.android.phone has crashed (always)*



_Ayhan_ said:


> *Original Jelly bean ROM. 26.04.2013  V2.0.2 - MULTILANGUAGE - 4.1.1*
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=428826&uk=639202429  (Flash tools.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi i have a big problem after flashing JDSTAR version of LEWAOS, 
i flashed the rom and then flashed the patch and i keep getting "com.android.phone has crashed" and i can't do anything (other than pressing okay on that message and okay on the next message)

please help


----------



## _Ayhan_ (May 3, 2013)

raby500 said:


> hi i have a big problem after flashing JDSTAR version of LEWAOS,
> i flashed the rom and then flashed the patch and i keep getting "com.android.phone has crashed" and i can't do anything (other than pressing okay on that message and okay on the next message)
> 
> please help

Click to collapse




No problem with the new version


----------



## -wanderer- (May 3, 2013)

I replaced gommers rom with lingfudes - my n1 is faster and battery lasts longer. great work lingfude and co!


----------



## raby500 (May 3, 2013)

_Ayhan_ said:


> No problem with the new version

Click to collapse



unfortunately there is a problem

the one i mentioned earlier ,but i solved it by changing the rom language 
and another problem is that gapps crash but not so often at all

anyway this lewaOs rom is fast and i am happy with it until now (have not tested the battery yet)

and for those who use lingfude rom 
how many hours does the battery last (under normal light use) ?


----------



## hairclub (May 4, 2013)

About 24/30 hours..... it depends of data or wifi use 

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## raby500 (May 4, 2013)

hairclub said:


> About 24/30 hours..... it depends of data or wifi use
> 
> Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



that's not so good

because while using gommers rom i got 70 hours using juice defender
and 40 hours not using juice defender


----------



## Visbek (May 4, 2013)

*back camera spare part*

Dear all,

I have some hardware problems with my back camera.

Did anyone has an purchase source to get a replacement camera (spare part).

I found nothing during my search through the web.

Thanks in advance for your Support.

Visbek


----------



## _Ayhan_ (May 4, 2013)

*LewaOs 13.05.04  New version.*

http://static.lewatek.com/yun/NEWMAN_N1_JB/LeWa_NEWMAN_N1_JB_ROM_13.05.04_878aa.zip

language : china and english.

multilanguage patch : http://uploaded.net/file/0jn6pu4k

Updated: 20130506: Podmieńcie file in the patch


> META-INF\com\google\android\updater-script

Click to collapse



http://d-h.st/e24


----------



## Tsurany (May 5, 2013)

Do you have a link to the changelogs?


----------



## roontje (May 6, 2013)

*stuck with ROM*

I've flashed the *LewaOs 13.05.04  New version* on my N1 but it's a nightmare. I wanted to go back to ICS but now I haven't even got the (chinese) recovery!!! When I press volume+ and power it starts as usual. I'm stuck with this ROM and have no idea how to change this. Can anybody help me...

Thanx in advance


----------



## IcedFlame (May 6, 2013)

Why don't you just install rooted and signed official JB rom from a few pages back? 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abhkamath (May 7, 2013)

roontje said:


> I've flashed the *LewaOs 13.05.04  New version* on my N1 but it's a nightmare. I wanted to go back to ICS but now I haven't even got the (chinese) recovery!!! When I press volume+ and power it starts as usual. I'm stuck with this ROM and have no idea how to change this. Can anybody help me...
> 
> Thanx in advance

Click to collapse



Had the same problem. You will have to flash recovery using Sp Flash Tool again.


----------



## Patanol (May 7, 2013)

*Recovery*

You could install cwm through mobile uncle tools. Find the cwm recovery image in the previous pages. Follow the instructions on the picture.


----------



## roontje (May 7, 2013)

Abhkamath said:


> Had the same problem. You will have to flash recovery using Sp Flash Tool again.

Click to collapse



thanx for the advice, that's what I needed. I've a fully working Newman again. 
:good:

Another question:
I'm using Newman N1 with their official Rom 4.1.1 tweaked by "lingfude". But my sd card isn't recognized. How can I fix this, so I can move my apps to the card?


----------



## strofakias (May 7, 2013)

i"m waiting to came my phone in few days but as i read in here it has problem with thw sd card?how can i meke it instal everything in the external memory card?


----------



## hairclub (May 8, 2013)

strofakias said:


> i"m waiting to came my phone in few days but as i read in here it has problem with thw sd card?how can i meke it instal everything in the external memory card?

Click to collapse



It depends of ROM installed.....btw thats not a problem You will solve in few minutes


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## lazycroco (May 8, 2013)

*silent market update > apps crashing*

Today most of my apps stopped working (they show parts of their gui and then quit/crash). I cannot spot any obvious file structure damage so I blame the silent google market update which had just happened. Do you guys have any idea how to fix this, please?
I'm using the stock Newman rom btw.

And while I'm at it, is there any consensus on what is the best running rom at the moment? I might take this as an opportunity to update after all, never did that before.


----------



## Visbek (May 8, 2013)

*purchase source for back camera found*



Visbek said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have some hardware problems with my back camera.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After a request in a spare part shop, they placed the back camera as a new item. I just ordered and will report.

here is the adress:

mobile-phones.cn/newman-back-camera-replacement-part-original-p-13653.html

Visbek


----------



## hairclub (May 8, 2013)

*HELP*

While I was receiving a call,suddendly screen became dark
Now it does appear always dark,buttons are illuminated and volume up/down work
Phone and battery heat.....
ANY SUGGESTION?


----------



## raftoput (May 8, 2013)

hairclub said:


> While I was receiving a call,suddendly screen became dark
> Now it does appear always dark,buttons are illuminated and volume up/down work
> Phone and battery heat.....
> ANY SUGGESTION?

Click to collapse



Have you tried removing the battery and restarting the phone?

Στάλθηκε από το Nexus 7 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


----------



## hairclub (May 8, 2013)

raftoput said:


> Have you tried removing the battery and restarting the phone?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Nexus 7 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes,but same reason.....phone works but screen is black!


----------



## dimzan (May 9, 2013)

*Android 4.1.1 (JB) custom ROM*



lingfude said:


> Don't forget to hit the "Thanks" button.

Click to collapse





hello.

I am using your JB custom rom but i am having an issue

I cannot get location services working. Gmaps cannot find my location over wifi . I tried pushing NetworkLocation.apk to system/app but still Gmaps says location is currently unavaliable. Nor location services work on every app except i go outdoors and enable gps.


PS i did a clean install of this rom . I first flashed stock N1V1.0.9 via SpFlashTools , then flashed CMW and then updatedupdateDC_JB_2013-04-27_deodex.zip via CWM . Did i do something wrong?


----------



## lingfude (May 9, 2013)

dimzan said:


> hello.
> 
> I am using your JB custom rom but i am having an issue
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, you did everything well.
Does location services worked with GMaps in stock v1.0.9?


----------



## dimzan (May 9, 2013)

lingfude said:


> No, you did everything well.
> Does location services worked with GMaps in stock v1.0.9?

Click to collapse



No, it does not work either on stock flash v1.0.9 . But it was working on 1.0.6 but i dont have the original 1.0.6 to flash  via SpFlashTools and so us to update later on DC_JB_2013-04-27_deodex.zip

I also noticed that there is no NetworkLocation.apk on your system/app rom


Is there any way to completely flash a jelly bean rom via SpFlashTools and with location services working? I always prefer intallation from zero rather than update


sorry for asking so much ant thanks for your support


----------



## lingfude (May 9, 2013)

dimzan said:


> No, it does not work either on stock flash v1.0.9 . But it was working on 1.0.6 but i dont have the original 1.0.6 to flash  via SpFlashTools and so us to update later on DC_JB_2013-04-27_deodex.zip
> 
> I also noticed that there is no NetworkLocation.apk on your system/app rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The stock ROM v2.0.2 doesn't have the networklocation.apk too.
Try this solution and post the result here.


----------



## dimzan (May 10, 2013)

lingfude said:


> The stock ROM v2.0.2 doesn't have the networklocation.apk too.
> Try this solution and post the result here.

Click to collapse



YES !! it is working now!

I dont see why this cannot be included in the rom. With some info about the right file cells.db everyone could benefit from network location



Anyway thank you again!


----------



## roontje (May 10, 2013)

*sd card*

I'm using Newman N1 with their official Rom 4.1.1 tweaked by "lingfude". But my sd card isn't recognized. How can I fix this, so I can move my apps to the card?

thanx in advance


----------



## cabaninho (May 10, 2013)

New lewa version

LeWa_ROM_NEWMAN_N1_JB_13.05.10

http://bbs.lewaos.com/download.php


----------



## roontje (May 11, 2013)

*recovery loop*

I've a serious problem. My Newman N1 starts up in a recovery loop (see pic). It shows the android sign for a few seconds and reboots. It does not stop rebooting. I tried to flash (only the recovery.img and boot.img) it several times but it did not change a thing.
What can I do?????


----------



## dimzan (May 11, 2013)

lingfude said:


> The stock ROM v2.0.2 doesn't have the networklocation.apk too.
> Try this solution and post the result here.

Click to collapse



updated results

location can be determined over wifi but cannot be over 3G . I guess that this is a-gps that does not seem to work , or it does not co-operate corectly with the other programms in my mobile


does this function work on your mobile?


----------



## wesolutka (May 11, 2013)

roontje said:


> I've a serious problem. My Newman N1 starts up in a recovery loop (see pic). It shows the android sign for a few seconds and reboots. It does not stop rebooting. I tried to flash (only the recovery.img and boot.img) it several times but it did not change a thing.
> What can I do?????

Click to collapse



It is Easy to fix, but you loose Your data. Flash Rom with flashtool.
This happens, for example, when you do wipe from the rom not from recovery


----------



## roontje (May 11, 2013)

wesolutka said:


> It is Easy to fix, but you loose Your data. Flash Rom with flashtool.
> This happens, for example, when you do wipe from the rom not from recovery

Click to collapse



flashtool didn't work. It stayed stock in loop. But I managed to install a new cwm recovery with *Quick ADB Pusher v0.5*. Restart N1 with volume down + power and I came in a menu with Chinese characters which I didn't understand. But it gave me acces with Quick ADB Pusher v0.5. From there I could flash a new rom.


----------



## roontje (May 11, 2013)

roontje said:


> I'm using Newman N1 with their official Rom 4.1.1 tweaked by "lingfude". But my sd card isn't recognized. How can I fix this, so I can move my apps to the card?
> 
> thanx in advance

Click to collapse




nobody an idea?

I tried the methode of droidwebspace . com but did not work


----------



## _Ayhan_ (May 12, 2013)

*Recovery..*

cwm recovery 6.0.2.8 : https://www.dropbox.com/s/hltk9ud9d1233fx/Newman_N1_CWM_6028.zip


cwm recovery 6.0.3.0 : https://www.dropbox.com/s/yy1j9a9zs0uthym/Newman_N1_CWM_6030.zip


Twrp Recovery 2.5.0.0 : https://www.dropbox.com/s/fn56s85csckkqce/TWRP Recovery J.B. 2.5.0.0 N1.zip


----------



## strofakias (May 12, 2013)

the newman n1 has came but...it is rooted and i cant do anything for  example delete avast and other programs that are installed...what can i do?how can i rooted myself?


----------



## dimzan (May 12, 2013)

strofakias said:


> the newman n1 has came but...it is rooted and i cant do anything for  example delete avast and other programs that are installed...what can i do?how can i rooted myself?

Click to collapse



it is very easy to root. try searching this thread. once you root install titanium backup and then you uninstall unwanted programms

i suggest that you flash a rooted rom for better performance


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## adibadro (May 13, 2013)

Visbek said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have some hardware problems with my back camera.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



let's talk about a price. i have an original Newman Back Camera Module (off the phone i bricked. already using the screen since i cracked the phone i used due to high levels of stupidity on my part)

pm me


----------



## nikanuka (May 14, 2013)

*vold.fstab*


```
## Example of a standard sdcard mount for the emulator / Dream
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard1 [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host
dev_mount sdcard2 /storage/sdcard0 auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.1/mmc_host
## Example of a dual card setup
# dev_mount left_sdcard  /mnt/sdcard1  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host/mmc0
# dev_mount right_sdcard /mnt/sdcard2  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.2/mmc_host/mmc2

## Example of specifying a specific partition for mounts
# dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard 2 /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1
```

this settings of vold.fstab swaps the memory for Newman N1 Lewa JB final version installed on it,
but
it do not hides extra 55 mb partition there
how to manage?


----------



## KURT.Beadles (May 19, 2013)

dimzan said:


> YES !! it is working now!
> I dont see why this cannot be included in the rom. With some info about the right file cells.db everyone could benefit from network location
> Anyway thank you again!

Click to collapse



dimzan, how did you make it work.I'm following the steps just as they're explained from the link provided by lingfude, but it will not work for me. Are there any special steps that you did to make it work?


----------



## dimzan (May 19, 2013)

KURT.Beadles said:


> dimzan, how did you make it work.I'm following the steps just as they're explained from the link provided by lingfude, but it will not work for me. Are there any special steps that you did to make it work?

Click to collapse



i followed the steps from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1930178



> -First you need this NetworkLocation.apk and put it on /system/app/here and set permission to rw-r-r
> -Second you must ad the right database on /sdcard/nogapps/here
> 
> NetworkLocation Database (copy to /sdcard/.nogapps/cells.db):
> ...

Click to collapse



i clicked on Europe link as i live in greece, i copied cell.db in folder /sdcard/.nogapps/

If folder doesnot exist create it. Make sure it is on the 1st sd card and not the 2nd. Thats how it worked on my mobile.


As i mentioned a-gps is still not working, i dont know why


----------



## KURT.Beadles (May 19, 2013)

dimzan said:


> i followed the steps from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1930178
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the answer. I did exactly as it says and also clicked on Europe, since I live in Sweden. I created the folder .nogapps in my first sdcard. and so on. I have though a question, which lingfude ROM are you using the deodex or odex? I'm using odex and maybe here's my problem...
 

By the way I haven't tried a-gps since my gps is working fine. why do you need to use a-gps?


----------



## dimzan (May 19, 2013)

KURT.Beadles said:


> Thanks for the answer. I did exactly as it says and also clicked on Europe, since I live in Sweden. I created the folder .nogapps in my first sdcard. and so on. I have though a question, which lingfude ROM are you using the deodex or odex? I'm using odex and maybe here's my problem...
> 
> 
> By the way I haven't tried a-gps since my gps is working fine. why do you need to use a-gps?

Click to collapse



I am using the latest deodexed rom from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2222202

I completely flashed the mobile with stock 4.0.4 , flashed the CWM and later updated to 4.1.1 so as to have clean installation.


My gps is also working fine. The reason i want a-gps is because it really reduces gps first fix time.For example when i am in the car i turn data for a few seconds , gps fixes position fast, without having to wait for cold start. Colt time is ususally 60-90sec, EPO gps helps sometimes.

Plus think of this, how can your mobile determine posotion without gps? Via wifi or via celular network. With the above procedure you only fix wifi positioning. Celular position is usefull when wifi is not available.

I really dont understand why these option are not working out of the box. I dont see the meaning of the option a-gps since it is not working. The meaning of update is to update some sections of the software and of course not to destroy some others


----------



## KURT.Beadles (May 19, 2013)

dimzan said:


> I am using the latest deodexed rom from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2222202
> 
> I completely flashed the mobile with stock 4.0.4 , flashed the CWM and later updated to 4.1.1 so as to have clean installation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, so you re-flashed from beginning... maybe that could be one of the issues. And also I'm using the odex version. I will put this on my prio list, but that would mean I'll have to **** around with my settings again 

I totally agree with you about the non working a-gps. I wish the Chinese would release developer tools also for European/North American  developers before they release their software.


----------



## Mati1231 (May 20, 2013)

Hey guys,

since there are many roms, and even JB for our phone, did something changed about the charging time?
I have the Newman since about November and i am really tired of charging it some hours from 50% to 100%... it really takes hours. 
I think it's the same with your phones also, isn't it? Maybe there is a solution already but I just haven't found it yet.. I know that the CPU is running 100% while charging.. I have the MTK6577 Governor Switcher v18, but it doesn't change the CPU frequency while charging. Also when i set it to super powersave, the CPU runs constantly on 1GHz.. But actually it's not important, I just wanted to share my experience with the Switcher..

But what's really important is the charging time. Somebody knows more?


----------



## kra_ppo (May 20, 2013)

The charging time isn't faster with 4.1.1. 
I recommend not to use the original charger. It's faster with a more powerful charger.


----------



## KURT.Beadles (May 20, 2013)

And what is a powerful charger? 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dimzan (May 20, 2013)

KURT.Beadles said:


> And what is a powerful charger?
> 
> Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



buy a charger that gives you 1000mAh (or 1A) output

You will get aboyt 3 hours from 25% to 100%


----------



## KURT.Beadles (May 20, 2013)

dimzan said:


> buy a charger that gives you 1000mAh (or 1A) output
> 
> You will get aboyt 3 hours from 25% to 100%

Click to collapse



A charger that connects to the USB of my Newman? 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kra_ppo (May 20, 2013)

Exactly!


----------



## KURT.Beadles (May 20, 2013)

kra_ppo said:


> Exactly!

Click to collapse



Gotta find a charger that has those specifications.


----------



## IcedFlame (May 20, 2013)

Just check 'stay awake' option in developers menu, and your phone will stay @250MHz while charging. That's the easiest fix for faster charging. 

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kra_ppo (May 21, 2013)

IcedFlame said:


> Just check 'stay awake' option in developers menu, and your phone will stay @250MHz while charging. That's the easiest fix for faster charging.
> 
> Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



More details please! Do you mean mtktools "engineer mode"? Can't find any option like 'Stay awake'.


----------



## IcedFlame (May 21, 2013)

kra_ppo said:


> More details please! Do you mean mtktools "engineer mode"? Can't find any option like 'Stay awake'.

Click to collapse



*Settings -> Developer Options -> Stay Awake*


----------



## hairclub (May 23, 2013)

*INFO*

Finally I reflashed my Newman,but screen is still black(I listen to the power sound),buttons are lighted,but screen is black......
Any suggestion?
Thanks


----------



## maelfilk (May 24, 2013)

hairclub said:


> Finally I reflashed my Newman,but screen is still black(I listen to the power sound),buttons are lighted,but screen is black......
> Any suggestion?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Probably hardware problem with screen.


----------



## wig1210 (May 24, 2013)

I use Newman N1 with etotalk Rom. After cleaning cache via etotalk tools (Seen To be same AS MTK tools) it hangs in bootloop,
Just Start Logo and short Android mascot(maybe Form cwm) then restart.

Tried to flash cwm recovery via flash tool....flash OK, but same Problem with bootloop.

I have cwm backup on SD, any possibility To restore via PC or other solution To get phone working?


Sent from my GT-P7310 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## lingfude (May 24, 2013)

wig1210 said:


> I use Newman N1 with etotalk Rom. After cleaning cache via etotalk tools (Seen To be same AS MTK tools) it hangs in bootloop,
> Just Start Logo and short Android mascot(maybe Form cwm) then restart.
> 
> Tried to flash cwm recovery via flash tool....flash OK, but same Problem with bootloop.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have CWM Recovery installed you can always install one of this ROMs or you can go here and see how to solve the Bootloop problem.


----------



## wig1210 (May 25, 2013)

lingfude said:


> If you have CWM Recovery installed you can always install one of this ROMs or you can go here and see how to solve the Bootloop problem.

Click to collapse



Thanks! N1 works fine again :good::laugh:


----------



## linker12 (May 25, 2013)

hello,

i have problem with two storage places... one is sdcard0 with only 55MB, which is permanently full, and second sdcard1 - memory card. i tried your steps but with no effect. after doing it there was no sdcard0 but when i installed navigation software report told me that the sdcard was not found. where s the problem pls?


----------



## wig1210 (May 26, 2013)

wig1210 said:


> Thanks! N1 works fine again :good::laugh:

Click to collapse



After solving bootloop poblem everything looked good, but a new problem occured.

I use gmail, exchange ad for email another pop3 account. All installed and work, but after reboot exchange account is missing.

I tried with diferent Roms...all same problem. 
- [email protected]
- updateDC_4.1.1_2013-04-05_deodex
- updateDC_JB_2013-04-27_deodex

So I restored my 4.0.4. backup, but it doesn´t work...phone stucks at Newsmy logo...
As nothing worked I flashed original 4.0.4 via flash tool...it works so far.

Did anybody experience the same problem with 4.1.1. How to get exchange account stable on 4.1.1?


----------



## gborek (May 28, 2013)

*Newman N1 4.1 JB rom*

Hi,
 Quick question on latest 4.1 JB rom (V6)... I actually have two sim cards, and with JB there are 2 send and call button in sms and in phone apps.
Can I somehow remove them? One of the sims is only for data transfer.. it doesn't support call/sms.

thanks,
gborek


----------



## salvarez01 (May 30, 2013)

dimzan said:


> I am using the latest deodexed rom from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2222202
> 
> I completely flashed the mobile with stock 4.0.4 , flashed the CWM and later updated to 4.1.1 so as to have clean installation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, for me is enough to put *.apk file in /sytem/app.
*Is not needed to put anything in sdcard.*
This solution solve network location with 3G/2G data and wifi. @lingfunde I think is a good idea to create a patch for this issue.

Regards,


----------



## raftoput (May 30, 2013)

salvarez01 said:


> Hello, for me is enough to put *.apk file in /sytem/app.
> *Is not needed to put anything in sdcard.*
> This solution solve network location with 3G/2G data and wifi.
> @lingfunde I think is a good idea to create a patch for this issue.
> ...

Click to collapse



What apk file?

Στάλθηκε από το Nexus 7 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


----------



## ivanaki (Jun 2, 2013)

Guys,
 Is there any patch who can solve the problem with small phone storage (55mb on me)?

cheers

edit :  I do find the way


----------



## Dalcielo (Jun 2, 2013)

Can you explain how you solved it?


----------



## wesolutka (Jun 2, 2013)

It has been many times
Edit file vold.fstab 

#dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard0 [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host
dev_mount sdcard2 /storage/sdcard0 auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.1/mmc_host


----------



## salvarez01 (Jun 3, 2013)

To have location es enough to put in /system/app 
Networklocation.apk

Enviado desde mi XT910 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ivanaki (Jun 6, 2013)

Dalcielo said:


> Can you explain how you solved it?

Click to collapse



just replace vold.fstab in /system/etc/ - with this one from maelfilk post and voala.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1965660&d=1368671557


----------



## seafish88 (Jun 7, 2013)

*MIUI V5*

Hi, do you know how to start MIUI V5 here is the link: http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=421392&uk=2754994384&third=15 because when I flash it the PIN code is not accepted. Some chineese leters appears and PUK between them that I don't know.


----------



## IcedFlame (Jun 10, 2013)

Has anyone solved the problem with LED notification on official 4.1.1 Rom?


----------



## adibadro (Jun 10, 2013)

*Host enabling on stock 4.1.1*

hi, has anybody tried  to use an otg cable on the N1?
i looked for solutions but nothing actually worked...
i wand this to be able to read a regular usb stick

any ideas?


----------



## ivanaki (Jun 10, 2013)

I already tried those 2 roms, lingfure's and the second one from russian forum guy Agir_Alex and after 1 week 
struggling with battery drain x2, skype problems log in and log out, and not responding phone who need reboot with replacing batery atleast 2 times per day i deside to get back to old fashion 4.04.

So at this point i will w8 for something better.

Ty Lingfure for time spending.

Cheers


----------



## dimzan (Jun 10, 2013)

adibadro said:


> hi, has anybody tried  to use an otg cable on the N1?
> i looked for solutions but nothing actually worked...
> i wand this to be able to read a regular usb stick
> 
> any ideas?

Click to collapse



newman n1 doesnot support usb on the go. there is nothing you can do about it


----------



## lingfude (Jun 11, 2013)

IcedFlame said:


> Has anyone solved the problem with LED notification on official 4.1.1 Rom?

Click to collapse



What problem?


----------



## IcedFlame (Jun 11, 2013)

lingfude said:


> What problem?

Click to collapse



Non working LED since I upgraded from 4.0.4 to 4.1.1

Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lingfude (Jun 11, 2013)

IcedFlame said:


> Non working LED since I upgraded from 4.0.4 to 4.1.1
> 
> Sent from my N1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The notification LED is working fine on JB 4.1.1 release v2.0.2 (26-04-2013).
If you want you can download my custom ROM (based on JB 4.1.1 release v2.0.2) from here.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## cybertech (Jun 12, 2013)

What are the benefits for going to JB 4.1.1 from ICS 4.0.4?
Wanted to know before flashing and cannot afford any failure as thats my only phone.


----------



## adibadro (Jun 12, 2013)

you get more stability and no more compatibility issues with google play apps.

also, for JB 4.1.1 - 27/04/2013 ROM users: opening fb from notification freezes the phone to a reboot (on its own) fb app issues? cause it does not do it in any other situation.


----------



## dimzan (Jun 12, 2013)

adibadro said:


> you get more stability and no more compatibility issues with google play apps.
> 
> also, for JB 4.1.1 - 27/04/2013 ROM users: opening fb from notification freezes the phone to a reboot (on its own) fb app issues? cause it does not do it in any other situation.

Click to collapse



i have the same issue with facebook app. it does freese sometimes when facebook adds notification in the bar, withouth the user thying to see the bar. I will try some older version of facebook since the last update didnt solve the problem


----------



## zivalarasa (Jun 14, 2013)

*balance cuts*

i want to know where the option is located to close tracking...

the problem is when i turn my mobile phone on my balance cuts everytime. i talked to my operator he said tht some international tracking or something like that is running that make my sim balance to cut.

please help me with this.

or is there any other problem

thnks


----------



## adibadro (Jun 16, 2013)

*dialer issues*

hi guys!
just noticed something the other day: my dialer does not show me the ID of the caller (if i get called or i make the call) the address book works fine, all contacts with their pics and details. it's just in the dialer where i see the problem.

suggestions? or should i just replace this dialer with the one from an older ROM build?

thanks!


----------



## giupp (Jun 19, 2013)

dimzan said:


> i have the same issue with facebook app. it does freese sometimes when facebook adds notification in the bar, withouth the user thying to see the bar. I will try some older version of facebook since the last update didnt solve the problem

Click to collapse



unfortunately I have also the same issue with fb app. 
I have notices also that the temperature sensor is locked on 30.0°, any solution?
tks
giupp


----------



## _Ayhan_ (Jun 19, 2013)

*ThL w5 Rom Port - Android 4.1.2*​



> *Download*
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse





>

Click to collapse



*Miui v5 - 3.6.14 - Android 4.1.2(18.06.2013)*​


> *screenshot*

Click to collapse





> *Download*
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Tsurany (Jun 19, 2013)

What is your experience with the MIUI ROM? I reckon it should be better then the LewaOS ROM?


----------



## adibadro (Jun 19, 2013)

i'm guessing it has english... 
this would be my first miui tryout ever: should i do it?


----------



## Tsurany (Jun 19, 2013)

If you try it let us know the result. I need my phone during the week quite badly so testing of custom roms is something I need my time for.


----------



## mlgmlg (Jun 19, 2013)

_Ayhan_ said:


> ThL w5 Rom Port - Android 4.1.2

Click to collapse



Why are you posting this as if it's your work? Especially with big red letters?

This is not your work, so at list you have to give credit to the author of this mod.

The same goes for your post in the other thread


----------



## Tsurany (Jun 19, 2013)

mlgmlg said:


> Why are you posting this as if it's your work? Especially with big red letters?
> 
> This is not your work, so at list you have to give credit to the author of this mod.
> 
> The same goes for your post in the other thread

Click to collapse



Looks like he is just sharing. Nowhere it's saying that it's his. I'm just happy someone shares things. What have you ever done for others? Contribute before you complain.


----------



## mlgmlg (Jun 19, 2013)

Tsurany said:


> Looks like he is just sharing. Nowhere it's saying that it's his. I'm just happy someone shares things.

Click to collapse



When you share you give credit to where it's due - to the author. And you don't share "screaming" all over the place with huge red capital letters...


----------



## adibadro (Jun 19, 2013)

so i will try to use this and see how it behaves,
will give some feedback a.s.a.p.

edit: i would have loved to use it if, after instalation, it would not have given a "phone process error" so...

that is the first bug i found and it prevents from using it, bascally. back to the deodex 2013-04-27

edit: aren't I so lucky? the deodex update is not working )


----------



## zivalarasa (Jun 20, 2013)

i updated my phone to version n1v2.0.1 andriod version 4.1.1

the problem is i cant install google play store in it. actually it doesnot open when installed. al though it shows in running applications.
i have cleared cache n uninstalled to install any older vers of googleplay apk file but useless...

Plz help me sort out wat the problem is.

thnx


----------



## _Ayhan_ (Jun 20, 2013)

mlgmlg said:


> Why are you posting this as if it's your work? Especially with big red letters?
> 
> This is not your work, so at list you have to give credit to the author of this mod.
> 
> The same goes for your post in the other thread

Click to collapse




okay? , dont realized?


----------



## Tsurany (Jun 20, 2013)

adibadro said:


> so i will try to use this and see how it behaves,
> will give some feedback a.s.a.p.
> 
> edit: i would have loved to use it if, after instalation, it would not have given a "phone process error" so...
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you manage to fix your issues? Thinking about updating to MIUI tomorrow but will do a nandroid backup before.


----------



## adibadro (Jun 20, 2013)

managed to get it running again with deodex 2013-04-27 with a memory patch. so far, so good.
no idea why miui does not work. i got the "com.android.phone process stopped working" all 5 attempts. good thing google backed up everything

ps: hacked inductive charging on my newman


----------



## kra_ppo (Jun 20, 2013)

What did you do? 

"ps: hacked inductive charging on my newman"


----------



## adibadro (Jun 20, 2013)

Palm pree inductive charger + the coil from a palm pree case. A little bit of attention and that's about it... I'm on the phone so no link for YouTube... but google inductive back palm pree.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## Tsurany (Jun 21, 2013)

Found a link: http://lifehacker.com/5598744/hack-an-induction-charger-to-work-with-any-cellphone


----------



## adibadro (Jun 21, 2013)

i didn't do it like that... i opened the phone, got wires out from the usb, etched room for the coil and 4 metal/magnetic bits an put it inside the back cover.
i'll come back with photos

edit: photos 







you can probably see dimples in the case right under the Newman logo and midway between the speaker and camera - thinned the case a bit too much, but hey... it's a hack 






the inside looks nice.

next two photos are taken with an older HTC


----------



## anooj (Jun 21, 2013)

dimzan said:


> i have the same issue with facebook app. it does freese sometimes when facebook adds notification in the bar, withouth the user thying to see the bar. I will try some older version of facebook since the last update didnt solve the problem

Click to collapse



I too am facing the same issue with facebook app, phone freezes and reboots after some time, did anyone find any solution to this???


----------



## Tsurany (Jun 21, 2013)

MIUI ROM works but you need to do a full wipe. Problem is that it doesn't support the second simcard, it will crash when there is a simcard in the second slot.


----------



## adibadro (Jun 21, 2013)

Tsurany said:


> MIUI ROM works but you need to do a full wipe. Problem is that it doesn't support the second simcard, it will crash when there is a simcard in the second slot.

Click to collapse



thanks for the info. 
doesn't that make the whole dualsim idea meaningless? 
untill a 4.2 version, deodex :good::good::good: is stable enough (minus the fb app - but i find it better: less wasted time)


----------



## adibadro (Jun 22, 2013)

keiser1080 said:


> I will explain how to flash the recovery
> 
> *First off all if you are not sure don't do anything because you can brick your phone!!!
> I can not garenty anithing !!!
> ...

Click to collapse



this little tutorial got me out of a big mess. big thanks!


----------



## gcuervo (Jun 23, 2013)

my n1 only shows boot logo, i recover n1 with 2.5GB of internal memory as follows

1. flash stock rom with spflash tools
2. flash recovery cwm
3. update to updateDC_JB_2013-04-27_deodex
4. apply http://www.droidwebspace.com/index.php/roms/75-repartition to increase internal memory
4.1 backup using cwm
4.2 reboot to recovery
4.3 format /cache /data /system
4.4 restore from cwm


----------



## Tsurany (Jun 24, 2013)

adibadro said:


> thanks for the info.
> doesn't that make the whole dualsim idea meaningless?
> untill a 4.2 version, deodex :good::good::good: is stable enough (minus the fb app - but i find it better: less wasted time)

Click to collapse



Does make the phone quite useless for me, I need the dualsim functionality.


----------



## Mati1231 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey, I am using Android 4.1.1 (JB) Release 2013-04-27 rom from lingfude and my phone never goes in deep sleep, whatever I do..
When the screen is off, it runs on 1 GHz..
Somebody has the same problem? Maybe somebody's got a solution? Would be awesome guys, thanks


----------



## ridz_arman (Jun 27, 2013)

Google play store doesnt open.  Have it been removed from n1v2.0.1...plz someone help


----------



## Millenium Apps (Jun 27, 2013)

ridz_arman said:


> Google play store doesnt open.  Have it been removed from n1v2.0.1...plz someone help

Click to collapse



If you lost the Google Play app, you will have to install it this way:
download it on your Computer or phone, here is the link:
http://android-market-apk.en.softonic.com/android

And use an apk installer to install it or find a software related to your device that allows you to install apps directly from your computer.

Hope this will help


----------



## ridz_arman (Jun 27, 2013)

Google plays gets installed but doesnt open...it open for an instant and then closes but the running process show its running...plz help
I hv tried everythng


----------



## simo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

*data & time issue*

hi, after the upgrade to jelly bean 4.1 i have an issue when i try to open the date & time from the settings. It crashes!
anyone else having this issue? do you know how to fix?

i also having the system freeze issue when facebook showing the above notificatoions..


----------



## lingfude (Jun 27, 2013)

ridz_arman said:


> Google plays gets installed but doesnt open...it open for an instant and then closes but the running process show its running...plz help
> I hv tried everythng

Click to collapse



Try clear Google Play data and cache.

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------




simo6 said:


> hi, after the upgrade to jelly bean 4.1 i have an issue when i try to open the date & time from the settings. It crashes!
> anyone else having this issue? do you know how to fix?
> 
> i also having the system freeze issue when facebook showing the above notificatoions..

Click to collapse



Regarding to Date & Time settings, this is a bug from stock JB 4.1.1.
If you want you can try my custom ROM from here (I fixed this bug).


----------



## Mati1231 (Jun 28, 2013)

Mati1231 said:


> Hey, I am using Android 4.1.1 (JB) Release 2013-04-27 rom from lingfude and my phone never goes in deep sleep, whatever I do..
> When the screen is off, it runs on 1 GHz..
> Somebody has the same problem? Maybe somebody's got a solution? Would be awesome guys, thanks

Click to collapse



Can somebody just answer me if you experience the same issue? If yes, it's okay, if not, i will just change the rom, maybe there is no solution for that...


----------



## kra_ppo (Jun 28, 2013)

How do you know that it doesn't go to deep sleep? Cpu-Spy?


----------



## lingfude (Jun 28, 2013)

Mati1231 said:


> Hey, I am using Android 4.1.1 (JB) Release 2013-04-27 rom from lingfude and my phone never goes in deep sleep, whatever I do..
> When the screen is off, it runs on 1 GHz..
> Somebody has the same problem? Maybe somebody's got a solution? Would be awesome guys, thanks

Click to collapse



I have no problem with Deep Sleep mode and I use this ROM.
Maybe you have some application installed that is causing this behavior.


----------



## zivalarasa (Jun 30, 2013)

i have done everythng to install google play...it doesnt open although it gets installed...i cleared data n cache n reinstalled it too. bt i guess ths rom hs sweeped google so tht system doesnt get burden

n1v2.0.1 
android version 4.1.1


plz help out  cz slideme app is so irritating for downloading apps

and android 4.2 is already in market why no rom fr n1 with ths OS?


----------



## lingfude (Jul 1, 2013)

zivalarasa said:


> i have done everythng to install google play...it doesnt open although it gets installed...i cleared data n cache n reinstalled it too. bt i guess ths rom hs sweeped google so tht system doesnt get burden
> 
> n1v2.0.1
> android version 4.1.1
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want you can try my custom ROM (release 2013-04-27).
See here.


----------



## bigrammy (Jul 11, 2013)

*A little off topic but for the greater good of our community*

Hi all,

I have a personal request  
Please show your support and encouragement for the master dev and creator of these awesome utility tools whom we hope will fully support our MTK SoC  :fingers-crossed: So please lets show him some appreciation. :good:
Please do not bomb him with lots of question just yet but feel free to hit the thanks button and leave some kind comments  

Thanks to all in advance for helping to try strengthen the MTK SoC community  

PS: The file manager tool is Awesome for tweaking stuff 

Please visit these page's Here *[UTIL][Win]Android Ultimate Toolbox Pro

Key features*
Update.zip creator
Update.zip signer
Flash kernels
Flash recovery images
Flash upate.zip
Flash system images
Flash data images
Flash splash images
Install APKs (system and user)
Uninstall APKs (system and user)
Unpack APKs
Repack APKs
Sign APKs
Deodex APKs, Jars (both computer and device)
Zip-align APKs
Check MD5 sums
File manager
Root checker
Root your device
Unroot device
Logger (logcat and dmesg)
Rebooter (normal reboot, reboot in recovery, reboot in bootloader, reboot from fastboot)
Backup manager
Backup/restore apps NEW!!
Device ID configurator (device name, build number, Android version)
Unlock bootloader
Lock bootloader
Wipe (system, data, cache, boot, recovery)
And much more to come!

*Note:* Not all flash features are supported on mtk SoC just yet also make sure to read the help topics within the tool before using Android Ultimate Toolbox Pro.

and Here *Boot Animation Factory-Create,Preview and Manage Boot Animations 

Key features:*
Preview zipped boot animations (their actual format)
Preview boot animations from folder
Preview boot animation from phone (can save the boot animation to your computer)
Preview boot sound from phone
Create boot animations
Flip and rotate boot animations NEW!!
Export boot animations as GIF animations
Flash boot animations to phone
Flash boot sounds to phone
Explore boot animations
Favorites list of boot animations
Slick, easy-to-use user interface (can be themed)
Automatic update check option
Extended preview info (can be toggled in Settings)
No limitatins of any kind!

System requirements:
Windows XP SP3 or later (Windows 7 is recommended)
Microsoft.NET Framework 4 or later (Client Profile is also needed)


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## bigrammy (Jul 12, 2013)

*Need help for OUR SoC*

Hi,

I am trying to get better support for the Mediatek SoC on xda so could you all please help me help you and show your support Here
I am asking that the Mediatek SoC be granted its own section under "Device" instead of us being posted all over the forum. 

Maybe they will listen if we get enough response :fingers-crossed: 

Please spread the word Thanks


----------



## yuweng (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeoh bro, fully support your initiative... :highfive:

More tools that supports *MTK* devices meaning more development... 

More development means we need our own *MTK* device thread...


----------



## cybertech (Jul 21, 2013)

Does anyone know our Newman N1 support OTG?
Need confirmation before buying the OTG cable.
Thks.


----------



## kra_ppo (Jul 21, 2013)

AFAIK: NO!


----------



## gerstavros (Jul 21, 2013)

cybertech said:


> Does anyone know our Newman N1 support OTG?
> Need confirmation before buying the OTG cable.
> Thks.

Click to collapse



no


----------



## strofakias (Jul 22, 2013)

i just update  the rom to 4.1 and it doesnt have the camera apk.
and 2nd the phone is rooted but i dont have root acces...somebody help me


----------



## lingfude (Jul 23, 2013)

Which ROM do you installed?

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -wanderer- (Aug 1, 2013)

lingfude, i love your rom! I've been using it for months now, with no problems whatsoever. Do you plan to release any new versions in the future? Is it even possible to run newer versions of Android on N1?

Also, does anyone own N2? I think i might purchase it in the future


----------



## adibadro (Aug 1, 2013)

hey guys!
this just came in my email http://www.achinaseller.com/cellpho...reen-8MP-13MP-NEWEST-XIAOMI-2S-smartphone.htm
looks to damn good to be true. especially since it's the same screen size (i find 4.3 inch displays to be juuuust right )
has anybody owned or owns XIAOMI?

also, i fully subscribe to the above post 
no glitches no problems. awesome!!!!


----------



## giwrgosth (Aug 8, 2013)

Good afternoon to everyone.
Υesterday broke my screen. Works fine, but you should change it.
Does anyone know where I can find?
Thank you!


----------



## ivanaki (Aug 9, 2013)

giwrgosth said:


> ..Υesterday broke my screen.
> Does anyone know where I can find?..

Click to collapse



here for example...http://www.etotalk.com/touch-screen-display-digiterzer-lcd-for-newman-n1_p3630.html#review

cheers


----------



## giwrgosth (Aug 10, 2013)

ivanaki said:


> here for example..
> cheers

Click to collapse



Thank you!
But i need only Touch Screen Digitizer, the screen work fine.
Also this combination is very expensive, with double money buying a more modern mobile.


----------



## auto456 (Aug 10, 2013)

You need just this, right? 
http://www.mobile-phones.cn/newman-touch-screen-digitizer-original-p-11245.html

But it's also 41$


----------



## osfpg (Aug 11, 2013)

*Newman N1 Problem with back camera*

I have problem with back camera. The phone does not recognizes the back camera at all! I have all ready format and replace rom form etootalk but nothing get fixed. I hope you have an idea to help me!


----------



## P1azer (Aug 11, 2013)

Have you already tried SW like "hardware info"?

Tapatalk & Newman N1


----------



## -wanderer- (Aug 12, 2013)

osfpg said:


> I have problem with back camera. The phone does not recognizes the back camera at all! I have all ready format and replace rom form etootalk but nothing get fixed. I hope you have an idea to help me!

Click to collapse



try CameraMX app, it works for me


----------



## strofakias (Aug 14, 2013)

.if anybody know....
i am touching the screen in the midlle and the notification bar is coming down...what is thiw?like the screen need set up or something


----------



## Tennic (Aug 16, 2013)

Is there a patch (or other) to manage the lighting of the soft touch buttons?
After a few moments the lighting off, instead I like that they remain always on when the display is on...


----------



## ivanaki (Aug 16, 2013)

Tennic said:


> Is there a patch (or other) to manage...

Click to collapse



Here you go  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.deskangel.kblight&hl=en

cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2013)

*freelander i10*

has anyone successfully installed a newman n1 rom on a freelander i10 phone? underneath the cover i have a sticker saying its a newman n1 but the cover and the battery say freelander, i'm a bit confused what phone i have and what i can and cant do with it


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## ivanaki (Aug 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> has anyone ...

Click to collapse



Freelander and n1 are the same phone with different name. 
Enjoy all rom's for newman n1.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2013)

*thanks*



ivanaki said:


> Freelander and n1 are the same phone with different name.
> Enjoy all rom's for newman n1.

Click to collapse



thanks for clearing that up


----------



## gute-10 (Aug 23, 2013)

*boot loop*

hey, i use newman n1 with etotalk mod rom, it started having problems and i chose to restore it to factory setting. now its stuck in a boot loop, i've tried to follow instructions in order to solve it but with no success. can any one please help me with it?


----------



## Tennic (Aug 23, 2013)

gute-10 said:


> hey, i use newman n1 with etotalk mod rom, it started having problems and i chose to restore it to factory setting. now its stuck in a boot loop, i've tried to follow instructions in order to solve it but with no success. can any one please help me with it?

Click to collapse



I've also had the same problem. I had to contact the seller to get the rom and flash it...


----------



## gute-10 (Aug 23, 2013)

*ictsnewl the*



Tennic said:


> I've also had the same problem. I had to contact the seller to get the rom and flash it...

Click to collapse



do you still have it? is it possible that you'll send it to me?


----------



## lingfude (Aug 23, 2013)

gute-10 said:


> hey, i use newman n1 with etotalk mod rom, it started having problems and i chose to restore it to factory setting. now its stuck in a boot loop, i've tried to follow instructions in order to solve it but with no success. can any one please help me with it?

Click to collapse





Tennic said:


> I've also had the same problem. I had to contact the seller to get the rom and flash it...

Click to collapse



Refer to this site http://amitbhatia.in/newman/ and follow the instruction for "Bootloop Problem".


----------



## gute-10 (Aug 23, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Refer to this site http://amitbhatia.in/newman/ and follow the instruction for "Bootloop Problem".

Click to collapse



thanks but i've already tried it and the files there are missing, i successfully mounted a different recovery image but now i cant get access to recovery mode at all (tried all kind of key pressing combinations).


----------



## Tennic (Aug 23, 2013)

gute-10 said:


> do you still have it? is it possible that you'll send it to me?

Click to collapse



I immediately installed this rom and not that of etotalk, because equally good and light, but not branded, so I deleted the etotalk rom.
I suggest you to install the "Android 4.1.1 (JB) custom ROMs v2.0.2" - "Release 2013-04-27 > Custom based on official release N1v2.0.2 (SDCard update)"


----------



## gute-10 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tennic said:


> I immediately installed this rom and not that of etotalk, because equally good and light, but not branded, so I deleted the etotalk rom.
> I suggest you to install the "Android 4.1.1 (JB) custom ROMs v2.0.2" - "Release 2013-04-27 > Custom based on official release N1v2.0.2 (SDCard update)"

Click to collapse



thank you


----------



## lingfude (Aug 23, 2013)

Tennic said:


> I immediately installed this rom and not that of etotalk, because equally good and light, but not branded, so I deleted the etotalk rom.
> I suggest you to install the "Android 4.1.1 (JB) custom ROMs v2.0.2" - "Release 2013-04-27 > Custom based on official release N1v2.0.2 (SDCard update)"

Click to collapse



Is good to hear that my custom ROM solve your problem.


----------



## Tennic (Aug 23, 2013)

gute-10 said:


> thanks i did that but now when the phone starts all the apps keep failing all the time

Click to collapse



Strange... I installed the ROM (v2.0.2) and the app worked all ... Of course, after a factory reset and wipe cache and Dalvik... Maybe you did not do the factory reset, and the app you had before with etotalk rom do not work properly with this other rom : Confuso:



lingfude said:


> Is good to hear that my custom ROM solve your problem.

Click to collapse



Excellent rom, I preferred to etotalk rom however was already good, but yours is better ... I Look forward to the v2.0.3


----------



## auto456 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I have a question about the 3G Service.

On the Sim-Card insert is one for G and one for W/G, but in the Settings I can change which Card use the 3G-Service.

Can I change it in the Options or just by swapping the Cards?

And if this is just a Software Setting, isnt it possible to activate the 3G-Service on both cards?

Until now I thought that its about the Hardware.

Thanks in advance,
Arthur P.

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mati1231 (Aug 26, 2013)

U have to swap the cards, just one slot supports the high speed


----------



## adibadro (Aug 26, 2013)

Mati1231 said:


> U have to swap the cards, just one slot supports the high speed

Click to collapse



I've tried just the software swap and it looked like it worked. speedtest gave me almost the same upload/download speeds. and they were in 3G limits


----------



## wesolutka (Aug 27, 2013)

You can swap in OS, but only one in the same time can use wcdma radio and antena


----------



## zivalarasa (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a question for all of you. I have installed almost all the roms for newman n1 but the best i found was the ICS one came originally with the fone. the jb roms are all unstable. I need a powerful and stable and speedy rom  of jellybean for newman n1


----------



## ivanaki (Aug 27, 2013)

..


----------



## P1azer (Aug 27, 2013)

I've been running on LeWa ROM since February and everything seems to be OK. Rom is based on JB now for sure. 

Tapatalk & Newman N1


----------



## ozp (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a old ROM (version 5) android 4 

I cannot make tethering...  is this a ROM issue ? Does the newer ROM fixed that?

regards


----------



## zivalarasa (Aug 28, 2013)

Well I dont want chinese roms. Many of the roms have chinese applications and even chinese status bars. Do any one have pure english patch ?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow. Never imagined a thread I created would become so popular


----------



## zivalarasa (Aug 28, 2013)

http://files.china-iphone.ru/download.php?file=254deodexed_LeWa_NEWMAN_N1_JB_ROM_13.08.15_rus.zip

check this rom. its good


----------



## Tennic (Aug 30, 2013)

*Browser syng with google account*

I have a little problem ... The sync with my google account is perfectly for everything except for the browser (I use the stock browser, which then would have to sync).
In the list of components that are synchronized with my google account is all (address book, calendar, keep, etc), but not the browser ... Any solution?


----------



## P1azer (Sep 1, 2013)

Ive been using Chrome since January. Chrome is synchronized with chrome on PC.. And only problem is flash. In that case I rather use dolphin or If I don't have 3G signal than I use Opera mini... 

Tapatalk & Newman N1


----------



## Tennic (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, chrome syncs 
However, in all other smartphones that I have, even the stock Android browser JB syncs with the google account. This is my first smartphone in which the stock browser does not synchronize with the google account, it lacks the appropriate item in the menu synchronization 
Honestly I think it's a bug of the rom N1, because in all, in the menu sync google, there are all the items except the browser 

EDIT: SOLUTION 

Even though the package "chromeBookmarksSyncAdapter" was installed, synchronization of browser did not appear in the list of synchronizations.
I imagined that the package "chromeBookmarksSyncAdapter" was not congruent with the version of Android and the browser.
So I downloaded the GAPPS for Android 4.1.x (gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip), I installed from recovery (after wipe cache and dalvik), and now the synchronization of browser works perfectly.
In more has been completed the voice dictation, first incomplete (compared to nexus).
Here is the solution for anyone with the same problem


----------



## adibadro (Sep 9, 2013)

*4.2.2 working*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=45048032&postcount=1

found this thread and it works and it's stable (though sometimes it heats up)
many thanks to Superdragonpt for the ROM

for now it's all good...


----------



## Tennic (Sep 9, 2013)

adibadro said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=45048032&postcount=1
> 
> found this thread and it works and it's stable (though sometimes it heats up)
> many thanks to Superdragonpt for the ROM
> ...

Click to collapse



The rom is for ZTE v970 ... thou hast tried on Newman N1 and it works perfectly? 
In the thread no one refers to newman n1


----------



## adibadro (Sep 9, 2013)

Tennic said:


> The rom is for ZTE v970 ... thou hast tried on Newman N1 and it works perfectly?
> In the thread no one refers to newman n1

Click to collapse



I have indeed tried by going on a whim and it works :victory::victory::victory:

I have not tried a 3G connection (new carrier and I'm in France... and the plan I bought has some stupid conditions... now I know) so that might heat it up. 

aaaaand I just noticed the camera app does not work :crying::crying::crying: - guess cause the v970 has a 5MPx sensor 
gonna see if i can fix it
edit: first go at it made the UI crash... asked Superdragonpt to take a look at it...

it was an experimental build anyway...

maybe gomers or lingfude can have a crack at it  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## cuongdhytn (Sep 9, 2013)

i don't know


----------



## auto456 (Sep 16, 2013)

I tried the ZTE V970 rom, too and uploaded a few pics.
3G and WLAN works fine and until now it's very stable but not smooth at all.
 The battery consumption is very simillar to the 4.1 Rom's

But the Camera doesnt work.


----------



## adibadro (Sep 16, 2013)

so the same issue 
I am "le sad" without the camera app so i'll revert to the Newman ROM
if anybody else wants to take a crack at it... please do


----------



## hed190 (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm using LingFude's Release 2013-04-27, and a week ago im getting problem's, my phone turns OFF from nothing!!!I Think i need to format it a reinstall it but i don't want to lose my DATA.


----------



## gerstavros (Sep 22, 2013)

hed190 said:


> I'm using LingFude's Release 2013-04-27, and a week ago im getting problem's, my phone turns OFF from nothing!!!I Think i need to format it a reinstall it but i don't want to lose my DATA.

Click to collapse



Titanium backup


----------



## dfuujin (Sep 24, 2013)

hed190 said:


> I'm using LingFude's Release 2013-04-27, and a week ago im getting problem's, my phone turns OFF from nothing!!!I Think i need to format it a reinstall it but i don't want to lose my DATA.

Click to collapse



 I have the same problem. When you turn on back the mobile phone after, the battery % is different than before? For me it's random, 70% battery, turn off, 15%, turn off, 45%... >.< 

I think i will format it too.


----------



## lingfude (Sep 24, 2013)

hed190 said:


> I'm using LingFude's Release 2013-04-27, and a week ago im getting problem's, my phone turns OFF from nothing!!!I Think i need to format it a reinstall it but i don't want to lose my DATA.

Click to collapse



I don't have this problem. 
May be some application that is causing this.



dfuujin said:


> I have the same problem. When you turn on back the mobile phone after, the battery % is different than before? For me it's random, 70% battery, turn off, 15%, turn off, 45%... >.<
> 
> I think i will format it too.

Click to collapse



You can try this Battery Calibration from Google Play.
When I have this random values in the battery I use this application to solve the problem.


----------



## hed190 (Sep 24, 2013)

lingfude said:


> I don't have this problem.
> May be some application that is causing this.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it's probably battery problems, i'm charging and then i will calibrate it and then i will see whats wrong here.


----------



## Evil_Mind (Sep 28, 2013)

*Inaccurate battery read fix*

After some time of using it the battery get loose inside its place.
Try to put a thin piece of cardboard or folded paper under the battery (not on the phones back) as seen in the attached picture


----------



## KnieveI (Sep 28, 2013)

*Flash recovery with Mobile Uncle?*



_Ayhan_ said:


> cwm recovery 6.0.2.8 : https://www.dropbox.com/s/hltk9ud9d1233fx/Newman_N1_CWM_6028.zip
> 
> 
> cwm recovery 6.0.3.0 : https://www.dropbox.com/s/yy1j9a9zs0uthym/Newman_N1_CWM_6030.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Do anybody know if any of these can be flashed with mobile uncle or similar mtk tool?

I know its possible but i need the right CWM img. The phone is rooted ics 4.0.4 ver.1.0.1.
Have been searching a lot.

Edit. Did unzip and flash the 6.0.2.8 img with Mobile Uncle. Seems to work fine.
Then flashed Lingfude's 4.1.1 2013.04.27. 

Is there any advantages with the newer 6.0.3.0 ?

I found a fully working 4.2.2 for my Zopo ZP900 , a port from a Amoi rom. The hardware are very similar to the N1.
Anybody seen something like that for our Newman N1?
Though im happy with 4.1 its not that different from Ics. I really would like 4.2.2.

Thanks
Knievel


----------



## kra_ppo (Oct 1, 2013)

KnieveI said:


> Though im happy with 4.1 its not that different from Ics. I really would like 4.2.2.
> 
> Thanks
> Knievel

Click to collapse



I would like to have 4.2.2 too! 
Lingfude: what do you think about it?


----------



## lingfude (Oct 1, 2013)

kra_ppo said:


> I would like to have 4.2.2 too!
> Lingfude: what do you think about it?

Click to collapse



I think it will be difficult because Newman has gave up of our N1. 
The only possibility is if someone porting successfully 4.2.2 from another phone but is difficult because of different hardware drivers and libs.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## adibadro (Oct 3, 2013)

lingfude said:


> I think it will be difficult because Newman has gave up of our N1.
> The only possibility is if someone porting successfully 4.2.2 from another phone but is difficult because of different hardware drivers and libs.

Click to collapse



i've already tried the v970 4.2.2 rom (it's on the previous page) and apart from the camera it all works just fine. if anybody here can make the camera work, please... i've given up (not enough knowledge)


----------



## lingfude (Oct 3, 2013)

adibadro said:


> i've already tried the v970 4.2.2 rom (it's on the previous page) and apart from the camera it all works just fine. if anybody here can make the camera work, please... i've given up (not enough knowledge)

Click to collapse



For those who want try 4.2.2 for Newman N1 go to this thread on china-iphone.ru forum and download and install the port AMOI_N821_4.2.2 by [email protected]

Don't forget to thanks *[email protected]* for his work.

If anyone try it please report the results here.

*@adibadro*

By the way... the compass works well with V970 4.2.2 Rom?


----------



## adibadro (Oct 3, 2013)

> *@adibadro*
> 
> By the way... the compass works well with V970 4.2.2 Rom?

Click to collapse



ah, yes... the compass works "half way" as in if you open it up it finds north. if then you turn around 180 it starts to wabble between north and east ...


----------



## ozp (Oct 3, 2013)

http://www.needrom.com/?s=Newman+N1&sa=search&scat=824

Title: NEWMAN N1 MIUI
Listed: 09/28/2013 1:35 am
ROM Version: ROM Android 4.2.2 MIUI

Description

ROM Mobile NEWMAN N1  – ROM Android 4.2.2 MIUI
Ported Amoi N820 Miui v5 4.2.2 – 3.9.13 on  NEWMAN N1
Gapps Not include
Language support : Multi Lang


Question: is this the same port that's being discussed here?


----------



## Tennic (Oct 3, 2013)

ozp said:


> http://www.needrom.com/?s=Newman+N1&sa=search&scat=824
> 
> Title: NEWMAN N1 MIUI
> Listed: 09/28/2013 1:35 am
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the direct link

http://www.needrom.com/mobile/newman-n1-miui-2/

Has anyone tried this rom?


----------



## adibadro (Oct 3, 2013)

ozp said:


> http://www.needrom.com/?s=Newman+N1&sa=search&scat=824
> 
> Title: NEWMAN N1 MIUI
> Listed: 09/28/2013 1:35 am
> ...

Click to collapse



nope. but i'm gonna try it on now and see what this brings to the table. thanks for the post man!


----------



## _Ayhan_ (Oct 3, 2013)

*New!* Cwm recovery 6.0.3.2 : https://www.dropbox.com/s/cuo9juof5rjwwr7/Newman_N1_CWM_6032.zip


----------



## adibadro (Oct 4, 2013)

*test results are in*



Tennic said:


> This is the direct link
> 
> http://www.needrom.com/mobile/newman-n1-miui-2/
> 
> Has anyone tried this rom?

Click to collapse



so i installed the ROM and here are the drawbacks:
- AnTuTu 4.0 scores  less (had 8852, now 7356)
- no video recording capability - camera force closes
- no front facing camera capability - no image

Games work smooth, compass works better, GPS has a fast positioning time,battery life looks to be better, super fast boot, other apps don't crash and the dialer is cooler (name of the network on the call button), same goes for the sms app - dont know if this is a miui thing 

i'm gonna stick to it though, since i'm planning an upgrade to the mi-s2

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------




_Ayhan_ said:


> *New!* Cwm recovery 6.0.3.2 : https://www.dropbox.com/s/cuo9juof5rjwwr7/Newman_N1_CWM_6032.zip

Click to collapse



what's new in it (is it worth the update)?
and what's the safest way to update (if it's worth it)?

thanks


----------



## Tennic (Oct 4, 2013)

adibadro said:


> so i installed the ROM and here are the drawbacks:
> - AnTuTu 4.0 scores  less (had 8852, now 7356)
> - no video recording capability - camera force closes
> - no front facing camera capability - no image
> ...

Click to collapse




So, camera app don't works? Do you try to instal Gapps? With the stock rom (or mod rom, stock based), the browser sync (with google account) was did not work, while after installing gapps (for Android 4.1.1) works perfectly. Maybe, you must install the gapps and the camera starts to work...

So, the compass works well? With the stock rom 4.1.1 (and with mod based on that) the compass has an error of 45°.
And the GPS takes a long time to make the fix ... But with this rom the fix is faster?
Thanks


----------



## adibadro (Oct 4, 2013)

Tennic said:


> So, camera app don't works? Do you try to instal Gapps? With the stock rom (or mod rom, stock based), the browser sync (with google account) was did not work, while after installing gapps (for Android 4.1.1) works perfectly. Maybe, you must install the gapps and the camera starts to work...
> 
> So, the compass works well? With the stock rom 4.1.1 (and with mod based on that) the compass has an error of 45°.
> And the GPS takes a long time to make the fix ... But with this rom the fix is faster?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



oh, i installed gapps cause otherwise i wouldn't have GooglePlay
the camera does work, if you only take pictures (does a nice job and the flash is actually brighter - i guess it has more juice)
gps and compass work better.


----------



## Tennic (Oct 4, 2013)

adibadro said:


> oh, i installed gapps cause otherwise i wouldn't have GooglePlay
> the camera does work, if you only take pictures (does a nice job and the flash is actually brighter - i guess it has more juice)
> gps and compass work better.

Click to collapse



But, does not work the front camera and video : (

Do you try any other app for video and pictures with front camera (es. camera360 or other)? So, you know if it is the fault of the camera app or the rom : Confuso:


----------



## lingfude (Oct 4, 2013)

adibadro said:


> so i installed the ROM and here are the drawbacks:
> - AnTuTu 4.0 scores  less (had 8852, now 7356)
> - no video recording capability - camera force closes
> - no front facing camera capability - no image
> ...

Click to collapse




Can you please upload only the boot.img from this ROM to compare with stock boot.img.

Thanks


----------



## ozp (Oct 4, 2013)

adibadro said:


> so i installed the ROM and here are the drawbacks:
> - AnTuTu 4.0 scores  less (had 8852, now 7356)
> - no video recording capability - camera force closes
> - no front facing camera capability - no image

Click to collapse



Is theoretically possible to get this fixed by the rom maker or others with proper knowledge? 

About the antutu, should 4.2 be heavier and thus produce the lower score?


----------



## adibadro (Oct 4, 2013)

* @lingfude* here you go boot.img

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------




ozp said:


> Is theoretically possible to get this fixed by the rom maker or others with proper knowledge?
> 
> About the antutu, should 4.2 be heavier and thus produce the lower score?

Click to collapse



I hope this is something that can be easily fixed

and about the scores... i have a tablet that scored 11585 with 4.1.1 and 20850 with 4.2.2 so that puts me in the spot to believe the optimizations in 4.2 should provide a little bit of a push in scores

edit:

i've tried Focal and video force closes the app, and the front facing camera has same black image


----------



## lingfude (Oct 4, 2013)

adibadro said:


> * @lingfude* here you go boot.img

Click to collapse



Thanks.

If you go to Settings>About phone what is the Kernel version in this ROM?


----------



## adibadro (Oct 4, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If you go to Settings>About phone what is the Kernel version in this ROM?

Click to collapse



kernel is 3.4.0 i've also attached a little screen capture i made with all data in "about phone"
i know there's a way to make a log file with all data of interest. i forgot how to do that tho


----------



## lingfude (Oct 4, 2013)

adibadro said:


> kernel is 3.4.0 i've also attached a little screen capture i made with all data in "about phone"
> i know there's a way to make a log file with all data of interest. i forgot how to do that tho

Click to collapse



As I thought.
This ROM has 4.1.1 kernel but it says it's 4.2.2.


----------



## adibadro (Oct 4, 2013)

lingfude said:


> As I thought.
> This ROM has 4.1.1 kernel but it says it's 4.2.2.

Click to collapse



so, then, 4.2.2 for Newman is still a "myth"
i'll just keep it on to "train" with miui

i can always restore my phone 

thanks for the clarification man

edit:
ran the benchmark while charging:8476 points (note: the initial result of 8852 was done on battery power alone, though fully charged)


----------



## lingfude (Oct 4, 2013)

adibadro said:


> so, then, 4.2.2 for Newman is still a "myth"
> i'll just keep it on to "train" with miui
> 
> i can always restore my phone
> ...

Click to collapse



*@adibrado*

You said that you tried v970 4.2.2 ROM.
Where do you get this ROM? It's this ROM?


----------



## adibadro (Oct 4, 2013)

lingfude said:


> *@adibrado*
> 
> You said that you tried v970 4.2.2 ROM.
> Where do you get this ROM? It's this ROM?

Click to collapse



Yes, like I said here. This one only has camera issues (it dos not start at all), I guess it's cause it's a different sensor.
The dev who built it (Superdragonpt) said I was lucky enough to get it working so nicely since it's a first build (it was then) but that he cannot help with the camera. It's also kernel 3.4.0 so... you know better

You think you have something worth your time with this ROM? That would be sweeeeeeet if yes :laugh:


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## lingfude (Oct 4, 2013)

adibadro said:


> Yes, like I said here. This one only has camera issues (it dos not start at all), I guess it's cause it's a different sensor.
> The dev who built it (Superdragonpt) said I was lucky enough to get it working so nicely since it's a first build (it was then) but that he cannot help with the camera.
> 
> You think you have something worth your time with this ROM? That would be sweeeeeeet if yes :laugh:

Click to collapse



The compass, notification light, wifi, bluetooth and all other sensors work with this ROM and the only problem is the camera?

If so it's good news and I will test this ROM.


----------



## adibadro (Oct 4, 2013)

lingfude said:


> The compass, notification light, wifi, bluetooth and all other sensors work with this ROM and the only problem is the camera?
> 
> If so it's good news and I will test this ROM.

Click to collapse



Yes, all good (the compass was a surprise for me) GPS time is... OK (but I blame that on being in Fr)


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 4, 2013)

adibadro said:


> Yes, like I said here. This one only has camera issues (it dos not start at all), I guess it's cause it's a different sensor.
> The dev who built it (Superdragonpt) said I was lucky enough to get it working so nicely since it's a first build (it was then) but that he cannot help with the camera. It's also kernel 3.4.0 so... you know better
> 
> You think you have something worth your time with this ROM? That would be sweeeeeeet if yes :laugh:

Click to collapse





Well, actually my camera is still not 100% working.
On the last Patch i got the autofocus working, the only issue now is the pink colour on my camera, this is due to the libcameracostum.so can´t be patched, or else i will get an bootloop, the ramdisk #camera mods wont work either.
the Big camera issue is the original got an 8MP camera and mine is 5MP

Don't worry, as the camera will work in your build...
The following devices got their camera work, with just libs patch (all you need is the right combination)

-Micromax a110
-Haipai
-Micromax a90
-Jyiagu G3
etc, etc.

You should start by the following Paths:

*/system :*

etc/permissions
etc/firmware

lib/modules/
lib/HW/cameradefault.so
lib/.*camera libs (libcameracostum.so / libcamalgo.so, etc, etc)

/vendor




*EDIT:*

Upload and send me IN *PM*, your *STOCK JB 4.1.x boot.img*, i need to make some changes to make your rom work with more stability and for checking some values, and make the necessary changes...

Also as i said in the PM, all the JB 4.2.2 Ports for the MT6577 phones where made from my rom, and from the Micromax a110.
We team up and made the JB 4.2.2 from AMOI worked on the "old" 3.4.0 kernel.
But some changes from phone to phone, required some patches.
I guess your phone also haves the 6620 chip am i right?

B.regards


----------



## phoenix0619 (Oct 11, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> Well, actually my camera is still not 100% working.
> On the last Patch i got the autofocus working, the only issue now is the pink colour on my camera, this is due to the libcameracostum.so can´t be patched, or else i will get an bootloop, the ramdisk #camera mods wont work either.
> the Big camera issue is the original got an 8MP camera and mine is 5MP
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The front camera works with "night" SceneMode only,could this issue be fixed?Thanks!


----------



## phoenix0619 (Oct 11, 2013)

adibadro said:


> Yes, all good (the compass was a surprise for me) GPS time is... OK (but I blame that on being in Fr)

Click to collapse



the compass works incorrectly in my phone.


----------



## adibadro (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't know what to say... maybe it's a hardware glitch? try this app (or is it not working in maps either?)


----------



## ozp (Oct 14, 2013)

As of today, what is the best, newer and stablest, ROM for the N1?


----------



## -wanderer- (Oct 14, 2013)

ozp said:


> As of today, what is the best, newer and stablest, ROM for the N1?

Click to collapse



I'd say lingfudes Android 4.1.1 based ROM. Works like a charm.


----------



## Tennic (Oct 14, 2013)

-wanderer- said:


> I'd say lingfudes Android 4.1.1 based ROM. Works like a charm.

Click to collapse



Same opinion, excellent rom, and I've tried several 
The other rom I left only a few minutes, but this is perfect, except for the bugs of the compass, and gps fix is slow, but the rest is perfect


----------



## Dalcielo (Oct 14, 2013)

Tennic said:


> Same opinion, excellent rom, and I've tried several
> The other rom I left only a few minutes, but this is perfect, except for the bugs of the compass, and gps fix is slow, but the rest is perfect

Click to collapse



Thanks.. The bugs of the compass affect the operation of any navigator?


----------



## Tennic (Oct 14, 2013)

Dalcielo said:


> Thanks.. The bugs of the compass affect the operation of any navigator?

Click to collapse



No, the navigators work fine, they use the GPS and not the compass


----------



## kra_ppo (Oct 14, 2013)

LINGFUDEs ROM! 
Best Rom since yet. 
With GPSfix no problems.


----------



## adibadro (Oct 14, 2013)

lingfude's ROM is the best so far, but i keep it as a recovery option... MIUI V5 is awesome and the battery lasts forever (a lot longer ) even if the video camera does not work (not that big myself in video-memories) but pictures are better.
so if one would want just to not worry about the functionality of things lingfude's all the way, the rest is down to "picky-ness"


----------



## ozp (Oct 15, 2013)

Tennic said:


> Same opinion, excellent rom, and I've tried several
> The other rom I left only a few minutes, but this is perfect, except for the bugs of the compass, and gps fix is slow, but the rest is perfect

Click to collapse



Have you tried this?
http://www.gizchina.com/2013/07/23/how-to-fix-poor-gps-on-mediatek-phones/

I use another ROM. After this procedure I think the GPS fix got better

I also used an APP called FasterGPS


----------



## Tennic (Oct 16, 2013)

ozp said:


> Have you tried this?
> http://www.gizchina.com/2013/07/23/how-to-fix-poor-gps-on-mediatek-phones/
> 
> I use another ROM. After this procedure I think the GPS fix got better
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 

It seems that I solved the problem, the gps fix has occurred in approximately 10 seconds 
As soon as possible I'll try if it remains so even after rebooting, or if it is necessary to repeat the procedure every time (I hope not).


----------



## dtozik (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanx!


----------



## strofakias (Oct 28, 2013)

somebody help...bt is open but i cant send or recieve anything...few days now


----------



## Millenium Apps (Nov 11, 2013)

strofakias said:


> somebody help...bt is open but i cant send or recieve anything...few days now

Click to collapse



Hi, 
If it's not related to hardware, rebooting or disabling / enabling  bt must solve it.


----------



## lingfude (Nov 11, 2013)

*Miui rom v5*

Has anyone tried this MIUI V5 on Newman N1?


----------



## -wanderer- (Nov 13, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Has anyone tried this MIUI V5 on Newman N1?

Click to collapse



nope, but its tempting


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## zivalarasa (Nov 14, 2013)

*MIUI Rom problems*

I found only these bugs:
1. No video recording – camera force-shut down
2. No font facing camera – black screen thus no video call capabilitie
3. Lower score in AnTuTu (drop of about 1500 points from 8852 – 16.9%)


----------



## -wanderer- (Nov 20, 2013)

lingfude said:


> Has anyone tried this MIUI V5 on Newman N1?

Click to collapse





zivalarasa said:


> I found only these bugs:
> 1. No video recording – camera force-shut down
> 2. No font facing camera – black screen thus no video call capabilitie
> 3. Lower score in AnTuTu (drop of about 1500 points from 8852 – 16.9%)

Click to collapse



Video recording works on my N1, true about no font facing camera, though. I've been runing MIUI V5 on N1 for four days now and i quite like it. Its stylish, iphone like, but phone does appear to be slower. Some really nice features are included. I might keep it


----------



## lingfude (Nov 20, 2013)

-wanderer- said:


> Video recording works on my N1, true about no font facing camera, though. I've been runing MIUI V5 on N1 for four days now and i quite like it. Its stylish, iphone like, but phone does appear to be slower. Some really nice features are included. I might keep it

Click to collapse



And the Compass is working well (pointing true North) on MIUI V5 ?


----------



## -wanderer- (Nov 20, 2013)

lingfude said:


> And the Compass is working well (pointing true North) on MIUI V5 ?

Click to collapse



nope


----------



## feanor_9 (Dec 2, 2013)

*what should i do f?*

Hi its my first post in the forum, i d like some help with my N1. I had some problems with the camera hardware 
and after it came back  from repaires in china,it had the worst hardware on it. (Original newsmy software(not rooted))
 After a while the call speaker died, the gps fix  started crashing and now it wont recognize the sd card. What do you suggest?
 I d like to flush it with latest rom can you suggest any?im running android version: 4.0.4 Baseband version: N1B01
 Kernel version: 3.0.13 Build number: EN_N1V1.0.4 Custom Build: 20121228.181406.
Thanx in advance!!


----------



## Margitili (Dec 6, 2013)

*MIUI V5-Rom problems*



zivalarasa said:


> I found only these bugs:
> 1. No video recording – camera force-shut down
> 2. No font facing camera – black screen thus no video call capabilitie
> 3. Lower score in AnTuTu (drop of about 1500 points from 8852 – 16.9%)

Click to collapse



4.Dualsim-management doesn't work well, sim 1 cannot be administered, after reboot.


----------



## kojaky (Dec 13, 2013)

A couple of days ago my phone would suddenly shut off. It would happen a couple times a day. Now when I tried turning on my phone again it stays at the Newman logo sign. It doesn't reboot and I can't power it off, only way is to take out battery. When I tried going to Recovery, I tried wipe data/factory reset but it would stay at the Formatting /data, not doing anything else so I would have to take out my battery again to turn it off. When I go back to Recovery, it would say Can't open /cache/recovery/log and Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log. Tried to restore my backup but it says Can't mount /sdcard. I do not know what the next step is. Can anyone assist me with this?


----------



## hed190 (Dec 20, 2013)

Someone knows if there's new OS Android KitKat for newman n1?


----------



## Tennic (Dec 20, 2013)

Unfortunately, it is still to Android 4.1.1, then either 4.1.2 or 4.2.x, or 4.3.x


----------



## hed190 (Dec 20, 2013)

Tennic said:


> Unfortunately, it is still to Android 4.1.1, then either 4.1.2 or 4.2.x, or 4.3.x

Click to collapse



:s ballssss


----------



## -wanderer- (Dec 23, 2013)

hed190 said:


> :s ballssss

Click to collapse









MIUI uses version 4.2.2


----------



## hed190 (Dec 23, 2013)

You can tell me if that ROM works perfectly on N1?
Thx



-wanderer- said:


> MIUI uses version 4.2.2

Click to collapse


----------



## Margitili (Dec 23, 2013)

Works not well, after reboot sim-management is buggy, first sim administration is lost. 

Sent from my N1 using xda premium


----------



## hed190 (Dec 23, 2013)

Why they release a ROM that has extreme bugs? Someone knows a ROM for N1 that works perfectly? I think i'm asking too much lol



Margitili said:


> Works not well, after reboot sim-management is buggy, first sim administration is lost.
> 
> Sent from my N1 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## Margitili (Dec 23, 2013)

I use LewaOs 4.0 2013-04-02  by JD-Star runs fast and stable
Only videorecording is without audio

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2110146

Look in first post an download


----------



## hed190 (Dec 23, 2013)

LewaOS is the OS that is similar to iPhone? If it is, i don't like it 

I really want to test the new android but i haven't found one yet

Thx




Margitili said:


> I use LewaOs 4.0 2013-04-02  by JD-Star runs fast and stable
> Only videorecording is without audio
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2110146
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Margitili (Dec 23, 2013)

hed190 said:


> LewaOS is the OS that is similar to iPhone? If it is, i don't like it
> 
> I really want to test the new android but i haven't found one yet
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse



what you means is baidu-rom
lewa it is independent, in addition, it is adaptable about iconpacks and themes


----------



## hed190 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok Thx 



Margitili said:


> what you means is baidu-rom
> lewa it is independent, in addition, it is adaptable about iconpacks and themes

Click to collapse


----------



## cabaninho (Jan 1, 2014)

*MIUI 3.11.7*

Im use miui 3.11.7 with android 4.2.2 and all work ok in my newman N1.
I try this version MIUI V5/3.12.13 but dont work 2 sim´s, i put pin in sim 1 and phone reboot .

Thanks


----------



## adibadro (Jan 2, 2014)

MioCZ said:


> Latest CWMR 6.0.2.8 for Newman N1 as flashable cwm zip file.

Click to collapse



just saved my ass with this... thank you. are there any updates to cwm? this works just fine, but i was wondering

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

I'm writing this as a result o the last day and a half of work.

If you did like I did and installed LewaOS but got a phone process error, no mater which one of the two from the official website (stable or dev) and want to revert to CWM and your trusty JB stable by lingfude (thanks again)
I'm assuming you still have some usability of the phone

1. connect your phone and copy on your phone's memory CWN 6.0.2.8 (curtosy of MioCZ) - available here
2. install MobileUncle tools, which you also placed either on your phone's memory or sd card, (i used this one) between the error report popups
3. chose "recovery update" from MobileUncle menu
4. chose the recovery option presented right on top of the list
5. reboot to recovery
6. done (and if you were inspired to also have a backup, you can now restore it and forget the ordeal)

Hope this helps some of you.


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## kotes (Feb 3, 2014)

*Newman N1 handset*

Good day.
 I need some advice.When the phone call is not only a speakerphone.Is it possible to get a replacement part on Newman N1 handset.Handsfree works without problems.I will be grateful for any help. :good:
Thank you Radek 
Contact [email protected]


----------



## adibadro (Feb 10, 2014)

*New-ish MIUI*

Hi there people!

So I ran into this MIUI update.It's from their website, but still a port.
Nice, stable, energy efficient ROM.
Still no front facing camera (so forget all skype/hanguts video calls) but video now works (no 720p recording and if put in advanced settings the video will die)

Don't forget to format everything from CWM (DO THE BACKUP FIRST) and then install the zip you just downloaded, as well as GAPPS and you're good to go.

GPS fixes instantaneously - so that's good
AnTuTu score from 8352 down to  8085 - not much there...

Final decision lies with you


----------



## jamesensor (Feb 16, 2014)

adibadro said:


> Hi there people!
> Final decision lies with you

Click to collapse



Here bro, at http://forum.china-iphone.ru/ look for user Maxson, he has in his signature some great roms for N1 you'll want to try out. The Newman scene is very alive there right now.

Thanks MioCZ for the flashable cwm, I wanted this for switching between Lewa an Miui, through their recovery (which is in Chinese and replace with cwm) instead of flashing it in my pc with mtk tools all the time.

Kotes I don't know much about getting parts for the newman, because I also have a problem with my front camera and there's nothing to fix it, save for sending it to the place we purchased


----------



## hed190 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey Guys, anyone knows if there's a 4.4 ROM for Newman N1, stable? If yes please give me the link  I apreciate that


----------



## hed190 (Feb 24, 2014)

Do you tried the Kitkat version of the Maxson?


----------



## jamesensor (Feb 24, 2014)

*yep*



hed190 said:


> Do you tried the Kitkat version of the Maxson?

Click to collapse



Nope, but I confess to be curious about it. I stuck with the lewa rom. The miui rom was heavy duty on the phone, adding to the size it takes in the memory that leaves little space for everything else.

I hate gapps need to be on the main memory... all so big and can't move it to the sd..


----------



## lingfude (Feb 24, 2014)

hed190 said:


> Do you tried the Kitkat version of the Maxson?

Click to collapse



You can try the Kitkat version from Maxson without problems.
Always make a backup first.


----------



## P1azer (Feb 25, 2014)

Could you post me a link where I can download it? Can't find anything. Thx

Odesláno z mého Nexus 7 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## -wanderer- (Feb 25, 2014)

P1azer said:


> Could you post me a link where I can download it? Can't find anything. Thx

Click to collapse



He's got three links in his signatures:

LeWa_N1_JB_ROM_14.02.14_maxson
MIUIV5_N1_4.1.3_maxson
NEWMAN N1_KitKat_by_SlimHouse_v2.1

not sure if its the right one but i'll try the last one later today


----------



## P1azer (Feb 25, 2014)

But that's not 4.4 kitkat. It's only 4.2 with kitkat skin, am I right?


----------



## lingfude (Feb 25, 2014)

P1azer said:


> But that's not 4.4 kitkat. It's only 4.2 with kitkat skin, am I right?

Click to collapse




It's *4.1* with Kitkat skin.


----------



## -wanderer- (Feb 25, 2014)

lingfude said:


> It's *4.1* with Kitkat skin.

Click to collapse



Oh, i see. Thanks.


----------



## hed190 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hmm, so I guess it's not worth installing it, I really wanted the 4.4: (


----------



## hed190 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'Ve found a MIUI version 4.2 for Newman N1 here: http://en.miui.com/download-146.html

Someone has tried yet?

What i should do to install it? I have the Lingfude Version: Android 4.1.1 (JB) custom ROM release 2013-04-27

Regards

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------

http://www.needrom.com/mobile/newman-n1-miui-2/

Some problems found on that Miui version


----------



## -wanderer- (Feb 26, 2014)

hed190 said:


> I'Ve found a MIUI version 4.2 for Newman N1 here: http://en.miui.com/download-146.html
> 
> Someone has tried yet?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I use the miui rom and i have to say i like it. I dont use front camera or two SIM cards that is why i don't have any problems with it .


----------



## P1azer (Feb 26, 2014)

I currently have MIUI 3.10.25, which is based on 4.2.2 JDQ39 Android version. It has less compromises for me than LeWa.Maybe it has minimum compromises at all. Of course, front camera desn´t work, music plays wierd, from time to time proximity sensor works wierd (like black screen after phone call), and when I plug phone to PC and choose mass storage, some apps will crash (Beautiful widgets and Swift keyabord). But MIUI has usable dual-sim management, great environment, GPS fix is fast, tethring works, phone calls works good, no problem with any conectivity... etc. So I can say that MIUI ROM is usable for my daily ordinady using (N1 is my personal and working phone).


----------



## hed190 (Feb 26, 2014)

When it comes a ROM working just fine? without problems?
since i have my Newman N1 and tested a lot of ROMS, all of them have some problems...

Tired of testing ROMS :S


----------



## lingfude (Feb 26, 2014)

-wanderer- said:


> I use the miui rom and i have to say i like it. I dont use front camera or two SIM cards that is why i don't have any problems with it .

Click to collapse



Front Camera doesn't work or gives black image?


----------



## -wanderer- (Feb 26, 2014)

lingfude said:


> Front Camera doesn't work or gives black image?

Click to collapse



When you choose front camera you get black screen with all buttons available - you can take a photo but the image is all black.
Back camera works normally.


----------



## Margitili (Feb 26, 2014)

hed190 said:


> When it comes a ROM working just fine? without problems?
> since i have my Newman N1 and tested a lot of ROMS, all of them have some problems...
> 
> Tired of testing ROMS :S

Click to collapse



I use lewa-rom LewaOS-4.0 2013-04-02 by JDStar it runs perfect, only problem is no audio by video recording
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2110146


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## lingfude (Feb 26, 2014)

-wanderer- said:


> When you choose front camera you get black screen with all buttons available - you can take a photo but the image is all black.
> Back camera works normally.

Click to collapse



In Front Camera settings try change to Night Mode and see if it works.


----------



## -wanderer- (Feb 27, 2014)

lingfude said:


> In Front Camera settings try change to Night Mode and see if it works.

Click to collapse



Yep, choosing Night Mode solves the all-black issue . Thanks man.


----------



## lingfude (Feb 27, 2014)

-wanderer- said:


> Yep, choosing Night Mode solves the all-black issue . Thanks man.

Click to collapse



You can hit thanks button to show your appreciation.


----------



## Deleted member 4312352 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Lewa rus clock problem*

Hi everyone.
Right now I'm running deodexed_LeWa_NEWMAN_N1_JB_ROM_13.08.15_rus on mi device.

It works great after installing gapps, but I have 2 problems:
1- The browser is not searching anything with Google. If I use Bing or Yahoo it works...
2- It includes 2 clocks and they're not working well. I need to use one for the alarms and the other for widget & time. And I can't configure snooze times.

I've been able to solve the second problem this way:

I've extracted an apk from an older Lewa ROM (DeskClockGoogle.apk).

Active root in Lewa develepor options.
You should copy this APK to /system/app and set it to rw-r--r--. It will replace another version.
Then delete DeskClock.apk and rename DeskClockGoogle.apk to DeskClock.apk.
Delete data & cache via app manager and finally delete /data/com.android.deskclock y /data/data/com.google.android.deskclock.

Now reboot your phone and use the only clock you will have.

I hope my solution works for everyone experiencing this problem.


----------



## P1azer (Feb 27, 2014)

My quick advice for N1 and ROMs is, that there are few ROMs with many versions (android and kernel based) and all of them have some issues. Your task is find the right one which has minimum compromises for you which are acceptable for you for daily using.


----------



## -wanderer- (Feb 27, 2014)

P1azer said:


> My quick advice for N1 and ROMs is, that there are few ROMs with many versions (android and kernel based) and all of them have some issues. Your task is find the right one which has minimum compromises for you which are acceptable for you for daily using.

Click to collapse



i completely agree with you.


----------



## stekon63 (Feb 28, 2014)

lingfude said:


> In Front Camera settings try change to Night Mode and see if it works.

Click to collapse



Yes ..it works.....


----------



## hed190 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey guys, i tried the new version of MIUI and the KitKat version of SlimHouse, and both sucks! they put newman n1 very slow, thats a lot of chinese stuff and bad translations... I'm back to the LingFude version and now my N1 feels like is flying.

I have to say, LingFude u the BEST!

ASta


----------



## lingfude (Feb 28, 2014)

stekon63 said:


> Yes ..it works.....

Click to collapse



If I help, you can hit the thanks button to show your appreciation. 

Sent from my N1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## P1azer (Mar 5, 2014)

Maybe I could also try Linfude's ROM. MIUI is great looking ROM, but I found some issues which I can't able to function with.


----------



## hed190 (Mar 5, 2014)

P1azer said:


> Maybe I could also try Linfude's ROM. MIUI is great looking ROM, but I found some issues which I can't able to function with.

Click to collapse



On Lingfude's ROM u just need to install GAPPS, and it's perfect!


----------



## P1azer (Mar 5, 2014)

Can i somehow change lockscreen background? ROM looks fast and stable, i give it a chance.


----------



## hed190 (Mar 5, 2014)

P1azer said:


> Can i somehow change lockscreen background? ROM looks fast and stable, i give it a chance.

Click to collapse



If it can, i don't know how 

Lingfude you do know how to change lockscreen background?


----------



## lingfude (Mar 6, 2014)

*Newman N1 kernel source*

:victory:Good news:victory:

I successfully compiled a kernel (JB 3.4.0) for Newman N1.
The only problem I found until now is that Cam app don't start but in Mobileuncle Tools the Cam works fine.
Now I will try fix the Cam app problem and compass problem. :fingers-crossed:

P.S. If anyone want help please PM me.

Unfortunately I made a mistake ... I flash the stock kernel instead of my compiled kernel. :angel:*SORRY*:angel:

I can compile a 3.4.0 kernel and boot with it but the touchpanel works bad and I can't get the touch keys to work.
The problem is the touchpanel driver (GT818B).
I've tested several variants of the driver but none work right.

Any help with this?


----------



## -wanderer- (Mar 6, 2014)

lingfude said:


> :victory:Good news:victory:
> 
> I successfully compiled a kernel (JB 3.4.0) for Newman N1.
> The only problem I found until now is that Cam app don't start but in Mobileuncle Tools the Cam works fine.
> ...

Click to collapse



Excellent news !


----------



## P1azer (Mar 10, 2014)

lingfude rom - I have a problem with "screen of death". Phone played notification ring tone and i wasn't able to wake up screen, as it did to me 3 times today. After that phone rebooted and notification showed me all my messages as new recieved.


----------



## kra_ppo (Mar 10, 2014)

@P1azer: Gravity Box installed?


----------



## P1azer (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't know what gravity box is.
I unistall Facebook app and FB messenger, because it happened caused by FB messenger few minutes ago. I had notification bar scrolled down and recieved FB message and phone freezed and reboot.


----------



## kra_ppo (Mar 10, 2014)

@P1azer
I asked because I had the same problem with Black screen. I thought it was caused by the Installation of the gravitybox framework. Anyway I reinstalled lingfudes Thl Rom Port and it was gone. 
@lingfude 
What's up with your New Rom?


----------



## lingfude (Mar 10, 2014)

P1azer said:


> lingfude rom - I have a problem with "screen of death". Phone played notification ring tone and i wasn't able to wake up screen, as it did to me 3 times today. After that phone rebooted and notification showed me all my messages as new recieved.

Click to collapse



Do you wiped data, cache and dalvik cache before install the new ROM?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## P1azer (Mar 10, 2014)

Yep, but i backed up messeges and call log by Super Backup first and restored it after I flashed ur ROM. Also made backup of apps by Titanium, but I restored apps only, no system data.
But it seems to be FB application which caused this issue.


----------



## hed190 (Mar 10, 2014)

P1azer said:


> I don't know what gravity box is.
> I unistall Facebook app and FB messenger, because it happened caused by FB messenger few minutes ago. I had notification bar scrolled down and recieved FB message and phone freezed and reboot.

Click to collapse



It's because of Facebook App, happened to me too, i uninstalled it and puff like never happened...

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

@lingfude when you have the new ROM ready to try, i want to try it.

Cumps


----------



## adibadro (Mar 13, 2014)

hed190 said:


> It's because of Facebook App, happened to me too, i uninstalled it and puff like never happened...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




oooor you can leave it there and just kill the notification, from the fb app settings, and everybody is happy.
@lingfude i want to beta test your build man!


----------



## hed190 (Mar 14, 2014)

adibadro said:


> oooor you can leave it there and just kill the notification, from the fb app settings, and everybody is happy.
> 
> @lingfude i want to beta test your build man!

Click to collapse



On my case the phone just freeze, to do something just getting out the battery!
The Funny is that the phone is freeze but the display turn off normaly but i cant turn on again, just removing the battery.


----------



## adibadro (Mar 14, 2014)

hed190 said:


> On my case the phone just freeze, to do something just getting out the battery!
> The Funny is that the phone is freeze but the display turn off normaly but i cant turn on again, just removing the battery.

Click to collapse



i meant to say: after installing the facebook app, go in settings, kill the notification, thus you won't get any, ever. the app will work, the phone won't freeze. 
I had the same problem.


----------



## hed190 (Mar 14, 2014)

adibadro said:


> i meant to say: after installing the facebook app, go in settings, kill the notification, thus you won't get any, ever. the app will work, the phone won't freeze.
> I had the same problem.

Click to collapse



lol now i understand, i will try and give feedback
thx


----------



## lingfude (Mar 20, 2014)

lingfude said:


> :victory:Good news:victory:
> 
> I successfully compiled a kernel (JB 3.4.0) for Newman N1.
> The only problem I found until now is that Cam app don't start but in Mobileuncle Tools the Cam works fine.
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I made a mistake ... I flash the stock kernel instead of my compiled kernel. :angel:*SORRY*:angel:

I can compile a 3.4.0 kernel and boot with it but the touchpanel works bad and I can't get the touch keys to work.
The problem is the touchpanel driver (GT818B).
I've tested several variants of the driver but none work right.

Any help with this?


----------



## lingfude (Apr 2, 2014)

Does anyone disassembled the Newman N1/Freelander i10?
I need to know the position of the Accelerometer, Gyroscope and Magnetic Sensor on the board.
Can anyone post here photos of the Newman N1/Freelander i10 disassembled with the indication of the sensors.
I'm compiling a kernel for Newman N1 and it's almost done but I need to know the above information.


----------



## seventech (Apr 4, 2014)

hi friends ! My Newman N1 have a defective internal microphone. 

Could anyone tell me where to find this component to buy or a model of other brand compatible microphone?


Sorry for my bad english. I'm from Brazil.


----------



## adibadro (Apr 4, 2014)

seventech said:


> hi friends ! My Newman N1 have a defective internal microphone.
> 
> Could anyone tell me where to find this component to buy or a model of other brand compatible microphone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there seventech,

When i disassembled my old Newman, I remember seing that the microphone is soldered to the capacitive key board. But this is ONLY from memory!
On the other hand, I'll use this opportunity to let everybody know what parts I have available, if anyone needs them:







- earpiece
- IR sensor
- back camera
- power button & volume rocker
- "vibrator" plate with antenna cable
- loudspeaker

They were carefully "collected" off the phone chassis
It's not really visible from the picture, but the volume rocker and the power button are dark blue.


----------



## lingfude (Apr 6, 2014)

*Newman N1 Custom Kernel (3.4.0) - Beta*

Hi all,

I successfully compiled a Kernel (3.4.0) for Newman N1.

- Rear and front camera working
- Sensors working (compass, accelerometer and gyroscope)
- Wifi working
- GPS working
- Battery with wrong percentage gauge and wrong temperature  - still needs fix

Feel free to test it.

1. Copy both attachments Stock_Kernel.zip and Custom_Kernel.zip to your SDCard.
2. Install (*only for test not for use*) Custom_Kernel.zip from CW Recovery
3. Install Stock_Kernel.zip from CW Recovery to get back to original kernel

*I'm not responsible for any damages. Use it at your own risk.*


----------



## kra_ppo (Apr 10, 2014)

Any Updates..?


----------



## lingfude (Apr 11, 2014)

kra_ppo said:


> Any Updates..?

Click to collapse



Do you tested my custom kernel?


----------



## kra_ppo (Apr 12, 2014)

Not yet. Sorry. 
But I'll try it this weekend...


----------



## Little_Dave (Apr 15, 2014)

*Mobile data problems your latest ROM?*



lingfude said:


> Newman N1 screenshot with:
> 
> - No red X icon for no SIM inserted
> - Battery % over the icon

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for your N1 ROM. I have it running from a clean install as per your instructions in developer thread. I have installed your patches too. However mobile data only works for browser not other apps? WiFi all good. Solution?


----------



## adibadro (Apr 15, 2014)

lingfude said:


> Do you tested my custom kernel?

Click to collapse



I've been running your custom kernel on my newman and all is good so far. it's actually heating less when i turn on mobile data (large updates were happening  )
should I be looking into anything in particular? cause it's stable and i really don't see a problem


----------



## lingfude (Apr 15, 2014)

adibadro said:


> I've been running your custom kernel on my newman and all is good so far. it's actually heating less when i turn on mobile data (large updates were happening  )
> should I be looking into anything in particular? cause it's stable and i really don't see a problem

Click to collapse



Can you please test GPS, Bluetooth and Alarm Clock?
Regarding to Alarm clock:
- test with charger
- test without charger


----------



## adibadro (Apr 16, 2014)

lingfude said:


> Can you please test GPS, Bluetooth and Alarm Clock?
> Regarding to Alarm clock:
> - test with charger
> - test without charger

Click to collapse



so, I've tested the things you suggested and all is perfect and stable.
proximity sensor is fine, call behavior is fine, antutu scores aren't changed  and games don't crash... 
in navigation mode, it points toward your direction of movement with no problem.

the compass has a weird behavior though. some sort of hysteresis behavior: it does not show north, it's off by 45° towards east. if i turn it 90° ccw, the needle moves in the same direction for the same 45°. do it again ccw for 90° and the needle ads again, on it's own 45°. complet a full 360° rotation of the phone, the needle is pointing in the opposite direction to the initial one. turn the phone cw and i'm back where i started. but since the compass always had bugs, i'm thinking it's a faulty component 

so the kernel is all :good::good::good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## lingfude (Apr 16, 2014)

adibadro said:


> so, I've tested the things you suggested and all is perfect and stable.
> proximity sensor is fine, call behavior is fine, antutu scores aren't changed  and games don't crash...
> in navigation mode, it points toward your direction of movement with no problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your feedback. 
I don't understand because I fix the compass orientation.
Please, go to Settings>About phone and post the content of Kernel version section.


----------



## adibadro (Apr 16, 2014)

lingfude said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> I don't understand because I fix the compass orientation.
> Please, go to Settings>About phone and post the content of Kernel version section.

Click to collapse



hmmm, i've tried to take a screenshot and i get only a dark grey image. but kernel says it is 3.4.0


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## lingfude (Apr 16, 2014)

adibadro said:


> hmmm, i've tried to take a screenshot and i get only a dark grey image. but kernel says it is 3.4.0

Click to collapse



And below the 3.4.0 says what?


----------



## lingfude (Apr 17, 2014)

*My custom kernel*

Hi

Is there anyone here that use a ported rom 4.2.2 that can test my custom kernel?

With 4.1.1 and my custom kernel the phone freezes when receive a notification.


----------



## lingfude (Apr 22, 2014)

lingfude said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there anyone here that use a ported rom 4.2.2 that can test my custom kernel?
> 
> With 4.1.1 and my custom kernel the phone freezes when receive a notification.

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## lingfude (Apr 22, 2014)

*Newman N1 JB 4.2.2 with kernel 3.4.5*

I need beta testers for my beta JB 4.2.2 with kernel 3.4.5.

If you wont test my beta ROM PM me.


----------



## adibadro (Apr 23, 2014)

lingfude said:


> I need beta testers for my beta JB 4.2.2 with kernel 3.4.5.
> 
> If you wont test my beta ROM PM me.

Click to collapse



Hi, sorry for the absence, had some things to deal with...






there's the image


----------



## lingfude (Apr 23, 2014)

adibadro said:


> Hi, sorry for the absence, had some things to deal with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As I suspected you are using the stock kernel.
Check your PM.


----------



## lingfude (Apr 29, 2014)

*New Rom 4.2.2*

New Rom 4.2.2 here.


----------



## -wanderer- (Apr 30, 2014)

lingfude said:


> New Rom 4.2.2 here.

Click to collapse



You are the man! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## hed190 (Apr 30, 2014)

lingfude said:


> New Rom 4.2.2 here.

Click to collapse



Hey Guys, i'm testing this New ROM, i like the new interface, but has some performance problems, i feel my newman a lil bit slower, but on the Antutu the score is higher, so i think with some adjustments this ROM will ROCK!

Had some GPS problems, took more than 10 minutes to find the satellites and when found it, he behaved crazy for a minute then it stabilized...

The ROM takes a lil longer to shutdown, the front camera only works at with night filter.

In resume, i will keep this ROM because i like it  and i think it has future...

Good Work LingFude!!!


----------



## lingfude (May 3, 2014)

*New Kernel 3.4.5 v1.1*

I add a new kernel 3.4.5 v1.1 for JB 4.1.1 and JB 4.2.2
In JB 4.1.1 everything is working except the notifications Leds.
In JB 4.2.2 everything is working.
Newman N1 Kernel 3.4.5 v1.1

*NOTE:* Make sure you download the correct version for your ROM.


----------



## hed190 (May 6, 2014)

Lingfude, i notice changes in volume when I hear music ... what could it be?


----------



## lingfude (May 6, 2014)

hed190 said:


> Lingfude, i notice changes in volume when I hear music ... what could it be?

Click to collapse



I have not tested music playing.
I will test it and see what happen.


----------



## lingfude (May 12, 2014)

*New kernel version*

Hi All.

New kernel version with Notification Leds working on JB 4.1.1.


----------



## phoenix0619 (May 13, 2014)

lingfude said:


> Hi All.
> 
> New kernel version with Notification Leds working on JB 4.1.1.

Click to collapse



Thanks for excellent job!


----------



## P1azer (May 13, 2014)

hed190 said:


> Lingfude, i notice changes in volume when I hear music ... what could it be?

Click to collapse



Same thing happened to me on MIUI ROM and that's why I came on Lingfude.


----------



## hed190 (May 14, 2014)

LingFude, with the new Kernel still having the sound problem and found another, when listening music if i lock or unlock the phone the music stutters once and returns to normal, every time i lock or unlock...happens when using phones or not.


----------



## lingfude (May 14, 2014)

hed190 said:


> LingFude, with the new Kernel still having the sound problem and found another, when listening music if i lock or unlock the phone the music stutters once and returns to normal, every time i lock or unlock...happens when using phones or not.

Click to collapse



Hi hed190.

For problems or questions regarding the new Kernel please post it in the Kernel Thread.

*Sound problem:* I'm trying to fix but it's difficult. I don't have any clue what is causing this and is strange because with headset the sound is perfect. 

*Music stutters:* I don't have this problem. What Rom do you use?


----------



## graysk1978 (May 14, 2014)

the best touch recovery for n1 ?


----------



## hed190 (May 15, 2014)

lingfude said:


> Hi hed190.
> 
> For problems or questions regarding the new Kernel please post it in the Kernel Thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey LingFude, i'm using your ROM 4.2.2 with the new Kernel. the music crash for a milisecond qhen lock, unlock phone, almost everytime. it's a lil annoying. I'm using Odex ROM 4.2.2.

Regards


----------



## hed190 (May 15, 2014)

Mayde the Deodex works better no?


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## lingfude (May 15, 2014)

hed190 said:


> Mayde the Deodex works better no?

Click to collapse



I doubt that has to do with being Deodex or Odex.
Tonight I will make some testes.


----------



## lingfude (May 19, 2014)

hed190 said:


> If it can, i don't know how
> 
> Lingfude you do know how to change lockscreen background?

Click to collapse



With Gravitybox.
"Lockscreen tweaks - show widgets maximized, lockscreen background style (color fill, custom image)"


----------



## graysk1978 (May 20, 2014)

with the new kernel it's ok..
one question: it's possible remove the icon for second sim when the sim is not in the phone pls?


----------



## lingfude (May 20, 2014)

graysk1978 said:


> with the new kernel it's ok..
> one question: it's possible remove the icon for second sim when the sim is not in the phone pls?

Click to collapse



You can do that with Gravitybox.


----------



## graysk1978 (May 20, 2014)

lingfude said:


> You can do that with Gravitybox.

Click to collapse



tnx a lot mate!..i have nake..

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------




graysk1978 said:


> the best touch recovery for n1 ?

Click to collapse



any reply?


----------



## lingfude (May 20, 2014)

graysk1978 said:


> the best touch recovery for n1 ?

Click to collapse



Superdragonpt has two touch recovery for the ZTE V970.

Ask him if any one of them work on Newman N1.

*Carliv Touch Recovery*
*Cannibal Open Touch*


----------



## strofakias (May 25, 2014)

hellooooooooo...1 problem if you can help me...i just update the n1 from here   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2222202 with 4.1.1 and the phone canot recodnize the sd card as external and all the programs instaled in the rom...
thank you and im sory for my english


----------



## lingfude (May 25, 2014)

*New kernel update*

New kernel update - see my kernel thread post #1
Download performance tweaks - see my kernel thread post #2


----------



## graysk1978 (Jun 2, 2014)

lingfude said:


> New kernel update - see my kernel thread post #1
> Download performance tweaks - see my kernel thread post #2

Click to collapse



fine ..it's good!

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------




lingfude said:


> Superdragonpt has two touch recovery for the ZTE V970.
> 
> Ask him if any one of them work on Newman N1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



for now are not compatible


----------



## lingfude (Jun 2, 2014)

lingfude said:
			
		

> Superdragonpt has two touch recovery for the ZTE V970.
> 
> Ask him if any one of them work on Newman N1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





			
				graysk1978 said:
			
		

> for now are not compatible

Click to collapse



You asked this to superdragonpt?

I ask him in Carliv Touch Recovery thread and he told me that should work just fine.
See here.


----------



## graysk1978 (Jun 2, 2014)

lingfude said:


> You asked this to superdragonpt?
> 
> I ask him in Carliv Touch Recovery thread and he told me that should work just fine.
> See here.

Click to collapse



yes i ve asked..he tell me can adapt.

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------

now i'm testing miui 4.5.30..for now i don t have see bugs..front camera and compass work very fine!..if you want try here is the link..the language is russian english or chinese.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BzRfXA0osLO0QXI0Qnd4SGdOa28&usp=drive_web


----------



## lingfude (Jun 2, 2014)

graysk1978 said:


> yes i ve asked..he tell me can adapt.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL
The front camera and compass works because they are using my custom Kernel. 
See the kernel version.

Sent from my NEWMAN N1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## graysk1978 (Jun 2, 2014)

*which egulgpo*



lingfude said:


> LOL
> The front camera and compass works because they are using my custom Kernel.
> See the kernel version.
> 
> Sent from my NEWMAN N1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yes when flash there is a options for use your kernel or another..but is in russian language and i don't know..i have tapped in your kernel for installation ))


----------



## superdragonpt (Jun 6, 2014)

There's no reason for the Carliv Touch Recovery not working on Newman n1

Check your downloaded md5.

I will update tomorrow the Carliv Recovery with the newest version.

Regards

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------




graysk1978 said:


> yes i ve asked..he tell me can adapt.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





SAD.

With this they are NOT respecting the Kernel thread. Nor the OP's rules.


*This is why development stops and developers stop their work.
So this is the first custom kernel, and its already Kanged and being used on other ROMs. SAD.

If that happens with v970 again, I'm done with the project. There's no respect these days .*


----------



## manu8922 (Jun 20, 2014)

lingfude said:


> LOL
> The front camera and compass works because they are using my custom Kernel.
> See the kernel version.
> 
> Sent from my NEWMAN N1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hi lingfude, very great work with kernel for newman N1 , and custom rom you created , but i have a little problem with tethering usb and wifi .
In APN settings there is only supl and no dun option to change , and there is no possibility to add new voice for dun .
I followed many guides (sql editor ) to activate dun option but when i reboot phone it's stop working rom and i have to reinstall it .


May i have some help for this issue?


----------



## adibadro (Jun 20, 2014)

superdragonpt said:


> There's no reason for the Carliv Touch Recovery not working on Newman n1
> 
> Check your downloaded md5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



works like a charm! very very nicely done! very well though out! kudos!


----------



## superdragonpt (Jun 21, 2014)

adibadro said:


> works like a charm! very very nicely done! very well though out! kudos!

Click to collapse



Glad you like it, I didnt updated the Carliv Recovery to the latest version... little busy here.

But for now that version is also great

Regards


----------



## manu8922 (Jun 23, 2014)

manu8922 said:


> Hi lingfude, very great work with kernel for newman N1 , and custom rom you created , but i have a little problem with tethering usb and wifi .
> In APN settings there is only supl and no dun option to change , and there is no possibility to add new voice for dun .
> I followed many guides (sql editor ) to activate dun option but when i reboot phone it's stop working rom and i have to reinstall it .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok solution : theter unlock work perfectly !


----------



## lingfude (Jul 2, 2014)

*New kernel update*

I just release a new kernel update.
See and download *here*.


----------



## hed190 (Jul 4, 2014)

i'm having troubles, my phone just reboot from nothing, and frezze qhen im trying a call... i will install the new kernell version right now

Great work LingFude


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## adibadro (Jul 6, 2014)

Just wanted to post this after installing lingfude's latest kernel.



And this is with the almost inexistent GPU on this phone.
Best support on any device ever!

Sent from my NEWMAN N1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## P1azer (Jul 6, 2014)

How is possible that you have 3G network on ur both SIM cards? Thats strange.


----------



## adibadro (Jul 6, 2014)

P1azer said:


> How is possible that you have 3G network on ur both SIM cards? Thats strange.

Click to collapse



I only have it on one sim (depending which one I choose) that little R is for roaming as I am using Romanian cards in France.


----------



## P1azer (Jul 6, 2014)

It looked like H in stead of R... My bad ?


----------



## hed190 (Jul 10, 2014)

The Last Kernell freezes my phone a lot, so ,i will install the kernell version 3.4.5-v1.3 and see if problem continues...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey everyone!
I've been using my N1 with a 4.1.1 (JB) ROM but I am not happy with battery life.
Would switching to a  4.0.4 (ICS) ROM make things better?


----------



## adibadro (Jul 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hey everyone!
> I've been using my N1 with a 4.1.1 (JB) ROM but I am not happy with battery life.
> Would switching to a  4.0.4 (ICS) ROM make things better?

Click to collapse



i suggest you go with lingfude's 4.2.2 rom. it's the best buid by faaar. he's made changes to the kernel, battery life is perfect, phone act like it's gotten new insides.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

adibadro said:


> i suggest you go with lingfude's 4.2.2 rom. it's the best buid by faaar. he's made changes to the kernel, battery life is perfect, phone act like it's gotten new insides.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion adibadro.

Can I install the 4.2.2 ROM directly from TWRP or should I first flash a stock ROM?


----------



## lingfude (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the suggestion adibadro.
> 
> Can I install the 4.2.2 ROM directly from TWRP or should I first flash a stock ROM?

Click to collapse



You can install the ROM 4.2.2 directly.
Just follow the instruction on the ROM thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

Got it lingfude. I'll give it a try and post back.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2014)

lingfude said:


> You can install the ROM 4.2.2 directly.
> Just follow the instruction on the ROM thread.

Click to collapse



Tried it and worked like a charm. Excellent job LingFude. :good:

I think I've noticed a bug of sorts. No app is able to create a shortcut in the home screen. Is it something one can change in the settings or it is just impossible with this ROM?


----------



## lingfude (Jul 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Tried it and worked like a charm. Excellent job LingFude. :good:
> 
> I think I've noticed a bug of sorts. No app is able to create a shortcut in the home screen. Is it something one can change in the settings or it is just impossible with this ROM?

Click to collapse



It works for me.
Just tap and hold the app you want and drag it to home screen.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

lingfude said:


> It works for me.
> Just tap and hold the app you want and drag it to home screen.

Click to collapse



That works for me too. The problem is when an app tries to create a shortcut of a file in the home screen by itself.

For example when Clean Master tries to create a games folder even though I get the message that it was successfully created it is nowhere to be found. Same goes for when I install a new app. While normally a shortcut is automatically created with this ROM it is not.

Edit: Also noticed I get no sound at all when I set a countdown.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2014)

I solved the shortcut problem by installing the JB 4.2.2 Stock Launcher. 

No luck so far on solving the problem with the countdown being silent. Can someone please test to verify this is not just me.


----------



## P1azer (Jul 27, 2014)

Than try to install some 3rd part aplication from google play. But default countdown timer has not notification sound on my phone also..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the comfirmation P1azer. :good:


----------



## flibam (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey.

Just installed lingfude's custom ROM on my Newman N1. No problem at all, worked like a charm. 
Just remember to wipe the caches, as lingfude said.

Some remarks, might help others:
 - if install doesn't work, press Power+VolUp on the phone to get into clockworkmod bootloader
 - Power+VolDown brings you to the factory test bootloader, which is full chinese, and I was very lost 

I have some questions though:
 - How can I disable these super annoying startup and shutdown sounds?
 - The option for encrypting the SD card is missing. Does anyone know why? Can this be added somehow?


----------



## lingfude (Aug 6, 2014)

flibam said:


> Hey.
> 
> Just installed lingfude's custom ROM on my Newman N1. No problem at all, worked like a charm.
> Just remember to wipe the caches, as lingfude said.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your feedback.

Regarding to startup and shutdown sounds just rename or delete *"/system/media/bootaudio.mp3"* and *"/system/media/shutaudio.mp3"*.

Don't forget to hit *Thanks* button.


----------



## flibam (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow, super fast reply. 



lingfude said:


> Regarding to startup and shutdown sounds just rename or delete *"/system/media/bootaudio.mp3"* and *"/system/media/shutaudio.mp3"*.

Click to collapse



Awesome, thanks. Do you know if I can zap the animations as well?



lingfude said:


> Don't forget to hit *Thanks* button.

Click to collapse



Done!  Thanks a lot!


Regarding SD card encryption: nobody has a hint? I can't use this ROM without sd card encryption,
but I am not sure if it's a problem with the ROM or a problem with Android 4.2 (used 4.0 before).


----------



## lingfude (Aug 6, 2014)

flibam said:


> Regarding SD card encryption: nobody has a hint? I can't use this ROM without sd card encryption,
> but I am not sure if it's a problem with the ROM or a problem with Android 4.2 (used 4.0 before).

Click to collapse



Is this what you want: Settings -> Security -> Encrypt Phone


----------



## kkricardokaka95 (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys, what can you tell me about the Newman N1? I googled it and I found out that Newman is a Chinese company. It has really high specs(higher than my Nexus S :crying: ) . My friend recently bought it, so I thought I'd post here to find out more. I am worried because similar phones with similar specs (Atrix 2 specifically) are almost at double the price. Is the company reliable? Is it worth the money he spent??


----------



## flibam (Aug 6, 2014)

lingfude said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> Regarding to startup and shutdown sounds just rename or delete *"/system/media/bootaudio.mp3"* and *"/system/media/shutaudio.mp3"*.
> 
> Don't forget to hit *Thanks* button.

Click to collapse





lingfude said:


> Is this what you want: Settings -> Security -> Encrypt Phone

Click to collapse



Yes, I used this and it worked fine. The problem is that this only encrypts the 
internal storage and not the SD card, as far as I know.


----------



## lingfude (Aug 6, 2014)

flibam said:


> Yes, I used this and it worked fine. The problem is that this only encrypts the
> internal storage and not the SD card, as far as I know.

Click to collapse



I also do not know but, you can test putting the external SD Card in another phone and see if you can read the content.


----------



## flibam (Aug 6, 2014)

lingfude said:


> I also do not know but, you can test putting the external SD Card in another phone and see if you can read the content.

Click to collapse



I tested it, doesn't work.  Well, if it's not something specific to your rom,
 then I'll ask around in the forums. Thanks for your help!


----------



## flibam (Aug 6, 2014)

Next question: does anyone know how to get rid of the annoying volume button sound?
All the guides I have found on the net do not work...


----------



## P1azer (Aug 23, 2014)

So, my newman unexpectly went to silicon heaven. So I bought new phone - Lenovo Vibe Z. But thanx for support etc with my old phone I appreciate it, many thx for lingfude and his job. Bye.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2014)

P1azer said:


> So, my newman unexpectly went to silicon heaven. So I bought new phone - Lenovo Vibe Z. But thanx for support etc with my old phone I appreciate it, many thx for lingfude and his job. Bye.

Click to collapse



That's the spirit! :good:


----------



## ivanaki (Sep 10, 2014)

Guys , I do have some  problems with this low internal storage on my phone.
Most of my apps are installed on SD card but still I cant manage with this 441MB of internal.

Any app who can reorganize the 4 gb internal rom, or maybe i do miss something in the picture.

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

Something is wrong with the top button of my N1, you know the one that turns the screen on/off.

It does not have that "click" feel anymore when I push it.

It still works fine but has anyone encountered the same problem. Any possible fixes?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lingfude (Nov 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Something is wrong with the top button of my N1, you know the one that turns the screen on/off.
> 
> It does not have that "click" feel anymore when I push it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe it's the wear of old age.


----------



## adibadro (Nov 5, 2014)

I have the same problem with volume down, but it's not a big deal. i assume you can change it, but why do it if it still performs the job?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2014)

I just tried to unscrew it but failed 

I removed all 9 screws but I still can't open it.

Anyway, I will let it be as long as it works.

Thanks for the responses


----------



## stachu1962 (Jan 8, 2015)

*KitKat for Newman N1 is great, but I lost ability to control via headphones switch*

Hi,

My old ICS Newman N1 got a new life with KitKat ROM THANKS! But it lost ability to control coming calls and music via headphones switch (it was sooo convenient) I checked it with several earphones so it is the software update what is a suspect

Can anyone help... a patching zip?

Thank you very much for help

Stanislaw.


----------



## lingfude (Jan 8, 2015)

stachu1962 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My old ICS Newman N1 got a new life with KitKat ROM THANKS! But it lost ability to control coming calls and music via headphones switch (it was sooo convenient) I checked it with several earphones so it is the software update what is a suspect
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Post yours questions about KitKat in this *thread*.


----------



## stachu1962 (Jan 8, 2015)

lingfude said:


> Post yours questions about KitKat in this *thread*.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I thought this is thread of my interest. Too much depending on Google search. 

Already redirected my question there. Thanks 

Stanislaw


----------



## giannnis12 (Sep 21, 2015)

hello, I have a problem
I have tried several roms but all in the phone hang on the start or 'when it opened and the screen is slow
the istall I don't have problem


----------



## XNyle (Oct 6, 2015)

*Stagefright fix for the N1*

Any idea if there is a compatible patched stagefright lib for the KK 4.4.2 Rom out there?

Maybe some generic KK MTK 6577 patch zip?


----------



## manhduystar (Oct 10, 2015)

có ai ở VN không thế, không biết tiếng anh, thiệt thòi quá


----------



## Suhas P (Jan 12, 2016)

stachu1962 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My old ICS Newman N1 got a new life with KitKat ROM THANKS! But it lost ability to control coming calls and music via headphones switch (it was sooo convenient) I checked it with several earphones so it is the software update what is a suspect
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I update my MT6577 device Lava iris 454 to Kitkat, currently running Custom 4.2.2.
Thanks


----------

